# knitting tea party 25 march '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 25 March 16

This is the last full week of March. I bet you all know what next Friday is. Lololol

Black Bean-Nacho Pizza

Break out the napkins! This pie is an over-the-top, vegetarian concoction with black-bean spread, Jack cheese, tomatoes, scallions, olives and pickled jalapenos; its part nacho, part pizza. For an even more decadent treat, serve with low-fat sour cream. Beer pairing: Spicy foods need spicy beersgo for an India Pale Ale (IPA). If youre not a hop-head, the malty sweetness of brown ales work well with the sweeter elements on the pizza.

SERVINGS: 6 
TOTAL TIME: 1 hr 45 min

Ingredients

1 cup(s) beans, black rinsed
1/2 cup(s) pepper(s), red sweet, roasted chopped
1 clove(s) garlic medium, quartered
1 tablespoon chili powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
Cornmeal for dusting
1 cup(s) cheese, Monterey Jack shredded
2 medium tomato(es), plum diced
4 medium scallion(s) (green onions) thinly sliced
1/4 cup(s) olives, black chopped, pitted
2 tablespoon pepper(s), jalapenos, pickled chopped
3/4 cup(s) water plus 2 tablespoons (lukewarm 105-115 F)
1 package(s) active dry yeast (2 1/4 teaspoons)
1 teaspoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup(s) flour, whole-wheat
1 cup(s) flour, bread or all-purpose flour, plus additional flour for dusting
2 tablespoon cornmeal yellow

Instructions

To Prepare Pizza:

1. Preheat grill to low. (For charcoal grilling or an oven variation, see below.)

2. Place beans, peppers, garlic, chili powder and salt in a food processor and process until smooth, scraping down the sides as needed.

3. Sprinkle cornmeal onto a pizza peel or large baking sheet. Roll out the dough (see Tip) and transfer it to the prepared peel or baking sheet, making sure the underside of the dough is completely coated with cornmeal.

4. Slide the crust onto the grill rack; close the lid. Cook until lightly browned, 3 to 4 minutes.
Using a large spatula, flip the crust.

5. Spread the bean mixture on the crust, leaving a 1-inch border. Quickly layer on cheese, tomatoes, scallions, olives and pickled jalapeños.

6. Close the lid again and grill until the cheese has melted and the bottom of the crust has browned, about 8 minutes.

To Prepare Easy Whole-Wheat Pizza Dough:

1. Stir water, yeast, sugar and salt in a large bowl; let stand until the yeast has dissolved, about 5 minutes. Stir in whole-wheat flour, bread flour (or all-purpose flour) and cornmeal until the dough begins to come together.

2. Turn the dough out onto a lightly floured work surface. Knead until smooth and elastic, about 10 minutes. (Alternatively, mix the dough in a food processor. Process until it forms a ball, then process for 1 minute to knead.)

3. Place the dough in an oiled bowl and turn to coat. (To make individual pizzas, see Variation.) Cover with a clean kitchen towel and set aside in a warm, draft-free place until doubled in size, about 1 hour.

Variations:

Pizza on a charcoal grill: Light 6 quarts (about 1 large chimney starter full) of charcoal and burn until the coals are mostly white, about 20 minutes. Spread the coals in an even layer. Place a grate over the coals. Let the coals burn until they are about medium-low. (Grill any toppings for the pizza while the coals are burning down.) To test the heat, hold your palm about 5 inches above the grill rack; if you can hold it there for about 8 seconds before you need to move it away, the fire is medium-low. Transfer the crust to the grill rack, cover the grill and cook the crust, checking once or twice, until lightly browned, 3 to 4 minutes. Flip the crust, quickly add the toppings, cover the grill and cook until the toppings are hot and the bottom of the crust has browned, 5 to 8 minutes. If your crust browns faster than your toppings are cooking, slide a baking sheet under the pizza to keep the crust from burning while the toppings finish.

Pizza in the oven: Place a pizza stone on the lowest rack; preheat oven to 450°F for at least 20 minutes. Roll out the dough and place on a cornmeal-dusted pizza peel or inverted baking sheet, using enough cornmeal so that the dough slides easily. Slide the dough onto the preheated stone and cook until the bottom begins to crisp, about 3 minutes. Remove the crust from the oven using a large spatula and place it uncooked-side down on the peel or baking sheet, making sure the underside of the crust is completely coated with cornmeal. Quickly add the toppings and slide the pizza back onto the stone. Continue baking until the toppings are hot and the bottom of the crust has browned, 12 to 15 minutes.

Individual variation: The dough can be turned into 4 or 6 personal-size pizzas. After kneading, divide the dough into 4 or 6 equal balls. Brush with oil and place 3 inches apart on a baking sheet. Cover and set aside until doubled in size, about 1 hour. Roll each portion into a 6-to-8-inch circle.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 317, Fat 8g, Cholesterol 17mg, Sodium 692mg, Saturated Fat 4g, Protein 14g, Fiber 6g, Carbohydrates 46g

TAGS: Kid Friendly, Vegetarian, Low-Fat

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/black-bean-nacho-pizza/?pos=3&xid=nl_EverydayHealthManagingDiabetes_20160318

Pasta with Bacon and Peas by ANGCHICK

6 servings - 441 calories per serving

Ingredients

1 (16 ounce) package spaghetti
1 tablespoon olive oil
1/4 pound turkey bacon, cut into small pieces
1/2 large onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
2 (15 ounce) cans tomato sauce
1 1/2 teaspoons chopped fresh parsley
1/4 teaspoon dried basil
1 teaspoon garlic powder
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1 (15 ounce) can peas, drained
1/4 cup grated Romano cheese

Directions

1. Bring a large pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Add pasta and cook for 8 to 10 minutes or until al dente; drain.

2. Heat oil in a large pot over medium heat.

3. Saute bacon, onion and garlic until lightly browned.

4. Stir in tomato sauce.

5. Season with parsley, basil, garlic powder and pepper.

6. Bring to a boil, reduce heat, and simmer 20 to 30 minutes, stirring occasionally.

7. Stir in peas.

8. Toss with pasta until evenly coated.

9. Sprinkle top with Romano.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/45419/pasta-with-bacon-and-peas

Chicken with Roasted Tomato and Red Onions

Roasted tomatoes, red onions, garlic and herbs adds tons of flavor to plain old chicken. Adding a pinch of red pepper flakes adds just a touch of heat, while the basil adds freshness to this easy, weeknight chicken dish.

These roasted veggies are so good, and so pretty, it would also be great over fish such as flounder or sole.

Chicken with Roasted Tomato and Red Onions
Skinnytaste.com

Servings: 2  Size: 1 cutlet with veggies  Points +: 4  Smart Points: 3 - Calories: 179  Fat: 5.5 g  Carb: 7 g  Fiber: 1.5 g  Protein: 25 g - Sugar: 3 g  Sodium: 417 mg  Cholesterol: 87 mg

Ingredients:

1 cup halved cherry tomatoes
½ medium red onion, cut into ¼-inch slices 
2 large garlic cloves, peeled and smashed with side of knife
1 teaspoon olive oil 
½ teaspoon herbs de Provence
1/8 teaspoon red pepper flakes
kosher salt
freshly ground black pepper, to taste
olive oil spray
1 (1/2 pound total) boneless, skinless chicken breasts
1 tablespoon fresh chopped basil

Directions:

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.

1. In a medium bowl, combine tomatoes, onions, garlic, olive oil, herbs de Provence, red pepper flakes, 1/4 teaspoon salt and black pepper. Toss to evenly coat and transfer to a sheet pan lightly sprayed with olive oil. Roast for 12 to 15 minutes.

2. Meanwhile, cut the chicken breast in half lengthwise into 2 thin cutlets. Season both sides with 1/4 teaspoon salt and pepper.

3. Spray a large non-stick grill pan or skillet with olive oil over medium-high heat.

4. When hot add chicken and cook about 1 1/2 to 2 minutes per side.

To serve: Top chicken with roasted veggies and garnish with remaining basil.

http://www.skinnytaste.com/2016/03/chicken-with-roasted-tomato-and-red.html#more

Even though the following recipes are diabetic friendly it doesnt me they wouldnt be healthful for the rest of us. Take a look  I think you will find a new favorite recipe.

15 Delicious Diabetes-Friendly Dinner ]color=red]Ideas[/color] By Everyday Health Editors

These healthy, balanced meal ideas are safe for people with type 2 diabetes and tasty enough for the whole family to enjoy.

Don't Miss This

Learn more about the program: For many people, dinner is a time to sit down as a family and reconnect  and it turns out that this routine is good for your health. Studies have shown that eating alone in front of the TV and eating on the go are associated with greater incidences of obesity and type 2 diabetes in both children and adults. Now that you are working to manage your type 2 diabetes, its even more important to sit down with people you care about and enjoy a well-planned meal together. Here are 15 tasty, diabetes-friendly dinner recipes to get you started.

Beef and Bean Chile Verde

Chile Verde, usually a slow-cooked stew of pork, jalapeños and tomatillos, becomes an easy weeknight meal with quick-cooking ground beef and store-bought green salsa. Make it a Meal: Serve with fresh cilantro, red onion and Monterey Jack.

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

1 pounds beef, lean ground 93 % lean
1 large pepper(s), red, bell chopped
1 large onion(s) chopped
6 clove(s) garlic chopped
1 tablespoon chili powder
2 teaspoon cumin, ground
1/4 teaspoon pepper, cayenne or to taste
16 ounce(s) salsa, green (or verde) or green enchilada sauce
1/4 cup(s) water
15 ounce(s) beans, pinto or kidney beans, rinsed

Instructions

1. Cook beef, bell pepper and onion in a large saucepan over medium heat, crumbling the meat with a wooden spoon, until the meat is browned, 8 to 10 minutes.

2. Add garlic, chili powder, cumin and cayenne; cook until fragrant, about 15 seconds.

3. Stir in salsa (or sauce) and water; bring to a simmer. Reduce heat to medium-low, cover and cook, stirring occasionally, until the vegetables are tender, 10 to 15 minutes.

4. Stir in beans and cook until heated through, about 1 minute.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 307, Fat 8g, Cholesterol 64mg, Sodium 516mg, Saturated Fat 3g, Protein 27g, Fiber 6g, Carbohydrates 29g

TAGS: Kid Friendly, Gluten-Free, Low-Fat, Diabetes Friendly, Heart

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/beef--bean-chile-verde/

Turkey Sausage and Arugula Pasta

SERVINGS: 6

Ingredients

12 ounce(s) pasta, whole-wheat, shells or twists or other short whole-wheat pasta
8 ounce(s) sausage, Italian turkey, hot links, removed from casings
3 clove(s) garlic chopped
8 cup(s) lettuce, arugula or baby spinach
2 cup(s) tomato(es), cherry halved
1/2 cup(s) cheese, Parmesan or Pecorino Romano, finely shredded, plus more to taste
1 teaspoon pepper, black ground
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin

Instructions

1. Bring a large pot of water to a boil. Cook pasta until just tender, 9 to 11 minutes, or according to package directions.

2. Meanwhile, cook sausage in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat, breaking it up into small pieces with a wooden spoon, until cooked through, about 5 minutes.

3. Stir in garlic, arugula (or spinach) and tomatoes. Cook, stirring often, until the greens wilt and the tomatoes begin to break down, about 3 minutes.

4. Remove from heat; cover and keep warm.

5. Combine 1/2 cup cheese, pepper and salt in a large bowl.

6. Measure out 1/2 cup of the cooking liquid; drain the pasta.

7. Whisk the cooking liquid and oil into the cheese mixture; add the pasta and toss to combine.

8. Serve the pasta topped with the sausage mixture and an extra sprinkle of cheese, if desired.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 352, Fat 9g, Cholesterol 26mg, Sodium 382mg, Saturated Fat 3g, Protein 18g, Fiber 6g, Carbohydrates 47g

TAGS: Low-Fat, Diabetes Friendly, Heart

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/turkey-sausage--arugula-pasta/

Chicken and White Bean Soup

SERVINGS: 6

Ingredients

2 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin
2 leek(s) white and light green parts only, cut into 1/4-inch rounds
1 tablespoon sage, fresh chopped
28 ounce(s) broth, chicken, less sodium or 2 14-ounce cans
2 cup(s) water
15 ounce(s) beans, cannellini rinsed
2 pounds chicken, precooked rotisserie, no skin
skin discarded, meat removed from bones and shredded (4 cups)

Instructions

1. Heat oil in a Dutch oven over medium-high heat. Add leeks and cook, stirring often, until soft, about 3 minutes.

2. Stir in sage and continue cooking until aromatic, about 30 seconds. Stir in broth and water, increase heat to high, cover and bring to a boil.

3. Add beans and chicken and cook, uncovered, stirring occasionally, until heated through, about 3 minutes. Serve hot.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 199, Fat 4g, Cholesterol 48mg, Sodium 345mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 22g, Fiber 2g, Carbohydrates 10g

TAGS: Gluten-Free, Diabetes Friendly, GERD, Heart

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/chicken--white-bean-soup/

Mushroom Risotto

Although traditional risottos use refined arborio rice and require constant stirring, you can achieve excellent results with this oven-baked version using short-grain brown rice, taking advantage of its whole-grain benefits.

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

1 ounce(s) mushrooms, porcini, dried about 1 and 1/2 cups
1 1/2 cup(s) water hot
4 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin divided
1 cup(s) leek(s) trimmed, washed and sliced (about 1 medium leek)
1 cup(s) rice, brown short-grain
2 clove(s) garlic minced
1 tablespoon thyme, fresh chopped
1/2 cup(s) wine, dry white
3 cup(s) broth, chicken, less sodium
4 ounce(s) mushrooms, cremini wiped clean, stemmed and quartered
1/2 cup(s) cheese, Parmesan
1/4 cup(s) parsley, fresh chopped
2 teaspoon vinegar, balsamic
1/4 teaspoon salt
pepper, black ground to taste

Instructions

1. Combine porcini and hot water in a small bowl. Let stand for 30 minutes.

2. Strain, reserving the liquid. Rinse the mushrooms well under cool water; drain and chop finely. Strain the reserved liquid through a coffee filter or paper towel to remove any sand or dirt.

3. Preheat oven to 425 degrees F.

4. Heat 2 teaspoons oil in a Dutch oven or large ovenproof high-sided skillet over medium heat. Add leek and the porcini; cook, stirring often, until the leek is tender, 2 to 3 minutes. Add rice, garlic and thyme; stir to coat well. Add wine and cook until almost all evaporated, 2 to 4 minutes. Add broth and the reserved porcini liquid. Bring to a boil. Cover the pan and transfer to the oven.

5. Bake until the rice is just tender but still has a little resistance and a creamy consistency, 40 to 50 minutes. If the risotto seems soupy, place it on the stovetop over medium heat and simmer for a few minutes, stirring, until it reaches the desired consistency.

6. While the risotto is baking, heat the remaining 2 teaspoons oil in a nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add cremini and cook, stirring occasionally, until tender and browned, 5 to 7 minutes.

7. When the risotto is ready, stir in the cremini, Parmesan, 2 tablespoons parsley, vinegar, salt and pepper. Sprinkle the remaining parsley on top and serve immediately.

Nutrition Details: per serving-Calories 350, Fat 9g, Cholesterol 13mg, Sodium 419mg, Saturated Fat 3g, Protein 14g, Fiber 4g, Carbohydrates 49g

TAGS: Gluten-Free, Low-Fat, Diabetes Friendly, Heart

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/mushroom-risotto-1/

Healthified Chicken Curry with Couscous

Create curry in a hurry with precooked or leftover chicken, colorful curry powder, vegetables and a creamy chutney sauce.

SERVINGS: 6

Ingredients

1 large onion(s) chopped
2 teaspoon curry powder
1 1/3 cup(s) water
2/3 cup(s) couscous, 100% whole-wheat
2 cup(s) chicken, breast (cooked) chopped (about 12 ounces)
1 cup(s) peas, frozen sweet peas
1 large pepper(s), red, bell seeded and chopped
1/2 cup(s) mayonnaise, light
3 tablespoon mango chutney

Instructions

1. Lightly coat an unheated large skillet with nonstick cooking spray. Preheat skillet over medium heat.

2. Add onion; cook and stir until onion is crisp-tender.

3. Stir in curry powder; cook for 1 minute more.

4. Add the water and couscous to skillet; bring to boiling.

5. Stir in chicken, peas, sweet pepper, mayonnaise, and chutney; return to boiling.

6. Remove from heat. Cover and let stand for 5 minutes.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 290, Fat 9g, Cholesterol 45mg, Sodium 240mg, Saturated Fat 1.5g, Protein 20g, Fiber 6g, Carbohydrates 32g

TAGS: Kid Friendly, Low Salt, GERD, Diabetes Friendly

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/healthified-chicken-curry-with-couscous-/

Oven-Fried Parmesan Chicken

Refrigerated egg product and fat-free milk make this Parmesan cheese-crusted chicken an ideal dinnertime headliner for your daily meal plan.

SERVINGS: 12

Ingredients

1/2 cup(s) refrigerated or frozen egg product, thawed or 2 eggs, beaten
1/4 cup(s) milk, fat-free
3/4 cup(s) cheese, Parmesan
3/4 cup(s) bread crumbs, fine, dry
2 teaspoon oregano, dried
1 teaspoon paprika
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground
5 pounds chicken, pieces (breast halves, thighs, and drumsticks) skinned
1/4 cup(s) butter
oregano, fresh

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 375°F. Grease two large shallow baking pans; set aside.

2. In a small bowl, combine egg product and milk.

3. In a shallow dish, combine Parmesan cheese, bread crumbs, oregano, paprika, and pepper.

4. Dip chicken pieces into egg product mixture; coat with crumb mixture.

5. Arrange chicken pieces in prepared baking pans, making sure pieces dont touch. Drizzle chicken pieces with melted butter.

6. Bake for 45 to 55 minutes or until chicken is tender and no longer pink (170°F for breasts; 180°F for thighs and drumsticks). Do not turn chicken pieces during baking.

7. Immediately transfer chicken to a covered container; serve within 1 hour. (Or cover and chill chicken; transport in an insulated container with ice packs.)

8. If desired, sprinkle with fresh oregano.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 198, Fat 9g, Cholesterol 79mg, Sodium 363mg, Saturated Fat 4g, Protein 23g, Fiber 0g, Carbohydrates 6g
TAGS: Diabetes Friendly

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/ovenfried-parmesan-chicken/

Healthified Sesame Beef and Green Beans

Create a stir-fry for dinner tonightno wok needed! Just use a large nonstick skillet to pull together this delicious, citrusy dish.

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

12 ounce(s) beans, green, frozen partially thawed and halved crosswise
1/2 cup(s) orange juice
2 tablespoon soy sauce, less sodium
1 tablespoon oil, toasted sesame
1 teaspoon cornstarch
1/2 teaspoon orange peel finely shredded
1/2 cup(s) onion(s), green bias-sliced
1 tablespoon ginger, fresh grated; or 1 teaspoon ground ginger
2 clove(s) garlic minced
1 teaspoon oil, canola
12 ounce(s) beef, boneless top sirloin steak trimmed of fat and thinly sliced
2 cup(s) rice, brown, cooked
2 teaspoon sesame seeds, toasted
2 medium orange(s) peeled and sectioned or thinly sliced crosswise
cooking spray

Instructions

1. In a covered medium saucepan, cook green beans in a small amount of boiling water for 5 to 7 minutes or until crisp-tender. Drain; set aside.

2. For sauce: In a small bowl, combine orange juice, soy sauce, toasted sesame oil, cornstarch, and orange peel; set aside.

3. Coat an unheated large nonstick skillet with nonstick cooking spray. Preheat over medium-high heat.

4. Add green onions, ginger, and garlic to hot skillet; cook and stir for 1 minute.

5. Add the precooked green beans; cook and stir for 2 minutes.

6. Remove vegetables from skillet.

7. Carefully add canola oil to the hot skillet.

8. Add beef; cook and stir about 3 minutes or until desired doneness. Remove from skillet.

9. Stir sauce; add to skillet.

10. Cook and stir until thickened and bubbly; cook and stir for 2 minutes more.

11. Return meat and vegetables to skillet.

12. Heat through, stirring to coat all ingredients with sauce.

13. Serve over hot cooked brown rice.

14. Sprinkle with toasted sesame seeds. Serve with orange sections.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 360, Fat 11g, Cholesterol 50mg, Sodium 350mg, Saturated Fat 2.5g, Protein 24g, Fiber 7g, Carbohydrates 43g

TAGS: Good for Leftovers, Low Salt, Diabetes Friendly

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/healthified-sesame-beef-and-green-beans/

Healthified Salmon with Spring Veggies

Grilled salmon laden with vegetables and flavored with lemon and pepper is ready in 25 minutes.

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

2 tablespoon margarine or butter, softened
2 tablespoon basil, fresh or basil, dried 1/2 teaspoon
1 teaspoon lemon peel grated
8 ounce(s) asparagus fresh spears
1 medium pepper, bell, any color cut into 1/4 inch strips
2 teaspoon oil, olive or vegetable oil
1/2 teaspoon pepper blend, black and red
1/2 teaspoon lemon-pepper seasoning
1/2 teaspoon garlic salt
1 whole fish, salmon fillet or other medium-firm fish fillet, 3/4 to 1" thick (1lb)

Instructions

1. Heat closed medium-size contact grill for 5 minutes. Position drip tray to catch drippings.

2. In small bowl, mix butter, basil and lemon peel; set aside until serving time.

3. Toss asparagus spears and bell pepper with 1 teaspoon of the oil and 1/4 teaspoon each of the pepper blend, lemon-pepper seasoning salt and garlic salt.

4. When grill is heated, place vegetables crosswise on grill.

5. Close grill; cook 4 to 6 minutes or until vegetables are crisp-tender. Remove from grill; cover to keep warm.

6. Cut salmon into 4 serving pieces.

7. Brush with remaining 1 teaspoon oil; sprinkle with remaining 1/4 teaspoon each of the seasonings. 8. Place salmon, skin side down, on grill.

9. Close grill; cook 4 to 5 minutes or until fish flakes easily with fork.

10. Serve salmon and vegetables with butter mixture.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 230, Fat 14g, Cholesterol 65mg, Sodium 270mg, Saturated Fat 2.5g, Protein 23g, Fiber 1g, Carbohydrates 3g

TAGS: Low Salt, GERD, Diabetes Friendly

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/healthified-salmon-with-spring-veggies/

Sweet Potato-Turkey Hash

Hash is a flexible and easy way to transform leftover cooked meat into a distinctively different dish. This version brings together healthy sweet potatoes, apples and onions along with lean turkey or chicken.

SERVINGS: 6

Ingredients

2 medium potato(es), sweet peeled and cut into 1/2 inch pieces
1 medium apple(s) washed, cored and cut into 1/2 inch pieces
1/2 cup(s) sour cream, reduced-fat
1 teaspoon lemon juice
1 tablespoon oil, canola
1 medium onion(s) chopped
3 cup(s) chicken, breast (cooked) or turkey, skinless, diced
1 tablespoon thyme, fresh chopped, or 1 teaspoon dried
1/2 teaspoon salt or to taste
pepper, black ground to taste

Instructions

1. Place sweet potatoes in a medium saucepan, cover with lightly salted water and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to medium, cover and cook for 3 minutes. Add apple and cook until everything is just tender, but not mushy, 2 to 3 minutes longer. Drain.

2. Transfer 1 cup of the mixture to a large bowl; mash. Stir in sour cream and lemon juice. Add the remaining unmashed mixture and stir gently to mix. Set aside.

3. Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over medium-high heat. Add onion and cook, stirring often, until softened, 2 to 3 minutes. Add turkey (or chicken), thyme, salt and pepper; cook, stirring occasionally, until heated through, about 2 minutes.

4. Add the reserved sweet potato mixture to the pan; stir to mix. Press on the hash with a wide metal spatula; cook until the bottom is lightly browned, about 3 minutes.

5. Cut the hash into several rough sections; flip and cook until the undersides are browned, about 3 minutes longer. Serve immediately.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 214, Fat 7g, Cholesterol 56mg, Sodium 262mg, Saturated Fat 2g, Protein 23g, Fiber 3g, Carbohydrates 15g

TAGS: Gluten-Free, Low-Fat, Diabetes Friendly, Heart

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/sweet-potatoturkey-hash/

Halibut Roasted With Red Bell Peppers, Onions, and Russet Potatoes

The firm flesh of halibut makes it the perfect choice for this dish, but feel free to substitute salmon, cod or any other thick fish. The bell peppers can be varied as wellexchange green for red or use a combination of red, green and yellow. You can also add rosemary, basil or even mint to the gremolata, a classic Italian seasoning of parsley, garlic and lemon zest. Accompany the dish with greens, such as spinach or chard.

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

2 medium potato(es), russet (about 1 pound), scrubbed, halved lengthwise and cut into 1/2-inch spears
2 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin
1 large pepper(s), red, bell quartered, seeded and cut into eight 1/2-inch wedges
1 large onion, white peeled and cut into 1/4-inch wedges
1/2 teaspoon salt divided
pepper, black ground to taste
2 tablespoon parsley, flat-leaf coarsely chopped
2 teaspoon lemon zest coarsely chopped
1 teaspoon oregano, dried
1 clove(s) garlic crushed
1 1/2 pounds fish, halibut fillets about 3/4 - inch thick, skin removed, cut into 4 portions
1 medium lemon cut into wedges

Instructions

1. Preheat oven to 400°F.

2. Place potatoes in a large roasting pan or on a large rimmed baking sheet; drizzle with oil and turn to coat evenly.

3. Add bell pepper and onion. Season with 1/4 teaspoon salt and pepper.

4. Roast the vegetables, turning the potatoes once or twice and moving the pepper and onion pieces around so they brown evenly, until the potatoes are starting to brown and are almost tender, about 35 minutes.

5. While the vegetables are roasting, finely chop parsley, lemon zest, oregano and garlic together to make gremolata.

6. Season halibut with remaining 1/4 teaspoon salt and pepper, then sprinkle with 2 teaspoons gremolata.

7. Remove the pan from the oven. Increase oven temperature to 450°.

8. Push the vegetables to the sides of the pan and place the halibut in the center.

9. Spoon some of the onions and peppers over the halibut.

10. Arrange the potatoes around the edges, turning the browned sides up.

11. Roast until the vegetables are browned and tender and the halibut is opaque in the center, 10 to 15 minutes more, depending on the thickness of the fish.

16. Sprinkle the remaining gremolata on top.

17. Arrange the halibut and vegetables on a platter or individual plates.

18. Serve with lemon wedges.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 363, Fat 10g, Cholesterol 53mg, Sodium 392mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 39g, Fiber 3g, Carbohydrates 31g

TAGS: Gluten-Free, Low-Fat, Diabetes Friendly, Heart

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/halibut-roasted-with-red-bell-peppers-onions--russet-potatoes/

Quinoa and Smoked Tofu Salad

We took the tangy fresh flavors of tabbouleh and paired them with smoky tofu and quinoa to create a main-dish salad thats perfect served on a bed of greens. This salad is jam-packed with heart-healthy ingredientswhole grains (quinoa), legumes (soy-based tofu) and plenty of vegetables.

SERVINGS: 6

Ingredients

2 cup(s) water
3/4 teaspoon salt divided
1 cup(s) quinoa, dry rinsed well
1/4 cup(s) lemon juice
3 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin
2 clove(s) garlic small, minced
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground
1 package(s) tofu, baked, hickory smoked 6 - 8-ounce package, diced
1 small pepper(s), yellow diced
1 cup(s) tomato(es), grape halved
1 cup(s) cucumber(s) diced
1/2 cup(s) parsley, fresh chopped
1/2 cup(s) mint, fresh chopped

Instructions

1. Bring water and 1/2 teaspoon salt to a boil in a medium saucepan. Add quinoa and return to a boil.

2. Reduce to a simmer, cover and cook until the water has been absorbed, 15 to 20 minutes. Spread the quinoa on a baking sheet to cool for 10 minutes.

3. Meanwhile, whisk lemon juice, oil, garlic, the remaining 1/4 teaspoon salt and pepper in a large bowl. Add the cooled quinoa, tofu, bell pepper, tomatoes, cucumber, parsley and mint; toss well to combine.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 228, Fat 10g, Cholesterol -, Sodium 376mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein9g, Fiber 4g, Carbohydrates 26g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Gluten-Free, Low-Fat, Diabetes Friendly, Heart

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/quinoa--smoked-tofu-salad/

Apple and Fennel Roasted Pork Tenderloin

Roasted apples, fennel and red onion are the perfect foil to roasted pork tenderloin. Make it a meal: Stir sauteed broccoli rabe into quick-cooking barley to serve alongside.

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

2 large apple, red, tart-sweet such as Fuji or Braeburn, sliced
1 large fennel bulb(s) trimmed, cored and thinly sliced, plus 1 tablespoon chopped fronds for garnish
1 large onion(s), red sliced
1 2/3 tablespoon oil, canola divided
1 pounds pork, tenderloin trimmed
1 teaspoon salt, Kosher
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground
3 tablespoon vinegar, cider

Instructions

1. Position racks in upper and lower thirds of oven; preheat to 475°F.

2. Toss apples, sliced fennel and onion with 1 tablespoon oil in a large bowl.

3. Spread out on a rimmed baking sheet.

4. Roast on the lower oven rack, stirring twice, until tender and golden, 30 to 35 minutes.

5. About 10 minutes after the apple mixture goes into the oven, sprinkle pork with salt and pepper.

6. Heat the remaining 2 teaspoons oil in a large ovenproof skillet over medium-high heat.

7. Sear the pork on one side, about 2 minutes. Turn the pork over and transfer the pan to the top oven rack.

8. Roast until just barely pink in the center and an instant-read thermometer registers 145°F, 12 to 14 minutes.

9. Transfer the pork to a cutting board and let rest for 5 minutes.

10. Immediately stir vinegar into the pan (be careful, the handle will be hot), scraping up any browned bits, then add to the apple mixture.

11. Thinly slice the pork; serve with the apple mixture and sprinkle with fennel fronds.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 279, Fat 10g, Cholesterol 74mg, Sodium 371mg, Saturated Fat 2g, Protein 25g, Fiber 5g, Carbohydrates 23g

TAGS: Gluten-Free, Diabetes Friendly

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/applefennel-roasted-pork-tenderloin/

Linguine With Escarole and Shrimp

Lots of tangy lemon, fresh tomatoes, escarole, and shrimp create an incredible sauce for whole-wheat pasta. Serve with a glass of Sauvignon Blanc and whole-grain bread.

SERVINGS: 6

Ingredients

8 ounce(s) pasta, 100% whole-wheat linguine
4 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin divided
1 pounds shrimp, raw (16-20/lb) peeled and deveined
3/4 teaspoon salt divided
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground plus more for taste
2 tablespoon garlic, minced
1/2 cup(s) wine, white
1 pint(s) tomato(es), cherry halved
16 cup(s) escarole (about 2-3 heads) thinly sliced, or chard leaves
1/4 cup(s) clam juice
1 teaspoon cornstarch
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 lemon wedges, for garnish

Instructions

1. Bring a large pot of water to a boil.

2. Cook linguine until just tender, 8 to 10 minutes or according to package directions.

3. Meanwhile, heat 3 teaspoons oil in a large skillet over medium heat.

4. Add shrimp, 1/4 teaspoon salt and 1/4 teaspoon pepper and cook until pink and curled, 3 to 4 minutes. Transfer to a plate.

5. Add garlic and the remaining 1 teaspoon oil to the pan and cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 15 seconds.

6. Add wine and cook until reduced by half, 2 to 3 minutes. Stir in tomatoes.

7. Add escarole (or chard) in handfuls, stirring until it wilts before adding more; cook, stirring occasionally, until the greens are tender, 5 to 6 minutes.

8. Whisk clam juice (or water) and cornstarch in a small bowl then add to the pan; simmer until slightly thickened, about 2 minutes.

9. . Return the shrimp and any accumulated juices to the pan, add lemon juice, the remaining 1/2 teaspoon salt and pepper and cook until heated through, about 1 minute.

10. Drain the linguine and return it to the pot.

11. Add the sauce; toss to coat.

12. Serve with lemon wedges.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 271, Fat 5g, Cholesterol 112mg, Sodium 502mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 20g, Fiber 10g, Carbohydrates 37g

TAGS: Diabetes Friendly

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/linguine-with-escarole--shrimp/

Warm Chicken-Sausage and Potato Salad

This super simple bistro-style salad is substantial with potatoes, arugula and chicken sausage. Using turkey sausage makes this hearty salad low in saturated fat.

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

1 pounds potato(es) small, cut in half
1 bag lettuce, arugula 5-ounce bag (about 4 cups, gentley packed)
12 ounce(s) sausage, chicken, precooked cut crosswise into 1/2 pieces
1/3 cup(s) vinegar, cider
1 tablespoon maple syrup
1 tablespoon mustard, Dijon or whole-grain mustard
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil
pepper, black ground to taste

Instructions

1. Bring 1 inch of water to a boil in a Dutch oven.

2. Place potatoes in a steamer basket and steam, covered, until just cooked through, about 15 minutes.

3. Transfer to a large bowl and add arugula; cover with foil to keep warm.

4. Cook sausage in a medium skillet over medium heat, stirring often, until browned and heated through, about 5 minutes. Add to the potato-arugula mixture.

5. Remove the pan from the heat and whisk in vinegar, maple syrup and mustard, scraping up any browned bits.

6. Gradually whisk in oil.

7. Pour the dressing over the salad and toss until the arugula is wilted. Season with pepper.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 258, Fat 9g, Cholesterol 60mg, Sodium 483mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 15g, Fiber 2g, Carbohydrates 27g

TAGS: Gluten-Free, Low-Fat, Diabetes Friendly, GERD, Heart

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/warm-chicken-sausage--potato-salad/

Tip: When dinner is served, take the time to teach your family members about thehealthy-plate method and the other smart-eating tips youve learned. Youll be contributing to their ongoing health as well as your own  and teaching your kids good habits now may even prevent them from developing type 2 diabetes themselves.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/news/delicious-diabetes-friendly-dinner-ideas/?pos=1&xid=nl_EverydayHealthManagingDiabetes_20160313

Slow Cooker Potato and Ham Chowder

Ingredients

1 pkg. of boxed scalloped potatoes (any variety you prefer) with sauce mix included.
5 cups chicken broth
1 cup diced ham
2 stalk of diced celery
1 diced onion
1/8 teaspoon pepper
2 cups half & half, or milk if preferred.
1/3 cup flour

Directions

1. Mix potatoes, sauce mix, ham, broth, celery, onion & pepper in crock pot.

2. Cover and cook on low heat for 7 hours.

3. After the 7 hours mix half & half, or milk with the flour.

4. Gradually stir flour mixture into chowder until blended.

5. Cover and cook on low for one more hour stirring occasionally until thick.

6. For a less thick soup, use regular milk instead of half & half.

7. Garnish with chopped green onion, shredded cheese, or sour cream if desired.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com

Roasted Eggplant Caponata

Yield 4 to 6 servings

Ingredients

1 large Italian eggplant, peeled and diced medium (approximately 7 to 8 cups)
2 medium yellow onions, peeled and diced small (2 cups)
7 tablespoons of grapeseed oil, divided
3 large garlic cloves, peeled and minced (1 tablespoon)
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1 teaspoon ground fennel seed
¼ teaspoon crushed red chile pepper (chile flakes), or to taste
1 fennel bulb, diced small (1 cup)
1 large red, yellow, or orange bell pepper, cored and diced small (1¼ cup)
1 (14-ounce) can diced fire-roasted tomatoes, undrained
3 tablespoons capers, rinsed, drained, and chopped roughly
1 cup green olives, pits removed and chopped roughly
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
Kosher salt, to taste
Freshly ground black pepper, to taste
⅓ cup roughly chopped fresh flat-leaf Italian parsley
7 medium-sized fresh basil leaves, stacked, rolled and sliced very thinly

Directions

1. Adjust two oven racks to the middle position, then preheat the oven to 450ºF.

2. In a large bowl, toss the eggplant with 3 tablespoons of oil, and season well with salt and pepper.

3. Spread out the eggplant in one layer onto two parchment paper-lined sheet pans.

4. Roast, uncovered, in the oven for 15 minutes.

5. Remove the sheet pans from the oven, stir the eggplant, then place the sheet pans back in the oven, this time on opposite racks. Bake 15 minutes more, until the eggplants are lightly colored and cooked through.

6. After the eggplant has been cooking for 15 minutes, stir the diced onion with ¼ cup of oil in a large saucepan over medium heat. Cook for approximately 8 to 10 minutes, stirring occasionally, until the onions are soft, translucent, and lightly caramelized.

7. Next, stir in the garlic, cumin, ground fennel, and chile flakes and cook until fragrant, 1 minute.

8. Add the diced fennel and the bell pepper and cook until they begin to soften, stirring occasionally, 5 minutes.

9. Stir in the tomatoes, capers, olives, vinegar and baked eggplant.

10. Cook until the caponata has thickened, approximately 15 minutes, then remove from the heat, season to taste with salt and pepper, and stir in the parsley and basil.

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/4-vegan-drought-friendly-recipes-you-should-try.html#ixzz4296ok4P0

Spring Pea Soup with Furikake (or toasted sesame seeds)

Yield 4 to 6 servings

Ingredients

3 cups water
1 (10-ounce) block frozen spinach
2 tablespoons grapeseed oil
1 medium yellow onion, peeled and diced small (1 ½ cups)
3 large garlic cloves, peeled and chopped roughly (1 tablespoon)
1 medium Yukon Gold potato (1/2 pound), peeled and diced medium
4 cups vegetable stock
3 sprigs fresh thyme
1 (16-ounce) bag frozen peas
2 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice
10 medium mint leaves
Kosher salt, to taste
Freshly ground black pepper, to taste

Nori Komi Furikake (About the Product: Furikake is a dried mixed seasoning sprinkled over rice for added flavor. This variety is simple and delicious made of sesame seeds, seaweed flakes, salt and sugar only! Contains no bonito fish flakes. Other furikake varieties include salmon, shiso, wasabi and bonito fish , for garnish (If you dont have this, use toasted sesame seeds). Available on Amazon

Directions

1. In a small saucepan bring water to a simmer.

2. Add the spinach and stir until it can be easily separated with a fork.

3. Drain into a strainer over the sink, and cool with cold water. Once cool, squeeze out as much of the water from the spinach as possible and set aside.

4. Add 2 tablespoons grapeseed oil to a medium saucepan over medium-low heat.

5. Add the diced onion to the saucepan and cook for 6 to 7 minutes, stirring occasionally, until the onions are soft and beginning to color.

6. Add the garlic, stir and cook until fragrant, 1 minute.

7. Add the diced potato, vegetable stock, and thyme to the saucepan, raise the heat to high, and bring to a boil.

8. Reduce the heat to low, cover with a lid and simmer for 5 minutes until the potato is cooked through.

9. Stir in the peas and cook for 3 minutes. Add the spinach.

10. Using an immersion blender or blender, puree until smooth.

11. Add lemon juice and mint leaves. Puree until smooth, thinning with a splash of water if it looks too thick.

12. Season to taste with salt, pepper or additional lemon juice as needed.

13. Serve in bowls and sprinkle over Nori Komi Furikake (or toasted sesame seeds)

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/4-vegan-drought-friendly-recipes-you-should-try.html#ixzz4296ok4P0

GARLIC BUTTER ROASTED CARROTS

Author: Katerina | Diethood
Cuisine: American
Recipe type: Sides
Serves: Serves 6 to 8

Prep time: 5 mins
Cook time: 30 mins
Total time: 35 mins

INGREDIENTS

2 pounds carrots, diagonally cut into about 2 to 3-inch pieces
5 tablespoons butter
4 garlic cloves, minced
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ teaspoon fresh ground pepper
chopped fresh parsley, for garnish

INSTRUCTIONS

Preheat oven to 425F.

1. Grease a baking sheet with cooking spray; set aside.

2. Cut up the carrots and set aside.

3. Melt butter over medium-heat in a large nonstick skillet or pan.

4. Add garlic and cook for 3 minutes, or until lightly browned, stirring very frequently. DO NOT burn the garlic.

5. Toss the carrots with the garlic butter either in the pan or pour the butter over them in a mixing bowl. Toss until well combined.

7. Transfer carrots to previously prepared baking sheet.

8. Arrange in one layer and bake for 22 to 30 minutes, or until carrots are tender.

9. Remove from oven and transfer to a serving plate.

10. Taste for seasoning and adjust accordingly.

11. Garnish with fresh chopped parsley.

12. Serve.

NUTRITION INFORMATION: Serving size: 6 ounces Calories: 150 Fat: 9.6 Saturated fat: 6 Carbohydrates: 15.6 Sugar: 7.5 Sodium: 270 mg Fiber: 3.8 Protein: 1.5 Cholesterol: 25 mg

http://diethood.com/garlic-butter-roasted-carrots/#zemumFG3u6KkQURy.99

Extra Crispy Sweeet Potato Wedges

In an effort to really pump up the flavor I tossed these fries with a little grated Parmesan cheese and fresh basil from our garden.

These wedges are also delicious with ketchup or chipotle mayo . (About the Product: Delivers richness accompanied by piquant spice blend. Offers slow burn through a fiery finish. Base of non-GMO sunflower oil and cage free eggs. Smoky combination of chipotle peppers in cumin garlic tomato adobo. Order today from igourmet! On Amazon)

These babies should come with a warning label: they are SO addicting! Hope you love them as much as we do

Extra Crispy Sweet Potato Wedges
Rating: 5
Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 40 minutes
Total Time: 50 minutes
Yield: Serves 2-3 as a snack or side dish.

Thick and crispy oven baked sweet potato wedges! A delicious snack or side.

Ingredients

2 large sweet potatoes, peeled (or unpeeled, if you like skin) and cut into wedges
2 1/2 tablespoons olive oil
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon sugar
1 tablespoon Italian seasoning
1/2 teaspoon black pepper

Instructions

Preheat oven to 450 degrees (F). Line a large baking sheet with tinfoil (shiny side up); place baking rack onto prepared baking sheet; set aside.

1. Peel the sweet potatoes (if preferred) and cut off the pointy ends. Slice the sweet potatoes in half (lengthwise), then cut each piece into wedges.

2. Place the sweet potato wedges in a large bowl, then add in the olive oil, salt, sugar, seasoning, and black pepper. Mix well, making sure each wedge is coated with oil and spices.

3. Arrange the sweet potato wedges in a single layer on the prepared baking sheet.

4. Bake for 30 minutes, then turn on the broiler and bake for another 3-5 minutes, or until they're well browned and crispy.

5. Keep an eye here - it's easy to burn when the broiler is on!

6. Cool wedges on pan for 5 minutes, then serve at once!

Notes: The baking times listed above are approximate; it depends how thick you cut the sweet potato wedges. For best results, try to cut the wedges evenly; this will help them cook at about the same rate. Double recipe as needed, but only bake one tray at a time.

http://bakerbynature.com/extra-crispy-sweet-potato-wedges/

Avocado Asparagus Toast

This simple spring toast is great as an appetizer, snack, or meal!

SERVES 2

INGREDIENTS:

2 teaspoons olive oil
4 asparagus spears, cut into 2-inch pieces
1 avocado
Juice from 1/2 lemon
1 teaspoon minced fresh chives
Sea salt and black pepper, to taste
2 slices whole wheat bread, toasted (or gluten-free bread)
2 tablespoons chopped pistachios
2 tablespoons crumbled feta cheese

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a medium skillet, heat the olive oil over medium-high heat.

2. Add the asparagus and cook until tender, but still crisp, about 4-5 minutes. Make sure you stir the asparagus occasionally. Remove from heat and set aside.

3. Cut the avocado in half lengthwise. Remove the pit from the avocado and discard. Remove the avocado from the skin and place the avocado flesh into a small bowl. Add the lemon juice, chives, salt, and pepper. Mash with a fork until smooth and creamy.

4. Spread mashed avocado on toasted bread slices. Add the asparagus, pistachios, and feta cheese. Season with salt and black pepper, to taste. Serve immediately.

http://www.twopeasandtheirpod.com/avocado-asparagus-toast/#more-23188

SMOKY TOMATO DEVILED EGGS BY BRENDA

These deviled eggs are pretty to look at, with a flavorful filling that has pops of fresh tomato flavor. And I love what the smoked Spanish paprika does for these little bites. I found myself reaching for the deviled eggs with the heavier sprinklings of this smoky spice. Do yourself a favor and give each piece of deviled egg an extra pinch or two of paprika. You wont be sorry.YIELD: 12 SERVINGS

Ingredients

1 14.5-oz. can Red Gold® Petite Diced Tomatoes
12 large eggs, hard boiled and peeled (This is the method I use - it's the best!)
1/4 c. mayonnaise
1/4 c. sour cream
1 tsp. lemon juice
1 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp. Dijon mustard
1 tsp. prepared yellow mustard
1/4 tsp. kosher salt
smoked Spanish paprika
1 T. minced Italian parsley

DIRECTIONS:

1. Drain petite diced tomatoes very well in a colander. When ready to use, press on the tomatoes gently with a paper towel to absorb any remaining excess liquid.

2. Cut eggs in half lengthwise and remove yolks.

3. Place yolks in a medium bowl and mash with a fork.

4. Add mayonnaise, sour cream, lemon juice, Worcestershire sauce, Dijon mustard, yellow mustard, and salt. Continue to mash with a fork until fully combined and smooth.

5. For an even smoother filling, blitz the yolk mixture a few times with an immersion blender (optional).

6. Fold in petite diced tomatoes.

7. With a small spoon, fill the egg whites with the yolk mixture.

8. Garnish with a good sprinkle of smoked paprika and a bit of the minced parsley.

9. Serve immediately or refrigerate covered until ready to serve.

http://www.afarmgirlsdabbles.com/smoky-tomato-deviled-eggs-recipe/#Aj17rAmid97zZfef.99

Blackened Shrimp Pasta

Prep time: 10 mins 
Cook time: 20 mins 
Total time: 30 mins

Total Cost: $8.10
Cost Per Serving: $2.03
Serves: 4

Ingredients

BLACKENING SEASONING

Ingredients

1 Tbsp smoked paprika $0.30
1 tsp thyme $0.10
1 tsp oregano $0.10
½ tsp cumin $0.05
¼ tsp cayenne pepper $0.03
¼ tsp garlic powder $0.03
¼ tsp onion powder $0.03
¼ tsp salt $0.02
Freshly cracked pepper $0.05

SHRIMP PASTA

½ lb. peeled and deveigned shrimp $4.31
2 Tbsp butter $0.25
2 cloves garlic $0.16
15oz. can petite diced tomatoes $1.09
¼ tsp salt $0.02
½ lb. pasta $0.50
2-3 green onions $0.17
Handful fresh parsley $0.20
1 lemon $0.69

Instructions

1. In a small bowl, combine the herbs and spices for the blackening seasoning.

2. Rinse the shrimp under cool water, drain, and then pat dry with a paper towel.

3. Sprinkle the blackening seasoning over the shrimp and stir to coat.

4. Bring a large pot of water to a boil for the pasta. Once boiling, add the pasta and cook until tender (7-10 minutes). Reserve about 1 cup of the starchy pasta water, then drain the pasta in a colander.

5. While the pasta is cooking, mince the garlic and add it to a large skillet with the butter. Heat the butter and garlic over a medium flame until the butter starts to foam and sizzle. Continue to sauté the garlic in the sizzling butter for about one minute.

6. Add the shrimp and sauté until they are opaque and slightly firm (3-5 minutes), then remove them from the skillet.

7. Add the diced tomatoes (with juices) and about ½ cup of the pasta water to the skillet. Stir and cook over medium heat, dissolving the browned bits from the bottom of the skillet. Let the sauce simmer for 5-10 minutes, or until thickened slightly. Taste the sauce and add salt if needed (I added ¼ tsp salt).

8. Add the cooked and drained pasta to the skillet and toss with the sauce (add some of the remaining reserved pasta water, if needed, to loosen the pasta).

9. Return the shrimp to the skillet and stir to combine.

10. Slice the green onions and chop the parsley leaves. Sprinkle both over top. Serve with sliced lemon to squeeze over top.

Notes: For a less spicy pasta, use ⅛ tsp or no cayenne pepper.

www.BudgetBytes.com

Astoria Crab Pasta by Jeff

"Crab in Champagne butter sauce, served over angel hair pasta."

4 servings  403 calories serving

Ingredients

1/3 cup butter
1/4 cup Champagne or other sparkling white wine
1 clove garlic, minced
1/8 teaspoon paprika
1/8 teaspoon dried sage
1 pinch ground ginger
8 ounces cooked crabmeat
1 (8 ounce) package uncooked angel hair pasta
1 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil, or as needed
salt and black pepper to taste
1 tablespoon chopped Italian flat leaf parsley, divided

Directions

1. Melt the butter in a heavy skillet over medium-low heat, turn the heat to low, and cook for about 5 minutes, straining off any milk solids, until the butter is caramel brown in color.

2. Pour in the wine, garlic, paprika, sage, and ground ginger, and cook and stir about 5 minutes, until the sauce has reduced and the garlic is barely golden.

3. Lightly fold in the crab.

4. Bring a pan of lightly salted water to a boil over medium heat, and drop in the pasta. Cook until just tender, about 4 minutes, and drain.

5. Place the pasta on serving plates, and drizzle each serving with olive oil.

6. Spoon the butter-crab sauce over each plate, sprinkle with salt and pepper to taste, garnish with parsley, and serve immediately.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/189796/astoria-crab-pasta/

Cloud Bread is the Latest Food Trend and it is Delicious

I didn't think it possible to prepare bread with no carbs, but this recipe proved me wrong. Known as cloud bread, this carb and gluten-free bread is soft, airy and fluffy, and so delicious - it practically melts in your mouth. It is an ideal replacement for traditional homemade bread, and it is also high in protein.

So how do you make it? All you need is three ingredients: eggs, cream cheese and cream of tartar. The recipe below includes a couple of optional ingredients too - bits of rosemary were added for a more flavorful kick. The result? Patty-shaped bread, or as the name implies, clouds.

Ingredients

3 eggs, separated
3 tablespoons cream cheese
1/4 teaspoon baking powder (or cream of tartar)

Optional:

1 tablespoon of honey (or a natural sweetener)
Salt
Garlic Powder
Rosemary

Directions

1. Preheat the oven to 300°F. Meanwhile, separate the eggs, removing the yolk from the white.

2. In one bowl, mix the egg yolks, cream cheese and honey until smooth.

3. In the second bowl, add 1/4 teaspoon baking powder (or cream of tartar if using) to the whites and beat the whites on high speed until they are fluffy, with firm peaks. The egg whites should have a whipped cream consistency.

4. Then, fold the egg yolk mixture into the egg whites carefully and slowly, retaining, as much as possible the fluffiness of the egg whites. Do not let the mixture melt.

5. Spoon the mixture into 10-12 even rounds on a baking sheet and sprinkle with rosemary (if using) and put in the oven.

6. Bake the bread for 17 to 20 minutes on the middle rack, then broil for 1 minute until they become golden brown.

7. Remove from the oven, leave to cool and enjoy.

Storage: Cloud bread may be stored in a container for three days on the counter and seven days in the refrigerator. It can also be stored in the freezer.

Enjoy! This guilt-free treat works great as a hamburger bun or sandwich bread. You can toast it and enjoy with jam for a tasty breakfast.

http://www.ba-bamail.com/content.aspx?emailid=19284

Macaroon Bread

This bread is like a giant macaroon. It is a simple more-ish bread I made the other day with frozen raspberries, coconut and fresh basil leaves. Delicious warm and toasted with lots of butter. The base macaroon bread recipe is yours to adapt and put your name on.

Serves  8

Ingredients

2 cups desiccated coconut, toasted
1 cup almond meal 
1 cup wholemeal flour 
1/2 cup raw sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder 
pinch of salt 
3/4 cup coconut milk 
4 eggs, lightly beaten 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract 
1 cup frozen raspberries/berries
1 teaspoon finely chopped fresh basil leaves
extra raw sugar for topping

Method

Pre-heat oven to 180C. Grease and line an 8 X 5 inch loaf tin with baking paper.

1. Place coconut, almond meal, flour, sugar, baking powder and salt in a large bowl. Mix to combine.

2. Add coconut milk, egg and vanilla.

3. Stir gently with a wooden spoon until completely combined.

4. Stir through raspberries and basil.

5. Spoon batter into the prepared tin. Sprinkle with extra raw sugar.

6. Bake in the pre-heated oven for approximately 45 to 55 minutes until cooked through.

7. Switch off oven and let the bread sit in the hot oven for another 5 minutes before removing and cooling in the tin completely.

http://www.cookrepublic.com/macaroon-bread-eight-years-of-blogging-and-a-worldwide-giveaway-of-my-cookbook/

Pan-Roasted Chicken Thighs by Ree

And as usualthe chicken thighs totally came through for me. Moist, flavorful, beautiful.

PREP TIME: 5 Minutes
DIFFICULTY: Easy
COOK TIME: 40 Minutes
SERVINGS: 6 Servings

INGREDIENTS

6 whole Bone-In, Skin-On Chicken Thighs
Salt And Pepper, to taste
1 cup All-purpose Flour
6 Tablespoons Olive Oil (more, If Needed)
1 whole Medium Onion, Finely Diced
5 cloves Garlic, Minced
1/2 cup White Wine
1 cup Chicken Broth
1 whole Large Lemon, Zested
Cooked Rice, For Serving

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Preheat the oven to 350 degrees.

2. Heat the olive oil in an ovenproof skillet over medium heat.

3. Sprinkle the chicken thighs with salt and pepper, then dredge both sides in flour.

4. Add them, skin side down, to the pan and cook them, shaking and moving them around the pan, until the skin is golden, about 3 to 4 minutes.

5. Turn them to the other side and cook for another couple of minutes, then remove them to a plate. If there is excess grease, pour off all but about 1/4 cup.

6. Add the onions and garlic to the pan and stir to cook, about 3 minutes.

7. Pour in the wine, then stir and let it reduce for 1 to 2 minutes.

8. Add the broth, along with half the lemon zest.

9. Cut the lemon in half and squeeze in the juice. Sprinkle in a little salt and pepper, and let it cook for 1 to 2 minutes, stirring continually.

10. Nestle the chicken thighs back into the pan, skin side up. (They should not be submerged; the liquid should come up about halfway up the sides of the chicken.)

11. Place the lid on the skillet (if you're using an iron skillet without a lid, you can invert a second skillet on top) and place it in the oven.

12. Let it cook in the oven for 15 minutes. Remove the lid, then spoon the sauce onto each chicken thigh.

13. Continue cooking in the oven with the lid off for 15 minutes, making sure it doesn't get too brown.

14. Stir the rest of the lemon zest with a little salt into the cooked rice.

15. Serve the chicken with the rice, spooning sauce over the top.

Penne with Chicken Thighs

PREP TIME: 15 Minutes
DIFFICULTY: Easy
COOK TIME: 90 Minutes
SERVINGS: 8 Servings

INGREDIENTS

8 whole Chicken Thighs, Bone-in, Skin-on
Salt And Pepper
2 Tablespoons Olive Oil
1 whole Large Onion, Diced
4 cloves Garlic, Minced
2 jars (24 Ounces Each) Marinara Sauce
Fresh Basil - To Taste
Parmesan Cheese, For Sprinkling
16 ounces, weight Penne Or Rigatoni

INSTRUCTIONS

Preheat oven to 300 degrees.

1. Sprinkle chicken thighs with salt and pepper.

2. Heat olive oil in a large skillet or dutch oven over medium-high heat.

3. Brown chicken thighs quickly on both sides until golden brown, about 2 minutes per side. Remove to a separate plate.

4. Pour off all but 1 tablespoon grease/oil.

5. Add onions and garlic to pan and stir around to cook, about 2 to 3 minutes.

6. Pour in marinara sauce and stir to heat.

7. Add chicken thighs back into the sauce. Cover and place pan in the oven for 1 1/2 hours. (You may also simmer on the stovetop on the lowest heat possible.)

8. Cook the pasta according to package instructions.

9. Serve 1 chicken thigh with sauce over pasta, adding more marinara if needed. Sprinkle with Parmesan and serve. (For smaller children, you can cut the meat off the bone for them. Chicken is very tender!)

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/penne-with-chicken-thighs/

Linguine with Chicken Thighs

PREP TIME: 15 Minutes
DIFFICULTY: Easy
COOK TIME: 45 Minutes
SERVINGS: 6 Servings

INGREDIENTS

1 package Linguine (or Your Favorite Pasta)
Olive Oil
8 whole Boneless, Skinless Chicken Thighs
1 whole Small To Medium Sized Onion, Chopped
3 whole (to 4 Whole) Garlic Cloves, Minced
1/2 cup White Wine (or Chicken Broth)
2 cans (15 Oz. Can) Crushed Tomatoes
Salt To Taste
Pepper To Taste
1 pinch Sugar
Fresh Parsley, Chopped, to taste
Fresh Basil, Chopped, to taste
Parmesan Cheese To Taste

INSTRUCTIONS

1. Bring a pot of lightly salted water to a boil and place the dry linguine noodles into it. Cook them until al dente (tender firm).

2. Begin by cutting up the chicken thighs into small pieces.

3. Heat a large skillet until very hot and then generously drizzle in some olive oil. Swirl to coat the pan, then add half of the cut up chicken to the pan, spreading them out as you put them in. NOTE: Do not begin stirring the chicken immediately as you want to get them nice and brown.

4. After a minute or two, flip over the chicken with a spatula. Then let it brown on the other side. After its brown, remove it to a plate and set aside.

5. Repeat with the second half of the chicken pieces, remove from the pan and set all of the chicken aside.

6. Add a tablespoon or so of olive oil into the hot pan and throw in the chopped onions and the garlic and give them a stir.

7. Now add the wine (or chicken broth), whisking to deglaze the bottom of the skillet. Cook until the liquid reduces by half.

8. Add the two cans of crushed tomatoes and stir to combine. Add salt and pepper to taste and a pinch of sugar. Reduce heat and simmer for 15 minutes.

9. Add the chicken (and don't forget all of those yummy chicken juices), to the tomato/onion mixture and continue simmering for another 15 minutes.

10. Toward the end of the cooking process, chop up your fresh parsley and basil and add it to the sauce, stirring to combine.

11. Place pasta on a platter or in a large bowl and smother with the sauce. Top with grated Parmesan cheese.

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/linguine-with-chicken-thighs/

Cashew Chicken

PREP TIME: 5 Minutes
DIFFICULTY: Easy
COOK TIME: 10 Minutes
SERVINGS: 8 Servings

INGREDIENTS

1/2 cup Low Sodium Soy Sauce
1 Tablespoon Rice Vinegar
1 Tablespoon Packed Brown Sugar
2 Tablespoons Oyster Sauce
1/2 teaspoon Toasted Sesame Oil
3 Tablespoons Vegetable Oil
6 whole Boneless, Skinless Chicken Thighs, Cut Into Small Cubes
Kosher Salt To Taste
1 Tablespoon Chopped Garlic
1 Tablespoon Chopped Fresh Ginger
1 whole Green Bell Pepper, Chopped
1/4 cup Sherry Or Chicken Broth
2 Tablespoons Cornstarch
1/2 cup Drained Canned Water Chestnuts, Coarsley Chopped
1 cup Unsalted Cashews (be Sure To Use Unsalted)
2 whole Green Onions, Thinly Sliced
Cooked Rice Or Noodles, For Serving (if Desired)

INSTRUCTIONS

1. In a bowl, mix together the soy sauce, vinegar, brown sugar, oyster sauce, and sesame oil. Set aside.

2. Heat the vegetable oil in a large skillet over high heat and add the chicken in a single layer. Sprinkle with a small amount of salt, then leave it alone for at least a couple of minutes to give the chicken a chance to brown.

3. When the chicken has turned golden, stir it around so that it can brown on all sides.

4. Throw in the garlic and ginger and stir to combine.

5. Stir in the bell pepper and let it cook for 2 to 3 minutes.

6. While the pan is still hot, pour in the sherry.

7. Stir it around, scraping the bottom of the pan to loosen all the flavorful bits.

8. Turn the heat to medium-low and pour in the sauce mixture, then mix the cornstarch with 1/4 cup water to make a slurry and pour it in. Stir the sauce for 1 to 2 minutes to thicken, then add the water chestnuts and cashews and stir to coat everything with the sauce, adding a splash of water if the sauce is too thick.

9. Finally, sprinkle on the green onions. Serve with cooked rice or noodles.

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/cashew-chicken/

Orange Chicken

PREP TIME: 20 Minutes
DIFFICULTY: Easy
COOK TIME: 20 Minutes
SERVINGS: 4 Servings

INGREDIENTS

Vegetable Or Peanut Oil For Frying
Chicken
4 whole Egg Whites
2 Tablespoons Cornstarch
4 whole Boneless, Skinless Chicken Thighs, Cut Into Bite Sized Pieces

Sauce:

1/2 cup Orange Juice
1 Tablespoon Soy Sauce
1 Tablespoon Packed Brown Sugar (OR White Sugar OR Honey)
1 Tablespoon Rice Vinegar (or Regular Distilled Vinegar)
1/4 teaspoon Sesame Oil
Dash Of Salt
Dash Of Crushed Red Pepper, More To Taste
1 clove Garlic, Pressed Or Minced
2 teaspoons Minced Ginger
1 teaspoon Cornstarch (additional)
Zest Of 1 Orange (optional)
1/4 cup Water
2 whole Green Onions, Sliced

INSTRUCTIONS

For the chicken:

1. In a large bowl, whisk together the cornstarch and egg whites with a fork until almost frothy, about 1 minute. Add the chicken to the mixture and allow to sit for 5 to 10 minutes.

For the sauce:

1. Meanwhile, put the orange juice, soy sauce, sugar, vinegar, sesame oil, salt, crushed red pepper, garlic and ginger (and orange zest, if using) in a small nonstick skillet and whisk together. Heat until bubbling and starting to thicken, about 3-4 minutes.

2. Whisk together the cornstarch and 1/4 cup water in a small bowl and add 1 to 2 tablespoons of the cornstarch slurry to the sauce. Mix in and thicken for 1 minute. (If sauce gets overly thick, just add in another 1/4 cup water and whisk in.)

3. Heat about 2 inches of vegetable oil in a heavy-bottomed pot until a deep-fry thermometer inserted in the oil registers 350 degrees F.

Finish:

4. In batches, carefully drop a few pieces of chicken into the oil (drop them in one by one to keep them from sticking together) and move it around, 2-3 minutes or until light golden.

5. Let the pieces drain on a plate lined with paper towels for 2 to 3 minutes. Then drop them back into the oil for 1 minute to really solidify the coating.

6. Toss the chicken in the sauce and serve immediately with orange zest and sliced green onions on the top.

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/orange-chicken/

HOW TO SLOW COOKER CHICKEN BROTH

Step One: Get yoself a chicken carcass. I used the leftover bits of my grocery store rotisserie chicken.

Step Two: Add the chicken carcass, some vegetables, and herbs to a large slow cooker (I think mine is a 5 or 7 quart slow cooker). I used one stalk of celery, two carrots, a handful of parsley, two bay leaves, some freshly cracked pepper, and a sprinkle of dried onion flakes (because I only had one onion left and was saving that for the actual chicken soup).

Step Three: Add water. I filled up my slow cooker to the top, which was about 10 cups. Theres no real rule for how much water here, so dont fret if you can only fit six cups or add up to 12. But, Id


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 18th March, 2016* by Darowil 

*Martinas* DS starts her radiotherapy next week

*sugarsugars* DD has been back in hospital- no closer to finding out what is going on with her.

*nittergma* will be moving into an apartment soon with DD (at least until she finds a place of her own) while DS and his family will move into the house she is in.

*kathleendoris* DGS was given an urgent appointment with the paediatrician- only to be told that his development was fine, though they will check with a senior colleague.

*Fans* SIL has fallen and broken her hip. Poor operation risk so not sure yet what will be happening. They have gone away for a few days and will drop in to see her when they are heading back home on Sunday.

Caitlin, *Kates* DGD was rushed to hospital following a febrile convulsion- sent home after being checked out and is sleeping soundly.

*Gwens* youngest DD has been accepted into Oxford (THE Oxford)- waiting for a vacancy and still deciding whether to take up the offer when it arrives.

*pacer* called up for jury duty. Very relieved that not chosen.

PHOTOS
17 - *Busyworkerbee* - Pics from Cyclone Larry, 2006
20 - *Swedenme* - Sleeping sack
25 - *Cmaliza * - Easter bunny baskets
26 - *Bonnie* - Quilts
29 - *Budasha* - Simple shrug
33 - *Pacer* - Matthew's bowl / Horse drawing
39 - *Swedenme* - Sleeping sack
47 - *Gagesmom* - Sweat meadow dress
50 - *Lurker* - Guernsey & cowl
55 - *Gagesmom* - Sweat meadow dress now sweater!
68 - *Kate* - Birthday card for Ohio Joy
68 - *Sorlenna* - Hats
70 - *Sam * - Classic waffles/Pecan cream cheese bars
70 - *Sam * - Pecan crusted chicken/Pecan pie
70 - *Sam * - Pecan pie bread pudding/Gluten-free pecan pie
70 - *Sam * - Gluten-free flour blend 
70 - *Sam * - Bourbon sorghum pecan pie
72 - *Gagesmom* - Ice storm/Baby hat to match sweater

RECIPES
1 - *Sam* - Different types of flour (link)
8 - *Sam * - Chicken parmesan meatballs/Corn dogs
7 - *Sam* - Homemade samoas/Paleo thin mints
7 - *Sam* - Soft chocolate caramels/Millionaire shortbread
28 - *Sam* - Asparagus with Lemon Sauce/4 cheese ravioli
29 - *Sam* - French bread
40 - *Sam* - 8 One-Ingredient Ways to Boost the Health of Your Breakfast
40 - *Sam* - Chicken Pasta with Sun-Dried Tomatoes and Spinach
in a Creamy Cauliflower Sauce 
40 - *Sam* - Cauliflower Alfredo sauce/Chicken lazone
49 - *Sam* - Homemade Melba toast
49 - *Sam* - Shrimp curry butter canapes
49 - *Sam* - Basic nacho cheese dip/Roasted egg plant capatona
49 - *Sam* - Spring pea soup with furikake
49 - *Sam* - Herby white sweet potato facaccia
49 - *Sam* - Spicy mango ginger popsicle
60 - *Sam* - Chocolate covered raisins
60 - *Sam* - Tomato, asparagus & whole wheat pasta
60 - *Sam* - Creamy sweet potato & halloumi pasta
60 - *Sam* - Five minute cashew sauce
64 - *Gwen * - Country salisbury steak
71 - *Sam* - Grilled haloumi cheese and lemon
73 - *Sam* - Special Italian Easter Pizza

CRAFTS
61 - *Sam* - Crochet flowers
64 - *Bonnie* - Quilting tutorials (links)

OTHERS
10 - *Lurker* - Funny road signs (link)
12 - *Angelam* - Liberty bodices (link)
28 - *Caren* - Immune boosting smoothies/Asparagus (links)
28 - *Gwen* - Live eagle cam (link)
42 - *Cashmeregma* - Niece's blog (link)
43 - *Lurker* - IT funnies
47 - *TNS* - Doctor on Alderney (link)
61 - *Sam* - Dog poem (link)
72 - *Sam* - Man saves kidnapped toddler (link)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the start--just jotting a note to get notifications. We have to go to the grocery for some Easter dinner fixings!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hi Sam have looked through the recipes think I might try the cashew chicken as I think hubby might like it . Sorry to say I turned my nose up at chocolate chip chilli with sausage that combination does not sound nice 
Pea and ham soup is something I love with a spoonful of mustard stirred in 
It's a Swedish must have served regularly in schools and in homes


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you for the recipes and the summaries. I am always glad for updates. Finished my post on the past KAL regarding Lilian. Prayers for her continue.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Dam the curry chicken with cuscus sounds good I just might have to try this out. &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - i do urge you to try the chili - you will not know the chocolate is in it. as for sausage - use hamburger instead. i think you might be pleasantly surprised; --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hi Sam have looked through the recipes think I might try the cashew chicken as I think hubby might like it . Sorry to say I turned my nose up at chocolate chip chilli with sausage that combination does not sound nice
> Pea and ham soup is something I love with a spoonful of mustard stirred in
> It's a Swedish must have served regularly in schools and in homes


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

give us a critique afterwards. what keeps you busy on the other side of the pond? --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Dam the curry chicken with cuscus sounds good I just might have to try this out. 👍👍


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay before I begin reading and more before I forget to comment....

Rookie it sounds like you and Dawn had a wonderful time. Would have loved to tag along especially looking for deals at the Goodwill!

Sam you are correct; my entire back 2 acres are pecan tree after pecan tree with a couple of apple trees and one pear tree. You are most welcome to come pick up pecans in the fall.

Okay...back to begin reading the recipes....


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks as always Sam and ladies. I've made a note of several of the recipes that I might try. Had a rather lazy day, some drying, sorted our a box of craft supplies and made dinner, just cooked ham, boiled potatoes, onions and green beans with balsamic and olive oil dressing. A fresh pear for dessert. Now have caught up here and watched NCIS, so off to wash my hair. Nothing exciting at all. My sister is having a few days rest she said. Her treatment doesn't actually start till14 th April, but could be postponed by the hospital depending on availability. She will be glad to get it all over with. Prayers for all in need, and best wishes to all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Another wonderful start. Thanks for all your work


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam the Healthified Salmon recipe catches my eye.....as usual you've given us a delightful variety of recipes. And Summary ladies I appreciate all you've done providing the key points of last week's happenings.

Spent a couple of hours at the LYS today. Got the needed help in deciphering the directions on the top I'm working on. Really like this pattern but the designer sure could use help explaining things more clearly. On the other hand it has boosted my confidence in some ways because when I've just followed my instincts I've been correct. 

DH and I went out to dinner. Had a delicious chicken mango salad and DH had a reuben. DH is going to play golf tomorrow if it doesn't rain and IF I get the house picked up some I'm going to make some soap(s). I got the natural colorants I had ordered and am excited about playing around with them.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

Thank you Sam posting the 15 Diabetic recipes.I a sure they will be on the list of 'have to make' for every diabetic.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

7:45pm here and I am signing in to mark my spot.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, you've reminded me that I need to weigh what lye I have left and see if I can/should make another batch of soap. My lemongrass soap was ready on the first day of spring and it smells fantastic!

We decided to go to the grocery in the morning--shouldn't be any problem to get what we need then. 

Speaking of diabetic recipes, I just tried out two of the sugar free cookie recipes I found, and I have to give them a :thumbdown: I didn't like the flavor of either and the texture of the shortbread is just not that great...so I'll toss those and try another, I guess! I am also going to try to make my jelly roll recipe sugar free--it doesn't take much sugar to begin with, and it seems that's the key to success: there is definitely a limit to how much sugar can be replaced--the texture differs and so does the flavor. I shall continue to experiment.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hi Sam have looked through the recipes think I might try the cashew chicken as I think hubby might like it . Sorry to say I turned my nose up at chocolate chip chilli with sausage that combination does not sound nice
> Pea and ham soup is something I love with a spoonful of mustard stirred in
> It's a Swedish must have served regularly in schools and in homes


The dark chocolate is what makes the difference. It is used in Mexican cooking and African cooking and possibly other cultures I don't know about. It is not sweet. Not sure about the chips, but I know the chocolate used in those countries is totally different from our sweet candy chocolate. I'm assuming the dark chocolate is similar.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Okay before I begin reading and more before I forget to comment....
> 
> Rookie it sounds like you and Dawn had a wonderful time. Would have loved to tag along especially looking for deals at the Goodwill!
> 
> ...


Oh my goodness, that sounds so wonderful. I used to have walnut trees and they sure were delicious. My mother used to come up from Ohio with a friend and pick them.

Bravo on your correct instincts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, thank you so much for all the work and time put in finding marvelous recipes. I was wondering if Heidi makes any for you or if you still cook. If you have used any of your recipes, do you have a favorite??

Thank you again for the summaries. I know that also takes commitment and loads of time. You are the BEST!!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!

Had lunch with my best friend today who now lives almost 2 hrs. away. So wonderful to see her and catch up on things. My oh my, how do we ever find so much to talk about. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

A very quiet house tonight. Chef colored eggs and put together Easter baskets for the girls (they each got an egg with their name on it) and the Evans Scholars (our kitchen helpers.). I have a full day tomorrow including a trip to the MIA (Minneapolis Institute of Arts,) a wonderful art museum. Sunday, we will gather at a daughter's for brunch. We are looking for temps in the 50s next week. Pretty nice for Minnesota in March. I remember one March when we got 81 inches of snow! The recipes sound so good; I'm curious about the cloud bread. And I love pea soup! Have never tried it with mustard but think I would like that. I especially like it with my aunty's slightly sweet Swedish rye bread.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sam and the Summary Angels...Thanks for a wonderful start to a new week.

I am continuing to work on chores in between reading here. I am happy to see that Fan is well enough to go on a holiday. Sorry to hear of SIL's recent health concern.

Matthew continues to add to his horse drawing. He is hoping to have the horse finished this weekend and then focus on the background drawing during next week.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Mel, ice storms can be so devastating in so many ways. Hope no people were hurt in car accidents, falling branches from exploding and imploding trees, burning down their houses trying to stay warm with no electricity or carbon monoxide poisoning from incorrect methods of heating the house. Glad you are safe and sounds like you still have electricity. :thumbup: 

Sam, that amber alert story was wonderful.

Sad to learn that an American brother and sister were killed in the Brussels attack, but of course, sad by all the deaths no matter what nationality.

Cmaliza, like your approach to Easter Dinner and of course might just go to OH Joy. :XD: :XD: Don't worry Joy, we are too busy here, but Happy Easter and Happy Birthday.

We are so lucky to have the expertise of so many medical people, an insurance, payroll/specialist, fabulous. experienced knitters. The wealth of knowledge that gets shared in this little group amazes me.

Fan, hope you got to enjoy some of your time but know it was marred by sitting in all that traffic and the message about the accident. It will be good to find out more on the way back and if you didn't see "flyty1's message on the last KTP, she has information for you that will put you a little more at ease.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The dark chocolate is what makes the difference. It is used in Mexican cooking and African cooking and possibly other cultures I don't know about. It is not sweet. Not sure about the chips, but I know the chocolate used in those countries is totally different from our sweet candy chocolate. I'm assuming the dark chocolate is similar.


A restaurant in downtown Provo, UT makes the best chili in the world. As the chief cook retired, she shared with my sister that she adds several squirts of dark chocolate syrup, such as one uses on sundaes, and that is what made all the difference in her wonderful chili. I've been doing the same. It is wonderful and you do not taste chocolate, it just gives a depth of flavor to the rest of the chili.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> A restaurant in downtown Provo, UT makes the best chili in the world. As the chief cook retired, she shared with my sister that she adds several squirts of dark chocolate syrup, such as one uses on sundaes, and that is what made all the difference in her wonderful chili. I've been doing the same. It is wonderful and you do not taste chocolate, it just gives a depth of flavor to the rest of the chili.


And that is probably with a sweet sauce since it is for the sundaes too. It truly is amazing how different things that sound strange can actually be delicious. Sounds like a wonderful chili.

I also wanted to say thank you for all the times you share with us the knowledge you have to put people at ease or let them know to pay more attention to different medical issues. I thank you and others, I think of Darowil and Bonnie as two others. It sure is a way of reaching out from your home and helping around the world. :thumbup:

Edit: Just thinking I will have to give the sweet chocolate a try in chili as a small amount of sweetener is often used with tomato sauce.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, Matthew pays so much attention to detail. Truly a gift that shows in his art. Wonderful!!! Too cute to see how he treasures the things from KAP. What an honor to us that he accepted us.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> A very quiet house tonight. Chef colored eggs and put together Easter baskets for the girls (they each got an egg with their name on it) and the Evans Scholars (our kitchen helpers.). I have a full day tomorrow including a trip to the MIA (Minneapolis Institute of Arts,) a wonderful art museum. Sunday, we will gather at a daughter's for brunch. We are looking for temps in the 50s next week. Pretty nice for Minnesota in March. I remember one March when we got 81 inches of snow! The recipes sound so good; I'm curious about the cloud bread. And I love pea soup! Have never tried it with mustard but think I would like that. I especially like it with my aunty's slightly sweet Swedish rye bread.


81" in March...yikes. I suppose there are times we, being near Buffalo, have done the same but sounds awful. Glad this year was better. Oh yes, I remember pea soup with ham and rye bread was a favorite. I think the two would go together perfectly.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> And that is probably with a sweet sauce since it is for the sundaes too. It truly is amazing how different things that sound strange can actually be delicious. Sounds like a wonderful chili.
> 
> I also wanted to say thank you for all the times you share with us the knowledge you have to put people at ease or let them know to pay more attention to different medical issues. I thank you and others, I think of Darowil and Bonnie as two others. It sure is a way of reaching out from your home and helping around the world. :thumbup:
> 
> Edit: Just thinking I will have to give the sweet chocolate a try in chili as a small amount of sweetener is often used with tomato sauce.


I appreciate all the help that our knitting nurses give to us as well. Rookie's wealth of knowledge is a huge blessing as well. I learn so much from our knitting family. Bill's performances are pleasant to find on youtube as well.

Skyline chili from Cincinnati, OH also uses a little bit of chocolate in it.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Pacer, Matthew pays so much attention to detail. Truly a gift that shows in his art. Wonderful!!! Too cute to see how he treasures the things from KAP. What an honor to us that he accepted us.


It truly is an honor when Matthew accepts a group. He feels at home with my local knitting group as well.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks for the opening, Sam. How are you doing today? Very interesting reading about the inventions by women. Thanks!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the summary - so helpful!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How wonderful to have the pecan trees, Gwen! Are there enough to sell for a little yarn money??


Gweniepooh said:


> Okay before I begin reading and more before I forget to comment....
> 
> Rookie it sounds like you and Dawn had a wonderful time. Would have loved to tag along especially looking for deals at the Goodwill!
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I vote that you play with your soaps. The housework will wait patiently! (If dogs would only earn their keep!).


Gweniepooh said:


> Sam the Healthified Salmon recipe catches my eye.....as usual you've given us a delightful variety of recipes. And Summary ladies I appreciate all you've done providing the key points of last week's happenings.
> 
> Spent a couple of hours at the LYS today. Got the needed help in deciphering the directions on the top I'm working on. Really like this pattern but the designer sure could use help explaining things more clearly. On the other hand it has boosted my confidence in some ways because when I've just followed my instincts I've been correct.
> 
> DH and I went out to dinner. Had a delicious chicken mango salad and DH had a reuben. DH is going to play golf tomorrow if it doesn't rain and IF I get the house picked up some I'm going to make some soap(s). I got the natural colorants I had ordered and am excited about playing around with them.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello Bundyanne07 - nice to see you here!


bundyanne07 said:


> Thank you Sam posting the 15 Diabetic recipes.I a sure they will be on the list of 'have to make' for every diabetic.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Pacer, Matthew's horse just gets more impressive with every photo. Thank you for sharing. Your series of photos showing his progress would make such a cool grouping, if you mounted them side by side.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I enjoy hearing from tea party members from all over, too. The many talents and knowledge shared is awesome...and the many things in common!


Cashmeregma said:


> And that is probably with a sweet sauce since it is for the sundaes too. It truly is amazing how different things that sound strange can actually be delicious. Sounds like a wonderful chili.
> 
> I also wanted to say thank you for all the times you share with us the knowledge you have to put people at ease or let them know to pay more attention to different medical issues. I thank you and others, I think of Darowil and Bonnie as two others. It sure is a way of reaching out from your home and helping around the world. :thumbup:
> 
> Edit: Just thinking I will have to give the sweet chocolate a try in chili as a small amount of sweetener is often used with tomato sauce.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> A very quiet house tonight. Chef colored eggs and put together Easter baskets for the girls (they each got an egg with their name on it) and the Evans Scholars (our kitchen helpers.). I have a full day tomorrow including a trip to the MIA (Minneapolis Institute of Arts,) a wonderful art museum. Sunday, we will gather at a daughter's for brunch. We are looking for temps in the 50s next week. Pretty nice for Minnesota in March. I remember one March when we got 81 inches of snow! The recipes sound so good; I'm curious about the cloud bread. And I love pea soup! Have never tried it with mustard but think I would like that. I especially like it with my aunty's slightly sweet Swedish rye bread.


I have a former boss who was an Evans Scholar and was able to go through college on the scholarship and live in the Evans dorm at the Univ. of IL. A friend of our DS's also went through school as an Evans Scholar at Univ. of Missouri (where our DS also went). It's a fabulous program names after Chick Evans - pro golfer: http://www.wgaesf.org/site/c.dwJTKiO0JgI8G/b.7512567/


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I appreciate all the help that our knitting nurses give to us as well. Rookie's wealth of knowledge is a huge blessing as well. I learn so much from our knitting family. Bill's performances are pleasant to find on youtube as well.
> 
> Skyline chili from Cincinnati, OH also uses a little bit of chocolate in it.


And, of course, there is the reverse ---chocolate with some chili in it...not my favorite, but others just love it.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> And, of course, there is the reverse ---chocolate with some chili in it...not my favorite, but others just love it.


~~~I am going to try that. I hope I can find chocolate without milk in it. Of late (in the past 2 years or so) I have been unable to find chocolate that does not have a connection with milk. Some warnings on packages are generic for several products...."may be produced on machines that have processed milk, nuts, etc...." Annoying. This really eliminates all chocolate for DS. He can have dark chocolate, but he can't risk it if the chocolate may have been made on milk-contaminated machines. We used to get "After Eights"....but can't even find that any more. Life could be worse.

I finally "caught up"....I did a lot of skimming. Prayers abound for everyone.....and delights for all in celebration.

Tomorrow I am prepping my contributions (proscuitto-wrapped asparagus & a celery & cauliflower casserole) to Easter dinner, at a friend's home. We will probably be heading back to Ohio mid-week next week...once the taxes get finished. DH has been working on them for several days. We learned early on (after year 1 of marriage) that he does the taxes and I just sign where he indicates. Much less trauma & drama!

We (mostly he) have been watching the March Madness progress. I have been trying to get organized with y WIPs. I finally succumbed and bought Microsoft office so I can make my worksheets for knitting projects. DH has thought using the free Libre program was just fine. I have spent many hours trying to create a table...and just can't! I was SO frustrated....my knitting was being halted because I couldn't create my worksheets....which I really have to have to keep my spot in the patterns. So...I am now a MUCH happier camper! I am getting organized and worksheets created....so I can knit up a storm.

In hunting for other things, we came across my Dad's "silver baby spoon". I am glad to have that to pass along to another little one! Keeping hopes up!

Marking my spot for now. I've fallen asleep several times today...did not get enough last night. Stayed up waiting for a friend of DS's to show up, but he never did. He said he was stranded at O'Hare Airport, and needed a place to crash. DS never heard back, and neither did we. Hope he is okay. Maybe his phone lost power and he lost our address???

Joyous Easter to all!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Just marking my spot.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have a former boss who was an Evans Scholar and was able to go through college on the scholarship and live in the Evans dorm at the Univ. of IL. A friend of our DS's also went through school as an Evans Scholar at Univ. of Missouri (where our DS also went). It's a fabulous program names after Chick Evans - pro golfer: http://www.wgaesf.org/site/c.dwJTKiO0JgI8G/b.7512567/


Interesting. I had no idea it was a national program; I thought it was something just here on the U of MN campus. We really love our Evans Scholars. The are a very important part of our house.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I enjoy hearing from tea party members from all over, too. The many talents and knowledge shared is awesome...and the many things in common!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, wish I lived close enough to come pick some pecans, nothing like that will grow here but maybe I could trade you some Saskatoons, lol
We had a walnut tree in our yard when I was a child in Ontario. 

Well, I dug through my closet today & organized clothes to take on my trip. Have to take dress clothes for the 3 days of meetings & then more casual stuff for time with my cousins. Sort of a hard time of year to pack for travel when it could be snowing or hot so I'm taking some of each.
Those who are paying for my flight shouod be happy I'm staying an extra week, it says on the expense claim form if you are adding personal travel to the trip you must print out what the flight would cost for just the business portion, my ticket was $650- if I stayed only 2 days it would be $1250 so I'm saving them money.

Mary the horse picture is developing so well, it's coming alive.
Im feeling better tonight, managed to get the house cleaned today, not perfect but got the floors & dusting done. Will do bathrooms tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, wish I lived close enough to come pick some pecans, nothing like that will grow here but maybe I could trade you some Saskatoons, lol
> We had a walnut tree in our yard when I was a child in Ontario.
> 
> Well, I dug through my closet today & organized clothes to take on my trip. Have to take dress clothes for the 3 days of meetings & then more casual stuff for time with my cousins. Sort of a hard time of year to pack for travel when it could be snowing or hot so I'm taking some of each.
> ...


Do houses ever reach perfection? The dust always gathers, and there's more dishes to wash. You've just done and it is time to start over.
I am glad you are getting a good break.
Matthew is amazing the subjects he takes on. I do hope he has time to complete this one before the competition.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is probably true bundyanne but i think we would all enjoy them - they sounded really good to me. --- sam



bundyanne07 said:


> Thank you Sam posting the 15 Diabetic recipes.I a sure they will be on the list of 'have to make' for every diabetic.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi and i were looking at the cloud bread recipe and think we will be making it next week sometime. we actually have all the ingredients needed. --- sam



machriste said:


> A very quiet house tonight. Chef colored eggs and put together Easter baskets for the girls (they each got an egg with their name on it) and the Evans Scholars (our kitchen helpers.). I have a full day tomorrow including a trip to the MIA (Minneapolis Institute of Arts,) a wonderful art museum. Sunday, we will gather at a daughter's for brunch. We are looking for temps in the 50s next week. Pretty nice for Minnesota in March. I remember one March when we got 81 inches of snow! The recipes sound so good; I'm curious about the cloud bread. And I love pea soup! Have never tried it with mustard but think I would like that. I especially like it with my aunty's slightly sweet Swedish rye bread.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the horse is looking so good - fabulous work mathew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Sam and the Summary Angels...Thanks for a wonderful start to a new week.
> 
> I am continuing to work on chores in between reading here. I am happy to see that Fan is well enough to go on a holiday. Sorry to hear of SIL's recent health concern.
> 
> Matthew continues to add to his horse drawing. He is hoping to have the horse finished this weekend and then focus on the background drawing during next week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my mind is a blank - where are you going and why? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, wish I lived close enough to come pick some pecans, nothing like that will grow here but maybe I could trade you some Saskatoons, lol
> We had a walnut tree in our yard when I was a child in Ontario.
> 
> Well, I dug through my closet today & organized clothes to take on my trip. Have to take dress clothes for the 3 days of meetings & then more casual stuff for time with my cousins. Sort of a hard time of year to pack for travel when it could be snowing or hot so I'm taking some of each.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam the Healthified Salmon recipe catches my eye.....as usual you've given us a delightful variety of recipes. And Summary ladies I appreciate all you've done providing the key points of last week's happenings.
> 
> Spent a couple of hours at the LYS today. Got the needed help in deciphering the directions on the top I'm working on. Really like this pattern but the designer sure could use help explaining things more clearly. On the other hand it has boosted my confidence in some ways because when I've just followed my instincts I've been correct.
> 
> DH and I went out to dinner. Had a delicious chicken mango salad and DH had a reuben. DH is going to play golf tomorrow if it doesn't rain and IF I get the house picked up some I'm going to make some soap(s). I got the natural colorants I had ordered and am excited about playing around with them.


Glad you got the help you needed with your top Gwen . Your instincts are good Gwen I think your knitting is great and you make lovely gifts . I'm still envious of whoever got the bags you made . 
I love pecans I would be quite happy to come and pick them and eat them 😄


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Finally got here onto the new week's party. Thanks for all the info. Sam.
The summaries are so useful - many thanks, ladies. Need to do grocery shopping then get going on my housework before tomorrow. I'm now rather reticent about giving an Easter gift to our Muslim friends as a Muslim shopkeeper in Glasgow was killed after he wished all his Christian customers a happy Easter. Police have another Muslim man in custody. I can't understand why you are not now 'allowed' to recognise the special days of another faith; it isn't as though you are converting to that belief! I wish my Muslim friends a happy Eid without subscribing to their faith, and they send me Christmas greetings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Finally got here onto the new week's party. Thanks for all the info. Sam.
> The summaries are so useful - many thanks, ladies. Need to do grocery shopping then get going on my housework before tomorrow. I'm now rather reticent about giving an Easter gift to our Muslim friends as a Muslim shopkeeper in Glasgow was killed after he wished all his Christian customers a happy Easter. Police have another Muslim man in custody. I can't understand why you are not now 'allowed' to recognise the special days of another faith; it isn't as though you are converting to that belief! I wish my Muslim friends a happy Eid without subscribing to their faith, and they send me Christmas greetings.


That really is a bit much- my friend Ruth lives in an area of Glasgow that is largely Muslim and Pakistani- Haven't heard her opinion yet of this one.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> Finally got here onto the new week's party. Thanks for all the info. Sam.
> The summaries are so useful - many thanks, ladies. Need to do grocery shopping then get going on my housework before tomorrow. I'm now rather reticent about giving an Easter gift to our Muslim friends as a Muslim shopkeeper in Glasgow was killed after he wished all his Christian customers a happy Easter. Police have another Muslim man in custody. I can't understand why you are not now 'allowed' to recognise the special days of another faith; it isn't as though you are converting to that belief! I wish my Muslim friends a happy Eid without subscribing to their faith, and they send me Christmas greetings.


What we need is more people like that poor shopkeeper, and fewer, far, far fewer, like his killer. I wanted to weep when I heard about this, but it does sum up some of the real problems being faced in the world today.

I hope this sad incident will bring people together, not drive them apart, as was clearly the intention of the deluded person who carried out this crime. I do believe that good will prevail, but sometimes, it is a struggle to see the way forward.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Busy day today- about to go to try and rest again- but it is really sticky, and nearly ten p.m., we have only one more week on Summer time- the morning we change we have to be ready for Church at 8 a.m., instead of 12 -30 p.m., it is going to be a bit of a shock to the system!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Another wonderful start. Thanks for all your work


Ditto.....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Busy day today- about to go to try and rest again- but it is really sticky, and nearly ten p.m., we have only one more week on Summer time- the morning we change we have to be ready for Church at 8 a.m., instead of 12 -30 p.m., it is going to be a bit of a shock to the system!


We change to summer time tomorrow in UK. Makes for lots of odd time shifts over the world when these shifts don't coincide!
I hope you get a nice rest Julie. Does Ringo rest with you?
Re. the Glasgow murder, it has certainly brought out lots of support for the poor deceased man, midnight vigil held, and lots of neighbours responding.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Cmaliza, use a tsp or so of cocoa powder in chili and it steps up the flavor. Then you don't have to worry about milk.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Julie, you are so right!


Lurker 2 said:


> Do houses ever reach perfection? The dust always gathers, and there's more dishes to wash. You've just done and it is time to start over.
> I am glad you are getting a good break.
> Matthew is amazing the subjects he takes on. I do hope he has time to complete this one before the competition.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> And that is probably with a sweet sauce since it is for the sundaes too. It truly is amazing how different things that sound strange can actually be delicious. Sounds like a wonderful chili.
> 
> I also wanted to say thank you for all the times you share with us the knowledge you have to put people at ease or let them know to pay more attention to different medical issues. I thank you and others, I think of Darowil and Bonnie as two others. It sure is a way of reaching out from your home and helping around the world. :thumbup:
> 
> Edit: Just thinking I will have to give the sweet chocolate a try in chili as a small amount of sweetener is often used with tomato sauce.


Ditto regarding the knowledge of medical issues... :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> Finally got here onto the new week's party. Thanks for all the info. Sam.
> The summaries are so useful - many thanks, ladies. Need to do grocery shopping then get going on my housework before tomorrow. I'm now rather reticent about giving an Easter gift to our Muslim friends as a Muslim shopkeeper in Glasgow was killed after he wished all his Christian customers a happy Easter. Police have another Muslim man in custody. I can't understand why you are not now 'allowed' to recognise the special days of another faith; it isn't as though you are converting to that belief! I wish my Muslim friends a happy Eid without subscribing to their faith, and they send me Christmas greetings.


Oh my goodness, that is terrible.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Pacer, Matthew's horse just gets more impressive with every photo. Thank you for sharing. Your series of photos showing his progress would make such a cool grouping, if you mounted them side by side.


What a great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

TNS said:


> Finally got here onto the new week's party. Thanks for all the info. Sam.
> The summaries are so useful - many thanks, ladies. Need to do grocery shopping then get going on my housework before tomorrow. I'm now rather reticent about giving an Easter gift to our Muslim friends as a Muslim shopkeeper in Glasgow was killed after he wished all his Christian customers a happy Easter. Police have another Muslim man in custody. I can't understand why you are not now 'allowed' to recognise the special days of another faith; it isn't as though you are converting to that belief! I wish my Muslim friends a happy Eid without subscribing to their faith, and they send me Christmas greetings.


The killing of the Muslim shopkeeper was terrible, but I'm not sure if the connection to his Easter greeting on Facebook is just newspaper talk? I do hope so. The police were certainly very quick to say that his murderer was also a muslim.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam 
Still thinking of the coffee cake on a rainy day 
Karens


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good morning to all. The day is breaking so it's time for some coffee. I'll be making some "mice" today. I'll make the yolk into deviled egg mixture and will have some left over to use as a pate'. I hope the little and big kids get a kick out of this appetizer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Just marking my spot.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. The day is breaking so it's time for some coffee. I'll be making some "mice" today. I'll make the yolk into deviled egg mixture and will have some left over to use as a pate'. I hope the little and big kids get a kick out of this appetizer.


That looks really cute! I am not sure that I would allow anyone to actually eat it, and spoil the pretty display!

 :-D


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

The mice are really cute. What a great party idea.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. The day is breaking so it's time for some coffee. I'll be making some "mice" today. I'll make the yolk into deviled egg mixture and will have some left over to use as a pate'. I hope the little and big kids get a kick out of this appetizer.


Love them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> We change to summer time tomorrow in UK. Makes for lots of odd time shifts over the world when these shifts don't coincide!
> I hope you get a nice rest Julie. Does Ringo rest with you?
> Re. the Glasgow murder, it has certainly brought out lots of support for the poor deceased man, midnight vigil held, and lots of neighbours responding.


Mmmmm, I knew that because of Kate mentioning it!
Ringo follows me around on my peripatetic wanderings through the night, sometimes he forgets that I need space, though, and takes up a good 3/4 of the bed- usually I can persuade him to move a bit!
Glad the Glasgow community is responding thus, did the man leave immediate family? Always hard on those left behind.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Julie, you are so right!


 :thumbup: re: housework!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. The day is breaking so it's time for some coffee. I'll be making some "mice" today. I'll make the yolk into deviled egg mixture and will have some left over to use as a pate'. I hope the little and big kids get a kick out of this appetizer.


Definitely one to remember!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Mmmmm, I knew that because of Kate mentioning it!
> Ringo follows me around on my peripatetic wanderings through the night, sometimes he forgets that I need space, though, and takes up a good 3/4 of the bed- usually I can persuade him to move a bit!
> Glad the Glasgow community is responding thus, did the man leave immediate family? Always hard on those left behind.


He seems to have been very well liked by one and all, regardless of religion or skin colour - the way it should be. Shawlands, where his shop is, is a very mixed area with a lot of Asian families.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> He seems to have been very well liked by one and all, regardless of religion or skin colour - the way it should be. Shawlands, where his shop is, is a very mixed area with a lot of Asian families.


As it should be with a good shop-keeper. Don't think I have been wittingly to Shawlands- Ruth is in Pollockshields.- It was fun shopping there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do houses ever reach perfection? The dust always gathers, and there's more dishes to wash. You've just done and it is time to start over.
> I am glad you are getting a good break.
> Matthew is amazing the subjects he takes on. I do hope he has time to complete this one before the competition.


I used to tell my friends, that's why I garden, when I pull the weeds it stays done for several days & looks good. When I clean house, I'm not to the other end before someone is messing something up & it looks like I've done nothing,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> my mind is a blank - where are you going and why? --- sam


I'm going to Toronto for meeting with the CanImpact people-a cancer research group - the conference is about delivery of treatments & I'm the Saskatchewan rural representative. The meetings are Wed. Evening, Thursday & Friday, then I'm going to spend a week with my relatives about an hour north.

DH keeps asking if I've hired a maid to cook & clean for him and the dog :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I used to tell my friends, that's why I garden, when I pull the weeds it stays done for several days & looks good. When I clean house, I'm not to the other end before someone is messing something up & it looks like I've done nothing,


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbdown: The never ending circle!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm going to Toronto for meeting with the CanImpact people-a cancer research group - the conference is about delivery of treatments & I'm the Saskatchewan rural representative. The meetings are Wed. Evening, Thurdpsday & Friday, then I'm going to spend a week with my relatives aout an hour north.
> 
> DH keeps asking if I've hired a maid to cook & clean for him and the dog :shock: :roll: :lol:


I wonder what you will confront when you return!?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Finally got here onto the new week's party. Thanks for all the info. Sam.
> The summaries are so useful - many thanks, ladies. Need to do grocery shopping then get going on my housework before tomorrow. I'm now rather reticent about giving an Easter gift to our Muslim friends as a Muslim shopkeeper in Glasgow was killed after he wished all his Christian customers a happy Easter. Police have another Muslim man in custody. I can't understand why you are not now 'allowed' to recognise the special days of another faith; it isn't as though you are converting to that belief! I wish my Muslim friends a happy Eid without subscribing to their faith, and they send me Christmas greetings.


That's just nuts! We are all just people, shouldn't matter what church you go to!
Edit:
I see later he was killed by another Muslim, I guess, that's a good thing or there might have been more trouble.
I really don't care what religion people are as long as they don't try & tell me what I should believe but it sure seems like there are more & more fanatics in the world.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> What we need is more people like that poor shopkeeper, and fewer, far, far fewer, like his killer. I wanted to weep when I heard about this, but it does sum up some of the real problems being faced in the world today.
> 
> I hope this sad incident will bring people together, not drive them apart, as was clearly the intention of the deluded person who carried out this crime. I do believe that good will prevail, but sometimes, it is a struggle to see the way forward.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Cmaliza, use a tsp or so of cocoa powder in chili and it steps up the flavor. Then you don't have to worry about milk.


I had never heard of adding chocolate to chili until the tea party. Seems very strange to me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. The day is breaking so it's time for some coffee. I'll be making some "mice" today. I'll make the yolk into deviled egg mixture and will have some left over to use as a pate'. I hope the little and big kids get a kick out of this appetizer.


Those are so cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder what you will confront when you return!?


I'm sure it won't be as I would like it but it won't be a complete disaster, I have gone away before & he survived :lol: He just likes to whine :roll:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> The killing of the Muslim shopkeeper was terrible, but I'm not sure if the connection to his Easter greeting on Facebook is just newspaper talk? I do hope so. The police were certainly very quick to say that his murderer was also a muslim.


I assume they think that the detained man is a radical who disapproves of any acknowledgement of other religions, and that this is the reason for whoever stabbed him to death.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm knitting a top down cardigan with whales and waves on . Five rows done and I've just realised I've turned the graph and I didn't have to . Normally it's my own graph and I just turn it . This graph is with the pattern and already turned . It is an awkward pattern as well and now I have to frog it . I'm off to find a nice hot cuppa first


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. The day is breaking so it's time for some coffee. I'll be making some "mice" today. I'll make the yolk into deviled egg mixture and will have some left over to use as a pate'. I hope the little and big kids get a kick out of this appetizer.


They look great Jeanette . You need a sign in the middle " no eating just admire"


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. The day is breaking so it's time for some coffee. I'll be making some "mice" today. I'll make the yolk into deviled egg mixture and will have some left over to use as a pate'. I hope the little and big kids get a kick out of this appetizer.


Ooh those mice are so cute, too cute to eat!! :XD: How healthy too, not sugar mice.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm knitting a top down cardigan with whales and waves on . Five rows done and I've just realised I've turned the graph and I didn't have to . Normally it's my own graph and I just turn it . This graph is with the pattern and already turned . It is an awkward pattern as well and now I have to frog it . I'm off to find a nice hot cuppa first


Oh dear, that's just the sort of thing I'd do Sonja. Think of it as getting twice as much fun knitting from the 5 rows worth of wool :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I used to tell my friends, that's why I garden, when I pull the weeds it stays done for several days & looks good. When I clean house, I'm not to the other end before someone is messing something up & it looks like I've done nothing,


I'm getting a sign for the kitchen which reads closed as my husband has an awful habit of waiting till I've cleaned all the kitchen and put everything away and then going in and making something to eat .


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Great idea, but will he read it?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, going to try cloud bread and chili. Thank you.
So sad to read about Muslim shop keeper. 
Maya and I had a nice surprise this morning. Pat and her golden, Randy were out walking so we got to walk together. We haven't walked together since in months.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Oh dear, that's just the sort of thing I'd do Sonja. Think of it as getting twice as much fun knitting from the 5 rows worth of wool :XD:


I have give up for a while as I have now had four times the fun on one line :-(


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

All this talk of chili I think I'll have to make it today along with some cornbread. Think I'll add some chocolate too as I've often wondered how it would be. Also want to echo the thanks to all the folks that share their expertise whether it be medical, financial, culinary, knitting, etc. I've learned so much here.

Happy Easter to all!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, there rre plenty however I don't sell them. Just let friends get them. The grounds surround the small airport across the road also is part of the original pecan grove and anyone can go there too. No restrictions. Generations back DH's family owned much of the land but gradually sold it off. We were left with a bit over 3 acres and the house.


oneapril said:


> How wonderful to have the pecan trees, Gwen! Are there enough to sell for a little yarn money??


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I so agree with your vote unfortunately I will have to at least clear the kitchen! LOL



oneapril said:


> I vote that you play with your soaps. The housework will wait patiently! (If dogs would only earn their keep!).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie missed something....where are you going?

I remember as a child my mom would bag up pecans i Christmas stockings she made of felt and mail them to her sisters then living in Pennsylvania and Maryland. They are ridiculously expensive now and heavy to mail. IMHO the best pecans are in south Georgia and referred to as papershell because of the thin shell. Cracking them is so much easier. We haven't had buper crops the past couple of years; tends to go in cycles.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, wish I lived close enough to come pick some pecans, nothing like that will grow here but maybe I could trade you some Saskatoons, lol
> We had a walnut tree in our yard when I was a child in Ontario.
> 
> Well, I dug through my closet today & organized clothes to take on my trip. Have to take dress clothes for the 3 days of meetings & then more casual stuff for time with my cousins. Sort of a hard time of year to pack for travel when it could be snowing or hot so I'm taking some of each.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sonja. I'll accept your compliment though honestly feel you far surpass me as a knitter. And you would be more than welcome to come pick up pecans. 



Swedenme said:


> Glad you got the help you needed with your top Gwen . Your instincts are good Gwen I think your knitting is great and you make lovely gifts . I'm still envious of whoever got the bags you made .
> I love pecans I would be quite happy to come and pick them and eat them 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so sad about the shopkeeper. I pray for his family and friends. I agree with your sentiments about acknowledging other's beieves. Such a sad, sad world it has become for many.



TNS said:


> Finally got here onto the new week's party. Thanks for all the info. Sam.
> The summaries are so useful - many thanks, ladies. Need to do grocery shopping then get going on my housework before tomorrow. I'm now rather reticent about giving an Easter gift to our Muslim friends as a Muslim shopkeeper in Glasgow was killed after he wished all his Christian customers a happy Easter. Police have another Muslim man in custody. I can't understand why you are not now 'allowed' to recognise the special days of another faith; it isn't as though you are converting to that belief! I wish my Muslim friends a happy Eid without subscribing to their faith, and they send me Christmas greetings.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am so glad you posted this as I was wondering if I could just add the cocoa powder! Thanks.


oneapril said:


> Cmaliza, use a tsp or so of cocoa powder in chili and it steps up the flavor. Then you don't have to worry about milk.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It really is....even just photo copies of the piece in progress wuld make a wonderful display.


KateB said:


> What a great idea! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cute, cute, cute!


RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. The day is breaking so it's time for some coffee. I'll be making some "mice" today. I'll make the yolk into deviled egg mixture and will have some left over to use as a pate'. I hope the little and big kids get a kick out of this appetizer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Saturday 26 March ''16

Today is Nougat Day. Satisfy the sweet tooth on Nougat Day and declare it a day for not counting calories! Heck, satisfy a whole mouth of sweet teeth and smile all the way through bites of the delicious mixture.

Celebrate the ode to nougat by opening those all-time favorite candy bars that fill with the tasty confectionary. A mixture of honey, sugar, nuts and more, nougat has never been more deserving of its own day.

The 3 Musketeers and Baby Ruth bars are share-worthy choices; put them on a platter and hand them out to hungry neighbors. Join in the sugar high too, as any good neighbor would do. Downing one or two of the nougat-filled chocolate bars has a sweetness written all over it. Oh, come on, who wants to miss a calorie-free day?!

Any Charleston Chew fan sings the praises of this day  well, after the swallowing the nougat first! Sweet days are here, sweet days are here.

Chewy Almond Nougat Recipe

We've been making this candy for years. It continues to be a tradition for when the kids and grandkids cone home for the holidays. I've substituted pistachios for the almonds with wonderful results.

TOTAL TIME: Prep: 20 min. Cook: 50 min. + cooling
MAKES: 88 servings - about 5-1/2 pounds.

Ingredients

3 egg whites
1-1/2 cups sugar
1-1/4 cups light corn syrup
1/4 cup water

ALMOND MIXURE:

3 cups sugar
3 cups light corn syrup
1/2 cup butter, melted
4 teaspoons vanilla extract
3 cups slivered almonds, toasted
1 teaspoon salt

Editor's Note: A heavy-duty stand mixer is needed for this recipe. Egg whites were beaten with a whisk attachment and hot liquid was added using a paddle

Directions

1. Heavily butter a 15-in. x 10-in. x 1-in. pan; set aside. Heavily butter a large bowl; set aside.

2. In a stand mixer, beat egg whites until stiff peaks form.

3. In a heavy saucepan over medium heat, combine the sugar, corn syrup and water. Cook and stir until sugar is dissolved and mixture comes to a boil, about 10 minutes. (If sugar crystals are present, cover and boil for 1-2 minutes to allow steam to wash crystals down.) Cook, without stirring, until a candy thermometer reads 238° (soft ball stage), about 6-8 minutes.

4, With mixer running carefully and slowly add hot liquid in a steady stream over egg whites. Beat 10 minutes longer or until mixture holds its shape and is lukewarm. (Mixture will be beginning to lose its gloss.) Transfer to prepared bowl.

For almond mixture:

1. In a large heavy saucepan over medium heat, combine sugar and corn syrup. Cook and stir until sugar is dissolved and mixture comes to a boil, about 15 minutes. (If sugar crystals are present, cover and boil for 1-2 minutes to allow steam to wash crystals down.)

2. With a clean spoon, cook and stir over medium-high heat until a candy thermometer reads 275° (soft-crack stage), about 15 minutes longer.

3. Pour over mixture in bowl (do not scrape saucepan).

4. With a large wooden spoon, stir until blended.

5. Combine butter and vanilla; gradually add to almond mixture until blended.

6. Stir in almonds and salt until blended.

7. Transfer to prepared pan.

8. Let stand at room temperature for several hours or until firm.

9. Cut into squares.

10. Wrap in plastic wrap or waxed paper if desired.

Editor's Note: We recommend that you test your candy thermometer before each use by bringing water to a boil; the thermometer should read 212°. Adjust your recipe temperature up or down based on your test.

www.tasteofhome.com

Today is Purple Day. Purple Day is a celebration aimed at raising worldwide awareness of epilepsy, a condition that affects over 65 million people globally. Cassidy Megan, a nine-year-old from Canada, founded Purple Day in 2008. Cassidys efforts were supported by the Epilepsy Association of Nova Scotia (EANS). Lavender is the international colour for epilepsy and is also a colour that symbolises solitude. This led to purple being the colour of choice for this celebration.

Anybody interested in supporting Purple Day can become an Ambassador of Purple. This role involves wearing purple and spreading awareness of epilepsy in your community and to friends and family. Alternatively, dress in purple and hold a purple-themed fund-raising event in aid of either EANS, The Anita Kaufman Foundation or any other charity supporting epilepsy awareness. Most importantly, take the time to increase your own awareness about the effects of epilepsy on peoples lives.

Today is Make Up Your Own Holiday Day. One of our favourite days of the year, Make Up Your Own Holiday Day is a chance to throw away the rule book and celebrate however you like! Get together with your friends and create your own special holiday, and who knows, if it becomes popular enough, it might end up on our calendar.

Today is Spinach Day. Its not just Popeye who will be strong to the finish on Spinach Day, but everyone who chooses to celebrate the day by consuming some of this leafy green plant will get to join in the health benefits as well!

Packed with nutrients such as Iron, Vitamin A and Calcium, spinach is known for being a healthy part of a balanced diet  but do we eat enough of it? If not, why not try a new recipe on Spinach Day? Sauté it in olive oil and a little bit of garlic  or what about a baby spinach salad with mozzarella cheese, avocado slices and crispy bacon crumbled on top? Delicious!

You can purée spinach up and hide it in soups and pizza sauces for the finicky eaters in your life who might not eat it straight up. So, no excuses  get your leafy greens down you on Spinach Day!

Spinach and Bacon Pasta Toss

8 servings, 1-1/2 cups (375 mL) each

What you need

1 pkg. (375 g) wide egg noodles
1/2 cup Kraft Zesty Italian Dressing
1 lb. (450 g) boneless skinless chicken breasts, cut into bite-size pieces
2 cups cherry tomatoes, halved
4 cups lightly packed baby spinach leaves
1 cup Kraft Mozzarella Shredded Cheese, divided
8 slices bacon, cooked, crumbled*

Make It

1. Cook noodles as directed on package, omitting salt.

2. Meanwhile, heat dressing in large skillet on medium heat.

3. Add chicken; cook and stir 5 to 7 min. or until done.

4. Add tomatoes; cook 1 min., stirring occasionally.

5. Drain noodles, reserving 1/2 cup cooking water.

6. Add noodles and reserved cooking water to chicken mixture in skillet; stir.

7. Remove from heat.

8. Add spinach, 1/2 cup cheese and bacon; mix lightly. Sprinkle with remaining cheese.

How to Cook the Bacon in Microwave

1. Place bacon in single layer on paper towels on microwaveable plate; cover with additional paper towel. Microwave on HIGH 3-1/2 to 4 min. or until bacon is crisp.

http://www.kraftcanada.com/recipes/spinach-bacon-pasta-toss-91724

Spinach and Mushroom Tofu Quiche By VegBear

Servings 6 Units US

INGREDIENTS

1 unbaked 9-inch pie crust
1 lb spinach, chopped
1⁄2 lb mushroom, sliced
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 onion, finely chopped
4 garlic cloves, minced
1 lb firm tofu, drained
1⁄2 cup soymilk
1⁄4 teaspoon Dijon mustard
3⁄4 teaspoon salt
1⁄4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1⁄2 teaspoon ground red pepper
black pepper
1 tablespoon dried parsley

NOTE: there is to be broccoli in this recipe but no amount was given  so go with what looks right. It looked like they used tiny florets.

DIRECTIONS

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. Bake pie crust in preheated oven for 10 to 12 minutes.

2. Heat oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat. Saute spinach, onion, garlic, and mushrooms until golden.

3. In a blender combine tofu, soy milk, mustard, salt, nutmeg, ground red pepper, black pepper, and parsley; process until smooth. In a large bowl combine tofu mixture with broccoli. Pour into pie crust.

4. Bake in preheated oven for 35 to 40 minutes, or until quiche is set. Allow to stand for 5 minutes before cutting.

http://www.food.com/recipe/spinach-and-mushroom-tofu-quiche-152900

Spinach Artichoke Potato Skins

Serves 6-8 snack-size servings

INGREDIENTS

3 pounds Idaho potatoes 
1/4 cup white onion, small diced
2 cloves garlic, finely chopped
1 box frozen chopped spinach, defrosted and squeezed of excess water 
1 box frozen artichokes, defrosted, drained and finely chopped 
1 8-ounce block cream cheese, softened 
Zest of 1 lemon 
1/2 cup white cheddar, divided
1/2 cup grated Parmigiano-Reggiano, divided 
Salt and ground black pepper

PREPARATION

Preheat oven to 400ºF.

1. Place potatoes on a baking sheet and roast until tender, about 25-30 minutes.

2. Remove and set aside until cool enough to touch.

3. Cut each potato in half and scoop the insides out into a medium-size mixing bowl. Place the skins cut-side up back onto the baking sheet.

4. In a sauté pan, cook onions and garlic until translucent, about 5 minutes.

5. Add spinach and season with salt and pepper.

6. Place softened cream cheese into the mixing bowl with the potato flesh.

7. Add the spinach mixture, artichokes, lemon zest, 1/4 cup cheddar, 1/4 cup Parmigiano Reggiano, salt and ground black pepper to the mixing bowl and mix well.

8. With a small spoon, scoop the spinach-artichoke potatoes into the little potato skins.

9. Top with the remaining Parmigiano and cheddar, and place back in the oven until the cheese is lightly browned, about 10 minutes.

http://www.rachaelrayshow.com/recipe/17016_Spinach_Artichoke _Potato_Skins

Spinach Power Salad with Chicken and Farro

Lean chicken breasts and chewy farro give this spinach salad a major boost of protein to give you long lasting energy.

Ingredients

1 cup uncooked Bobs Red Mill farro
10 cups baby spinach (or any baby greens)
10 ounces thinly sliced leftover chicken breasts
2 cups shredded carrots
2 cups mushroom slices
2 cups red pepper slices

Balsamic Vinaigrette

6 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
3 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon dijon mustard
1 teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon pepper

Instructions

1. Prepare farro according to package instructions and set aside to cool.

2.Place spinach in a large bowl or 5 individual travel containers. Top with chicken slices, carrots, mushrooms, red pepper slices and cooled farro.

Balsamic Vinaigrette:

1. In a small bowl, whisk together balsamic vinaigrette. Drizzle over salad bowl if you plan to serve immediately. Otherwise, place in a travel container and dress individual salads as needed throughout the week.

Notes: Undressed salad can be stored in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 5 days. Feel free to mix and match toppings with whatever veggies or leftover meat you have on hand.

Serving size: 3 cups salad + 2 tablespoons vinaigrette - Calories 388 - Fat 11.8 g - Carbohydrates 50.8 g
Sugar 11.5 g - Sodium 841 mg - Fiber 14.3 g - Protein 25.5 g - Cholesterol 45 mg

http://thelemonbowl.com/2014/03/spinach-power-salad-with-chicken-and-farro.html

What is the only Disney animated feature film whose title character does not speak?

Tarzan
Dumbo
Winnie-the-Pooh
Bambi

A sneeze travels out of your mouth at over 100 miles an hour.

March 26
1948 - Steven Tyler
1944 - Diana Ross
(1931-2015) - Leonard Nimoy

March 26, 1979
The Camp David peace treaty was signed by Israeli Prime Minister Menachem Begin and Egyptian President Anwar Sadat at the White House.

Answer: Dumbo is an animated film produced by Walt Disney Productions and premiered on October 23, 1941. The main character is Jumbo Jr., an elephant who is cruelly nicknamed "Dumbo". He is ridiculed for his big ears, but in fact he is capable of flying by using his ears as wings. Dumbo didn't utter a single word during the 1941 movie, but by the 1980s the little elephant had grown up and found his voice. When the live-action show Dumbos Circus debuted on The Disney Channel more than 40 years after the original movie, Dumbo was suddenly very chatty. The movie is only 64 minutes long making it the shortest feature-length Disney movie.

Do you know where the Panama Canal is?

http://triviatoday.com/streettrivia/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

In a weird way his whining shows that he recognizes all you do though and appreciates it!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure it won't be as I would like it but it won't be a complete disaster, I have gone away before & he survived :lol: He just likes to whine :roll:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It seems to me that with the exception being any radicalized religion ALL religions are basically teaching the same things too with variations on who is a/the messiah and who are profits. IMHO. Not trying to get anything started here.


TNS said:


> I assume they think that the detained man is a radical who disapproves of any acknowledgement of other religions, and that this is the reason for whoever stabbed him to death.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm getting a sign for the kitchen which reads closed as my husband has an awful habit of waiting till I've cleaned all the kitchen and put everything away and then going in and making something to eat .


 :thumbup:  :thumbup: :thumbup:  I have a sign in my kitchen that says "This is a self cleaning kitchen...clean up after yourself."
Unfortunately I don't think anyone reads it! LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got to go start the chili and knit some, Didn't get up until late and have done nothing but play here. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure it won't be as I would like it but it won't be a complete disaster, I have gone away before & he survived :lol: He just likes to whine :roll:


 :thumbup: Glad to hear that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm knitting a top down cardigan with whales and waves on . Five rows done and I've just realised I've turned the graph and I didn't have to . Normally it's my own graph and I just turn it . This graph is with the pattern and already turned . It is an awkward pattern as well and now I have to frog it . I'm off to find a nice hot cuppa first


Oh dear! Hope you've enjoyed that cuppa. Is it a cold day?


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> Great idea, but will he read it?


Well, No, because signs do not apply to men. Obviously. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> It seems to me that with the exception being any radicalized religion ALL religions are basically teaching the same things too with variations on who is a/the messiah and who are profits. IMHO. Not trying to get anything started here.


To me, that just sounds like common sense, Gwen, as I am sure it would to 99% of people on the planet, and absolutely the opposite of someone 'trying to get anything started'. Sadly, the other 1% KNOW that their particular, narrow view of life is right. All the rest of us can do, is to try to reduce that tiny minority to an even smaller element in the world than it already is.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, No, because signs do not apply to men. Obviously. :XD: :XD:


That's true.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh dear! Hope you've enjoyed that cuppa. Is it a cold day?


Sonja is further north than me, so probably has slightly colder weather than here. It has been cold and windy here all day, in total contrast to the sunshine we enjoyed yesterday. For the last hour or so, we have had heavy, driving rain. Not pleasant at all. Earlier, we were watching the Snooker on TV, from Manchester. At one point, the commentary was almost overwhelmed by the noise of the rain falling on the roof of the venue. We really do not need more rain!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I have give up for a while as I have now had four times the fun on one line :-(


Ooh....  well, try eating Easter eggs instead?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sonja is further north than me, so probably has slightly colder weather than here. It has been cold and windy here all day, in total contrast to the sunshine we enjoyed yesterday. For the last hour or so, we have had heavy, driving rain. Not pleasant at all. Earlier, we were watching the Snooker on TV, from Manchester. At one point, the commentary was almost overwhelmed by the noise of the rain falling on the roof of the venue. We really do not need more rain!


March is a bit early for the weather to have settled! If it ever really settles in the UK!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Sam for another heap of delicious recipes. I think I will have to try the mushroom risotto. I love mushroom risotto but never make it at home as I can't be bothered with all the stirring, might try it if I can throw it in the oven. Thanks to the summary ladies once more, I couldn't keep up without you.
I'm having a very quiet Saturday night in, which is increasingly looking like a good idea. We have had drizzly rain on and off all day but now it is getting heavier and more persistent and the wind is getting stronger. I think this is storm Katie, typical Bank Holiday weather.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sonja is further north than me, so probably has slightly colder weather than here. It has been cold and windy here all day, in total contrast to the sunshine we enjoyed yesterday. For the last hour or so, we have had heavy, driving rain. Not pleasant at all. Earlier, we were watching the Snooker on TV, from Manchester. At one point, the commentary was almost overwhelmed by the noise of the rain falling on the roof of the venue. We really do not need more rain!


No rain as yet but been grey all day and the wind has got stronger as the day went on . The trees were dancing wildly as we came through and making a very loud clanking noise as the branches clashed together even Mishka picked up speed to get home .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Ooh....  well, try eating Easter eggs instead?


That made me laugh how did you guess .Ive been watching last episode of Grantchester and eating bunny rabbits :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that means you should make it. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam
> Still thinking of the coffee cake on a rainy day
> Karens


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

recived this today from our puplover dawn and thought i would share it with you. --- sam

THE HAIRCUT

Blessed are those that can give without remembering, and take without forgetting.

One day a florist went to a barber for a haircut. After the cut, he asked about his bill, and the barber replied, 'I cannot accept money from you, I'm doing community service this week.'

The florist was pleased and left the shop.

When the barber went to open his shop the next morning, there was a 'thank you' card and a dozen roses waiting for him at his door.

Later, a cop comes in for a haircut, and when he tries to pay his bill, the barber again replied, 'I cannot accept money from you, I'm doing community service this week.' The cop was happy and left the shop.

The next morning when the barber went to open up, there was a 'thank you' card and a dozen donuts waiting for him at his door.

Then a Congressman came in for a haircut, and when he went to pay his bill, the barber again replied, 'I can not accept money from you. I'm doing community service this week.' The Congressman was very happy and left the shop.

The next morning, when the barber went to open up, there
were a dozen Congressmen lined up waiting for a free haircut.

And that, my friends, illustrates the fundamental difference between the citizens of our country and the politicians who run it.

As Ronald Reagan said: BOTH POLITICIANS AND DIAPERS NEED TO BE CHANGED OFTEN AND FOR THE SAME REASON!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I am sitting here, unable to knit, because I have painted my nails in preparation for the birthday party tomorrow. I don't often wear nail polish, simply because the drying process gets in the way of other, much more interesting occupations. At least I can still read!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am sitting here, unable to knit, because I have painted my nails in preparation for the birthday party tomorrow. I don't often wear nail polish, simply because the drying process gets in the way of other, much more interesting occupations. At least I can still read!


Hopefully it will be dry enough to do something other than turn pages, soon!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. The day is breaking so it's time for some coffee. I'll be making some "mice" today. I'll make the yolk into deviled egg mixture and will have some left over to use as a pate'. I hope the little and big kids get a kick out of this appetizer.


So cute!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> What we need is more people like that poor shopkeeper, and fewer, far, far fewer, like his killer. I wanted to weep when I heard about this, but it does sum up some of the real problems being faced in the world today.
> 
> I hope this sad incident will bring people together, not drive them apart, as was clearly the intention of the deluded person who carried out this crime. I do believe that good will prevail, but sometimes, it is a struggle to see the way forward.


I totally agree with you Kathleendoris.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. The day is breaking so it's time for some coffee. I'll be making some "mice" today. I'll make the yolk into deviled egg mixture and will have some left over to use as a pate'. I hope the little and big kids get a kick out of this appetizer.


Rookie, your mice look amazing. You must have a very steady hand and lots of patience. I'm sure they'll be enjoyed by all the kids.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's just nuts! We are all just people, shouldn't matter what church you go to!
> Edit:
> I see later he was killed by another Muslim, I guess, that's a good thing or there might have been more trouble.
> I really don't care what religion people are as long as they don't try & tell me what I should believe but it sure seems like there are more & more fanatics in the world.


I agree Bonnie, I don't care what religion anyone is, but it's the fanatics in any religion that cause trouble for the rest who just want to get on with their lives in peace.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very cute mice - i am sure poledra will definitely be making this. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. The day is breaking so it's time for some coffee. I'll be making some "mice" today. I'll make the yolk into deviled egg mixture and will have some left over to use as a pate'. I hope the little and big kids get a kick out of this appetizer.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

he'll survive. need is the mother of invention. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm going to Toronto for meeting with the CanImpact people-a cancer research group - the conference is about delivery of treatments & I'm the Saskatchewan rural representative. The meetings are Wed. Evening, Thursday & Friday, then I'm going to spend a week with my relatives about an hour north.
> 
> DH keeps asking if I've hired a maid to cook & clean for him and the dog :shock: :roll: :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hadn't thought about that. lol --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I wonder what you will confront when you return!?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

alas - all us poor men - constantly made fun of. lol --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Well, No, because signs do not apply to men. Obviously. :XD: :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what do you mean by a 'bank holiday'? aren't all banks closed on all the holidays? they are here. --- sam



angelam said:


> Thanks Sam for another heap of delicious recipes. I think I will have to try the mushroom risotto. I love mushroom risotto but never make it at home as I can't be bothered with all the stirring, might try it if I can throw it in the oven. Thanks to the summary ladies once more, I couldn't keep up without you.
> I'm having a very quiet Saturday night in, which is increasingly looking like a good idea. We have had drizzly rain on and off all day but now it is getting heavier and more persistent and the wind is getting stronger. I think this is storm Katie, typical Bank Holiday weather.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and weight watcher friendly since an egg white is only one point. --- sam



angelam said:


> Rookie, your mice look amazing. You must have a very steady hand and lots of patience. I'm sure they'll be enjoyed by all the kids.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

off to fill easter eggs for tomorrow's egg hunt. --- sam maybe i will sneak in a little knitting.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> give us a critique afterwards. what keeps you busy on the other side of the pond? --- sam


I will be sure to. 👍👍 Back on this side until I get my fiancé visa, it is a hurry up and wait thing right now. It is also giving me time to finalize the sale of property and a few other things. I miss home a lot though.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> alas - all us poor men - constantly made fun of. lol --- sam


Oh, Sam, you know I was only joking!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> very cute mice - i am sure poledra will definitely be making this. --- sam


It's probably the only kind of mice she would ever consider for anything.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> what do you mean by a 'bank holiday'? aren't all banks closed on all the holidays? they are here. --- sam


Sam, the term Bank Holiday is used for some of our public holidays, I think Boxing Day (26th December), New Year's Day, Easter Monday, the Early Spring and Late Spring Holidays (at the beginning and end of May, usually) and the August Bank Holiday, which is at the end of August in England and Wales, but I think in early August in Scotland. Northern Ireland is also slightly different I think. The idea goes back to the 19th century, when few people had a right to any time off work, although I think Christmas Day and Good Friday were established holidays. The theory was, if banks were closed, other businesses would also have to stop trading for the day and workers would get some much needed recreation. Now, of course, we all have a right to a certain amount of time off, but we still cling to our Bank Holidays!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm knitting a top down cardigan with whales and waves on . Five rows done and I've just realised I've turned the graph and I didn't have to . Normally it's my own graph and I just turn it . This graph is with the pattern and already turned . It is an awkward pattern as well and now I have to frog it . I'm off to find a nice hot cuppa first


 :thumbdown: that's no fun.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm getting a sign for the kitchen which reads closed as my husband has an awful habit of waiting till I've cleaned all the kitchen and put everything away and then going in and making something to eat .


My boys used to be terrible for that but now since they have moved out its not so bad, DH just makes popcorn some nights


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Great idea, but will he read it?


Maybe if it's at nose level :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, No, because signs do not apply to men. Obviously. :XD: :XD:


Isn't that the truth :lol: I'm sure real men don't read them :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

That's great, too bad it's true!



thewren said:


> recived this today from our puplover dawn and thought i would share it with you. --- sam
> 
> THE HAIRCUT
> 
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Wishing everyone a Blessed Happy Easter. Don't know if I will make it back here tonight or tomorrow. Prayers for all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had never heard of adding chocolate to chili until the tea party. Seems very strange to me.


A South American introduced me to it a number of years ago now. Haven't done it very often but they do go well- does need to be dark though. 
But as someone else said chilli in chocolate does nothing for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> recived this today from our puplover dawn and thought i would share it with you. --- sam
> 
> THE HAIRCUT
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe if it's at nose level :lol:


Or on the fridge door


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> :thumbup:  :thumbup: :thumbup:  I have a sign in my kitchen that says "This is a self cleaning kitchen...clean up after yourself."
> Unfortunately I don't think anyone reads it! LOL


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, Sam, you know I was only joking!


notice i added the 'lol' kathleendoris - i knew you were just teasing. --- sam :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you are right. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> It's probably the only kind of mice she would ever consider for anything.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think we all 'cling' to our holidays - although when i was working there were those the worked 7/365 trying to get ahead. i decided i did not need to get ahead. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Sam, the term Bank Holiday is used for some of our public holidays, I think Boxing Day (26th December), New Year's Day, Easter Monday, the Early Spring and Late Spring Holidays (at the beginning and end of May, usually) and the August Bank Holiday, which is at the end of August in England and Wales, but I think in early August in Scotland. Northern Ireland is also slightly different I think. The idea goes back to the 19th century, when few people had a right to any time off work, although I think Christmas Day and Good Friday were established holidays. The theory was, if banks were closed, other businesses would also have to stop trading for the day and workers would get some much needed recreation. Now, of course, we all have a right to a certain amount of time off, but we still cling to our Bank Holidays!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

don't count on it. lolololol --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Maybe if it's at nose level :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now i do need to get those eggs filled. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had never heard of adding chocolate to chili until the tea party. Seems very strange to me.


First I heard of it was Mexican dishes. Believe if they have mole in the title it has chocolate in the sauce, but not chocolate like we are used to:
Mole sauce...traditional and I have not made this. An internet find. Lard is certainly not on my menu list but use whatever oil you like.

INGREDIENTS
12 guajillo chiles, roasted, skinned, stemmed and seeded
3 tomatoes, roasted and peeled
1/4 cup lard
1 onion, peeled and sliced
8 garlic cloves
1 stick of cinnamon torn into small pieces
1 tablespoon Mexican oregano
1/4 cup unsalted peanuts or unsweetened peanut butter
1 clove
1/4 cup masa
1 teaspoon cocoa powder
1/4 teaspoon thyme
1/4 teaspoon anise seeds
1/4 cup raisins, soaked in water to soften (optional)
3 peppercorns
4 cups chicken broth
(masa is corn flour)

Oh dear....I don't need to be looking up ingredients or recipes while eating so little. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> I assume they think that the detained man is a radical who disapproves of any acknowledgement of other religions, and that this is the reason for whoever stabbed him to death.


So sad. Life is so short and we have to find ways of hating and cutting it shorter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. The day is breaking so it's time for some coffee. I'll be making some "mice" today. I'll make the yolk into deviled egg mixture and will have some left over to use as a pate'. I hope the little and big kids get a kick out of this appetizer.


How creative and adorable.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm going to Toronto for meeting with the CanImpact people-a cancer research group - the conference is about delivery of treatments & I'm the Saskatchewan rural representative. The meetings are Wed. Evening, Thursday & Friday, then I'm going to spend a week with my relatives about an hour north.
> 
> DH keeps asking if I've hired a maid to cook & clean for him and the dog :shock: :roll: :lol:


Have a great trip and hope you get positive results with the meetings and special time with your relative that just lost her daughter.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Finally got here onto the new week's party. Thanks for all the info. Sam.
> The summaries are so useful - many thanks, ladies. Need to do grocery shopping then get going on my housework before tomorrow. I'm now rather reticent about giving an Easter gift to our Muslim friends as a Muslim shopkeeper in Glasgow was killed after he wished all his Christian customers a happy Easter. Police have another Muslim man in custody. I can't understand why you are not now 'allowed' to recognise the special days of another faith; it isn't as though you are converting to that belief! I wish my Muslim friends a happy Eid without subscribing to their faith, and they send me Christmas greetings.


Maybe it is better as just "a gift" and not an Easter gift and best given when nobody else is present.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Busy day today- about to go to try and rest again- but it is really sticky, and nearly ten p.m., we have only one more week on Summer time- the morning we change we have to be ready for Church at 8 a.m., instead of 12 -30 p.m., it is going to be a bit of a shock to the system!


Oh my, that is early, considering the time you have to get up and prepare and the time getting there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, I love the trivia posts, learn something new everyday.
I saw a skittles commercial the other night with Steven Tyler in it, was wondering how old he was because he's sure starting to look rough.

Caren, hope you don't have to wait too long for the visa.

DS & family coming for supper. I have chicken roasting, potatoes & carrots peeled, honeyed beets defrosting & apple pie ready. That should fill them up.

It's beautiful & sunny here today, the snow has sunk down, feels so warm, 2C/35f. The sun is coming in the living room, had to kick the furnace fan in to circulate the heat as it got so hot.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I am going to try that. I hope I can find chocolate without milk in it. Of late (in the past 2 years or so) I have been unable to find chocolate that does not have a connection with milk. Some warnings on packages are generic for several products...."may be produced on machines that have processed milk, nuts, etc...." Annoying. This really eliminates all chocolate for DS. He can have dark chocolate, but he can't risk it if the chocolate may have been made on milk-contaminated machines. We used to get "After Eights"....but can't even find that any more. Life could be worse.
> 
> I finally "caught up"....I did a lot of skimming. Prayers abound for everyone.....and delights for all in celebration.
> 
> ...


For After Eights:
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=after+eights&tag=mh0b-20&index=aps&hvadid=3527182606&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_6bfgcqhczr_e


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Saturday 26 March ''16
> 
> Today is Nougat Day. Satisfy the sweet tooth on Nougat Day and declare it a day for not counting calories! Heck, satisfy a whole mouth of sweet teeth and smile all the way through bites of the delicious mixture.
> 
> ...


Purple is also the colour for Autism- at lest over here. So very apt that Maryanne loves purple!
You may remember that the theme of my club yarn this year is purples- so as well as my regular one I have a second for Maryanne. Her item is knitted as per the sent pattern. I am working on mine and may well get it fisnihed in the 2 months as well. Not the pattern for this one. Hopefully it will work. Once I take photos for Ravelry I will post them here as well.

Was going to the cricket again with Maryanne but she has decided not to go- maybe tomorrow. As I didn't mind whether I went today or tomorrow I will change my plans as well. Maybe make good progress on a cabled blanket for Elizabeth.

Happy Easter to everyone- it is Easter Sunday here. Christ is Risen! 3rd day of a 4 day weekend. Never have worked out why Easter Monday is a Public Holiday. No significance at all for the original reason for Easter.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure it won't be as I would like it but it won't be a complete disaster, I have gone away before & he survived :lol: He just likes to whine :roll:


Don't they all! :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Well, No, because signs do not apply to men. Obviously. :XD: :XD:


Or lists. The girls from around 8 knew to add things to the shopping list when they were getting low- their father on the other hand still struggles with it. At he doesn't then get annoyed when something He would normally want isn't there.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> what do you mean by a 'bank holiday'? aren't all banks closed on all the holidays? they are here. --- sam


Same here Sam. Why they are specifically referred to as Bank holidays I don't know. Another quirk of the English language I suspect.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sam, the term Bank Holiday is used for some of our public holidays, I think Boxing Day (26th December), New Year's Day, Easter Monday, the Early Spring and Late Spring Holidays (at the beginning and end of May, usually) and the August Bank Holiday, which is at the end of August in England and Wales, but I think in early August in Scotland. Northern Ireland is also slightly different I think. The idea goes back to the 19th century, when few people had a right to any time off work, although I think Christmas Day and Good Friday were established holidays. The theory was, if banks were closed, other businesses would also have to stop trading for the day and workers would get some much needed recreation. Now, of course, we all have a right to a certain amount of time off, but we still cling to our Bank Holidays!


I wondered where the term came from- and it also explains why you have some that have no real purpose now but once were important for workers with no other time off.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I love the trivia posts, learn something new everyday.
> I saw a skittles commercial the other night with Steven Tyler in it, was wondering how old he was because he's sure starting to look rough.
> 
> Caren, hope you don't have to wait too long for the visa.
> ...


And for us 2C would be an extremely cold night in the middle of winter! Not a warm day in spring


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Well explained by Kathleendoris. 
I'm off to bed now to get as much sleep as I can. Our clocks go forward one hour tonight. Night all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I made the chili and put in the cocoa. Best chili I've ever made IMHO. DH really commented on how good it was/is. Can't wait for DD to try it when she gets home tonight from work. Also will be good to see how it tastes as leftovers. (I cant make a small quantity of chili...LOL)



darowil said:


> A South American introduced me to it a number of years ago now. Haven't done it very often but they do go well- does need to be dark though.
> But as someone else said chilli in chocolate does nothing for me.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I made the chili and put in the cocoa. Best chili I've ever made IMHO. DH really commented on how good it was/is. Can't wait for DD to try it when she gets home tonight from work. Also will be good to see how it tastes as leftovers. (I cant make a small quantity of chili...LOL)


It a great combination isn't it? They fit together in a way you would not expect. Must do it again sometime soon.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The dark chocolate is what makes the difference. It is used in Mexican cooking and African cooking and possibly other cultures I don't know about. It is not sweet. Not sure about the chips, but I know the chocolate used in those countries is totally different from our sweet candy chocolate. I'm assuming the dark chocolate is similar.


I use cocoa powder and cinnamon in my homemade chili. All here like it that way--but then, my guys will usually eat anything that sits still on the plate.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello everyone, We are back from our travels and have an update on situation with Lilian. OMG I could write a book it's a real drama going on.
Will keep it short so here goes.
She didn't break her hip, the pain was from her leg due to poor circulation, but she has had a serious heart attack, has kidney failure, emphysema and infection in leg to name main problems. She's been extremely abusive and vicious to nursing staff and they won't operate due to poor breathing, so it's pretty much morphine, and let nature take its course as she refuses all treatment, and keeps ripping out oxygen leads. A terribly sad end to her life. She won't let anyone visit, has told staff not to admit us, so it's a pretty distressing time for us all. 
I just wish it was over, and her suffering ended, it's terribly hard all round.
So that's where things lie at present. I wish with all heart it wasn't so, but life sure throws us some challenges does t it? Thanks for reading cheers Fan


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, We are back from our travels and have an update on situation with Lilian. OMG I could write a book it's a real drama going on.
> Will keep it short so here goes.
> She didn't break her hip, the pain was from her leg due to poor circulation, but she has had a serious heart attack, has kidney failure, emphysema and infection in leg to name main problems. She's been extremely abusive and vicious to nursing staff and they won't operate due to poor breathing, so it's pretty much morphine, and let nature take its course as she refuses all treatment, and keeps ripping out oxygen leads. A terribly sad end to her life. She won't let anyone visit, has told staff not to admit us, so it's a pretty distressing time for us all.
> I just wish it was over, and her suffering ended, it's terribly hard all round.
> So that's where things lie at present. I wish with all heart it wasn't so, but life sure throws us some challenges does t it? Thanks for reading cheers Fan


Praying that she finds the peace she wants.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Praying that she finds the peace she wants.


Thank you, She just wants out of this world and be with her deceased Hubby Don.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, We are back from our travels and have an update on situation with Lilian. OMG I could write a book it's a real drama going on.
> Will keep it short so here goes.
> She didn't break her hip, the pain was from her leg due to poor circulation, but she has had a serious heart attack, has kidney failure, emphysema and infection in leg to name main problems. She's been extremely abusive and vicious to nursing staff and they won't operate due to poor breathing, so it's pretty much morphine, and let nature take its course as she refuses all treatment, and keeps ripping out oxygen leads. A terribly sad end to her life. She won't let anyone visit, has told staff not to admit us, so it's a pretty distressing time for us all.
> I just wish it was over, and her suffering ended, it's terribly hard all round.
> So that's where things lie at present. I wish with all heart it wasn't so, but life sure throws us some challenges does t it? Thanks for reading cheers Fan


Fan, I am so sorry. Our hearts go out to you and the family.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do houses ever reach perfection? The dust always gathers, and there's more dishes to wash. You've just done and it is time to start over.
> I am glad you are getting a good break.
> Matthew is amazing the subjects he takes on. I do hope he has time to complete this one before the competition.


Matthew is on target for getting this drawing done. He knows the timeline he has to fit it into. I believe he will work on it quite a bit tomorrow as we will be at church for about 6 hours and Matthew will draw a good part of that time. DS#1 has to play trumpet at both services and DH will only do one service this year as his stomach area still has pain from his last surgery. Next surgery is in 2 weeks and then he will feel even worse than he does now. Usually DH and DS#1 play for both services on Easter. DH plays flute, trumpet, trombone, and keyboard as well as being a vocalist for worship services. Usually he takes the flute and trumpet and plays keyboard occasionally. Trombone is brought out for special services.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Thank you, She just wants out of this world and be with her deceased Hubby Don.


It is a sad situation and I think she might not want visitors so that you can't convince her to pull herself together. It is awful that she is being abusive to her caregivers though.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I use cocoa powder and cinnamon in my homemade chili. All here like it that way--but then, my guys will usually eat anything that sits still on the plate.
> 
> Ohio Joy


OK, you guys have me convinced, I'll have to try it next time I make chili.
How much do I add when I use a pound of burger?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> i think we all 'cling' to our holidays - although when i was working there were those the worked 7/365 trying to get ahead. i decided i did not need to get ahead. --- sam


You might be happy to know that I am enjoying a 3 day weekend this weekend. Of course it is filled with house chores that need to get done. I need to do so many more chores around here, but time is limited and I do what I can. I did spend time with Matthew at church as well as stop by to see Bella's siblings and her grand parents. I found a great deal on restaurant sized containers of peanut butter and jellies so I bought a case of each and gifted it to the family. The children will be heading to Mayo clinic to see their parents and Bella so they will take some of the peanut butter and jellies with them for everyone to use while they are there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm sorry things are going so bad for your SIL,I hope they can keep her comfortable & she doesn't linger in misery.



Fan said:


> Hello everyone, We are back from our travels and have an update on situation with Lilian. OMG I could write a book it's a real drama going on.
> Will keep it short so here goes.
> She didn't break her hip, the pain was from her leg due to poor circulation, but she has had a serious heart attack, has kidney failure, emphysema and infection in leg to name main problems. She's been extremely abusive and vicious to nursing staff and they won't operate due to poor breathing, so it's pretty much morphine, and let nature take its course as she refuses all treatment, and keeps ripping out oxygen leads. A terribly sad end to her life. She won't let anyone visit, has told staff not to admit us, so it's a pretty distressing time for us all.
> I just wish it was over, and her suffering ended, it's terribly hard all round.
> So that's where things lie at present. I wish with all heart it wasn't so, but life sure throws us some challenges does t it? Thanks for reading cheers Fan


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Fan, I am so sorry. Our hearts go out to you and the family.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Definitely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> You might be happy to know that I am enjoying a 3 day weekend this weekend. Of course it is filled with house chores that need to get done. I need to do so many more chores around here, but time is limited and I do what I can. I did spend time with Matthew at church as well as stop by to see Bella's siblings and her grand parents. I found a great deal on restaurant sized containers of peanut butter and jellies so I bought a case of each and gifted it to the family. The children will be heading to Mayo clinic to see their parents and Bella so they will take some of the peanut butter and jellies with them for everyone to use while they are there.


I hope you manage to find a little " me" time over the weekend to rest but I know it's hard to keep up with all the household chores when you work so many hours.

I hope things are going well for poor little Bella these days.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I gt everyone fed & watered tonight but t was a bit of a disaster, I'm glad only DS & family were here.

I went to set the honeyed beets on the table & hit the edge of the table, they few feet in every direction, the table, floor, cupboards, chairs & me, what a terrible mess. I still have to pull down the dining room curtains as they got splattered too- I guess anything worth doing is worth doing well, good grief!

Then after I took one bite of my supper I got an esphageal spasm, I don't get this often but it's not fun. This time was worse than ever before & the family had a fit thinking I was choking. It finally subsided after about 1/2 hr & I'm fine now but have promised to tell the doctor. It's happened twice in the last month, before that only a few times a year.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you manage to find a little " me" time over the weekend to rest but I know it's hard to keep up with all the household chores when you work so many hours.
> 
> I hope things are going well for poor little Bella these days.


Bella is now at the Ronald McDonald house which will save the family considerable amounts of money. She has complete week one of tests and doctors appointments. The family have a two day weekend and then more appointments. Surgery is scheduled for Wednesday so many prayers will be asked for at that time and in the following days. Bella got to do an Easter egg hunt at the Ronald McDonald house and has been enjoying the therapy dogs at the house. The parents are overwhelmed and feeling a lot of grief right now. The doctors have confirmed the mitochondrial disease diagnosis which is not a good thing at all. They are discussing ways to minimize her crisis that she endures and trying to give her quality life. I believe that her name is being put on the Make A Wish list as well. Mitochondrial disease claims more children's lives than all of the children's cancers each year. Unfortunately there is little research on this disease and no cures. The family face so many challenging decisions and are trying to gain understanding of what is to come.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

They are adorable, Rookie!


RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. The day is breaking so it's time for some coffee. I'll be making some "mice" today. I'll make the yolk into deviled egg mixture and will have some left over to use as a pate'. I hope the little and big kids get a kick out of this appetizer.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for Bella and family as always.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Mexican mole sauce uses cocoa powder, also. It just gives another layer of flavor (as Bobby Flay says). You will like it and no one but you will know!.


Gweniepooh said:


> I am so glad you posted this as I was wondering if I could just add the cocoa powder! Thanks.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OK, you guys have me convinced, I'll have to try it next time I make chili.
> How much do I add when I use a pound of burger?


Bonnie, when your chili is at the point of adding seasonings, season as you usually do. Then add a teaspoon of cocoa and perhaps 1/8 of a tsp of cinnamon. Stir them in and give it a few minutes to meld these additions. Taste again. If needed, add another tsp of cocoa and perhaps a 1/4 tsp of cinnamon (stirring in well) or as much as you think will be tasty. If you like it then, feel free to leave it at that. If you can't quite taste either of them, add a little more. If there is any to reheat and serve another time, then reheat and taste to see how you like it. If it tastes fine then you've got the proportions you like; if it's too much of either, then adjust the next time you make chili.

Can't you tell how precisely I cook? lolol

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, that is early, considering the time you have to get up and prepare and the time getting there.


I guess we will get used to it!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Joy.



jheiens said:


> Bonnie, when your chili is at the point of adding seasonings, season as you usually do. Then add a teaspoon of cocoa and perhaps 1/8 of a tsp of cinnamon. Stir them in and give it a few minutes to meld these additions. Taste again. If needed, add another tsp of cocoa and perhaps a 1/4 tsp of cinnamon (stirring in well) or as much as you think will be tasty. If you like it then, feel free to leave it at that. If you can't quite taste either of them, add a little more. If there is any to reheat and serve another time, then reheat and taste to see how you like it. If it tastes fine then you've got the proportions you like; if it's too much of either, then adjust the next time you make chili.
> 
> Can't you tell how precisely I cook? lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

In case the Easter goodies haven't gotten you fat enough, I've run across this. Think I'll try it with Saskatoons next tine I have company

http://www.loveandoliveoil.com/2015/08/blueberry-creme-fraiche-cheesecake.html


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Cmaliza, use a tsp or so of cocoa powder in chili and it steps up the flavor. Then you don't have to worry about milk.


~~~Thank you! I will try that. My chili is a favorite of my DS's....it would be nice to "up" the recipe a bit. :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. The day is breaking so it's time for some coffee. I'll be making some "mice" today. I'll make the yolk into deviled egg mixture and will have some left over to use as a pate'. I hope the little and big kids get a kick out of this appetizer.


~~~SOOOO adorable! Are the egg halves filled with anything? What did you use for eyes? I want to make these!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Oh yummy things you folks have been making. I'm itching terribly due to, far too many hot cross buns and no chocolate. Looks like the sugar is a big no no for me. Sitting here with cold ice packs to chill out the itching, could be stress not helping either. Will have an early night tonight and see what joys and sorrows tomorrow brings us.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I had never heard of adding chocolate to chili until the tea party. Seems very strange to me.


~~~Chili pepper & chocolate is a great combo....have you ever tried a chocolate bar with chili? mmmmmm..yummy! I hadn't heard of this with the chili, but it makes sense....and I am anxious to try it!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm getting a sign for the kitchen which reads closed as my husband has an awful habit of waiting till I've cleaned all the kitchen and put everything away and then going in and making something to eat .


~~~Better yet...a sign that reads...."You mess it - you clean it!" Or - as my mother taught..."leave it cleaner than you found it!"


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so sad about the shopkeeper. I pray for his family and friends. I agree with your sentiments about acknowledging other's beieves. Such a sad, sad world it has become for many.


I agree. Why can't we just play nice with others? The world would be so boring if we were all identical.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is so sad about the shopkeeper. I pray for his family and friends. I agree with your sentiments about acknowledging other's beieves. Such a sad, sad world it has become for many.


~~~Ditto, Gwen. The sadness is so overwhelming to me....I just can't understand it. As it continues and continues and continues...to what point? I just don't understand living a life consumed by hatred and nothing else. That is certainly not in my sphere. I do remember what Presidential Candidate Ross Perot (1996) - Reform Party said, "We need to get along...no one is going anywhere!" (not an exact quote...but that was the idea).


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :thumbup:  :thumbup: :thumbup:  I have a sign in my kitchen that says "This is a self cleaning kitchen...clean up after yourself."
> Unfortunately I don't think anyone reads it! LOL


~~~Time to move the sign? Make it bigger? Spot lights?


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> For After Eights:
> http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&keywords=after+eights&tag=mh0b-20&index=aps&hvadid=3527182606&hvqmt=e&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&ref=pd_sl_6bfgcqhczr_e


~~~Thank you Daralene.....I hope they do not have milk. So many times I have found that recipes have been changed and now contain milk in some form. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I made the chili and put in the cocoa. Best chili I've ever made IMHO. DH really commented on how good it was/is. Can't wait for DD to try it when she gets home tonight from work. Also will be good to see how it tastes as leftovers. (I cant make a small quantity of chili...LOL)


~~~I am excited to try this!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Carol, good one, "spotlights".
Pacer, prayers for Bella's whole family.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, We are back from our travels and have an update on situation with Lilian. OMG I could write a book it's a real drama going on.
> Will keep it short so here goes.
> She didn't break her hip, the pain was from her leg due to poor circulation, but she has had a serious heart attack, has kidney failure, emphysema and infection in leg to name main problems. She's been extremely abusive and vicious to nursing staff and they won't operate due to poor breathing, so it's pretty much morphine, and let nature take its course as she refuses all treatment, and keeps ripping out oxygen leads. A terribly sad end to her life. She won't let anyone visit, has told staff not to admit us, so it's a pretty distressing time for us all.
> I just wish it was over, and her suffering ended, it's terribly hard all round.
> So that's where things lie at present. I wish with all heart it wasn't so, but life sure throws us some challenges does t it? Thanks for reading cheers Fan


~~~Oh Fan, so so many wraps of hugs and shoulders to lean on! It is hard when you are held helpless. Eventually, she will know how you cared and tried. Wishing all an easing of the pain and suffering.
{{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew is on target for getting this drawing done. He knows the timeline he has to fit it into. I believe he will work on it quite a bit tomorrow as we will be at church for about 6 hours and Matthew will draw a good part of that time. DS#1 has to play trumpet at both services and DH will only do one service this year as his stomach area still has pain from his last surgery. Next surgery is in 2 weeks and then he will feel even worse than he does now. Usually DH and DS#1 play for both services on Easter. DH plays flute, trumpet, trombone, and keyboard as well as being a vocalist for worship services. Usually he takes the flute and trumpet and plays keyboard occasionally. Trombone is brought out for special services.


~~~WOW....I LOVE the trumpet...so rich and glorious! Wishing DH an easy performance....and an even easier 2nd surgery. Trumpets full of good wishes for him! Happy Easter to all!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> OK, you guys have me convinced, I'll have to try it next time I make chili.
> How much do I add when I use a pound of burger?


~~~I would say a tablespoon or two. (myself...I'd go with two) :lol:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh Fan, so so many wraps of hugs and shoulders to lean on! It is hard when you are held helpless. Eventually, she will know how you cared and tried. Wishing all an easing of the pain and suffering.
> {{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}


Thank you very much, it's so good to have support at times such as these.
We met up with Jan her daughter and little ones on our way home and got upto date as they were allowed to see her yesterday, as they found her in Thursday. The kids are adorable and telling us the Easter bunny bought them some yummy goodies. Lilian told doctors that Jans her stepdaughter which is incorrect, she's a close friend. As someone said she doesn't want her real family as we might jeopodise her wishes to die. We have given her our support and love all these years so this is kind of hurtful, but we understand she's out of her mind so we just have to wait it out.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I gt everyone fed & watered tonight but t was a bit of a disaster, I'm glad only DS & family were here.
> 
> I went to set the honeyed beets on the table & hit the edge of the table, they few feet in every direction, the table, floor, cupboards, chairs & me, what a terrible mess. I still have to pull down the dining room curtains as they got splattered too- I guess anything worth doing is worth doing well, good grief!
> 
> Then after I took one bite of my supper I got an esphageal spasm, I don't get this often but it's not fun. This time was worse than ever before & the family had a fit thinking I was choking. It finally subsided after about 1/2 hr & I'm fine now but have promised to tell the doctor. It's happened twice in the last month, before that only a few times a year.


~~~So sorry a quiet family dinner was disrupted. Loads of comforting energies coming to you!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

martina said:


> Prayers for Bella and family as always.


~~~Absolutely...a zillion times over!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Can't you tell how precisely I cook? lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


~~~You'd not make a good chemist! But that's okay...we like you as you are! :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i am so sorry about this fan - so difficult for those waiting for the end. know that you did all you could so you have no need for guild in that area - you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink. sending you and your tons of healing energy to help you through this hard time. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hello everyone, We are back from our travels and have an update on situation with Lilian. OMG I could write a book it's a real drama going on.
> Will keep it short so here goes.
> She didn't break her hip, the pain was from her leg due to poor circulation, but she has had a serious heart attack, has kidney failure, emphysema and infection in leg to name main problems. She's been extremely abusive and vicious to nursing staff and they won't operate due to poor breathing, so it's pretty much morphine, and let nature take its course as she refuses all treatment, and keeps ripping out oxygen leads. A terribly sad end to her life. She won't let anyone visit, has told staff not to admit us, so it's a pretty distressing time for us all.
> I just wish it was over, and her suffering ended, it's terribly hard all round.
> So that's where things lie at present. I wish with all heart it wasn't so, but life sure throws us some challenges does t it? Thanks for reading cheers Fan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would just throw in a chocolate bar. but - let's ask gwen how much cocoa she used. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> OK, you guys have me convinced, I'll have to try it next time I make chili.
> How much do I add when I use a pound of burger?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh yummy things you folks have been making. I'm itching terribly due to, far too many hot cross buns and no chocolate. Looks like the sugar is a big no no for me. Sitting here with cold ice packs to chill out the itching, could be stress not helping either. Will have an early night tonight and see what joys and sorrows tomorrow brings us.


It is tricky working out what time you wrote the above, Fan, hope you are getting some rest from the itches. I guess Lilian's woes may not be helping.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan, sorry you're having such a distressing time with SIL Lillian. So difficult when you want to help but are shut out and can't even let her know that she is OK to pass on as she obviously wishes. Our prayers are with you and her.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I am so sorry, Fan. Prayers for peace of mind and heart for Lillian and for you and your family. Hugs.


Fan said:


> Hello everyone, We are back from our travels and have an update on situation with Lilian. OMG I could write a book it's a real drama going on.
> Will keep it short so here goes.
> She didn't break her hip, the pain was from her leg due to poor circulation, but she has had a serious heart attack, has kidney failure, emphysema and infection in leg to name main problems. She's been extremely abusive and vicious to nursing staff and they won't operate due to poor breathing, so it's pretty much morphine, and let nature take its course as she refuses all treatment, and keeps ripping out oxygen leads. A terribly sad end to her life. She won't let anyone visit, has told staff not to admit us, so it's a pretty distressing time for us all.
> I just wish it was over, and her suffering ended, it's terribly hard all round.
> So that's where things lie at present. I wish with all heart it wasn't so, but life sure throws us some challenges does t it? Thanks for reading cheers Fan


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

What a talented family!


pacer said:


> Matthew is on target for getting this drawing done. He knows the timeline he has to fit it into. I believe he will work on it quite a bit tomorrow as we will be at church for about 6 hours and Matthew will draw a good part of that time. DS#1 has to play trumpet at both services and DH will only do one service this year as his stomach area still has pain from his last surgery. Next surgery is in 2 weeks and then he will feel even worse than he does now. Usually DH and DS#1 play for both services on Easter. DH plays flute, trumpet, trombone, and keyboard as well as being a vocalist for worship services. Usually he takes the flute and trumpet and plays keyboard occasionally. Trombone is brought out for special services.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I use about a tsp of cocoa and 1/2 tsp cinnamon. And anything with tomato I add a tsp of sugar.


Bonnie7591 said:


> OK, you guys have me convinced, I'll have to try it next time I make chili.
> How much do I add when I use a pound of burger?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Absolutely.


martina said:


> Prayers for Bella and family as always.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Prayers for Bella and family as always.


Prayers for Bella from me too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Better yet...a sign that reads...."You mess it - you clean it!" Or - as my mother taught..."leave it cleaner than you found it!"


That's a good one definitely need a sign like that


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE 

Got a surprise here when I woke up this morning . Was expecting rain at the least but it's a beautiful blue sky morning with not a cloud in sight or a breeze to be felt . Think we have been lucky so far weather wise . Good Friday was beautiful , windy and grey yesterday but none of the miserable rain that other parts of the country had . Just hope it stays like this for the rest of the day and tomorrow


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, We are back from our travels and have an update on situation with Lilian. OMG I could write a book it's a real drama going on.
> Will keep it short so here goes.
> She didn't break her hip, the pain was from her leg due to poor circulation, but she has had a serious heart attack, has kidney failure, emphysema and infection in leg to name main problems. She's been extremely abusive and vicious to nursing staff and they won't operate due to poor breathing, so it's pretty much morphine, and let nature take its course as she refuses all treatment, and keeps ripping out oxygen leads. A terribly sad end to her life. She won't let anyone visit, has told staff not to admit us, so it's a pretty distressing time for us all.
> I just wish it was over, and her suffering ended, it's terribly hard all round.
> So that's where things lie at present. I wish with all heart it wasn't so, but life sure throws us some challenges does t it? Thanks for reading cheers Fan


I'm so sorry to hear all this Fan, it must be so distressing for all the family. I think all you can do is wait and pray for a peaceful end for her. Sending lots of hugs for you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Bella is now at the Ronald McDonald house which will save the family considerable amounts of money. She has complete week one of tests and doctors appointments. The family have a two day weekend and then more appointments. Surgery is scheduled for Wednesday so many prayers will be asked for at that time and in the following days. Bella got to do an Easter egg hunt at the Ronald McDonald house and has been enjoying the therapy dogs at the house. The parents are overwhelmed and feeling a lot of grief right now. The doctors have confirmed the mitochondrial disease diagnosis which is not a good thing at all. They are discussing ways to minimize her crisis that she endures and trying to give her quality life. I believe that her name is being put on the Make A Wish list as well. Mitochondrial disease claims more children's lives than all of the children's cancers each year. Unfortunately there is little research on this disease and no cures. The family face so many challenging decisions and are trying to gain understanding of what is to come.


Thank you for that update Mary. My heart goes out to Bella and her family, it's not a situation any family would want to find themselves in. Will definitely be keeping her in my thoughts on Wednesday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure it won't be as I would like it but it won't be a complete disaster, I have gone away before & he survived :lol: He just likes to whine :roll:


 :thumbup: Have a lovely time away.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, We are back from our travels and have an update on situation with Lilian. OMG I could write a book it's a real drama going on.
> Will keep it short so here goes.
> She didn't break her hip, the pain was from her leg due to poor circulation, but she has had a serious heart attack, has kidney failure, emphysema and infection in leg to name main problems. She's been extremely abusive and vicious to nursing staff and they won't operate due to poor breathing, so it's pretty much morphine, and let nature take its course as she refuses all treatment, and keeps ripping out oxygen leads. A terribly sad end to her life. She won't let anyone visit, has told staff not to admit us, so it's a pretty distressing time for us all.
> I just wish it was over, and her suffering ended, it's terribly hard all round.
> So that's where things lie at present. I wish with all heart it wasn't so, but life sure throws us some challenges does t it? Thanks for reading cheers Fan


How terrible- sounds like prayers for a quick release might be needed here. ANd then peace for your all asyou deal with the aftermath. Grief will be mixed with relief.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I gt everyone fed & watered tonight but t was a bit of a disaster, I'm glad only DS & family were here.
> 
> I went to set the honeyed beets on the table & hit the edge of the table, they few feet in every direction, the table, floor, cupboards, chairs & me, what a terrible mess. I still have to pull down the dining room curtains as they got splattered too- I guess anything worth doing is worth doing well, good grief!
> 
> Then after I took one bite of my supper I got an esphageal spasm, I don't get this often but it's not fun. This time was worse than ever before & the family had a fit thinking I was choking. It finally subsided after about 1/2 hr & I'm fine now but have promised to tell the doctor. It's happened twice in the last month, before that only a few times a year.


What a meal-of all the things to throw everywhere it would be beets wouldn't it?
Doessound you need to get the oespagus checked- could well be nothing but not worth the risk of not checking ifit is.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella is now at the Ronald McDonald house which will save the family considerable amounts of money. She has complete week one of tests and doctors appointments. The family have a two day weekend and then more appointments. Surgery is scheduled for Wednesday so many prayers will be asked for at that time and in the following days. Bella got to do an Easter egg hunt at the Ronald McDonald house and has been enjoying the therapy dogs at the house. The parents are overwhelmed and feeling a lot of grief right now. The doctors have confirmed the mitochondrial disease diagnosis which is not a good thing at all. They are discussing ways to minimize her crisis that she endures and trying to give her quality life. I believe that her name is being put on the Make A Wish list as well. Mitochondrial disease claims more children's lives than all of the children's cancers each year. Unfortunately there is little research on this disease and no cures. The family face so many challenging decisions and are trying to gain understanding of what is to come.


How horridly tough on the parents-and with so many other children some with their own major issues complicates things even more for them. Praying that they will feel Gods support during this time- and on going. And that Bella will keep remebering Jesus's promise to look after her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, I love the trivia posts, learn something new everyday.
> I saw a skittles commercial the other night with Steven Tyler in it, was wondering how old he was because he's sure starting to look rough.
> 
> Caren, hope you don't have to wait too long for the visa.
> ...


I love how you say feels so warm at 2c ! :shock: LOL. I just cant imagine it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE
> 
> Got a surprise here when I woke up this morning . Was expecting rain at the least but it's a beautiful blue sky morning with not a cloud in sight or a breeze to be felt . Think we have been lucky so far weather wise . Good Friday was beautiful , windy and grey yesterday but none of the miserable rain that other parts of the country had . Just hope it stays like this for the rest of the day and tomorrow


10 minutes ago I was thinking the same thing, then it went very black and now it's pouring!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Fan, I am so sorry. Our hearts go out to you and the family.
> 
> Ohio Joy


From me too..... I hope they can keep her calm and comfortable. Very sad situation.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I gt everyone fed & watered tonight but t was a bit of a disaster, I'm glad only DS & family were here.
> 
> I went to set the honeyed beets on the table & hit the edge of the table, they few feet in every direction, the table, floor, cupboards, chairs & me, what a terrible mess. I still have to pull down the dining room curtains as they got splattered too- I guess anything worth doing is worth doing well, good grief!
> 
> Then after I took one bite of my supper I got an esphageal spasm, I don't get this often but it's not fun. This time was worse than ever before & the family had a fit thinking I was choking. It finally subsided after about 1/2 hr & I'm fine now but have promised to tell the doctor. It's happened twice in the last month, before that only a few times a year.


 :shock: Oh I can just imagine the mess. And I am glad you are going to tell the doctor about the spasms. Sounds scary.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Carol, good one, "spotlights".
> Pacer, prayers for Bella's whole family.


Ditto and ditto. Thinking of Bella and her family.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> 10 minutes ago I was thinking the same thing, then it went very black and now it's pouring!


Please don't send it this way as I'm off to do some gardening and got my washing on the line


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Please don't send it this way as I'm off to do some gardening and got my washing on the line


Now I know who to blame it the rain starts! Fancy putting your washing out just because it looks bright..... We've had a shower, now a few sunbeams so might risk a walk on the northern cliffs before the next shower is due. I've not had a 'proper ' walk for weeks, so long overdue.
I hope everyone is having a very happy Easter.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, We are back from our travels and have an update on situation with Lilian. OMG I could write a book it's a real drama going on.
> Will keep it short so here goes.
> She didn't break her hip, the pain was from her leg due to poor circulation, but she has had a serious heart attack, has kidney failure, emphysema and infection in leg to name main problems. She's been extremely abusive and vicious to nursing staff and they won't operate due to poor breathing, so it's pretty much morphine, and let nature take its course as she refuses all treatment, and keeps ripping out oxygen leads. A terribly sad end to her life. She won't let anyone visit, has told staff not to admit us, so it's a pretty distressing time for us all.
> I just wish it was over, and her suffering ended, it's terribly hard all round.
> So that's where things lie at present. I wish with all heart it wasn't so, but life sure throws us some challenges does t it? Thanks for reading cheers Fan


Sorry to hear this Fan and I join with you in wishing her suffering to be ended quickly.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I gt everyone fed & watered tonight but t was a bit of a disaster, I'm glad only DS & family were here.
> 
> I went to set the honeyed beets on the table & hit the edge of the table, they few feet in every direction, the table, floor, cupboards, chairs & me, what a terrible mess. I still have to pull down the dining room curtains as they got splattered too- I guess anything worth doing is worth doing well, good grief!
> 
> Then after I took one bite of my supper I got an esphageal spasm, I don't get this often but it's not fun. This time was worse than ever before & the family had a fit thinking I was choking. It finally subsided after about 1/2 hr & I'm fine now but have promised to tell the doctor. It's happened twice in the last month, before that only a few times a year.


What a day you had! That spasm sounds really frightening, I'm glad you are going to get it checked out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some questionable jokes!
(This was forwarded by a blonde friend)

Two blondes were filling up at a gas station and the first blonde says to the second, "I bet these awful gas prices are going to go even higher."
The second blonde replies, "Won't affect me, I always put in just $10 worth."


One day, Jill's husband came home from the office and found her sobbing convulsively.
"I feel terrible," she told him. "I was pressing your suit and I burned a big hole in the seat of your trousers." 
Forget it," consoled her husband. "Remember that I bought an extra pair of pants for that suit." 
"Yes, and it's lucky for you that you did," said Jill, drying her eyes. "I used them to patch the hole."


Two blondes were walking down the road and the first blonde said, "Look at that dog with one eye!"
The other blonde covers one of her eyes and says, "Where?"


A blonde decided to redecorate her bedroom. She wasn't sure how many rolls of wallpaper she would need, but she knew that her blonde friend from next door had recently done the same job and the two rooms were identical in size. 
"Buffy," she said, "How many rolls of wallpaper did you buy for your bedroom?" 
"Ten," said Buffy. 
So the blonde bought the ten rolls of paper and did the job, but she had 2 rolls leftover. "Buffy," she said. "I bought ten rolls of wallpaper for the bedroom, but I've got 2 leftover!" 
"Yes," said Buffy. "So did I."


A blonde bought two horses and could never remember which was which. A neighbor suggested that she cut off the tail of one horse, which worked great until the other horse got his tail caught in a bush. The second horse's tail tore in the same place and looked exactly like the other horse's tail. Our blonde friend was stuck again. 
The neighbor then suggested that she notch the ear of one horse, which worked fine until the other horse caught his ear on a barbed wire fence. Once again, our blonde friend couldn't tell the two horses apart. 
The neighbor then suggested that she measure the horses for height. When she did that, the blonde was very pleased to find that the white horse was 2 inches taller than the black one.


Blonde Interview
The executive was interviewing a young blonde for a position in his company. He wanted to find out something about her personality so he asked, "If you could have a conversation with any person, living or dead, who would that be?" 
The blonde quickly responded, "The living one."


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE
> 
> Got a surprise here when I woke up this morning . Was expecting rain at the least but it's a beautiful blue sky morning with not a cloud in sight or a breeze to be felt . Think we have been lucky so far weather wise . Good Friday was beautiful , windy and grey yesterday but none of the miserable rain that other parts of the country had . Just hope it stays like this for the rest of the day and tomorrow


Nice here too, although there is a cold breeze blowing. You were lucky yesterday having no rain, it poured here! Just waiting for the kids & GKs to arrive. I hope everyone has a happy Easter.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Glorious Easter to all. A beautiful day here so far.

Prayers for Bella and her family. Love and prayers for all.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Easter morning everyone &#128007;&#128020;&#128035;&#128017;
Been up for an hour. Gage is still tired and I am too. Lol.&#128514;


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, lots of interesting recipes. Am going to try a few of the chicken ones and the ham soup. Cooking ham today so unless my SIL snags the bone, I'll try it. Thank you, ladies, for the summary. I did skip last week's quickly so missed a few things. Back to reading now....still only at page 2.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nice here too, although there is a cold breeze blowing. You were lucky yesterday having no rain, it poured here! Just waiting for the kids & GKs to arrive. I hope everyone has a happy Easter.


Happy Easter to you and yours. I am told it was hailing a few minutes ago in Rastrick.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

HAPPY EASTER to one and all!! I hope your day is filled with love, good food and much happiness. I am being very indecisive today one what to post so here goes. 

First coffee and breakfast Amy made for me. Biscuits are gluten free &#128077; 
Here is an Easter wish for everyone.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good morning to all. The day is breaking so it's time for some coffee. I'll be making some "mice" today. I'll make the yolk into deviled egg mixture and will have some left over to use as a pate'. I hope the little and big kids get a kick out of this appetizer.


That is a work of art. I'm sure it will be enjoyed by all. What did you use for the eyes?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, Thanks for forwarding puplover's 
"The Haircut"....that is so true.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, We are back from our travels and have an update on situation with Lilian. OMG I could write a book it's a real drama going on.
> Will keep it short so here goes.
> She didn't break her hip, the pain was from her leg due to poor circulation, but she has had a serious heart attack, has kidney failure, emphysema and infection in leg to name main problems. She's been extremely abusive and vicious to nursing staff and they won't operate due to poor breathing, so it's pretty much morphine, and let nature take its course as she refuses all treatment, and keeps ripping out oxygen leads. A terribly sad end to her life. She won't let anyone visit, has told staff not to admit us, so it's a pretty distressing time for us all.
> I just wish it was over, and her suffering ended, it's terribly hard all round.
> So that's where things lie at present. I wish with all heart it wasn't so, but life sure throws us some challenges does t it? Thanks for reading cheers Fan


How horrible for everyone concerned. She certainly has some very serious issues.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Bella is now at the Ronald McDonald house which will save the family considerable amounts of money. She has complete week one of tests and doctors appointments. The family have a two day weekend and then more appointments. Surgery is scheduled for Wednesday so many prayers will be asked for at that time and in the following days. Bella got to do an Easter egg hunt at the Ronald McDonald house and has been enjoying the therapy dogs at the house. The parents are overwhelmed and feeling a lot of grief right now. The doctors have confirmed the mitochondrial disease diagnosis which is not a good thing at all. They are discussing ways to minimize her crisis that she endures and trying to give her quality life. I believe that her name is being put on the Make A Wish list as well. Mitochondrial disease claims more children's lives than all of the children's cancers each year. Unfortunately there is little research on this disease and no cures. The family face so many challenging decisions and are trying to gain understanding of what is to come.


Sending prayers for Bella and family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nice here too, although there is a cold breeze blowing. You were lucky yesterday having no rain, it poured here! Just waiting for the kids & GKs to arrive. I hope everyone has a happy Easter.


That's quite an array of Easter eggs. Happy Easter to all. It's a beautiful day here.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some questionable jokes!
> (This was forwarded by a blonde friend)"


Thanks for the smile Julie.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Happy Easter morning everyone 🐇🐔🐣🐑
> Been up for an hour. Gage is still tired and I am too. Lol.😂


Looks like Gage got some nice Easter goodies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Off to have my shower and then to start getting things ready for dinner. Hope everyone has a wonderful day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for the smile Julie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I started to add cinnamon thinking I had heard of doing that before but then chickened out in case I was "dreaming"....LOL. Will try it next time for sure.



jheiens said:


> I use cocoa powder and cinnamon in my homemade chili. All here like it that way--but then, my guys will usually eat anything that sits still on the plate.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Praying that her end will come soon and with minimal discomfort. So sad. Prayers for you guys.



Fan said:


> Hello everyone, We are back from our travels and have an update on situation with Lilian. OMG I could write a book it's a real drama going on.
> Will keep it short so here goes.
> She didn't break her hip, the pain was from her leg due to poor circulation, but she has had a serious heart attack, has kidney failure, emphysema and infection in leg to name main problems. She's been extremely abusive and vicious to nursing staff and they won't operate due to poor breathing, so it's pretty much morphine, and let nature take its course as she refuses all treatment, and keeps ripping out oxygen leads. A terribly sad end to her life. She won't let anyone visit, has told staff not to admit us, so it's a pretty distressing time for us all.
> I just wish it was over, and her suffering ended, it's terribly hard all round.
> So that's where things lie at present. I wish with all heart it wasn't so, but life sure throws us some challenges does t it? Thanks for reading cheers Fan


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I love how you say feels so warm at 2c ! :shock: LOL. I just cant imagine it.


 :lol: :lol: After months of -20, it feels like t- shirt weather. The GKs came yesterday in just sweatshirts


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Happy Easter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The sun is shining beautifully this morning again,it's -14C/7F but to go up to 6C/43f so really will feel like spring.
Nose is still plugged up but I feel better this morning so hopefully the cold is on it's way out.

I hope you all have wonderful Easter celebrations with family & friends.

Mary, it's great thst Bella is well enough to enjoy being St Ronald McDonald house, such a great place for families with enough trouble without having to worry about accommodations. 
I hope your DH gets through his duties at church without feeling worse.

Fan, hope your itch is better today.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thought Mother Nature s bright sunny mood was to good to last . She has now turned the light off , put the taps on full blast and started banging about 
Can't complain it's after 4pm and has been a lovely day till now


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I used 2 heaping teaspoons.


Bonnie7591 said:


> OK, you guys have me convinced, I'll have to try it next time I make chili.
> How much do I add when I use a pound of burger?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my! That must have been a colorful mess! Hope it doesn't leave a stain on your curtains. Also sorry to hear about the spasm. I can somewhat relate as I get choked extremely easily and it can take quite awhile to recover from it. Hope these spasms aren't an indicator of something even more serious. Hope you will be checking with the doctor soon.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I gt everyone fed & watered tonight but t was a bit of a disaster, I'm glad only DS & family were here.
> 
> I went to set the honeyed beets on the table & hit the edge of the table, they few feet in every direction, the table, floor, cupboards, chairs & me, what a terrible mess. I still have to pull down the dining room curtains as they got splattered too- I guess anything worth doing is worth doing well, good grief!
> 
> Then after I took one bite of my supper I got an esphageal spasm, I don't get this often but it's not fun. This time was worse than ever before & the family had a fit thinking I was choking. It finally subsided after about 1/2 hr & I'm fine now but have promised to tell the doctor. It's happened twice in the last month, before that only a few times a year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thought Mother Nature s bright sunny mood was to good to last . She has now turned the light off , put the taps on full blast and started banging about
> Can't complain it's after 4pm and has been a lovely day till now


I hope you got the washing off the line before her tantrum :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My kind of cooking for sure! My cousin used to refer to my biscuits as scoop & dump because I never measured; just went by the feel of the dough. LOL


jheiens said:


> Bonnie, when your chili is at the point of adding seasonings, season as you usually do. Then add a teaspoon of cocoa and perhaps 1/8 of a tsp of cinnamon. Stir them in and give it a few minutes to meld these additions. Taste again. If needed, add another tsp of cocoa and perhaps a 1/4 tsp of cinnamon (stirring in well) or as much as you think will be tasty. If you like it then, feel free to leave it at that. If you can't quite taste either of them, add a little more. If there is any to reheat and serve another time, then reheat and taste to see how you like it. If it tastes fine then you've got the proportions you like; if it's too much of either, then adjust the next time you make chili.
> 
> Can't you tell how precisely I cook? lolol
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh yum! I've ordered some dwarf patio blueberry bushes and will save this in case i have luck with them!



Bonnie7591 said:


> In case the Easter goodies haven't gotten you fat enough, I've run across this. Think I'll try it with Saskatoons next tine I have company
> 
> http://www.loveandoliveoil.com/2015/08/blueberry-creme-fraiche-cheesecake.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Absolutely...a zillion times over!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you got the washing off the line before her tantrum :lol:


Yes or I would have been having a tantrum . She must be having mood swings as the sun is back now :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my! That must have been a colorful mess! Hope it doesn't leave a stain on your curtains. Also sorry to hear about the spasm. I can somewhat relate as I get choked extremely easily and it can take quite awhile to recover from it. Hope these spasms aren't an indicator of something even more serious. Hope you will be checking with the doctor soon.


I'm sure the spasms are nothing serious. I've been getting them very occasionally for about 6 yrs. There isn't much that can be done for them unless very severe. It's embarrassing though as when it happens I can't even swallow saliva so must get to the bathroom, whatever is in the esophagus must come up, then I'm fine. Really weird. It says the actual cause is unknown but sometimes linked to anxiety but in my case it can't be so as I'm much too laid back for anxiety :lol: 
Last night I choked at the same time so couldn't get air for a bit, that's what got the family excited :shock: that's never happened before, I think it was because I have a cold too.
I got the curtains washed before the beets set so all is well there. They are peach colored so the dark red showed up nicely.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Your comment is so true; it brought tears to my eyes.


darowil said:


> How horridly tough on the parents-and with so many other children some with their own major issues complicates things even more for them. Praying that they will feel Gods support during this time- and on going. And that Bella will keep remebering Jesus's promise to look after her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well if it rains consider your laundry just getting an extra rinse cycle! LOL



TNS said:


> Now I know who to blame it the rain starts! Fancy putting your washing out just because it looks bright..... We've had a shower, now a few sunbeams so might risk a walk on the northern cliffs before the next shower is due. I've not had a 'proper ' walk for weeks, so long overdue.
> I hope everyone is having a very happy Easter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good chuckles this morning Julie. Brantley and I both enjoyed them.


Lurker 2 said:


> Some questionable jokes!
> (This was forwarded by a blonde friend)
> 
> Two blondes were filling up at a gas station and the first blonde says to the second, "I bet these awful gas prices are going to go even higher."
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay Brantley is back from the store and I need to get busy. This morning talked with oldest DD and she and kids are coming to dinner. Not doing much as all they requested were the homemade rolls! Just baking a ham, fixing a salad, and rolls. Oh yeah, also making a pound cake. Of to get started; have 5 1/2 hours. TTYL and Happy Easter to all!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sunday 27 March '16

Today is Spanish Paella Day. Paella is a traditional Spanish dish, made with rice, meat or fish, and a delicious sauce. Whilst many countries and regions have their own recipes and variations, the best paellas are made in Spain, on the beach, with fresh seafood.

Still, thats no excuse not to make your own, and to join in the celebration. Enjoy Spanish Paella Day from the comfort of your own kitchen by getting adventurous with your cooking!

Traditional Spanish Paella

Nourishing, vibrant, and without pretension, paella has held a place of honor and practicality in Spanishhomes for centuries. To round out this meal, choose a good Spanish red wine from the Rioja region, a crusty baguette, and a light salad.

Ingredients

HERB BLEND:

1 cup chopped fresh parsley
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 large garlic cloves, minced

PAELLA:

1 cup water
1 teaspoon saffron threads
3 (16-ounce) cans fat-free, less-sodium chicken broth
8 unpeeled jumbo shrimp (about 1/2 pound)
1 tablespoon olive oil
4 skinned, boned chicken thighs, cut in half
2 links Spanish chorizo sausage (about 6 1/2 ounces) or turkey kielbasa, cut into 1/2-inch-thick slices
1 (4-ounce) slice prosciutto or 33%-less-sodium ham, cut into 1-inch pieces
2 cups finely chopped onion
1 cup finely chopped red bell pepper
1 cup canned diced tomatoes, undrained
1 teaspoon sweet paprika
3 large garlic cloves, minced
3 cups uncooked Arborio rice or other short-grain rice
1 cup frozen green peas
8 mussels, scrubbed and debearded
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
Lemon wedges (optional)

Preparation

Herb Blend:

1. To prepare the herb blend, combine the first 4 ingredients, and set aside.

Paella:

1. To prepare paella, combine water, saffron, and broth in a large saucepan. Bring to a simmer (do not boil). Keep warm over low heat.

2. Peel and devein shrimp, leaving tails intact; set aside.

3. Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a large paella pan or large skillet over medium-high heat.

4. Add chicken; saute 2 minutes on each side. Remove from pan.

5. Add sausage and prosciutto; saute 2 minutes. Remove from pan.

6. Add shrimp, and saute 2 minutes. Remove from pan.

7. Reduce heat to medium-low. Add onion and bell pepper; saute 15 minutes, stirring occasionally.

8. Add tomatoes, paprika, and 3 garlic cloves; cook 5 minutes.

9. Add rice; cook 1 minute, stirring constantly.

10. Stir in herb blend, broth mixture, chicken, sausage mixture, and peas.

11. Bring to a low boil; cook 10 minutes, stirring frequently.

12. Add mussels to pan, nestling them into rice mixture. Cook 5 minutes or until shells open; discard any unopened shells.

13. Arrange shrimp, heads down, in rice mixture, and cook 5 minutes or until shrimp are done.

14. Sprinkle with 1/4 cup lemon juice. Remove from heat; cover with a towel, and let stand 10 minutes.

15. Serve with lemon wedges, if desired.

Nutritional Information: Calories 521  Calories from fat 23 % - Fat 13.3 g - Satfat 3.7 g - Monofat 6.8 g - Polyfat 2 g - Protein 25.5 g - Carbohydrate 72.1 g - Fiber 3.6 g - Cholesterol 80 mg - Iron 6 mg - Sodium 871 mg -Calcium 60 mg

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/traditional-spanish-paella-0

Today is Quirky Country Music Titles. If youre rocking out to classics such as I Still Miss You Baby, But My Aims Gettin Better or Youre the Reason Our Kids Are So Ugly, then chances are youre already well on the way to celebrating Quirky Country Music Song Titles Day.

Today is Neighbor Day. Even though the exact origins of Neighbor Day cannot be accurately traced, as the holiday seems to have popped up almost randomly in various places at various times, one thing is universally valid : Neighbor Day is all about caring. Whether youre looking to bury the hatchet or just get to know your neighbors better, Neighbor Day is the perfect time to do so.

There are no rules written in stone as to how to celebrate Neighbor Day, so youre free to use your imagination: throw a party, invite some neighbors over or go out with them  everything works as long as it will bring you closer to your neighbors and allow you to get to know them better.

Despite the fact that Neighbor Day lasts just a day, that doesnt mean it should be the only day to care about your neighbors.

COUNTRY BEAR'S GOOD NEIGHBOR CAKE

Ingredients

4 c. apples, peeled and thinly sliced
1/2 c. sugar
1 tsp. cinnamon
1/2 c. chopped walnuts
1 c. flour
3/4 c. sugar
3/4 tsp. baking powder
1/4 tsp. salt
1 egg, well beaten
3 tsp. water
1/3 c. evaporated milk
1/2 c. melted butter, cooled
9-inch round baking dish

Directions

Preheat oven to 325°F.

1. Place apples in a well-buttered 9-inch round baker.

2. Sprinkle 1/2 cup sugar and cinnamon over apples.

3. Next, sprinkle walnuts over apples.

4. In mixing bowl, sift together the flour, 3/4 cup sugar, baking powder, and salt. Set it aside.

5. In another bowl, combine egg, water, evaporated milk and melted butter.

6. Add egg mixture all at once to flour mixture. Mix until smooth. Pour this batter over apples.

7. Bake for 1 hour or until golden in 325°F oven.

http://www.cooks.com/recipe/op6291ap/country-bears-good-neighbor-cake.html

Which President started the tradition of an Easter Egg Roll on the front lawn of the White House?

Rutherford B. Hayes
Gerald Ford
Ulysses S. Grant
John F. Kennedy

A whopping 90 million chocolate Easter bunnies are produced for Easter every year!

March 27
1970 - Mariah Carey
1975 - Fergie
1963 - Quentin Tarantino

March 27, 1939
Oregon won the first NCAA men's basketball tournament with a 46-33 victory over Ohio State.

Answer: The White House hosts an Easter Egg Roll on the front lawn each year. This tradition was started by President Rutherford B. Hayes in 1878. Beginning in the 1870s, Washingtonians celebrated Easter Monday on the west grounds of the U.S. Capitol. Soon a concern for the landscape led to a bill that banned the rolling of eggs on Capitol grounds. However, on Easter Saturday of 1878, while President Rutherford B. Hayes was taking his daily walk, he was approached by a number of young egg rollers who inquired about the possibilities of egg rolling on the South Lawn of the White House. The President issued an official order that should any children arrive to egg roll on Easter Monday, they were to be allowed to do so. President Hayes and his wife, Lucy, officially opened the White House grounds to the children of the area for egg rolling that Easter Monday. Successive Presidents continued the tradition, and the event has been held on the South Lawn ever since.

Here is a recipe for your egg rolling on your front lawn next year.

Solid Chocolate Easter Eggs

Solid Chocolate Easter Eggs are beautiful edible gifts that can be made without any special equipment. Eggshells are hollowed out and used as candy molds to produce these easy, delicious Easter candies. You can serve them in the shell, for a fun surprise, or remove the shell and decorate the solid chocolate egg with melted chocolate piping, luster dust, edible decorations, and more.

INGREDIENTS

4 eggs
1 lb semi-sweet chocolate

PREPARATION

Begin by preparing the eggshells:

1. Take a straight pin or thumbtack and poke a hole in the bottom of an eggshell. Continue to work the tack around the hole, enlarging it, until it is about the size of a pencil eraser. Insert a toothpick or skewer and work it around to break up the egg yolk.

2. Pour out the egg, using the skewer to help if necessary, into a container to save for another use. Repeat with remaining shells.

3. Once all of the eggs have been drained, rinse the inside of the shells with hot water several times.

4. Place the eggshells in a 300 degree oven for 10 minutes to dry them out and kill any bacteria.

5. Allow the eggshells to cool while you prepare the chocolate.

Prepare Chocolate:

1. Chop it finely and place it in a microwave-safe bowl.

2. Microwave in 30-second increments until melted, stirring after every 30 seconds to prevent overheating.

3. Once the chocolate is completely melted and smooth, place it in a pastry bag fitted with a round tip (make sure that the tip is small enough to fit in the holes in the eggshells.)

4. Alternately, place the melted chocolate in a plastic bag and snip off a small corner of the bag.
Making the chocolate egg:

1. Stand the egg shells up in an egg carton with the holes on top.

2. Pour the melted chocolate into the shells, tapping them several times to remove any air bubbles. Make sure that you fill the chocolate to the top of the shell.

3. Once all of the egg shells are filled with chocolate, refrigerate the carton to set the chocolate, for several hours or overnight.

4. Once set, the chocolate eggs can be given as gifts as they are, or you can carefully unpeel them from the bottom and decorate them with melted chocolate, candied flowers, ribbons, etc.

5. The eggs will become dull if exposed to the air for too long, and it is best to keep them in the refrigerator until shortly before eating them.

http://candy.about.com/od/eastercandyrecipes/r/chocolate_eggs.htm


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yeah for you - we are having the same almost - the air is really cold but the sunshine makes up for it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE
> 
> Got a surprise here when I woke up this morning . Was expecting rain at the least but it's a beautiful blue sky morning with not a cloud in sight or a breeze to be felt . Think we have been lucky so far weather wise . Good Friday was beautiful , windy and grey yesterday but none of the miserable rain that other parts of the country had . Just hope it stays like this for the rest of the day and tomorrow


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh no angelam - i am so sorry - at least you had a good 'waking up'. we are to have rain in the pm - if it holds off that long that will be good. --- sam



angelam said:


> 10 minutes ago I was thinking the same thing, then it went very black and now it's pouring!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> oh no angelam - i am so sorry - at least you had a good 'waking up'. we are to have rain in the pm - if it holds off that long that will be good. --- sam


Followed that up with a full blown thunderstorm, black as the ace of spades, thunder, lightning, the whole works. All calm and quiet now, enjoying the extra hour of daylight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

could it be pms? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yes or I would have been having a tantrum . She must be having mood swings as the sun is back now :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can't believe it - the dog yard thermometer reads 70° - bright sunlight - and i was actually comfortably warm watching the children hunt for their eggs. i fear there are a few left for the mower to find. --- sam


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finished making this blanket for my friends daughter yesterday and the cats have claimed it. Lol.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure the spasms are nothing serious. I've been getting them very occasionally for about 6 yrs. There isn't much that can be done for them unless very severe. It's embarrassing though as when it happens I can't even swallow saliva so must get to the bathroom, whatever is in the esophagus must come up, then I'm fine. Really weird. It says the actual cause is unknown but sometimes linked to anxiety but in my case it can't be so as I'm much too laid back for anxiety :lol:
> Last night I choked at the same time so couldn't get air for a bit, that's what got the family excited :shock: that's never happened before, I think it was because I have a cold too.
> I got the curtains washed before the beets set so all is well there. They are peach colored so the dark red showed up nicely.


 This must be miserable. It sounds like you may now have an esophageal stricture. This can be helped by esophageal dilation, if this is the case with you. Perhaps it is time for a swallow of contrast material and a scan (after checking with your doctor of course).


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, glad you are seeing doctor soon.
Maya and I had nice hour walk. Desert floor has already dried up. There are flowers at higher altitudes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good chuckles this morning Julie. Brantley and I both enjoyed them.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all, a big Thankyou for your support and hugs, much appreciated. We had a good sleep and no news re situation. We have a football match to attend this afternoon, so some good healthy yelling will relieve the stress am sure. 
Lovely photos of projects and delicious baking, you have been a very busy crafty bunch of friends. Enjoy your Easter Sunday cheers Fan xxx


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> This must be miserable. It sounds like you may now have an esophageal stricture. This can be helped by esophageal dilation, if this is the case with you. Perhaps it is time for a swallow of contrast material and a scan (after checking with your doctor of course).


Yes, when I get back from Ontario I will go see my doctor.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan...So sorry that you are facing a difficult time with SIL. You are in my prayers. Enjoy the football game.

Bonnie...What a mess of a day for you. I do hope you say something to the doctor especially if it makes it difficult to breathe.

Happy Easter to everyone. The weather has been wonderful here today. I am glad that families will be able to do outdoor egg hunts. DH only sang at church so I know he is hurting. DS#1 was quite busy at the early service with his trumpet. The brass group sounded wonderful. There were 2 trumpets, a euphonium and a trombone. After the early service we ate breakfast at church. The youth group put on a wonderful breakfast for a free will donation. It is a fundraiser for them to attend summer activities. I even bought unused casseroles to help with feeding the crew during the week. They will enjoy it. I will take some to work for my breakfast as well as leftovers from today's holiday meal. The boys enjoyed their holiday. They got a little bit of candy and a gift card for online games. The leftover candy gets bagged up and shared with a few families in our church. I have done that for years so the people who get the goodies are so thankful. I have to gift it discreetly as I could never gift to everyone. I just want to get the candy out of the house. I get a variety of candies as Matthew likes different things than the rest of the family and I usually don't buy candy.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> This must be miserable. It sounds like you may now have an esophageal stricture. This can be helped by esophageal dilation, if this is the case with you. Perhaps it is time for a swallow of contrast material and a scan (after checking with your doctor of course).


Good advice Flyty1n. Bonnie I hope you see your doctor soon.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Our guests have come and gone and the food was delicious...I managed to drop part of a cake in the floor...  But the rest was saved. I'm still full and not quite sure how it got to be nearly 5:30 pm already. Guess I'll go and sit & knit for a bit before we decide to have a ham sandwich with the leftovers!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Our guests have come and gone and the food was delicious...I managed to drop part of a cake in the floor...  But the rest was saved. I'm still full and not quite sure how it got to be nearly 5:30 pm already. Guess I'll go and sit & knit for a bit before we decide to have a ham sandwich with the leftovers!


Was the rabbit trying to get away? Did everyone enjoy your cake?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Almost done with the holiday meal dishes. It is a good feeling going into the week and having some of my chores completed. I am soaking the last two dishes and then those are completed. I do have some laundry going as well. I have pretty tired for more than a week now. I hope my thyroid is working correctly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh yum! I've ordered some dwarf patio blueberry bushes and will save this in case i have luck with them!


I hope you have better luck with them than I did. I have to go to the bush & crawl around on my hands & knees to get wild ones


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

&#128007;&#128019;&#128035;&#128017;
Truly hope everyone had a wonderful Easter Sunday with family and friends. I am so blessed to have Gage in my life. He brings a smile to my face and tears to my eyes. Just so grateful he is my son. Overwhelmed today with my love for him and it is the first Easter without Greg. Bittersweet is the word that comes to mind&#128546;


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Easter everyone.
Fan, so sorry to hear about your SL. That is so stressful, I hope she doesn't have to suffer much longer.
Sounds like some of the Easter meals or dishes went flying or dropped. That has happened here before. Beets have to be the worst.
Mel so glad you and Gage had a nice Easter together.
It was our first holiday without my Brother in law. My sister and son were with us. 
Our weather was nice and sunny. Only in the mid fifties but for us and this time of year that is nice!! 
Our married son and his wife and oldest son were with us for the weekend. I am wore out but it was so fun to laugh and be together.
Hugs and peace to all. Linda


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well I've got my fingers crossed. I figure nothing ventued nothing gained and I already have containers that need to be used.....I hope it works.



Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you have better luck with them than I did. I have to go to the bush & crawl around on my hands & knees to get wild ones


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Our guests have come and gone and the food was delicious...I managed to drop part of a cake in the floor...  But the rest was saved. I'm still full and not quite sure how it got to be nearly 5:30 pm already. Guess I'll go and sit & knit for a bit before we decide to have a ham sandwich with the leftovers!


Oh, no, someone else who didn't get the whole meal to the table. At least cake wouldn't splash up the walls & curtains  at least there was enough left for supper :thumbup:


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbdown: The never ending circle!


Julie, housework is like stringing pearls with no knot at the end!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Julie, housework is like stringing pearls with no knot at the end!!


A very good way of putting it!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would just throw in a chocolate bar. but - let's ask gwen how much cocoa she used. --- sam


~~~I think a chocolate bar would work! :thumbup:


----------



## Marikayknits (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello everyone and hope all have had a happy and blessed Easter. We had a "laid back "holiday, just DH,MIL and me. We had baked ham, potato and macaroni salads and pickled beets.
Tomorrow I will fix yams and fresh asparagus to go with the ham. Of course we have some good chocolate treats, the Easter Bunny was good to us!! I have been dealing with a rather nasty and painful back problem with sciatic pain since the beginning of the year. It has greatly reduced my mobility and what I am able to do. DH has been great, taking care of both his mother and me. I had one epidural injection in Feb. and will be having another one, more guided toward the sciatic area on April 12. Wish me the best!! I have been following along with the KTP and keep all of you in my prayers.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

KateB said:


> Nice here too, although there is a cold breeze blowing. You were lucky yesterday having no rain, it poured here! Just waiting for the kids & GKs to arrive. I hope everyone has a happy Easter.


~~~WOW.....that's a lot of eggs! All beautiful!
Happy Easter to all, too. Hope everyone had some fun, love and laughter! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I started to add cinnamon thinking I had heard of doing that before but then chickened out in case I was "dreaming"....LOL. Will try it next time for sure.


~~~Cinnamon is one of the unique parts of Cincinnati chili...go for it!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My kind of cooking for sure! My cousin used to refer to my biscuits as scoop & dump because I never measured; just went by the feel of the dough. LOL


~~~BUT....your scoop & dump biscuits are SOOOO yummy! I loved 'em!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sure the spasms are nothing serious. I've been getting them very occasionally for about 6 yrs. There isn't much that can be done for them unless very severe. It's embarrassing though as when it happens I can't even swallow saliva so must get to the bathroom, whatever is in the esophagus must come up, then I'm fine. Really weird. It says the actual cause is unknown but sometimes linked to anxiety but in my case it can't be so as I'm much too laid back for anxiety :lol:
> Last night I choked at the same time so couldn't get air for a bit, that's what got the family excited :shock: that's never happened before, I think it was because I have a cold too.
> I got the curtains washed before the beets set so all is well there. They are peach colored so the dark red showed up nicely.


~~~I do remember my dad sneezing once.....he was a robust man (6' 3"....and not really thin...not fat, but "hefty"). He lived life with gusto! He had just taken a bite of beets...and we were eating in the dining room...which we rarely did (I don't remember the occasion) but it was a "special" occasion. He sneezed with tremendous gusto! Mom had to redecorate the room! New wall paper and curtains. A family legend was born that day! :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil wrote:
How horridly tough on the parents-and with so many other children some with their own major issues complicates things even more for them. Praying that they will feel Gods support during this time- and on going. And that Bella will keep remebering Jesus's promise to look after her.



Gweniepooh said:


> Your comment is so true; it brought tears to my eyes.


~~~I'm in on this prayer, too. This family's story has been a heart-breaker all along. They really need a break! I am so thankful that Pacer is so caring and active on their behalf. She has earned her stars!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 🐇🐓🐣🐑
> Truly hope everyone had a wonderful Easter Sunday with family and friends. I am so blessed to have Gage in my life. He brings a smile to my face and tears to my eyes. Just so grateful he is my son. Overwhelmed today with my love for him and it is the first Easter without Greg. Bittersweet is the word that comes to mind😢


~~~It's a tough time right now, Mel. Our hearts are with you.
Loads of bunny hugs for you & Gage! He is a treat...glad you have him. Every day..tell him you love him. I'm sure you do...you are a wonderful mom!

Bittersweet....we can all hope for changes in the future, but what you are doing now is right....for you, Gage, AND Greg.

We cradle you in warm hugs and comfort. Stay strong!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Was the rabbit trying to get away? Did everyone enjoy your cake?


It wasn't the bunny cake--it was the one E brought (it was also delicious). I was taking it out of the fridge so she could take it back home with her, and it just fell.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I read to catch up...hugs to Fan & family, Melody & Gage, and all other who are hurting in some way. Blessings upon you all.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, we are sisters from another mother. I can just see me splattering beets everywhere! Glad they didn't ruin drapes.
Mel, hang in there love. Hugs for you and Gage.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Carol, love the tale of your dad's sneezing beets.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm not sure it is the thyroid you should worry about - maybe you are you too busy for your own good. --- sam



pacer said:


> Almost done with the holiday meal dishes. It is a good feeling going into the week and having some of my chores completed. I am soaking the last two dishes and then those are completed. I do have some laundry going as well. I have pretty tired for more than a week now. I hope my thyroid is working correctly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

maybe you and nicho should trade ideas. so sorry for all the pain you are having. i'm thinking i should never complain about my breathing again when so many of you are in constant pain and have much worse afflictions than i do. at least i am not in pain. sending you all a constant supply of warm healing energy to hopefully get you back in the pink asap. --- sam



Marikayknits said:


> Hello everyone and hope all have had a happy and blessed Easter. We had a "laid back "holiday, just DH,MIL and me. We had baked ham, potato and macaroni salads and pickled beets.
> Tomorrow I will fix yams and fresh asparagus to go with the ham. Of course we have some good chocolate treats, the Easter Bunny was good to us!! I have been dealing with a rather nasty and painful back problem with sciatic pain since the beginning of the year. It has greatly reduced my mobility and what I am able to do. DH has been great, taking care of both his mother and me. I had one epidural injection in Feb. and will be having another one, more guided toward the sciatic area on April 12. Wish me the best!! I have been following along with the KTP and keep all of you in my prayers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you read in my trivia that a sneeze leaves the mouth at about 100 mph. how did your mother take the redecorating? --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I do remember my dad sneezing once.....he was a robust man (6' 3"....and not really thin...not fat, but "hefty"). He lived life with gusto! He had just taken a bite of beets...and we were eating in the dining room...which we rarely did (I don't remember the occasion) but it was a "special" occasion. He sneezed with tremendous gusto! Mom had to redecorate the room! New wall paper and curtains. A family legend was born that day! :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Julie, housework is like stringing pearls with no knot at the end!!


Well said!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hello everyone and hope all have had a happy and blessed Easter. We had a "laid back "holiday, just DH,MIL and me. We had baked ham, potato and macaroni salads and pickled beets.
> Tomorrow I will fix yams and fresh asparagus to go with the ham. Of course we have some good chocolate treats, the Easter Bunny was good to us!! I have been dealing with a rather nasty and painful back problem with sciatic pain since the beginning of the year. It has greatly reduced my mobility and what I am able to do. DH has been great, taking care of both his mother and me. I had one epidural injection in Feb. and will be having another one, more guided toward the sciatic area on April 12. Wish me the best!! I have been following along with the KTP and keep all of you in my prayers.


I hope you can get some relief of your pain soon. I have used some yoga exercises in the past to fix my sciatica. If you think it might help you, PM me & I will describe what I do.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Bonnie, glad you are seeing doctor soon.
> Maya and I had nice hour walk. Desert floor has already dried up. There are flowers at higher altitudes.


Years ago when living in LA going hiking in the desert in spring was such a marvellous experience, especially as we have nothing like desert in the UK. The desert flowers are amazing and extra special because they are so transient, makes you really appreciate their beauty.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Marikayknits, good to have you join in the chat. Back problems are literally a real pain, so I hope you can get significant relief from the treatment. Sounds like you managed to have a good Easter celebration - good for you!

Mel, stay strong and lean on us whenever you need to. 

Fan, Nico and anyone else hurting, hope you are getting some relief by now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> :lol: :lol: After months of -20, it feels like t- shirt weather. The GKs came yesterday in just sweatshirts


 :thumbup: It was 18c here today with no sun and I had a sweatshirt/jacket on! :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yes or I would have been having a tantrum . She must be having mood swings as the sun is back now :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 🐇🐓🐣🐑
> Truly hope everyone had a wonderful Easter Sunday with family and friends. I am so blessed to have Gage in my life. He brings a smile to my face and tears to my eyes. Just so grateful he is my son. Overwhelmed today with my love for him and it is the first Easter without Greg. Bittersweet is the word that comes to mind😢


I hope you and Gage were able to enjoy yours and that chocolate featured somewhere during the day. Hang in there Mel, it's not long to moving in day. Sending big hugs for you and Gage.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The sun is shining beautifully this morning again,it's -14C/7F but to go up to 6C/43f so really will feel like spring.
> Nose is still plugged up but I feel better this morning so hopefully the cold is on it's way out.
> 
> I hope you all have wonderful Easter celebrations with family & friends.
> ...


And I was cool today in a cardigan at 21C!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes or I would have been having a tantrum . She must be having mood swings as the sun is back now :lol:


menopause? (mother nature)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:



> could it be pms? --- sam


I see we thought along similar lines...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Our guests have come and gone and the food was delicious...I managed to drop part of a cake in the floor...  But the rest was saved. I'm still full and not quite sure how it got to be nearly 5:30 pm already. Guess I'll go and sit & knit for a bit before we decide to have a ham sandwich with the leftovers!


Better than beets at least!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Julie, housework is like stringing pearls with no knot at the end!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I do remember my dad sneezing once.....he was a robust man (6' 3"....and not really thin...not fat, but "hefty"). He lived life with gusto! He had just taken a bite of beets...and we were eating in the dining room...which we rarely did (I don't remember the occasion) but it was a "special" occasion. He sneezed with tremendous gusto! Mom had to redecorate the room! New wall paper and curtains. A family legend was born that day! :XD:


No wonder a family legend was born after that effort.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> menopause? (mother nature)


It rained heavily during the night . Today is a bit grey and chilly but I think we are getting of lightly as other parts of the country have had heavy down pour strong winds and snow . I'm just hoping they keep it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Well I think I've got waves, water spouts and whales. Although sons little 2 year old nephew says they are fat fish


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It was a lovely weekend - hope you all have some signs of Spring (or Fall)to fuel your spirits.

The weather has been rainy (and even snowy) which causes me headaches, but I've been keeping up with the Fever Few and so far have managed to keep the headaches at bay. I sure don't want to go back to my days of having migraines.

Lots of work to catch up on since I played last week. I won't be able to start any of my craft projects for a while, and I sure miss it and look forward to diving in the first chance I get. The company wanted me to take on a new role in project management, but I've declined as this one was enough for me for awhile. Building up a nice nest egg for hobbies and trips and that's all I want.

Love to all and hope it's a good week. Keeping you all in my prayers and missing some of our "old friends" - hope Paula and Betty are doing fine.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I think I've got waves, water spouts and whales. Although sons little 2 year old nephew says they are fat fish


Another masterpiece completed; it's lovely.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Here's a photo from yesterday.

They sure look like whales to me -- beautiful.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> Another masterpiece completed; it's lovely.


Got the sleeves to finish first but I was glad to get this part all done after the mistakes I kept making at the beginning


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo from yesterday.
> 
> They sure look like whales to me -- beautiful.


Thank you . I love the rabbit decor and your grandson ? Is cute he is wearing a similar vest to the pattern I'm planning on doing next


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, when I get back from Ontario I will go see my doctor.


Hope it isn't anything too serious.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . I love the rabbit decor and your grandson ? Is cute he is wearing a similar vest to the pattern I'm planning on doing next


Yes, that's DGS. He has on an argyle sweater -- I'm thinking of trying it too...I have an old pattern from Work Basket magazine for argyle socks and that just seems beyond me at this point, but I think I could do a pullover vest. I'm sure you'll do a great job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 🐇🐓🐣🐑
> Truly hope everyone had a wonderful Easter Sunday with family and friends. I am so blessed to have Gage in my life. He brings a smile to my face and tears to my eyes. Just so grateful he is my son. Overwhelmed today with my love for him and it is the first Easter without Greg. Bittersweet is the word that comes to mind😢


Glad you had a good Easter with Gage. Only a few more days before you move into your new apartment. You must be excited.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I think I've got waves, water spouts and whales. Although sons little 2 year old nephew says they are fat fish


 :thumbup: Adorable!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Marikayknits said:


> Hello everyone and hope all have had a happy and blessed Easter. We had a "laid back "holiday, just DH,MIL and me. We had baked ham, potato and macaroni salads and pickled beets.
> Tomorrow I will fix yams and fresh asparagus to go with the ham. Of course we have some good chocolate treats, the Easter Bunny was good to us!! I have been dealing with a rather nasty and painful back problem with sciatic pain since the beginning of the year. It has greatly reduced my mobility and what I am able to do. DH has been great, taking care of both his mother and me. I had one epidural injection in Feb. and will be having another one, more guided toward the sciatic area on April 12. Wish me the best!! I have been following along with the KTP and keep all of you in my prayers.


Sciatic pain is so nasty. Your DH is a sweetheart to look after you and his mom. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I think I've got waves, water spouts and whales. Although sons little 2 year old nephew says they are fat fish


That is lovely Sonja.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo from yesterday.
> 
> They sure look like whales to me -- beautiful.


Very artistic. I'm assuming that young man is your grandson. Handsome boy.l


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I hope everyone had a wonderful Easter day. It was gorgeous weather here, warm enough that we sat outside without any coats. We had a lovely dinner, although there was enough food to feed an army, and we were only 6. I baked a ham and cooked squash. My SIL cooked a turkey, dressing, cabbage rolls, mashed potatoes, biscuits. We were all stuffed. Dessert was profiteroles. My great nephew ate most of them along with a bowl of fresh cucumbers. He says they go well together. It poured rain overnight and now the wind is blowing up a gale. I hear we are going back into the deep freeze this coming weekend. Will Spring ever come! I am caught up so I'm going for breakfast. TTYL.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I think I've got waves, water spouts and whales. Although sons little 2 year old nephew says they are fat fish


That's great, Sonja


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

TNS, happy you had a chance to hike on the desert in bloom. 
Rookie, love the rabbit door. Your DGS is handsome.
Sonja, you have outdone yourself. Love the whales.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo from yesterday.
> 
> They sure look like whales to me -- beautiful.


Cute,your GS is sure growing fast, love the door decoration.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I think I've got waves, water spouts and whales. Although sons little 2 year old nephew says they are fat fish


Was this the one you reversed and had to tink? it looks so professional, Sonja! Fat fish and all!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> That is lovely Sonja.


Thank you Liz 
Glad to hear you had a lovely time over Easter . Too much food here to along with chocolate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: Adorable!


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's great, Sonja


Thank you Bonnie . I've been wanting to knit this pattern for a while now , finally decided to do it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Was this the one you reversed and had to tink? it looks so professional, Sonja! Fat fish and all!


Thank you Joy and Julie . Yes it took a while to get going . I think I did the first row about 5 times before I actually got it right . To busy chatting


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goofed


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad your Easter was good. Sorry to hear of you back pain and hope the injection works well. You will be in my prayers.


Marikayknits said:


> Hello everyone and hope all have had a happy and blessed Easter. We had a "laid back "holiday, just DH,MIL and me. We had baked ham, potato and macaroni salads and pickled beets.
> Tomorrow I will fix yams and fresh asparagus to go with the ham. Of course we have some good chocolate treats, the Easter Bunny was good to us!! I have been dealing with a rather nasty and painful back problem with sciatic pain since the beginning of the year. It has greatly reduced my mobility and what I am able to do. DH has been great, taking care of both his mother and me. I had one epidural injection in Feb. and will be having another one, more guided toward the sciatic area on April 12. Wish me the best!! I have been following along with the KTP and keep all of you in my prayers.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well thank you! Will make them for you anytime.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~BUT....your scoop & dump biscuits are SOOOO yummy! I loved 'em!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well said.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~It's a tough time right now, Mel. Our hearts are with you.
> Loads of bunny hugs for you & Gage! He is a treat...glad you have him. Every day..tell him you love him. I'm sure you do...you are a wonderful mom!
> 
> Bittersweet....we can all hope for changes in the future, but what you are doing now is right....for you, Gage, AND Greg.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Cutest thing ever!


Swedenme said:


> Well I think I've got waves, water spouts and whales. Although sons little 2 year old nephew says they are fat fish


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a handsome young boy Cute door decoration also.


RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo from yesterday.
> 
> They sure look like whales to me -- beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Monday 28 March '16

Today is Something On A Stick Day. No, we are not talking about mops or brooms (although we are very thankful for them, of course!) but Something On A Stick Day is all about celebrating foods we love to eat  that just happen to come on a stick!

Who doesnt love relaxed finger food that you can pick up by the stick and eat? So whether its a toffee apple, camp-fire sausage, cheese cubes on a toothpick, ice cream bar, lollipop or other lovely treats, feel free to indulge in them on this day! Or why not try the favourite American food on a stick if you can  the famous corn dog?

What about planning an entire meal of a starter, main course and dessert all on sticks? Easy, informal, and fun  and very little cleaning up to do afterwards! What a great theme for a dinner party to have on Something on a Stick Day!

Buckwheat Blini Breakfast Kebabs

Approx. 8 kebabs (serves 2-4)

Ingredients

100g buckwheat flour
Scant ½ tsp bicarbonate soda
150ml soy milk (or other dairy free milk)
1tsp ground chia or flax
3 tbs agave syrup
½ tsp cinnamon
1 tsp vanilla
extra water to thin batter as needed
Approx. 2 cups fruit chunks of choice.
Maple syrup to serve

Method

1. Blend together all ingredients (other than water) until very smooth. Add as much water as necessary to create a thick but easily pourable batter.

2. Prepare fruit for kebabs- you can use any fruit that can be skewered. I used banana and apricot halves. Set aside.

3. Using a melon baller (most practical method) spoon small dollops of the pancake mixture onto a hot lightly oiled frying pan and fry for approx. 30 seconds or so on each side until golden.

4. When all the blinis are cooked thread them onto skewers alternating with chunks of fruit. Drizzle with maple syrup to serve.

http://www.includingcake.com/blog/2012/11/buckwheat-blini-breakfast-kebabs.html

Today is Black Forest Cake Day. Chocolate, cherries and cream are on the menu for Black Forest Cake Day. Black forest cake, or Black Forest gateaux are the English names for the German dessert, Schwarzwälder Kirschtorte, which translates to Black Forest cherry torte

NOTE: The following recipe comes from a blog written by 'spriklebakes' - i suggest you use the url at the end of the recipes and check it out - she has tons of pictures showing what she is doing and would help you see that it is not a difficult cake to make - only time consuming. all you chocoaholics out this - this is the cake for you.

Black Forest Dome Cake

Yield: 24 servings

Source: Sprinkle Bakes original with cake adapted from Ina Garten.

Prep: 4 hours; total time about 8 hours or up to 24

Stock up on semisweet chocolate before making this recipe. The chocolate frosting uses 1 1/2 lbs., which is more than I've ever used in a single frosting recipe, but the end result is a true chocoholic's dream!

I suggest making this cake over the course of two or three days. Chilling the dome cake before filling it is essential, otherwise it will be too soft and break apart under the weight of the whipped filling- so don't skip that step! Please read the notes at the bottom of this recipe for additional tips.

Cake

Ingredients

1 cup/ 242g buttermilk
1/2 cup/ 100g vegetable oil
2 large eggs, room temperature
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 3/4 cups/221g all-purpose flour
2 cups/400g granulated sugar
3/4 cups/ 68g cocoa powder
2 teaspoons baking soda
1 teaspoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 cup/230g freshly brewed hot coffee

Directions

For the two 9-inch rounds:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F. Grease two 9-inch round cake pans and line them with parchment (or use flour a flour-based baking spray to grease and flour in one step-no parchment needed).

2. In a four cup measure, combine buttermilk, oil, eggs, and vanilla set aside.

3. Combine the flour, sugar, cocoa, baking soda, baking powder and salt in a large bowl. Whisk together until flour and cocoa are free of lumps.

4. With the mixer on low speed, slowly add the wet ingredients to the dry.

5. Gradually add the hot coffee and mix briefly; scrape down bowl and beat again on low speed.

6. Pour batter into the prepared pans and bake for 35-45 minutes.

7. Turn them out on a wire rack to let cool completely.

8. Level cakes with a large serrated knife if needed.

9. Wrap layers in plastic wrap and refrigerate to firm, about 2 hours.

For the dome cake

1. Grease and flour a 2 quart (or larger) heat-proof bowl (preferably stainless steel).

2. Repeat cake batter recipe and mix batter as directed.

3. Pour batter in prepared bowl and bake for 50-60 minutes or until cake springs back when pressed in the center.

4. Turn cake out onto a wire rack and let cool completely.

5. Wrap in plastic wrap and place in the freezer to firm, about 2-3 hours.

Boiled whipped vanilla filling

Ingredients

1/4 cup/32g flour
1 teaspoon salt
2 cups/460g whole milk
2 cups/1 lb unsalted butter, softened
2 cups/400g granulated sugar
1 tablespoon vanilla bean paste or vanilla extract

Directions

1. In a medium saucepan, whisk together flour and 1/2 cup of milk until smooth.

2. Set over medium heat and let cook for 3 minutes, or until slightly hot.

3. Whisk in remaining milk and salt.

4. Whisk constantly until the mixture is thick and paste-like (almost like pudding).

4. Remove from heat and pour into a separate bowl.

5. Place in the refrigerator until cool. When cool, mixture will be thick like set custard.

6. In a large bowl (or bowl of a stand mixer, if you have one) beat the butter and sugar together until fluffy.

7. Add vanilla and mix well.

8. Beat in cooled flour mixture one tablespoon at a time on medium-high speed.

9. When all the flour mixture is added, beat on high speed until light and fluffy, about 6 minutes. NOTE: Rub a little frosting between your fingers, if sugar granules remain, beat for 4 more minutes, or until granules cannot be detected with fingers.

10. Set aside (do not refrigerate) and prepare cherries and syrup.

Cherry filling and syrup

Ingredients

24 oz. jar morello cherries in light syrup
3 tablespoons kirschwasser liqueur
1/4 cup/50g granulated sugar
6 oz. black cherry jam or jelly

Directions

1. Drain cherries and reserve 3/4 cup of cherry juice.

2. Chop cherries (I used a food processor) and press through a sieve to remove additional juice created during chopping.

3. Stir cherries together with black cherry jam or jelly. Set aside.

4. Combine 3/4 cup cherry juice and 1/4 cup sugar in a small saucepan. Set over low heat and stir until sugar is dissolved. Remove and stir in kirsch liqueur.

Dark chocolate frosting

Ingredients

1/2 cup/46g unsweet cocoa powder
1/2 cup/115g freshly brewed hot coffee
1/4 cup/50g granulated sugar
2 cups/1 lb. unsalted butter, softened
3 1/2 cups/ 1 1/2 lbs. semisweet chocolate, melted and cooled

Directions

1. Combine cocoa and hot coffee in a small bowl; whisk until smooth and set aside to cool.

2. Beat sugar and butter together in a large bowl using an electric mixer (or stand mixer with whip attachment, preferred).

3. Gradually beat in cooled chocolate; scrape down bowl and beat again.

4. With the mixer on medium-low speed, gradually add cocoa/coffee mixture. Beat until smooth. NOTE: If frosting is too lax to frost cake, place in the refrigerator for 10 minutes, or until just firm enough to spread.

Cake assembly

Ingredients

Chocolate oak leaves and pine cones (as explained in blog post)
Powdered sugar for dusting

Directions

1. Remove cake layers from refrigerator and place a 9-inch round on serve ware.

2. Brush liberally with kirsch syrup.

3. Cover with half the chopped cherries.

4. Spread about 3/4 cup of boiled vanilla filling over the cherries.

5. Top with second 9-inch cake layer; brush liberally with kirsch syrup, cover with remaining cherries and spread about 3/4 boiled filling over the cherries.

6. Remove bowl cake from the freezer and place it flat-side-up on a plate (or place it back in the bowl it was baked in).

7. Remove the center of the cake using a serrated knife and reserve - NOTE: try to remove it in one piece with flat portion in tact.

8. Place 3/4 of the remaining frosting into the center.

9. Use a serrated knife to cut off the flat end of the reserved cake piece, this creates a cover for the filled center. Place it onto the frosting-filled center and refrigerate for 30 minutes.

10. Turn chilled dome cake over onto the stacked and filled 9-inch rounds.

11. Brush dome layer liberally with kirsch syrup.

12. Use additional boiled frosting to fill in any gaps around the stacked cakes.

13. Generously frost the entire cake with the dark chocolate frosting (there's a lot of frosting, but keep piling it on - it helps give the cake its round shape!).

14. Place chocolate pieces around the bottom edge of the cake. see below

15. Dust entire cake with powdered sugar.

16. Refrigerate 30 minutes, or until chocolate frosting is set.

17. Bring cake to room temperature before serving.

18. Store cake loosely covered in refrigerator.

chocolate pieces: My inspiration for the little chocolate decors comes from the hand-carving on black forest cuckoo clocks. Oak leaves and pine cones are a common motif, and I decided they should be included somewhere on this cake. Ghiradelli recently sent me a few packages of their dark chocolate melting wafers, so I used them in the molds instead of taking pains to temper chocolate. They turned out pretty cute, and they taste good, too!

Notes about this cake

1. Some people have experienced trouble with the boiled filling in a previous recipe I developed. It's usually because the flour and milk mixture wasn't cooked long enough on the stove-top. Make sure to cook it until it is thick like pudding, and cool it completely until it has the consistency of set custard.

2. The boiled frosting may be replaced with 3 cups heavy whipping cream beaten with 3/4 cup of granulated sugar. It won't hold up as well if left sitting out on a buffet for hours, so you'll have to store the cake in the refrigerator at all times,

3. This is a rather large cake - the equivalent of two double layer cakes! I serves up to 24 people, so don't guffaw at the amount of butter, sugar and chocolate - remember, one person is not eating the whole cake, just one (maybe two?) slices. Calorie counters - look away.

4. It's okay to use semisweet chips in the dark chocolate frosting - I did. Just make sure it's a brand that contains some amount of cocoa butter in the ingredients. Of course, high quality chocolate is preferred.

5. Morello cherries in light syrup can be found at Trader Joe's. If you don't have one in your town, grocery stores usually stock "dark pitted cherries in syrup" - buy two 12 oz. cans of those - they'll work fine.

Supplies
Chocolate leaf mold 
Large chocolate pine cone mold 
Small chocolate pine cone mold 
Ghirardelli dark chocolate melting wafers 
5-Quart stainless steel mixing bowl

http://www.sprinklebakes.com/2013/12/black-forest-dome-cake.html

Today is Weed Appreciation Day. Whats wrong with weeds? Natural environments, gardens, parks and public places are home to huge varieties of plants and flowers, and weeds are an important part of that ecosystem.

On Weed Appreciation Day, consider how much fun you had with dandelions as a child before you pull them up; and consider how many of these weeds are in fact edible (make sure to check its safe!), and unsurprisingly very easy to grow!

Wilted Dandelion Greens Salad Recipe By Roger Doiron

Wilted dandelion greens deliciously straddle the line between raw and cooked. This wilted dandelion greens salad recipe is delicious and easy to make.

Ingredients

4 slices of bacon, chopped 
1 small red onion, diced 
2 tsp brown sugar
2 tbsp cider vinegar 
1 bunch dandelion greens, washed and dried, stems removed 
Salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste

Directions

1. Fry bacon bits in a skillet until they are crisp and have rendered all their fat.

2. Pour off all but 1 tablespoon of the bacon drippings and return the skillet to the burner.

3. Add onion and stir in the sugar and cider vinegar.

4. Pour the hot dressing over the greens, tossing the dandelion greens so as to coat them with dressing.

5. Add salt and pepper to taste.

Note: To make this recipe vegetarian, omit the bacon and prepare the dressing with oil.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/real-food/dandelion-greens-salad-recipe-zmaz08amzmcc.aspx

Leek and Nettle Soup Recipe

Ingredients

2 large (washed) potatoes cut up small with skin on
10 cups water
4 cups thinly sliced leeks
1/2 cup dried stinging nettle (or equivalent fresh)
Handful of fresh finely chopped dandelions
Handful of dried or fresh (washed) red clovers
2 tsp. of dried thyme (or equivalent fresh)
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. pepper
3 tsp. garlic powder
3 tsp. dulce flakes (reserve one teaspoon for garnishing)

Instructions

1. In one pot bring potatoes to a boil. Once par-boiled, drain and rinse.

2. In a large pot, pour in water, add stinging nettle. Bring to a boil. Lower temperature and add all remaining ingredients (including potatoes). Stir well. Simmer 30 minutes.

3. Place soup mixture in a blender and turn on low for 10-20 seconds. Pour into bowls and garnish with dulce flakes. (Garnish with fresh parsley as well if you have it!)

http://www.ediblewildfood.com/leek-and-nettle-soup-recipe.aspx

Goldenrod Oil Recipe

Ingredients

Fresh picked goldenrod flowers
Extra virgin olive oil
Mason jar

Instructions

1. Stuff as many fresh-picked goldenrod flowers as possible into a sterilized mason jar. Slowly pour enough extra virgin olive oil into the mason jar to thoroughly cover the flowers. Make sure you get all the air bubbles out by poking a skewer into the mixture several times. Seal tight.

2. Allow the mixture to sit for about six weeks so that all the healing properties from the flowers can be absorbed into the oil. After minimum six weeks, strain it through a cheesecloth.

Goldenrod oil is used topically for muscle cramps, including uterine cramps. It is also good for sore muscles including neck muscle soreness.

Interesting Note: Goldenrod oil essential oil (not the above homemade version) is used as an antiseptic and an anti-inflammatory ointment. Good for the circulatory system, a massage with goldenrod essential oil works well for various aches and pains. The oil is also good for the skin, and is effective in healing various skin conditions.

http://www.ediblewildfood.com/goldenrod-oil.aspx

Vinegar of the Four Thieves Recipe

Ingredients

1 quart apple cider vinegar
1 tbsp. lavender
1 tbsp. rosemary
1 tbsp. sage
1 tbsp. wormwood
1 tbsp. rue
1 tbsp. mint
1 tbsp. cut up fresh garlic

Instructions

1. Combine all the dried herbs and add to the vinegar. Let steep two weeks in direct sunshine. Shake daily.

2. After the two weeks, strain, making sure you get as much vinegar as possible out of the herbs.

3. Rebottle and add the fresh garlic. Let sit for one more week.

4. Remove the garlic. 
NOTE: If you plan on storing this mixture for over two months, add ½ cup of vegetable glycerin. Be sure not to use a jar with a metal lid as the vinegar is an acid and it will corrode.

http://www.ediblewildfood.com/vinegar-of-the-four-thieves.aspx

Yarrow Tea Recipe

Ingredients

1 tsp. of dried yarrow
1 cup boiling water
Slice of lemon

Instructions

1. Add the dried yarrow in a mug of boiling water and allow to steep minimum 10 minutes. Strain leaves.

2. Add honey to sweeten if desired or a slice of lemon.

Alternative method:

1. Add 2 fresh large Yarrow leaves to a cup of boiling water and let steep minimum 10 minutes.

2. Remove leaves then if desired, add honey to sweeten or a slice of lemon.

http://www.ediblewildfood.com/yarrow-tea.aspx

Clover Syrup Recipe

Ingredients

4 cups red (and white) clover flowers
2 1/2 cups water
2 tbsp lemon juice
3 1/2 cups organic cane sugar

Instructions

1. Boil the flowers for about 10 minutes or until the colour comes out of the flowers.

2. Strain and measure 2 1/4 cups liquid (add water if needed).

3. Return to pot.

4. Add lemon juice and sugar.

5. Bring to a full rolling boil then reduce heat.

6. Simmer until liquid becomes syrupy.

7. Pour into a bottle or jar and store in the fridge up to 6 months.

Edible Wilds in Recipe: Red Clover

http://www.ediblewildfood.com/clover-syrup.aspx

NOTE: For a ton of other recieps go to http://www.ediblewildfood.com/wild-food-recipes.aspx

At the age of 77, who became the oldest person to travel in space?

Neil Armstrong
John Glenn
Buzz Aldrin
Alan Shepard

A human brain weighs about three pounds.

March 28
1986 - Lady Gaga
1970 - Vince Vaughn
1955 - Reba McEntire

March 28, 1797
Nathaniel Briggs of New Hampshire patented a washing machine.

Answer: John Glenn, Jr. is a former Marine Corps aviator, astronaut, and United States senator. He was selected as one of the "Mercury Seven" group of military test pilots selected in 1959 by NASA to become America's first astronauts and fly the Project Mercury spacecraft. On February 20, 1962, Glenn flew the Friendship 7 mission and became the first American to orbit the Earth and the fifth person in space. On October 29, 1998, while still a sitting senator, he became the oldest person to fly in space, and the only one to fly in both the Mercury and Space Shuttle programs, when at age 77, he flew as a Payload Specialist on Discovery mission STS-95. He was awarded the Presidential Medal of Freedom in 2012.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great minds always work together. --- sam



darowil said:


> I see we thought along similar lines...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - that is beautful - great sweater. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Well I think I've got waves, water spouts and whales. Although sons little 2 year old nephew says they are fat fish


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

very handsome grandson - love the rabbit. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo from yesterday.
> 
> They sure look like whales to me -- beautiful.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

may we see it when it is all finished - please. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Got the sleeves to finish first but I was glad to get this part all done after the mistakes I kept making at the beginning


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when i was growing up at home in pennsylvania the church of the brethren colleges had choirs that traveled to various churches within their district. Juniata and Elizabethtown choirs always came to our church. the choir members stayed with members of the church they were visiting. i can remember the men sitting in our living room knitting argyle socks for their girlfriends - it was the 'in thing' to be doing - this being in the early fifties. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, that's DGS. He has on an argyle sweater -- I'm thinking of trying it too...I have an old pattern from Work Basket magazine for argyle socks and that just seems beyond me at this point, but I think I could do a pullover vest. I'm sure you'll do a great job.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sweet cream and chocolate with cucumbers - hmmm - an interesting combination. --- sam



budasha said:


> I hope everyone had a wonderful Easter day. It was gorgeous weather here, warm enough that we sat outside without any coats. We had a lovely dinner, although there was enough food to feed an army, and we were only 6. I baked a ham and cooked squash. My SIL cooked a turkey, dressing, cabbage rolls, mashed potatoes, biscuits. We were all stuffed. Dessert was profiteroles. My great nephew ate most of them along with a bowl of fresh cucumbers. He says they go well together. It poured rain overnight and now the wind is blowing up a gale. I hear we are going back into the deep freeze this coming weekend. Will Spring ever come! I am caught up so I'm going for breakfast. TTYL.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

we had a beautiful day yesterday - 75° - no breeze - it was so pleasant to be outdoors - the egg hunt went perfectly - even a few left for the mower to find this summer. early evening it clouded up and gave us a good old fashioned thunder and lightening storm with hail. not the kind of storm where you wonder whether you should go to the basement or not (my favorite) but it was a good storm with lots of rain and wind - thought it was going to break the windows several times. today is overcast and cool - not quite 50°. the wind is very cool. quite a different kind of day.

phyllis came to watch the egg hunt - heidi had ham in the crockpot and asked phyllis if she would stay to which she answered 'no - i have my lunch cooking at home' and she walked out the door. she sure has been on edge for a while - nice but you know there could be an explosion any time. not sure what her problem is. she is back to hurting the ones she is to love the most - and all of it is directed at heidi. i dare say nothing - heidi would not like it and phyllis would take off like a rocket. but i may needle her just a little - i love getting her going - and then i can leave. oh - i am bad. --- sam


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> we had a beautiful day yesterday - 75° - no breeze - it was so pleasant to be outdoors - the egg hunt went perfectly - even a few left for the mower to find this summer. early evening it clouded up and gave us a good old fashioned thunder and lightening storm with hail. not the kind of storm where you wonder whether you should go to the basement or not (my favorite) but it was a good storm with lots of rain and wind - thought it was going to break the windows several times. today is overcast and cool - not quite 50°. the wind is very cool. quite a different kind of day.
> 
> phyllis came to watch the egg hunt - heidi had ham in the crockpot and asked phyllis if she would stay to which she answered 'no - i have my lunch cooking at home' and she walked out the door. she sure has been on edge for a while - nice but you know there could be an explosion any time. not sure what her problem is. she is back to hurting the ones she is to love the most - and all of it is directed at heidi. i dare say nothing - heidi would not like it and phyllis would take off like a rocket. but i may needle her just a little - i love getting her going - and then i can leave. oh - i am bad. --- sam


Sam, that is bad, very bad!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Cutest thing ever!


Thank you Gwen


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It rained heavily during the night . Today is a bit grey and chilly but I think we are getting of lightly as other parts of the country have had heavy down pour strong winds and snow . I'm just hoping they keep it


Just watching the news and seeing all the damage done by storm Katie overnight, I had no idea, I slept through it all!
Love your "fat fish" top.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So we are getting snow. Ugh. Supposed to happen off and on all week. 

Days now til move in. Got dishes, cutlery and a shower curtain the other day.

Greg just called here crying and telling me he had some stuff packed up. I told him he is there with everything and he should start sorting his stuff and packing mine and Gages.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> may we see it when it is all finished - please. --- sam


Of course Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sam, that is bad, very bad!


I agree very bad Sam but fun :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> when i was growing up at home in pennsylvania the church of the brethren colleges had choirs that traveled to various churches within their district. Juniata and Elizabethtown choirs always came to our church. the choir members stayed with members of the church they were visiting. i can remember the men sitting in our living room knitting argyle socks for their girlfriends - it was the 'in thing' to be doing - this being in the early fifties. --- sam


I can't imagine men sitting in my livingroom knitting  Most of my female friends don't even knit


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam you are just bad!
Don't you know better than to poke a hornets nest!



thewren said:


> we had a beautiful day yesterday - 75° - no breeze - it was so pleasant to be outdoors - the egg hunt went perfectly - even a few left for the mower to find this summer. early evening it clouded up and gave us a good old fashioned thunder and lightening storm with hail. not the kind of storm where you wonder whether you should go to the basement or not (my favorite) but it was a good storm with lots of rain and wind - thought it was going to break the windows several times. today is overcast and cool - not quite 50°. the wind is very cool. quite a different kind of day.
> 
> phyllis came to watch the egg hunt - heidi had ham in the crockpot and asked phyllis if she would stay to which she answered 'no - i have my lunch cooking at home' and she walked out the door. she sure has been on edge for a while - nice but you know there could be an explosion any time. not sure what her problem is. she is back to hurting the ones she is to love the most - and all of it is directed at heidi. i dare say nothing - heidi would not like it and phyllis would take off like a rocket. but i may needle her just a little - i love getting her going - and then i can leave. oh - i am bad. --- sam


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> we had a beautiful day yesterday - 75° - no breeze - it was so pleasant to be outdoors - the egg hunt went perfectly - even a few left for the mower to find this summer. early evening it clouded up and gave us a good old fashioned thunder and lightening storm with hail. not the kind of storm where you wonder whether you should go to the basement or not (my favorite) but it was a good storm with lots of rain and wind - thought it was going to break the windows several times. today is overcast and cool - not quite 50°. the wind is very cool. quite a different kind of day.
> 
> phyllis came to watch the egg hunt - heidi had ham in the crockpot and asked phyllis if she would stay to which she answered 'no - i have my lunch cooking at home' and she walked out the door. she sure has been on edge for a while - nice but you know there could be an explosion any time. not sure what her problem is. she is back to hurting the ones she is to love the most - and all of it is directed at heidi. i dare say nothing - heidi would not like it and phyllis would take off like a rocket. but i may needle her just a little - i love getting her going - and then i can leave. oh - i am bad. --- sam


You're right Sam - that is sooo bad!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well I feel almost back to normal today, thank goodness.

DH is off to Edmonton to see an ENT doctor, I think he has nasal polyps as he's always plugged up & nasal sprays do nothing. My friends son had them, they were cauterized & he blew thrm out a couple of days later, 2 the size of his thumb, no wonder he was plugged up! 
I decided to stay home in the hope this cold will be completely gone before I leave on Wed.

I decided to do sow extra cooking so DH can't complain about me leaving poor him.
I've got cinnamon buns, regular buns & ham & cheese buns rising. I bought ham & cheese ones before but not made them, we will see how they are. Just a slice of cheddar & ham rolled in dough. Hope they are edible.
I also made banana muffins.
I have burger thawing, I'm going to do meatloaf cupcakes. Maybe tomorrow I'll do some meat pies

Sam, my SIL makes Black Forrest cake, she just adds a can ofcherry pie filling to a chocolate cake & bakes, serves with ice cream or whipped cream. It's really good & very moist.

It's beautiful & sunny here again, supposed to be 6/43F but seems warmer. DS was out with the GKs, said he may take them ice fishing this afternoon & if so will come & take the pup. She loves it. & with the GKs there she will be in her glory


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Just watching the news and seeing all the damage done by storm Katie overnight, I had no idea, I slept through it all!
> Love your "fat fish" top.


I'm glad you have no damage. Seems like there have been lots of bad stores this winter.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Just checking in so that I will get the notifications. I have kept up to date on reading, but have chosen to be knitting rather than posting the rest of the time. We escaped the worst of the weather here - we had some wind and some rain, but nothing too extreme, and by this evening, it was looking quite calm, with even a bit of sunshine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just checking in so that I will get the notifications. I have kept up to date on reading, but have chosen to be knitting rather than posting the rest of the time. We escaped the worst of the weather here - we had some wind and some rain, but nothing too extreme, and by this evening, it was looking quite calm, with even a bit of sunshine.


I gather it was quite bad around London.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I think I've got waves, water spouts and whales. Although sons little 2 year old nephew says they are fat fish


I really love that! I just don't get on with intarsia designs, but I really admire other people's productions. I think 'fat fish' is pretty good for a 2 year old - turn it into 'large marine creature' and he is 100% accurate!

Great work! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gather it was quite bad around London.


Yes, it sounds as if the south-east corner - Hampshire, Sussex, Kent, and, I think, Surrey, bore the brunt of it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I gather it was quite bad around London.


I'm in Romford. It wasn't too bad here , but other areas have had serious problems, including roof blown off, walls blown down and a huge crane bent in half in Greenwich .


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

We got away fairly lightly, one branch lost from tree by back door but it didn't damage anything except a few squashed plants! However' in Alderney the winds were stronger and blew a stable building into an adjacent home. I assume there weren't any horses in it at the time, hope not! The house owner was woken by the noise but only got windows broken. The stable was a wooden structure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*question* Just put 2 homemade spinach & ham quiche in the oven. Can I freeze one of them?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Going to get my renters insurance tomorrow and sign my lease. 
So close, can't wait. I love my friends who have put us up but I think we are all ready to get back to our normal lives. It will be nice to wake up in my own home and have things my way. 

New chapter in my life is ready to begin. Jumping in with both feet. Scared yet confident. Does that even sound possible. Lol.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh - so much fun. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I agree very bad Sam but fun :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope you get Deuce as soon as you move too. Stay strong; it is going to be hard but you can do this. Praying for every9one involved and that if it is meant to be you all together that the good hane will happen. I know you will do well whatever God has in mind for you.


gagesmom said:


> So we are getting snow. Ugh. Supposed to happen off and on all week.
> 
> Days now til move in. Got dishes, cutlery and a shower curtain the other day.
> 
> Greg just called here crying and telling me he had some stuff packed up. I told him he is there with everything and he should start sorting his stuff and packing mine and Gages.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you have to remember bonnie - this was sixty-plus years ago. i doubt now if they are knitting argyle socks for their girlfriends. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine men sitting in my livingroom knitting  Most of my female friends don't even knit


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really Sam! If YOU get stung you'll deserve it for sure. LOL



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam you are just bad!
> Don't you know better than to poke a hornets nest!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do bonnie - i have been stung by those hornets more times than i want to remember - but when they start stinging my children my claws come out and i want to cause damage any way i can. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam you are just bad!
> Don't you know better than to poke a hornets nest!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Absolutely possible. And this sounds like our strong Melody!


gagesmom said:


> Going to get my renters insurance tomorrow and sign my lease.
> So close, can't wait. I love my friends who have put us up but I think we are all ready to get back to our normal lives. It will be nice to wake up in my own home and have things my way.
> 
> New chapter in my life is ready to begin. Jumping in with both feet. Scared yet confident. Does that even sound possible. Lol.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, Gwen, I'd think you can certainly freeze a quiche--have bought them frozen before. I'd just make sure the container is freezer approved.

Melody, I understand what you mean by scared yet confident. You're going to do great! And yes, it will be good to have your own place--I know how it feels. Hugs to you.

My beads for knitting arrived...they're a bit bigger than I expected (wasn't sure about numbers/size), but that's okay; I'll just use a bigger yarn like sport weight instead of lace weight--and now I have a better idea of size vs number also, so if I do another knitting project with beads, it will help me visualize it more effectively. Yes, I have another hare-brained idea! LOL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

thewren said:


> i do bonnie - i have been stung by those hornets more times than i want to remember - but when they start stinging my children my claws come out and i want to cause damage any way i can. --- sam


Hi Sam that's hilarious, I know where you're coming from, we call it being a brown arm, as in Sh...t stirrer! Lol!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Sorlenna! I knew I had seen them in the freezer section of the grocery store. Great that you got your beads. I never did finish the kerchief pattern you published that I was going to try to add beads to; think at the point I attempted it I wasn't ready skill wise. Will definitely give it a try again. Just not right now. Got too many other must do projects.

Sam your a good Dad......take the stings and protect the kids. I'm just teasing when I say you'd deserve any stings. You're a good man.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooooooo.....I like that phrase....a brown arm.....will remember that one.


Fan said:


> Hi Sam that's hilarious, I know where you're coming from, we call it being a brown arm, as in Sh...t stirrer! Lol!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely - but if i move fast enough and get there in time for dinner there won't be any to freeze. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> *question* Just put 2 homemade spinach & ham quiche in the oven. Can I freeze one of them?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you are right gwen - but i get so angry at her - what kind of person derives pleasure from hurting those she should love the most? i didn't get it when we were married and i still don't get it. rest assured i will not be saying anything - it just makes it harder for the children. i don't want that. i just want to slap her and ask her if she can't see what she is doing. but the tragedy here is that she would deny it and never see what she is doing. i'll be good really. but in my mind i am going to be very bad. lol --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Really Sam! If YOU get stung you'll deserve it for sure. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you fan - and i can be a dandy. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi Sam that's hilarious, I know where you're coming from, we call it being a brown arm, as in Sh...t stirrer! Lol!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello my friends I have a bad case of craft fog ....could someone tell me what size of yarn DK is please


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

thewren said:


> you have to remember bonnie - this was sixty-plus years ago. i doubt now if they are knitting argyle socks for their girlfriends. --- sam


The first pair of sox I ever made were argyles for my boyfriend when I was a senior in high school. I remember having round plastic bobbins that sounded like castenets when I was knitting.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> you are right gwen - but i get so angry at her - what kind of person derives pleasure from hurting those she should love the most? i didn't get it when we were married and i still don't get it. rest assured i will not be saying anything - it just makes it harder for the children. i don't want that. i just want to slap her and ask her if she can't see what she is doing. but the tragedy here is that she would deny it and never see what she is doing. i'll be good really. but in my mind i am going to be very bad. lol --- sam


She sounds selfish and manipulative. Good for you for only being bad mentally. Least said soonest mended.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *question* Just put 2 homemade spinach & ham quiche in the oven. Can I freeze one of them?


Sure, you can.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew got a special request last night from a young girl in our church. She is the youngest of five in her family. She has triplet siblings who are 2 years older than she is and then a brother in junior high school. This girl is in 3rd grade. The children in this family love to see Matthew's drawings. The youngest girl took some of Matthew's notecards to school to show her class. She wants to buy a card for each student and the teacher of that class. The kids were so delighted to see these drawings and each wanted a card. What a tribute this little girl is doing for Matthew and her class.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello my friends I have a bad case of craft fog ....could someone tell me what size of yarn DK is please


It is a #3 here in the USA. It is similar to sport weight yarn if that helps. I am assuming Canada and the USA are similar in the yarn labels as this information is what I follow in the USA. Usually uses size 5-6 US needle size.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are right gwen - but i get so angry at her - what kind of person derives pleasure from hurting those she should love the most? i didn't get it when we were married and i still don't get it. rest assured i will not be saying anything - it just makes it harder for the children. i don't want that. i just want to slap her and ask her if she can't see what she is doing. but the tragedy here is that she would deny it and never see what she is doing. i'll be good really. but in my mind i am going to be very bad. lol --- sam


Sam, I've always wanted to write a book I would title: "Things I Have Always Wanted to Say, But Knew I Shouldn't".


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo from yesterday.
> 
> They sure look like whales to me -- beautiful.


He is getting so big. Was his dad tall? I am so glad that your Easter was enjoyable. I don't blame you for not wanting to take on another business project right now. It is certainly a compliment that another venture was offered to you. They show that they really treasure your talent. We do too.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Well I think I've got waves, water spouts and whales. Although sons little 2 year old nephew says they are fat fish


Lovely whales. They look like they are talking with each other. You are so talented.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> And I was cool today in a cardigan at 21C!


That would be t-shirt and shorts weather here. It is much cooler her and I have gotten out with a long sleeve top and a light jacket. Today was just above freezing and I wore a long sleeve t-shirt and a sleeveless vest. I was quite warm.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sam you're explaining a very similar situation to what we have with Lilian, she's got a dual personality, can be very charming and sweet, but also very vindictive and sarcastic big time. No news re her condition so we play the waiting game. We had a great time at football last night and our team won so that was a big plus, we let off steam yelling and yahooing a great stress reliever. I've been out to visit my dear friend on the sheep farm and had a good catchup so feeling quite good today. She's given me some fresh farm eggs which will go down very well. Cheers Fan xxx


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> absolutely - but if i move fast enough and get there in time for dinner there won't be any to freeze. lol --- sam


I suspect Gwen would keep it warm and serve it to you if that would happen.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

pacer said:


> It is a #3 here in the USA. It is similar to sport weight yarn if that helps. I am assuming Canada and the USA are similar in the yarn labels as this information is what I follow in the USA. Usually uses size 5-6 US needle size.


Thank you Now my yarn stash search can start


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I think I've got waves, water spouts and whales. Although sons little 2 year old nephew says they are fat fish


Those are most definitely whales! 👍👍🐳🐳


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Good chuckles this morning Julie. Brantley and I both enjoyed them.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sam I love the recipes &#128077; I have had nearly everyone of them while growing up. My bunch have tried most of them as well. Yarrow is good to sprinkle on salads and in soups and stews.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Give a cat an inch...(!)


gagesmom said:


> Finished making this blanket for my friends daughter yesterday and the cats have claimed it. Lol.


 :-D


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry about the cake, Sorlenna...such a horrible feeling, I know. I lost control of two pumpkin pies at Thanksgiving...saved everyone all those calories!


Sorlenna said:


> Our guests have come and gone and the food was delicious...I managed to drop part of a cake in the floor...  But the rest was saved. I'm still full and not quite sure how it got to be nearly 5:30 pm already. Guess I'll go and sit & knit for a bit before we decide to have a ham sandwich with the leftovers!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Going to get my renters insurance tomorrow and sign my lease.
> So close, can't wait. I love my friends who have put us up but I think we are all ready to get back to our normal lives. It will be nice to wake up in my own home and have things my way.
> 
> New chapter in my life is ready to begin. Jumping in with both feet. Scared yet confident. Does that even sound possible. Lol.


Being scared and comfortable is very possible. 👍👍


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Everyone -- I would love you to join in our conversation which I will be starting tomorrow ; here is the information.

If any of you are interested, I just opened a CONVERSATION about knitting your sweater by taking measures etc.

We are finishing up the actual workshop but the ladies wanted to make another one so that is what we will be doing. there is also a pdf with some information and I would love to see some of you( or all of you }join us

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-396124-1.html

It will start tomorrow - around noon EST

Please read the whole first page so you know what we are talking about. I would also suggest you might find the actual workshop interesting. The information on the "Conversation" is the edited version of some of the Workshop posts.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi Everyone -- I would love you to join in our conversation which I will be starting tomorrow ; here is the information.

If any of you are interested, I just opened a CONVERSATION about knitting your sweater by taking measures etc.

We are finishing up the actual workshop but the ladies wanted to make another one so that is what we will be doing. there is also a pdf with some information and I would love to see some of you( or all of you }join us

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-396124-1.html

It will start tomorrow - around noon EST

Please read the whole first page so you know what we are talking about. I would also suggest you might find the actual workshop interesting. The information on the "Conversation" is the edited version of some of the Workshop posts.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love that analogy!


Marikayknits said:


> Julie, housework is like stringing pearls with no knot at the end!!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Love that analogy!


But if you don't keep it to a reasonable standard you end up with very toxic mess, which takes twice as long to clean up afterwards. I'm not perfect by any means but can't abide clutter and serious grubbiness.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> He is getting so big. Was his dad tall? I am so glad that your Easter was enjoyable. I don't blame you for not wanting to take on another business project right now. It is certainly a compliment that another venture was offered to you. They show that they really treasure your talent. We do too.


Yes, Dad was 6'3" --- Mom is close to 6' --- and of course, there's his grandpa (DH) at 6'4". He has his Dad's long legs and the long torso from Grandpa's side. He's taller than the average 9 year old and he's only 7! First Grade teacher is now giving him "enrichment" packets to keep him from getting bored with the first grade studies...we were doing fractions the other day. I think I had to learn those in third grade.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Agreed!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~It's a tough time right now, Mel. Our hearts are with you.
> Loads of bunny hugs for you & Gage! He is a treat...glad you have him. Every day..tell him you love him. I'm sure you do...you are a wonderful mom!
> 
> Bittersweet....we can all hope for changes in the future, but what you are doing now is right....for you, Gage, AND Greg.
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hello everyone, We are back from our travels and have an update on situation with Lilian. OMG I could write a book it's a real drama going on.
> Will keep it short so here goes.
> She didn't break her hip, the pain was from her leg due to poor circulation, but she has had a serious heart attack, has kidney failure, emphysema and infection in leg to name main problems. She's been extremely abusive and vicious to nursing staff and they won't operate due to poor breathing, so it's pretty much morphine, and let nature take its course as she refuses all treatment, and keeps ripping out oxygen leads. A terribly sad end to her life. She won't let anyone visit, has told staff not to admit us, so it's a pretty distressing time for us all.
> I just wish it was over, and her suffering ended, it's terribly hard all round.
> So that's where things lie at present. I wish with all heart it wasn't so, but life sure throws us some challenges does t it? Thanks for reading cheers Fan


So sorry to hear this and wish she wasn't able to shut everyone out of her life right now. Makes me wonder if she is also having some dementia or problems with normal thinking. Makes it so hard on everyone else too when she won't let you into her life. I hope with the medication they can get her calmed down. I know mom's behavior was erratic at times toward the end and she was even a little paranoid at times. Perhaps this is happening with her. I do hope her suffering isn't terrible but that sounds like it has been quite painful with so much all at once. Big Hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

At last we got to celebrate DGD's birthday and give her the skirt. She absolutely loved it was just thrilled. I wish I had taken a picture of the box I put it in and the card. It was a robin's egg blue round box with pink roses on it and delicate green leaves. I glued the crystals used in the skirt in the center of some of the roses and as a heart surrounding her name on the card. In the center of the box I added a delicate see through grey bow with long tails coming down and glued a lovely small pink bird, (Not real, of course.) Her name is Katiclaire and I found a cupcake Katie card that was a musical stuffed felt cupcake with a magnet on it. I got her to twirl in it for me and for us. I put it in the box with the final riffle side up and it looked like a giant flower when the lid was taken off. Hope you enjoy.

Also, it looks like I will have enough yarn for the 2nd sock. Problem solved. I'm not done yet but should be soon.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear this and wish she wasn't able to shut everyone out of her life right now. Makes me wonder if she is also having some dementia or problems with normal thinking. Makes it so hard on everyone else too when she won't let you into her life. I hope with the medication they can get her calmed down. I know mom's behavior was erratic at times toward the end and she was even a little paranoid at times. Perhaps this is happening with her. I do hope her suffering isn't terrible but that sounds like it has been quite painful with so much all at once. Big Hugs.


Sadly, one of the side effects of kidney failure is that one builds up toxins in the blood and changes one's electrolytes and acid/base balance. This, in turn, makes changes with normal thinking. On top of this, while the opiates help the pain, they also interfere with rational thinking. I am so sorry that she won't let relatives see her, but perhaps she is inwardly aware that she is not in her "right mind" and prefers that others not see her this way. Prayers she will be able to be comfortable and quickly come to an end of this mortal existence and on to the next world.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry to hear this and wish she wasn't able to shut everyone out of her life right now. Makes me wonder if she is also having some dementia or problems with normal thinking. Makes it so hard on everyone else too when she won't let you into her life. I hope with the medication they can get her calmed down. I know mom's behavior was erratic at times toward the end and she was even a little paranoid at times. Perhaps this is happening with her. I do hope her suffering isn't terrible but that sounds like it has been quite painful with so much all at once. Big Hugs.


Sadly, one of the side effects of kidney failure is that one builds up toxins in the blood and changes one's electrolytes and acid/base balance. This, in turn, makes changes with normal thinking. On top of this, while the opiates help the pain, they also interfere with rational thinking. I am so sorry that she won't let relatives see her, but perhaps she is inwardly aware that she is not in her "right mind" and prefers that others not see her this way. Prayers she will be able to be comfortable and quickly come to an end of this mortal existence and on to the next world.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew is on target for getting this drawing done. He knows the timeline he has to fit it into. I believe he will work on it quite a bit tomorrow as we will be at church for about 6 hours and Matthew will draw a good part of that time. DS#1 has to play trumpet at both services and DH will only do one service this year as his stomach area still has pain from his last surgery. Next surgery is in 2 weeks and then he will feel even worse than he does now. Usually DH and DS#1 play for both services on Easter. DH plays flute, trumpet, trombone, and keyboard as well as being a vocalist for worship services. Usually he takes the flute and trumpet and plays keyboard occasionally. Trombone is brought out for special services.


Quite the musical family. So sorry DH has had to feel so badly for so long.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Sadly, one of the side effects of kidney failure is that one builds up toxins in the blood and changes one's electrolytes and acid/base balance. This, in turn, makes changes with normal thinking. On top of this, while the opiates help the pain, they also interfere with rational thinking. I am so sorry that she won't let relatives see her, but perhaps she is inwardly aware that she is not in her "right mind" and prefers that others not see her this way. Prayers she will be able to be comfortable and quickly come to an end of this mortal existence and on to the next world.


Thank you. That all makes sense. I join you with this prayer.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I gt everyone fed & watered tonight but t was a bit of a disaster, I'm glad only DS & family were here.
> 
> I went to set the honeyed beets on the table & hit the edge of the table, they few feet in every direction, the table, floor, cupboards, chairs & me, what a terrible mess. I still have to pull down the dining room curtains as they got splattered too- I guess anything worth doing is worth doing well, good grief!
> 
> Then after I took one bite of my supper I got an esphageal spasm, I don't get this often but it's not fun. This time was worse than ever before & the family had a fit thinking I was choking. It finally subsided after about 1/2 hr & I'm fine now but have promised to tell the doctor. It's happened twice in the last month, before that only a few times a year.


Oh dear Bonnie, and beets do make such a colorful mess.
That spasm sounds awful and not a fun thing to go through. Do you know if it is certain foods that cause it?? DH gets this and he tells me it is because he didn't chew his food well enough but I think it might be a reaction to certain foods. Always seems to happen with broccoli or cauliflower with him. Hope you can find out the cause. If you do, let me know. On looking this up I see it does not seem to be related to the type of food but many other possible reasons.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you Daralene.....I hope they do not have milk. So many times I have found that recipes have been changed and now contain milk in some form. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


That I don't know. Hopefully they will show the ingredients so you can see before you buy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Thank you Daralene.....I hope they do not have milk. So many times I have found that recipes have been changed and now contain milk in some form. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


You can email them. Go to this link and either click on email or contact us:
http://www.nestle.co.uk/brands/chocolate_and_confectionery/boxed


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for that, she has several problems, kidney failure, emphysema, circulation issues, heart attack, infection in leg. Etc etc.no oxygen getting to brain through smoking, so she's out of her mind literally, So quite a toxic mess. We are praying it's over soon, as she suffering so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer wrote:
Bella is now at the Ronald McDonald house which will save the family considerable amounts of money. She has complete week one of tests and doctors appointments. The family have a two day weekend and then more appointments. Surgery is scheduled for Wednesday so many prayers will be asked for at that time and in the following days. Bella got to do an Easter egg hunt at the Ronald McDonald house and has been enjoying the therapy dogs at the house. The parents are overwhelmed and feeling a lot of grief right now. The doctors have confirmed the mitochondrial disease diagnosis which is not a good thing at all. They are discussing ways to minimize her crisis that she endures and trying to give her quality life. I believe that her name is being put on the Make A Wish list as well. Mitochondrial disease claims more children's lives than all of the children's cancers each year. Unfortunately there is little research on this disease and no cures. The family face so many challenging decisions and are trying to gain understanding of what is to come.
____________________________________________

So sad to hear this but thankful that they are being treated so well and able to save some money while going through such a devastating time. I know this is hard on you too. Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thanks for that, she has several problems, kidney failure, emphysema, circulation issues, heart attack, infection in leg. Etc etc.no oxygen getting to brain through smoking, so she's out of her mind literally, So quite a toxic mess. We are praying it's over soon, as she suffering so much.


I join you in your prayer. It is a shame to end in so much pain and suffering.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

sassafras123 said:



> Carol, love the tale of your dad's sneezing beets.


~~~I'm still chuckling....these many years later! What made it funnier was mom...she always tried to be so prim & proper, but this was one time she just couldn't help but laugh! It was funny to see her trying NOT to laugh....it would set a bad example for the kids! HAHA...we were waaaaay beyond that! :XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you read in my trivia that a sneeze leaves the mouth at about 100 mph. how did your mother take the redecorating? --- sam


~~~I've always thought she was secretly not that upset....although she always had a certain position "to maintain"! She was a bit of a neat-freak...so new wallpaper, painting, and curtains were not to be "sneezed at"! :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, it sounds as if the south-east corner - Hampshire, Sussex, Kent, and, I think, Surrey, bore the brunt of it.


mmmmmm


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> I'm in Romford. It wasn't too bad here , but other areas have had serious problems, including roof blown off, walls blown down and a huge crane bent in half in Greenwich .


Glad it's not you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> We got away fairly lightly, one branch lost from tree by back door but it didn't damage anything except a few squashed plants! However' in Alderney the winds were stronger and blew a stable building into an adjacent home. I assume there weren't any horses in it at the time, hope not! The house owner was woken by the noise but only got windows broken. The stable was a wooden structure.


Goodness!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you read in my trivia that a sneeze leaves the mouth at about 100 mph. how did your mother take the redecorating? --- sam


~~~I can believe that! It WAS an impressive sneeze!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

darowil said:


> No wonder a family legend was born after that effort.


~~~ :XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Well thank you! Will make them for you anytime.


~~~MMMM...yummy in my tummy! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I think I've got waves, water spouts and whales. Although sons little 2 year old nephew says they are fat fish


~~~Ohhhh, my! SO adorable! I envy you your talent! Beautiful!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo from yesterday.
> 
> They sure look like whales to me -- beautiful.


~~~Cute!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thewren said:


> we had a beautiful day yesterday - 75° - no breeze - it was so pleasant to be outdoors - the egg hunt went perfectly - even a few left for the mower to find this summer. early evening it clouded up and gave us a good old fashioned thunder and lightening storm with hail. not the kind of storm where you wonder whether you should go to the basement or not (my favorite) but it was a good storm with lots of rain and wind - thought it was going to break the windows several times. today is overcast and cool - not quite 50°. the wind is very cool. quite a different kind of day.
> 
> phyllis came to watch the egg hunt - heidi had ham in the crockpot and asked phyllis if she would stay to which she answered 'no - i have my lunch cooking at home' and she walked out the door. she sure has been on edge for a while - nice but you know there could be an explosion any time. not sure what her problem is. she is back to hurting the ones she is to love the most - and all of it is directed at heidi. i dare say nothing - heidi would not like it and phyllis would take off like a rocket. but i may needle her just a little - i love getting her going - and then i can leave. oh - i am bad. --- sam


~~~Ornery! :roll:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *question* Just put 2 homemade spinach & ham quiche in the oven. Can I freeze one of them?


~~~yes.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Going to get my renters insurance tomorrow and sign my lease.
> So close, can't wait. I love my friends who have put us up but I think we are all ready to get back to our normal lives. It will be nice to wake up in my own home and have things my way.
> 
> New chapter in my life is ready to begin. Jumping in with both feet. Scared yet confident. Does that even sound possible. Lol.


~~~Proud of you for being so bold to take your problems by the horns and deal with them! You are doing well....we are right there with you...we are firmly behind what you are doing...supporting you on the path you are taking to make the best life for Gage, and to help Greg. And to make a more peaceful & satisfying life for you, too. Wish we could be there to help load your stuff into the new apartment. Hope we get to see some pictures?? {{{{hugs}}}}


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew got a special request last night from a young girl in our church. She is the youngest of five in her family. She has triplet siblings who are 2 years older than she is and then a brother in junior high school. This girl is in 3rd grade. The children in this family love to see Matthew's drawings. The youngest girl took some of Matthew's notecards to school to show her class. She wants to buy a card for each student and the teacher of that class. The kids were so delighted to see these drawings and each wanted a card. What a tribute this little girl is doing for Matthew and her class.


~~~That is fabulous! What a sweet tribute to Matthew! He must be feeling good about this! :thumbup: :thumbup: Well deserved!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Being scared and comfortable is very possible. 👍👍


~~~ :thumbup: :thumbup: so true!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> At last we got to celebrate DGD's birthday and give her the skirt. She absolutely loved it was just thrilled. I wish I had taken a picture of the box I put it in and the card. It was a robin's egg blue round box with pink roses on it and delicate green leaves. I glued the crystals used in the skirt in the center of some of the roses and as a heart surrounding her name on the card. In the center of the box I added a delicate see through grey bow with long tails coming down and glued a lovely small pink bird, (Not real, of course.) Her name is Katiclaire and I found a cupcake Katie card that was a musical stuffed felt cupcake with a magnet on it. I got her to twirl in it for me and for us. I put it in the box with the final riffle side up and it looked like a giant flower when the lid was taken off. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Also, it looks like I will have enough yarn for the 2nd sock. Problem solved. I'm not done yet but should be soon.


Simply smashing!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> At last we got to celebrate DGD's birthday and give her the skirt. She absolutely loved it was just thrilled. I wish I had taken a picture of the box I put it in and the card. It was a robin's egg blue round box with pink roses on it and delicate green leaves. I glued the crystals used in the skirt in the center of some of the roses and as a heart surrounding her name on the card. In the center of the box I added a delicate see through grey bow with long tails coming down and glued a lovely small pink bird, (Not real, of course.) Her name is Katiclaire and I found a cupcake Katie card that was a musical stuffed felt cupcake with a magnet on it. I got her to twirl in it for me and for us. I put it in the box with the final riffle side up and it looked like a giant flower when the lid was taken off. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Also, it looks like I will have enough yarn for the 2nd sock. Problem solved. I'm not done yet but should be soon.


~~~WOW! What a treat! That picture is terrific! Frame it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'll contribute several chapters. --- sam



machriste said:


> Sam, I've always wanted to write a book I would title: "Things I Have Always Wanted to Say, But Knew I Shouldn't".


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Lovely whales. They look like they are talking with each other. You are so talented.


Thank you Mary and Caren


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the skirt is lovely daralene - and it looks like dgd is enjoying it also. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> At last we got to celebrate DGD's birthday and give her the skirt. She absolutely loved it was just thrilled. I wish I had taken a picture of the box I put it in and the card. It was a robin's egg blue round box with pink roses on it and delicate green leaves. I glued the crystals used in the skirt in the center of some of the roses and as a heart surrounding her name on the card. In the center of the box I added a delicate see through grey bow with long tails coming down and glued a lovely small pink bird, (Not real, of course.) Her name is Katiclaire and I found a cupcake Katie card that was a musical stuffed felt cupcake with a magnet on it. I got her to twirl in it for me and for us. I put it in the box with the final riffle side up and it looked like a giant flower when the lid was taken off. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Also, it looks like I will have enough yarn for the 2nd sock. Problem solved. I'm not done yet but should be soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> We got away fairly lightly, one branch lost from tree by back door but it didn't damage anything except a few squashed plants! However' in Alderney the winds were stronger and blew a stable building into an adjacent home. I assume there weren't any horses in it at the time, hope not! The house owner was woken by the noise but only got windows broken. The stable was a wooden structure.


I'm glad you didnt have any damage.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Ooooooo.....I like that phrase....a brown arm.....will remember that one.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you are right gwen - but i get so angry at her - what kind of person derives pleasure from hurting those she should love the most? i didn't get it when we were married and i still don't get it. rest assured i will not be saying anything - it just makes it harder for the children. i don't want that. i just want to slap her and ask her if she can't see what she is doing. but the tragedy here is that she would deny it and never see what she is doing. i'll be good really. but in my mind i am going to be very bad. lol --- sam


That's just crazy, how can she be mean to her own kids & GKs?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Yes, Dad was 6'3" --- Mom is close to 6' --- and of course, there's his grandpa (DH) at 6'4". He has his Dad's long legs and the long torso from Grandpa's side. He's taller than the average 9 year old and he's only 7! First Grade teacher is now giving him "enrichment" packets to keep him from getting bored with the first grade studies...we were doing fractions the other day. I think I had to learn those in third grade.


Sounds like he has a real knack for math. A friend of ours daughter was a math whiz so he started playing crib with her as soon as she was old enough to get her doing larger numbers in her head. She has put those skills to amazing use as a computer genius who works all over the world


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

The skirt looks great & Katieclaire is so pretty.



Cashmeregma said:


> At last we got to celebrate DGD's birthday and give her the skirt. She absolutely loved it was just thrilled. I wish I had taken a picture of the box I put it in and the card. It was a robin's egg blue round box with pink roses on it and delicate green leaves. I glued the crystals used in the skirt in the center of some of the roses and as a heart surrounding her name on the card. In the center of the box I added a delicate see through grey bow with long tails coming down and glued a lovely small pink bird, (Not real, of course.) Her name is Katiclaire and I found a cupcake Katie card that was a musical stuffed felt cupcake with a magnet on it. I got her to twirl in it for me and for us. I put it in the box with the final riffle side up and it looked like a giant flower when the lid was taken off. Hope you enjoy.
> Also, it looks like I will have enough yarn for the 2nd sock. Problem solved. I'm not done yet but should be soon.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh dear Bonnie, and beets do make such a colorful mess.
> That spasm sounds awful and not a fun thing to go through. Do you know if it is certain foods that cause it?? DH gets this and he tells me it is because he didn't chew his food well enough but I think it might be a reaction to certain foods. Always seems to happen with broccoli or cauliflower with him. Hope you can find out the cause. If you do, let me know. On looking this up I see it does not seem to be related to the type of food but many other possible reasons.


I havent noticed that it's a particular food, sometimes just water.
I have read that it may be a reaction to hot or cold but I dont think its that either.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, congratulations to Matthew on the request for the large group of cards. I can certainly see why the little girl loves them.


DH got home about 8:30, he said having the. Doctor look in hs nose was quite painful but he was told only a very small polyp & some imfamation but nothing to worry about.

The ham & cheese buns were good & the meatloaf muffins too so DH should be happy with them. If I have enough ambition tomorrow I ay ae sow eat pies for him too.
Well better get to bed, night all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Well I think I've got waves, water spouts and whales. Although sons little 2 year old nephew says they are fat fish


Fat fish from a 2 yo sounds good- but they do look like whales to me. And lovely work as always


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie, you've been busy as ever! Don't make too many treats got that 'poor DH' of yours or he will be sending you away from home more often :XD: hope your trip goes well and that the meetings are fun as well as useful. It's good that you can get so involved in healthcare provision.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Absolutely possible. And this sounds like our strong Melody!


 :thumbup: and we are all supporting you, so you'll both be unstoppable!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi Sam that's hilarious, I know where you're coming from, we call it being a brown arm, as in Sh...t stirrer! Lol!


Never heard that before - yet another thing learned from KTP : brown arm


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The skirt looks great & Katieclaire is so pretty.


A great success and lovely photo, Daralene.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, it sounds as if the south-east corner - Hampshire, Sussex, Kent, and, I think, Surrey, bore the brunt of it.


That's heading into Purple's area isn't it?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> Sam, I've always wanted to write a book I would title: "Things I Have Always Wanted to Say, But Knew I Shouldn't".


Machriste, it would be a best seller!! :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> At last we got to celebrate DGD's birthday and give her the skirt. She absolutely loved it was just thrilled. I wish I had taken a picture of the box I put it in and the card. It was a robin's egg blue round box with pink roses on it and delicate green leaves. I glued the crystals used in the skirt in the center of some of the roses and as a heart surrounding her name on the card. In the center of the box I added a delicate see through grey bow with long tails coming down and glued a lovely small pink bird, (Not real, of course.) Her name is Katiclaire and I found a cupcake Katie card that was a musical stuffed felt cupcake with a magnet on it. I got her to twirl in it for me and for us. I put it in the box with the final riffle side up and it looked like a giant flower when the lid was taken off. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Also, it looks like I will have enough yarn for the 2nd sock. Problem solved. I'm not done yet but should be soon.


That looks beautiful Daralene and fits her perfectly. No wonder she loves it. The box and packaging you put it in sounds perfect too. Great job, thank you for posting the picture.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Going to get my renters insurance tomorrow and sign my lease.
> So close, can't wait. I love my friends who have put us up but I think we are all ready to get back to our normal lives. It will be nice to wake up in my own home and have things my way.
> 
> New chapter in my life is ready to begin. Jumping in with both feet. Scared yet confident. Does that even sound possible. Lol.


Scared and confident sounds realistic to me. 
Nice as it is to be with others for a while it is always nice to have your own place- and I'm sure that while they have been willing to have you from what you have said I'm sure they will appreciate having their house to themselves. 
Hope the move is relatively smooth- are you are able to get much furniture from Greg or are you needing to get 'new' stuff? I hope you can get some so that there are some familiar things for Gage to help him feel more at home (and you as well).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> At last we got to celebrate DGD's birthday and give her the skirt. She absolutely loved it was just thrilled. I wish I had taken a picture of the box I put it in and the card. It was a robin's egg blue round box with pink roses on it and delicate green leaves. I glued the crystals used in the skirt in the center of some of the roses and as a heart surrounding her name on the card. In the center of the box I added a delicate see through grey bow with long tails coming down and glued a lovely small pink bird, (Not real, of course.) Her name is Katiclaire and I found a cupcake Katie card that was a musical stuffed felt cupcake with a magnet on it. I got her to twirl in it for me and for us. I put it in the box with the final riffle side up and it looked like a giant flower when the lid was taken off. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Also, it looks like I will have enough yarn for the 2nd sock. Problem solved. I'm not done yet but should be soon.


It twirls beautifully and looks great. Worth all the hours you spent on it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I'm still chuckling....these many years later! What made it funnier was mom...she always tried to be so prim & proper, but this was one time she just couldn't help but laugh! It was funny to see her trying NOT to laugh....it would set a bad example for the kids! HAHA...we were waaaaay beyond that! :XD: :XD:


Just as well she thought it funny as well- or she would not have been happy trying to clean it up- though maybe she appreciated the excuse to get new curtains etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Bonnie, you've been busy as ever! Don't make too many treats got that 'poor DH' of yours or he will be sending you away from home more often :XD: hope your trip goes well and that the meetings are fun as well as useful. It's good that you can get so involved in healthcare provision.


After I prepared food and bought other things DH asked for and came home after 6 weeks to find he hadn't used the stuff I gave up doing anything for him when I am away.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~WOW! What a treat! That picture is terrific! Frame it!


Beautiful picture Daralene the skirt is perfect in every way and the box sounds to beautiful to even open . Im Thinking your granddaughter thinks you are a fantastic grandmother 
Glad you have enough wool for the sock


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> you are right gwen - but i get so angry at her - what kind of person derives pleasure from hurting those she should love the most? i didn't get it when we were married and i still don't get it. rest assured i will not be saying anything - it just makes it harder for the children. i don't want that. i just want to slap her and ask her if she can't see what she is doing. but the tragedy here is that she would deny it and never see what she is doing. i'll be good really. but in my mind i am going to be very bad. lol --- sam


She sounds like my mother . Only happy when she had caused mayhem between her older children.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja that is so adorable, and as always, lovely knitting! (You must be Melody's fellow ninja!)


Swedenme said:


> Well I think I've got waves, water spouts and whales. Although sons little 2 year old nephew says they are fat fish


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Adorable young man!


RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo from yesterday.
> 
> They sure look like whales to me -- beautiful.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sam, learning about "weed appreciation day," made me so proud to be such a successful weed grower, as my sad gardens will attest! So is it, one man's weeds, another man's culinary inspiration?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Where in PA did you live?


thewren said:


> when i was growing up at home in pennsylvania the church of the brethren colleges had choirs that traveled to various churches within their district. Juniata and Elizabethtown choirs always came to our church. the choir members stayed with members of the church they were visiting. i can remember the men sitting in our living room knitting argyle socks for their girlfriends - it was the 'in thing' to be doing - this being in the early fifties. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hope you get Deuce as soon as you move too. Stay strong; it is going to be hard but you can do this. Praying for every9one involved and that if it is meant to be you all together that the good hane will happen. I know you will do well whatever God has in mind for you.


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely, happy girl and fabulous skirt! Thanks for the pic


Cashmeregma said:


> At last we got to celebrate DGD's birthday and give her the skirt. She absolutely loved it was just thrilled. I wish I had taken a picture of the box I put it in and the card. It was a robin's egg blue round box with pink roses on it and delicate green leaves. I glued the crystals used in the skirt in the center of some of the roses and as a heart surrounding her name on the card. In the center of the box I added a delicate see through grey bow with long tails coming down and glued a lovely small pink bird, (Not real, of course.) Her name is Katiclaire and I found a cupcake Katie card that was a musical stuffed felt cupcake with a magnet on it. I got her to twirl in it for me and for us. I put it in the box with the final riffle side up and it looked like a giant flower when the lid was taken off. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Also, it looks like I will have enough yarn for the 2nd sock. Problem solved. I'm not done yet but should be soon.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Would be a good book and if I were writing it it would volume 1,2,3, etc. LOL


machriste said:


> Sam, I've always wanted to write a book I would title: "Things I Have Always Wanted to Say, But Knew I Shouldn't".


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a fabulous picture of DGD twirling in that gorgeous skirt. I bet she was and is thrilled with it. Lots of love sure went into the making of that treasured skirt.



Cashmeregma said:


> At last we got to celebrate DGD's birthday and give her the skirt. She absolutely loved it was just thrilled. I wish I had taken a picture of the box I put it in and the card. It was a robin's egg blue round box with pink roses on it and delicate green leaves. I glued the crystals used in the skirt in the center of some of the roses and as a heart surrounding her name on the card. In the center of the box I added a delicate see through grey bow with long tails coming down and glued a lovely small pink bird, (Not real, of course.) Her name is Katiclaire and I found a cupcake Katie card that was a musical stuffed felt cupcake with a magnet on it. I got her to twirl in it for me and for us. I put it in the box with the final riffle side up and it looked like a giant flower when the lid was taken off. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Also, it looks like I will have enough yarn for the 2nd sock. Problem solved. I'm not done yet but should be soon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And I was cool today in a cardigan at 21C!


 :thumbup: Yep, me too....


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So Sam have you not yet gone to bed or are you just an early riser like me today?



thewren said:


> the skirt is lovely daralene - and it looks like dgd is enjoying it also. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

LOL....I concur! LOL.....I subscribe to the philosophy that a weed is just a plant growing where you don't want it to grow. If it weren't for weeds we wouldn't have a green yard! LOL


oneapril said:


> Sam, learning about "weed appreciation day," made me so proud to be such a successful weed grower, as my sad gardens will attest! So is it, one man's weeds, another man's culinary inspiration?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I think I've got waves, water spouts and whales. Although sons little 2 year old nephew says they are fat fish


Wow, they are excellent! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo from yesterday.
> 
> They sure look like whales to me -- beautiful.


Lovely photo


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Our little egg hunt on Sunday...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like he has a real knack for math. A friend of ours daughter was a math whiz so he started playing crib with her as soon as she was old enough to get her doing larger numbers in her head. She has put those skills to amazing use as a computer genius who works all over the world


He's great at games - already plays chess. Grandpa is going to teach him cribbage this summer. His mother had a dual major of math and science for awhile - math came very easy to her and she thought at one point to become a math professor but then admitted to herself it was only because it seemed like the "easier" path. I think she's very happy with her PhD in biochemistry and genetics. Dad was equally smart and had two masters degrees and sat for the IL Bar association while in the midst of his chemo and surgeries---he passed so was an attorney; just never able to practice.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm loving the stories about the beets - messy, but funny stories. I remember pulling up the beets from the garden and getting the ready for canning. We all had purplish red hands for a couple of days. This was before surgical gloves in the kitchen which I use religiously with beets, jalapeno peppers, and meat loaf.

Love the skirt, Cashmeregma ---your DGD is lovely and looks great in the skirt.

Love and prayers to all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

so precious.....


sugarsugar said:


> Our little egg hunt on Sunday...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> we had a beautiful day yesterday - 75° - no breeze - it was so pleasant to be outdoors - the egg hunt went perfectly - even a few left for the mower to find this summer. early evening it clouded up and gave us a good old fashioned thunder and lightening storm with hail. not the kind of storm where you wonder whether you should go to the basement or not (my favorite) but it was a good storm with lots of rain and wind - thought it was going to break the windows several times. today is overcast and cool - not quite 50°. the wind is very cool. quite a different kind of day.
> 
> phyllis came to watch the egg hunt - heidi had ham in the crockpot and asked phyllis if she would stay to which she answered 'no - i have my lunch cooking at home' and she walked out the door. she sure has been on edge for a while - nice but you know there could be an explosion any time. not sure what her problem is. she is back to hurting the ones she is to love the most - and all of it is directed at heidi. i dare say nothing - heidi would not like it and phyllis would take off like a rocket. but i may needle her just a little - i love getting her going - and then i can leave. oh - i am bad. --- sam


Sam you are wicked.... I hope there are no explosions though. :shock:

I am glad for you that you are able to be outside in the warmer weather finally.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> *question* Just put 2 homemade spinach & ham quiche in the oven. Can I freeze one of them?


I should think so.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Going to get my renters insurance tomorrow and sign my lease.
> So close, can't wait. I love my friends who have put us up but I think we are all ready to get back to our normal lives. It will be nice to wake up in my own home and have things my way.
> 
> New chapter in my life is ready to begin. Jumping in with both feet. Scared yet confident. Does that even sound possible. Lol.


Yes it does! All the very best and I hope things all work out for you and Gage, and hoping Greg will get some help/counselling .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew got a special request last night from a young girl in our church. She is the youngest of five in her family. She has triplet siblings who are 2 years older than she is and then a brother in junior high school. This girl is in 3rd grade. The children in this family love to see Matthew's drawings. The youngest girl took some of Matthew's notecards to school to show her class. She wants to buy a card for each student and the teacher of that class. The kids were so delighted to see these drawings and each wanted a card. What a tribute this little girl is doing for Matthew and her class.


Thats wonderful Matthew! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> At last we got to celebrate DGD's birthday and give her the skirt. She absolutely loved it was just thrilled. I wish I had taken a picture of the box I put it in and the card. It was a robin's egg blue round box with pink roses on it and delicate green leaves. I glued the crystals used in the skirt in the center of some of the roses and as a heart surrounding her name on the card. In the center of the box I added a delicate see through grey bow with long tails coming down and glued a lovely small pink bird, (Not real, of course.) Her name is Katiclaire and I found a cupcake Katie card that was a musical stuffed felt cupcake with a magnet on it. I got her to twirl in it for me and for us. I put it in the box with the final riffle side up and it looked like a giant flower when the lid was taken off. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Also, it looks like I will have enough yarn for the 2nd sock. Problem solved. I'm not done yet but should be soon.


Oh its gorgeous and she is gorgeous wearing it and twirling....


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, they are excellent! :thumbup:


Thank you Cathy, Margaret and oneapril. Nearly finished the sleeves now trying to decide what buttons to put on . Think I will start knitting sweaters then I won't have to think about buttons


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....I concur! LOL.....I subscribe to the philosophy that a weed is just a plant growing where you don't want it to grow. If it weren't for weeds we wouldn't have a green yard! LOL


Weeds are starting to come through in my waterlogged borders . No sign of any bulbs or perennials but definitely weeds ☹. How does that work ? If they are all plants how come the are growing and not my lovely flowers


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Mishka and I went for a walk this morning and it started pouring down . As we were getting soaked any way , we just kept going although Mishka did give me a few funny looks . Came home like 2 drowned rats . Dried Mishka off with towels and she looked perfect . Dried my own hair off with towel and I still looked like a drowned rat &#128563;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> At last we got to celebrate DGD's birthday and give her the skirt. She absolutely loved it was just thrilled. I wish I had taken a picture of the box I put it in and the card. It was a robin's egg blue round box with pink roses on it and delicate green leaves. I glued the crystals used in the skirt in the center of some of the roses and as a heart surrounding her name on the card. In the center of the box I added a delicate see through grey bow with long tails coming down and glued a lovely small pink bird, (Not real, of course.) Her name is Katiclaire and I found a cupcake Katie card that was a musical stuffed felt cupcake with a magnet on it. I got her to twirl in it for me and for us. I put it in the box with the final riffle side up and it looked like a giant flower when the lid was taken off. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Also, it looks like I will have enough yarn for the 2nd sock. Problem solved. I'm not done yet but should be soon.


Having worked with Rowan's Kid Silk Haze- I can just imagine how superb this fabric you have created, is! Katieclaire looks so delightful in your magnum opus!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Sam, learning about "weed appreciation day," made me so proud to be such a successful weed grower, as my sad gardens will attest! So is it, one man's weeds, another man's culinary inspiration?


I am another great weed grower! Even some of the garden plants I used to have trouble growing in England have become weeds here, especially some of the grasses. If you let them take root here in Guernsey you can't get rid of them, yet I failed to grow them in England.....grrrr. Another thing that grows like a weed here is bay. We have a bay tree in the garden which is seeding all over the place. Young bay trees appear in the middle of shrubs, and in all sorts of places. At least I have a good supply of bay leaves for cooking!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Our little egg hunt on Sunday...


Oh, bless! So cute.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Our little egg hunt on Sunday...


Looks like fun Cathy .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Our little egg hunt on Sunday...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Unusual angle of Serena!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka and I went for a walk this morning and it started pouring down . As we were getting soaked any way , we just kept going although Mishka did give me a few funny looks . Came home like 2 drowned rats . Dried Mishka off with towels and she looked perfect . Dried my own hair off with towel and I still looked like a drowned rat 😳


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbdown: :wink: But surely not for so very much longer!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I am another great weed grower! Even some of the garden plants I used to have trouble growing in England have become weeds here, especially some of the grasses. If you let them take root here in Guernsey you can't get rid of them, yet I failed to grow them in England.....grrrr. Another thing that grows like a weed here is bay. We have a bay tree in the garden which is seeding all over the place. Young bay trees appear in the middle of shrubs, and in all sorts of places. At least I have a good supply of bay leaves for cooking!


I would so love to have feral bays!
But I am thrilled to see my borage is coming up again!
Guernsey is so picturesque!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought this one from Ruth in the real Glasgow, to be worth sharing:-

An Arab Sheik was admitted to Hospital for heart surgery, but prior to the surgery, the doctors needed to have some of his blood type stored in case the need arose.

As the gentleman had an extremely rare type of blood that couldn't be found locally, the call went out around the world.

Finally a Scotsman was located who had the same rare blood type. After some coaxing, the Scot donated his blood for the Arab. After the surgery the Arab sent the Scotsman a new BMW, a diamond necklace for his wife, and$100,000 US dollars in appreciation for the blood donation.

A few months later, the Arab had to undergo a corrective surgery procedure and once again, his doctor telephoned the Scotsman who this time was more than happy to donate his blood.

After the second surgery, the Arab sent the Scotsman a thank-you card and a box of Quality Street chocolates. The Scotsman was shocked that the Arab did not reciprocate his kind gesture as he had anticipated. He phoned the Arab and asked him: "I thought you would be more generous than that - last time you sent me a BMW, diamonds and money, but this time you only sent me a lousy thank-you card and a crappy box of chocolates ?"

To this the Arab replied: "Aye laddie, but I now have Scottish blood in me veins".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Another from the same friend- but a lot of basic and uncommon sense in this.

When traffic comes to a complete stop in Germany, the drivers, by law, have to move towards the edge of each side creating an open lane for emergency vehicles. . . Why don't we have these rules???


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well we always save the best for last....LOL


Swedenme said:


> Weeds are starting to come through in my waterlogged borders . No sign of any bulbs or perennials but definitely weeds ☹. How does that work ? If they are all plants how come the are growing and not my lovely flowers


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Didn't see that one coming....LOL.



Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this one from Ruth in the real Glasgow, to be worth sharing:-
> 
> An Arab Sheik was admitted to Hospital for heart surgery, but prior to the surgery, the doctors needed to have some of his blood type stored in case the need arose.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay...off to knit. I am determined to get the last 2 1/2 inches in length on the top done. Lots of love and hugs sent to all. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> I am another great weed grower! Even some of the garden plants I used to have trouble growing in England have become weeds here, especially some of the grasses. If you let them take root here in Guernsey you can't get rid of them, yet I failed to grow them in England.....grrrr. Another thing that grows like a weed here is bay. We have a bay tree in the garden which is seeding all over the place. Young bay trees appear in the middle of shrubs, and in all sorts of places. At least I have a good supply of bay leaves for cooking!


Lovely view over the roof tops . Certainly a lot brighter than here . It Stopped raining but still very grey
Edit I take that back its just started again ☔


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbdown: :wink: But surely not for so very much longer!?


I don't know , hair doesn't look much better when dried


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this one from Ruth in the real Glasgow, to be worth sharing:-
> 
> An Arab Sheik was admitted to Hospital for heart surgery, but prior to the surgery, the doctors needed to have some of his blood type stored in case the need arose.
> 
> ...


That is funny :lol:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another from the same friend- but a lot of basic and uncommon sense in this.
> 
> When traffic comes to a complete stop in Germany, the drivers, by law, have to move towards the edge of each side creating an open lane for emergency vehicles. . . Why don't we have these rules???


I know which side of the road I would rather be on


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Didn't see that one coming....LOL.


Neither had I!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I don't know , hair doesn't look much better when dried


Now now, Sonja! don't be negative!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is funny :lol:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I know which side of the road I would rather be on


I do too!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Our little egg hunt on Sunday...


How cute.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Nearly 2 a.m., time to head back to bed- I have 30cm's of 42cm's knit on the first Gansey sleeve, before the cuff.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nearly 2 a.m., time to head back to bed- I have 30cm's of 42cm's knit on the first Gansey sleeve, before the cuff.


And at after 11 here I will be going soon too. Sleep well Julie (for a few hours anyway)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And at after 11 here I will be going soon too. Sleep well Julie (for a few hours anyway)


 :thumbup: Just spotted your edit! Thanks, and some good rest for yourself!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Daralene,

I love the picture of Katiclaire in her beautiful skirt.v it will be treasured for many years and, hopefully, saved for great grandchildren. You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Sonja, love your knitting as usual. It is so fun to see all of the beautiful pieces. That twirl in the skirt was the best twirl I've seen in a long time. DGD looks like her grandmother!!!!! What a precious gift. 
Sam, we all have those special people in are lives we would just love to say a few special words to. I could just keep adding chapters to Gwen's book!!! 
Love the Easter egg hunt pictures, we did not have any little ones this year with us, but we did many of those hunts at the lake.
Back to work today after the nice long days of. Busy with company for most of it and then ran errands with my niece yesterday. So did not get as much done on my Monday's off as I like to. But it was fun.
Play nice today and will peek back in after work. Keep moving forward Mel!!! We are all there with you!! Linda


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I do remember my dad sneezing once.....he was a robust man (6' 3"....and not really thin...not fat, but "hefty"). He lived life with gusto! He had just taken a bite of beets...and we were eating in the dining room...which we rarely did (I don't remember the occasion) but it was a "special" occasion. He sneezed with tremendous gusto! Mom had to redecorate the room! New wall paper and curtains. A family legend was born that day! :XD:


Now that is a family story that lives on. I imagine the room shook with that sneeze and when everyone recovered the room was a different color. :XD: :XD: :XD: One expensive sneeze.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this one from Ruth in the real Glasgow, to be worth sharing:-
> 
> An Arab Sheik was admitted to Hospital for heart surgery, but prior to the surgery, the doctors needed to have some of his blood type stored in case the need arose.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Having some Scottish bagpipe playing uncles by marriage, I totally understand this.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9:25am and Gage is at school.
Silent here for now as everyone us gone for the time being. I am knitting and catching up. 

I think we will be here for another day or two if we get the keys today. Phone and Internet will be hooked up on Friday. I am sure we can do without for a day or so. So much I would like to comment about but my friends have returned. Check in later on.
Love to all &#10084;&#128149;&#10084;&#128149;


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Daralene,
> 
> I love the picture of Katiclaire in her beautiful skirt.v it will be treasured for many years and, hopefully, saved for great grandchildren. You did a wonderful job.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Well I think I've got waves, water spouts and whales. Although sons little 2 year old nephew says they are fat fish


How adorable and I just love the 2 year old's description. LOL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> At last we got to celebrate DGD's birthday and give her the skirt. She absolutely loved it was just thrilled. I wish I had taken a picture of the box I put it in and the card. It was a robin's egg blue round box with pink roses on it and delicate green leaves. I glued the crystals used in the skirt in the center of some of the roses and as a heart surrounding her name on the card. In the center of the box I added a delicate see through grey bow with long tails coming down and glued a lovely small pink bird, (Not real, of course.) Her name is Katiclaire and I found a cupcake Katie card that was a musical stuffed felt cupcake with a magnet on it. I got her to twirl in it for me and for us. I put it in the box with the final riffle side up and it looked like a giant flower when the lid was taken off. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Also, it looks like I will have enough yarn for the 2nd sock. Problem solved. I'm not done yet but should be soon.


Beautiful skirt on a beautiful girl!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Proud of you for being so bold to take your problems by the horns and deal with them! You are doing well....we are right there with you...we are firmly behind what you are doing...supporting you on the path you are taking to make the best life for Gage, and to help Greg. And to make a more peaceful & satisfying life for you, too. Wish we could be there to help load your stuff into the new apartment. Hope we get to see some pictures?? {{{{hugs}}}}


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 9:25am and Gage is at school.
> Silent here for now as everyone us gone for the time being. I am knitting and catching up.
> 
> I think we will be here for another day or two if we get the keys today. Phone and Internet will be hooked up on Friday. I am sure we can do without for a day or so. So much I would like to comment about but my friends have returned. Check in later on.
> Love to all ❤💕❤💕


I've been thinking of you and hoping that the move will go smoothly. Know this isn't easy but hoping it is all for Gage's best. My mother was very brave also and I know it is taking all sorts of courage. It does sound like you have found a marvelous apartment!!!! Bravo. I know you will make wonderful memories there. It is amazing where the strength comes from when it is needed. I think it comes from above when we have reached our low point and we surprise ourselves with courage we never knew we had!!! Especially mothers when their children are involved.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this one from Ruth in the real Glasgow, to be worth sharing:-
> 
> An Arab Sheik was admitted to Hospital for heart surgery, but prior to the surgery, the doctors needed to have some of his blood type stored in case the need arose.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo from yesterday.
> 
> They sure look like whales to me -- beautiful.


What a great photo with a clever door and handsome grandson. :thumbup: Looks like he had a Happy Easter.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She sounds like my mother . Only happy when she had caused mayhem between her older children.


Sounds like Psychogran's MO as well!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, love the tea recipes and vinegar elixir. I got John Glenn right. :thumbup:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy, Margaret and oneapril. Nearly finished the sleeves now trying to decide what buttons to put on . Think I will start knitting sweaters then I won't have to think about buttons


Oops forgot to say your cardigan looks great!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> we had a beautiful day yesterday - 75° - no breeze - it was so pleasant to be outdoors - the egg hunt went perfectly - even a few left for the mower to find this summer. early evening it clouded up and gave us a good old fashioned thunder and lightening storm with hail. not the kind of storm where you wonder whether you should go to the basement or not (my favorite) but it was a good storm with lots of rain and wind - thought it was going to break the windows several times. today is overcast and cool - not quite 50°. the wind is very cool. quite a different kind of day.
> 
> phyllis came to watch the egg hunt - heidi had ham in the crockpot and asked phyllis if she would stay to which she answered 'no - i have my lunch cooking at home' and she walked out the door. she sure has been on edge for a while - nice but you know there could be an explosion any time. not sure what her problem is. she is back to hurting the ones she is to love the most - and all of it is directed at heidi. i dare say nothing - heidi would not like it and phyllis would take off like a rocket. but i may needle her just a little - i love getting her going - and then i can leave. oh - i am bad. --- sam


Oh dear, sad she had to act like that and poor Heidi, who probably doesn't even know what she did to cause this. Yes, you are bad :XD: :XD: :XD: but I'm sure she deserves it. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> Just watching the news and seeing all the damage done by storm Katie overnight, I had no idea, I slept through it all!
> Love your "fat fish" top.


Hope all our ok!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbdown: :wink: But surely not for so very much longer!?


If you mean the rain....from your lips to God's ears! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this one from Ruth in the real Glasgow, to be worth sharing:-
> 
> An Arab Sheik was admitted to Hospital for heart surgery, but prior to the surgery, the doctors needed to have some of his blood type stored in case the need arose.
> 
> ...


Good one! :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> So we are getting snow. Ugh. Supposed to happen off and on all week.
> 
> Days now til move in. Got dishes, cutlery and a shower curtain the other day.
> 
> Greg just called here crying and telling me he had some stuff packed up. I told him he is there with everything and he should start sorting his stuff and packing mine and Gages.


More snow. I call this the decompression time like deep sea diving where we have the seasons coming and going gradually making their changes as our bodies adjust. Now we just have to say that our bodies are adjusted and we are READY for the milder weather. Hang in there Mel. Won't be long till you are in your apartment. It is not easy but you are finding the strength from deep within and from above.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another from the same friend- but a lot of basic and uncommon sense in this.
> 
> When traffic comes to a complete stop in Germany, the drivers, by law, have to move towards the edge of each side creating an open lane for emergency vehicles. . . Why don't we have these rules???


How sensible, but over here there would bound to be at least one idiot thinking he was smart by zooming onwards up the middle!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, your DH will be well cared for due to your cooking in preparation of your traveling. I'm impressed and I'm sure he will be very thankful.

Never knew polyps in nose could get that big. Wow.
Glad you are feeling better!!! Don't want to make that trip and then visiting with family feeling awful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> How sensible, but over here there would bound to be at least one idiot thinking he was smart by zooming onwards up the middle!


Might be that in Germany he would be severely punished. You can go to prison for saying certain things.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely view over the roof tops . Certainly a lot brighter than here . It Stopped raining but still very grey
> Edit I take that back its just started again ☔


It's all grey here now, and getting greyer..... :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another from the same friend- but a lot of basic and uncommon sense in this.
> 
> When traffic comes to a complete stop in Germany, the drivers, by law, have to move towards the edge of each side creating an open lane for emergency vehicles. . . Why don't we have these rules???


I didn't know this, how sensible!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i do bonnie - i have been stung by those hornets more times than i want to remember - but when they start stinging my children my claws come out and i want to cause damage any way i can. --- sam


Oh how I understand that. From your stories, I know this has happened way too much throughout your marriage.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hi Sam that's hilarious, I know where you're coming from, we call it being a brown arm, as in Sh...t stirrer! Lol!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:

I keep thinking I must get a notebook just for writing down the things I learn on here.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> The first pair of sox I ever made were argyles for my boyfriend when I was a senior in high school. I remember having round plastic bobbins that sounded like castenets when I was knitting.


That was quite a project for the first pair. Fantastic!!! You jumped right in and did it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew got a special request last night from a young girl in our church. She is the youngest of five in her family. She has triplet siblings who are 2 years older than she is and then a brother in junior high school. This girl is in 3rd grade. The children in this family love to see Matthew's drawings. The youngest girl took some of Matthew's notecards to school to show her class. She wants to buy a card for each student and the teacher of that class. The kids were so delighted to see these drawings and each wanted a card. What a tribute this little girl is doing for Matthew and her class.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Sam, I've always wanted to write a book I would title: "Things I Have Always Wanted to Say, But Knew I Shouldn't".


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Sam you're explaining a very similar situation to what we have with Lilian, she's got a dual personality, can be very charming and sweet, but also very vindictive and sarcastic big time. No news re her condition so we play the waiting game. We had a great time at football last night and our team won so that was a big plus, we let off steam yelling and yahooing a great stress reliever. I've been out to visit my dear friend on the sheep farm and had a good catchup so feeling quite good today. She's given me some fresh farm eggs which will go down very well. Cheers Fan xxx


So glad you were able to get out and enjoy yourselves and fresh farm eggs are always a treat.
Hoping Lillian isn't suffering too much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

machriste said:


> Simply smashing!


Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~WOW! What a treat! That picture is terrific! Frame it!


Thank you. I'm hoping to get one of her outside with flowers around her and twirling in the center like a flower herself.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> the skirt is lovely daralene - and it looks like dgd is enjoying it also. --- sam


Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The skirt looks great & Katieclaire is so pretty.


Thank you. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> A great success and lovely photo, Daralene.


Thank you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Spider said:


> Sonja, love your knitting as usual. It is so fun to see all of the beautiful pieces. That twirl in the skirt was the best twirl I've seen in a long time. DGD looks like her grandmother!!!!! What a precious gift.
> Sam, we all have those special people in are lives we would just love to say a few special words to. I could just keep adding chapters to Gwen's book!!!
> Love the Easter egg hunt pictures, we did not have any little ones this year with us, but we did many of those hunts at the lake.
> Back to work today after the nice long days of. Busy with company for most of it and then ran errands with my niece yesterday. So did not get as much done on my Monday's off as I like to. But it was fun.
> Play nice today and will peek back in after work. Keep moving forward Mel!!! We are all there with you!! Linda


Thank you Linda


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> That looks beautiful Daralene and fits her perfectly. No wonder she loves it. The box and packaging you put it in sounds perfect too. Great job, thank you for posting the picture.


You are welcome and thank you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> Sounds like Psychogran's MO as well!


Perhaps we should introduce these volatile folk to one another and they'd all go up in a puff of smoke? :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> Having some Scottish bagpipe playing uncles by marriage, I totally understand this.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> It twirls beautifully and looks great. Worth all the hours you spent on it.


Thank you, and yes, more hours than I can count. Wish I had written down how many stitches in one small section. I think I did post one a while back so I should search my posts. Would be fun to tell DGD. I told her every stitch was knit with love for her and there were millions of stitches.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> 9:25am and Gage is at school.
> Silent here for now as everyone us gone for the time being. I am knitting and catching up.
> 
> I think we will be here for another day or two if we get the keys today. Phone and Internet will be hooked up on Friday. I am sure we can do without for a day or so. So much I would like to comment about but my friends have returned. Check in later on.
> Love to all ❤💕❤💕


Good luck with your move Mel . I hope both you and Gage are blessed with many years of happiness and laughter in your new life and home


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> After I prepared food and bought other things DH asked for and came home after 6 weeks to find he hadn't used the stuff I gave up doing anything for him when I am away.


 :thumbdown: :thumbdown: I would have felt the same way, but it sure does make going away easier now. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful picture Daralene the skirt is perfect in every way and the box sounds to beautiful to even open . Im Thinking your granddaughter thinks you are a fantastic grandmother
> Glad you have enough wool for the sock


Thank you. Yes, I am so relieved. I am at the point where I will be decreasing now. Phew!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> How adorable and I just love the 2 year old's description. LOL


Thank you Daralene


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Sonja that is so adorable, and as always, lovely knitting! (You must be Melody's fellow ninja!)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 9:25am and Gage is at school.
> Silent here for now as everyone us gone for the time being. I am knitting and catching up.
> 
> I think we will be here for another day or two if we get the keys today. Phone and Internet will be hooked up on Friday. I am sure we can do without for a day or so. So much I would like to comment about but my friends have returned. Check in later on.
> Love to all ❤💕❤💕


All the very best, Mel, for the move, and this next phase of your life!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Lovely, happy girl and fabulous skirt! Thanks for the pic


You are welcome. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a fabulous picture of DGD twirling in that gorgeous skirt. I bet she was and is thrilled with it. Lots of love sure went into the making of that treasured skirt.


You are right. Every stitch with love and I did love doing it. It was fun learning to do the beads. I did it with the crochet hook and it was so easy. I was like you, thinking I wasn't up to it but all I had to do was jump in and also use You Tube. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> If you mean the rain....from your lips to God's ears! :lol:


Forgotten what I was replying to!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Our little egg hunt on Sunday...


How precious is sh! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Love the little hair do and sandals. She is just adorable.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Sounds like Psychogran's MO as well!


When Ive read your posts on Psychogran I've thought how similar she sounds to my mother . One difference my mother never ever minded any of her grandchildren refused point blank . Even in an emergency you knew never to ask


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good one! :lol:


 :thumbup: Thought so, myself!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> How sensible, but over here there would bound to be at least one idiot thinking he was smart by zooming onwards up the middle!


Probably what would happen here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Oops forgot to say your cardigan looks great!


Thanks Kate


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I didn't know this, how sensible!


 :thumbup: My opinion too!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

TNS said:


> Perhaps we should introduce these volatile folk to one another and they'd all go up in a puff of smoke? :XD:


Now that might be a sensible solution to a very annoying problem. Might even be worth the expense of airline tickets to a point somewhere midway between the two of them!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's great at games - already plays chess. Grandpa is going to teach him cribbage this summer. His mother had a dual major of math and science for awhile - math came very easy to her and she thought at one point to become a math professor but then admitted to herself it was only because it seemed like the "easier" path. I think she's very happy with her PhD in biochemistry and genetics. Dad was equally smart and had two masters degrees and sat for the IL Bar association while in the midst of his chemo and surgeries---he passed so was an attorney; just never able to practice.


Sounds very gifted and so young. Wonderful to see your children and grandchildren bloom and be gifted in so many ways.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

TNS said:


> It's all grey here now, and getting greyer..... :thumbup: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


Think we have swapped skies as its turned brighter here


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh its gorgeous and she is gorgeous wearing it and twirling....


Thank you. :-D

Well, I have to get off and get some work done. Will check back later. Have company coming this weekend.

Poor DH. Had to work till 2:00am writing music and got to bed around 2:30am. When I woke up he was all ready to leave for work. With school, the birthday party, a recording session, and a deadline for writing the music for Scotland, he is on quite a marathon. Last night he was so tired he didn't even look like himself. I get concerned when he has to burn the candle at both ends like this. He is amazing and we were both laughing about how many times he has had to do this in his life, even with nights with no sleep at all from working. We aren't spring chickens any more, that's for sure. It was a lot easier when he was younger. Now for his solo concert this week and then band concert next week and then he will be able to breathe again, which means back to normal work.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Now that might be a sensible solution to a very annoying problem. Might even be worth the expense of airline tickets to a point somewhere midway between the two of them!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Somewhere in the middle of the Atlantic?!! :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Having worked with Rowan's Kid Silk Haze- I can just imagine how superb this fabric you have created, is! Katieclaire looks so delightful in your magnum opus!


Thank you so much Julie. :-D I will take joy in thinking of it as my magnum opus. Perhaps I will name it that. Ok, now I'm really getting off. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Somewhere in the middle of the Atlantic?!! :thumbup: :lol:


They might extinguish before complete combustion!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you so much Julie. :-D I will take joy in thinking of it as my magnum opus. Perhaps I will name it that. Ok, now I'm really getting off. :XD: :XD: :XD:


Now that is an idea!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Hope everyone had a glorious Easter. Our day was beautiful; dinner was delicious; and the congregation thought that our very small choir did a great job with the presentation. Given that his Kaye walker takes up a lot of space, Tim and I were put in the front row--nearest to the microphones, of course! That's the part i just love about cantatas . . . . NOT!

We went from the mid-70s on Sunday to 42F for a high yesterday with lots of rain and wind. A truly miserable day weather-wise.

I took the County Health Department's training course on using the opioid overdose reversal drug, narcan, for ''just in case''. It was simple and very clear how it is to be administered. The drug overdose related deaths are escalating unbelievably in this area of Ohio. Susan's center hosted its first Narcotics Anonymous meeting last night; she was told that there were 17 in attendance. This is the first meeting offered to this section of the city which is the County seat.

No one home today but me so I think I'll get off here and knit for a bit. Oh, I PMed Grandma Paula earlier this morning but haven't heard back. Will pass on whatever she permits.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They might extinguish before complete combustion!!!!!


But over the ocean they would not be able to harm family members, even if their brooms survived, and if they extinguished before learning to be more courteous, they would still have a long swim before assaulting those who love them in spite of themselves.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Having a lazy day today as I didn't get to sleep until after 4am last night. I have managed to get 3 loads of washing out on the line as it's a nice day here, so not entirely unproductive. DH has gone to golf so the house is nice and quiet and I'm now sitting thinking I should be ironing, but hey ho, it can wait! Went up to Glasgow yesterday to meet the girls and came home with a set of small battery tealights, a t-shirt & a book for my nephew's birthday, a half-price book for DH, 8 chocolate bars (they were selling them at 12 for £3 when it would normally have been £11.40, so what's a girl to do? :lol: ) and a box containing half my giant pizza that I couldn't eat for my tea...which might also have had something to do with the chocolate bars!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> But over the ocean they would not be able to harm family members, even if their brooms survived, and if they extinguished before learning to be more courteous, they would still have a long swim before assaulting those who love them in spite of themselves.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Having a lazy day today as I didn't get to sleep until after 4am last night. I have managed to get 3 loads of washing out on the line as it's a nice day here, so not entirely unproductive. DH has gone to golf so the house is nice and quiet and I'm now sitting thinking I should be ironing, but hey ho, it can wait! Went up to Glasgow yesterday to meet the girls and came home with a set of small battery tealights, a t-shirt & a book for my nephew's birthday, a half-price book for DH, 8 chocolate bars (they were selling them at 12 for £3 when it would normally have been £11.40, so what's a girl to do? :lol: ) and a box containing half my giant pizza that I couldn't eat for my tea...which might also have had something to do with the chocolate bars!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:  Indeed how could you forego such a bargain!?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

KateB said:


> How sensible, but over here there would bound to be at least one idiot thinking he was smart by zooming onwards up the middle!


Just what I thought. Also most of our roads are too congested anyway.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, oh my, your skirt is magnificent and DGD looks thrilled. What memories for her to treasure of grandma's love.
Pacer, so tragic about Bella. She and her whole family will be in my prayers.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, love your humor.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this one from Ruth in the real Glasgow, to be worth sharing:-
> 
> An Arab Sheik was admitted to Hospital for heart surgery, but prior to the surgery, the doctors needed to have some of his blood type stored in case the need arose.
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another from the same friend- but a lot of basic and uncommon sense in this.
> 
> When traffic comes to a complete stop in Germany, the drivers, by law, have to move towards the edge of each side creating an open lane for emergency vehicles. . . Why don't we have these rules???


Excellent idea!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hope all our ok!


All OK here thanks, but part of a roof on a shopping centre about 10 miles from here got blown off. It looked a mess!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, your DH will be well cared for due to your cooking in preparation of your traveling. I'm impressed and I'm sure he will be very thankful.
> 
> Never knew polyps in nose could get that big. Wow.
> Glad you are feeling better!!! Don't want to make that trip and then visiting with family feeling awful.


He was saying this morning his nose is very sore from having the scope up there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> When Ive read your posts on Psychogran I've thought how similar she sounds to my mother . One difference my mother never ever minded any of her grandchildren refused point blank . Even in an emergency you knew never to ask


I wonder if they were related to my MIL, she was also a real " gem". My friends at work used to think I exaggerated the in-law stories until she went into the nursing home & they got a first hand view of the BS


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope he doesn't over do it & will have a chance for some down time soon.



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. :-D
> 
> Well, I have to get off and get some work done. Will check back later. Have company coming this weekend.
> 
> Poor DH. Had to work till 2:00am writing music and got to bed around 2:30am. When I woke up he was all ready to leave for work. With school, the birthday party, a recording session, and a deadline for writing the music for Scotland, he is on quite a marathon. Last night he was so tired he didn't even look like himself. I get concerned when he has to burn the candle at both ends like this. He is amazing and we were both laughing about how many times he has had to do this in his life, even with nights with no sleep at all from working. We aren't spring chickens any more, that's for sure. It was a lot easier when he was younger. Now for his solo concert this week and then band concert next week and then he will be able to breathe again, which means back to normal work.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Having a lazy day today as I didn't get to sleep until after 4am last night. I have managed to get 3 loads of washing out on the line as it's a nice day here, so not entirely unproductive. DH has gone to golf so the house is nice and quiet and I'm now sitting thinking I should be ironing, but hey ho, it can wait! Went up to Glasgow yesterday to meet the girls and came home with a set of small battery tealights, a t-shirt & a book for my nephew's birthday, a half-price book for DH, 8 chocolate bars (they were selling them at 12 for £3 when it would normally have been £11.40, so what's a girl to do? :lol: ) and a box containing half my giant pizza that I couldn't eat for my tea...which might also have had something to do with the chocolate bars!


Sounds like a bargain shopping spree!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> But over the ocean they would not be able to harm family members, even if their brooms survived, and if they extinguished before learning to be more courteous, they would still have a long swim before assaulting those who love them in spite of themselves.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's heading into Purple's area isn't it?


Yes it is along with a couple others that used to comment on KTP.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Mary and Caren


👍🏻 you are most welcome


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got my suitcase organized, just trying to decide if I should take my winter coat along as the weekend weather sounds a little nasty.
I've got the last load of washing in the dryer so that should be all the housework up to date.

i decided I overdid it yesterday, imagine that, so have decided not to do much today beyond the essentials.

DH has gone ice fishing, his cousin is visiting from Edmonton & only 2 days left of the season so then he will be having fishing withdrawal .


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope he doesn't over do it & will have a chance for some down time soon.


And I forgot to add, teaching full-time. :shock: :shock: :shock:

When I was young I dreamt of being married to the person who was so busy researching that you put the meal outside the closed door, knocked, and hoped they would come and eat. Beware what you wish for. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thinking of you Caren. Did I understand that you are back here visiting with family again???


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

angelam said:


> All OK here thanks, but part of a roof on a shopping centre about 10 miles from here got blown off. It looked a mess!


The strength of Mother Nature can be so strong and destructive. Amazing no lives lost.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He was saying this morning his nose is very sore from having the scope up there.


Oh dear. Too bad they don't do like a colonoscopy and just remove the polyp while it is small. Of course that wouldn't be a solution to the pain, even sorer for sure.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Hope everyone had a glorious Easter. Our day was beautiful; dinner was delicious; and the congregation thought that our very small choir did a great job with the presentation. Given that his Kaye walker takes up a lot of space, Tim and I were put in the front row--nearest to the microphones, of course! That's the part i just love about cantatas . . . . NOT!
> 
> We went from the mid-70s on Sunday to 42F for a high yesterday with lots of rain and wind. A truly miserable day weather-wise.
> 
> ...


I know she is ok. We conversed via PM last week. Such a great, sweet lady and very busy and taking some time off for herself. Didn't ask for permission to relate more so just conveying that she is missing us and just not on the computer much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Having a lazy day today as I didn't get to sleep until after 4am last night. I have managed to get 3 loads of washing out on the line as it's a nice day here, so not entirely unproductive. DH has gone to golf so the house is nice and quiet and I'm now sitting thinking I should be ironing, but hey ho, it can wait! Went up to Glasgow yesterday to meet the girls and came home with a set of small battery tealights, a t-shirt & a book for my nephew's birthday, a half-price book for DH, 8 chocolate bars (they were selling them at 12 for £3 when it would normally have been £11.40, so what's a girl to do? :lol: ) and a box containing half my giant pizza that I couldn't eat for my tea...which might also have had something to do with the chocolate bars!


I love the smell of clothes and sheets, etc., off the clothes line. Glad you had fun in Glasgow. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, oh my, your skirt is magnificent and DGD looks thrilled. What memories for her to treasure of grandma's love.
> Pacer, so tragic about Bella. She and her whole family will be in my prayers.


Thank you. :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I came on to complete the online warranty for the SunLite and here I am again. Must get more work done. :XD: :XD: :XD: So funny how I end up back here every time. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got my suitcase organized, just trying to decide if I should take my winter coat along as the weekend weather sounds a little nasty.
> I've got the last load of washing in the dryer so that should be all the housework up to date.
> 
> i decided I overdid it yesterday, imagine that, so have decided not to do much today beyond the essentials.
> ...


Looks like you have the beautiful clear blue skies that we do, Bonnie! Glad you have decided to take today quietly!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Tuesday 29 March '16

Today is Niagara Falls Run Dry Day. On March 29th, 1848, ice blockages caused rivers to run dry, and reduced the flow of water to such an extent that Niagara Falls 3,160 tons of water per second flow came to a halt. Locals celebrate with Niagara Falls Runs Dry Day, and with plenty of great hotels in the area, its not hard to come celebrate with them!

Today is Smoke And Mirrors Day. Deceit! Deception! Celebrate these and all other types of trickery with Smoke And Mirrors Day, the festival dedicated to the art of fraudulent cunning.

The phrase Its all smoke and mirrors refers to the way in which magicians use all manner of distraction to make sure the audience fails to see whats really going on. The more complex the artifice, the more successfully the magician will get away with it. The most obvious example of smoke and mirrors is Legalese, that incredibly convoluted language that lawyers use to make sure that no-one else understands whats happening. Politicians have been known to try that sort of thing too.

How best to celebrate this auspicious day? Go back to its roots! Try a bit of magic. There are lots of easy magic tricks that will amaze your friends. Or, just see how quickly you can make a piece of cake disappear!

this is one of my favorite magic tricks.

http://www.flixxy.com/darcy-oakes-jaw-dropping-dove-illusions-britains-got-talent-2014.htm

Today is Lemon Chiffon Cake Day. Something that is always worth celebrating is cake. Lemon Chiffon Cake Day celebrates the love of the deliciously light lemon cake that was invented by Harry Baker in 1927. After keeping the recipe a closely-guarded secret for over twenty years, he eventually sold the recipe to Betty Crocker in 1947, after which the packet-mix became the best-selling favourite that is known and loved across the world today.

Why not mark Lemon Chiffon Cake Day by baking your family a mouth-watering cake and taking some time to appreciate its light and fluffy goodness?

The light and airy texture of lemon chiffon cake is achieved by using stiffened egg whites that are folded into the batter, and replacing butter, making the cake a rather low-fat treat. The egg-whites mean that the cake remains delectably moist, although the lack of butter flavouring does mean that you mustnt stint on the lemon zest and juice!

Lemon Chiffon Cake

Prep Time: 20 MIN
Total Time: 3 HR 35 MIN
Servings 16

Ingredients

Cake

2 cups Gold Medal all-purpose flour 
1 ½ cups granulated sugar
3 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
¾ cup cold water
½ cup vegetable oil
2 teaspoons vanilla
2 teaspoons grated lemon peel 
7 egg yolks
1 cup egg whites (8 eggs)
½ teaspoon cream of tartar

Lemon Glaze

1/3 cup butter or margarine
2 cups powdered sugar
½ teaspoon grated lemon peel 
2 to 4 tablespoons hot lemon juice

Directions

1. Move oven rack to lowest position. Heat oven to 325°F.

2. In large bowl, mix flour, sugar, baking powder and salt.

3. Beat in cold water, oil, vanilla, lemon peel and egg yolks until smooth.

4. In large bowl, beat egg whites and cream of tartar 
with electric mixer on high speed until stiff peaks form.

5. Gradually pour egg yolk mixture over beaten egg whites, folding with rubber spatula just until blended.

6. Pour into ungreased 10-inch angel food (tube) cake pan.

7. Bake about 1 hour 15 minutes or until top springs back when touched lightly.

8. Immediately turn pan upside down onto heatproof funnel or bottle.

9. Let hang until completely cool, about 2 hours.

10. Loosen side of cake with knife or long, metal spatula; remove from pan.

11. In 1 1/2-quart saucepan, melt butter over low heat; remove from heat.

12. Stir in powdered sugar and lemon peel until smooth.

13. Stir in lemon juice, 1 tablespoon at a time, until smooth and consistency of thick syrup.

14. Spread glaze over top of cake, allowing some to drizzle down side.

Expert Tips: (1) Rise to the occasion! If using self-rising flour, there is no need to add baking powder and salt. (2) Be sure not to get any egg yolks into the egg whites while separating the eggs, because even a speck of yolk will prevent the whites from beating properly.

Nutrition Information: Serving Size: 1 Serving  Calories 320 - Calories from Fat 120 - Total Fat 13g - Saturated Fat 4g - Trans Fat 0g  Cholesterol 100mg  Sodium 300mg - Total Carbohydrate 47g - Dietary Fiber 0g  Sugars 33g  Protein 4g

% Daily Value*: Vitamin A 4% - Vitamin C 0% - Calcium 6% - Iron 6%

Exchanges: 1 Starch; 0 Fruit; 2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 2 1/2 Fat;

Carbohydrate Choice: 3 
http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/lemon-chiffon-cake/ef1ca334-5665-4da2-a03b-3a92a5f8767e

Lemon Chiffon Cake Recipe BY ROSE

Prep Time: 10 minutes
Cook Time: 50 minutes
Total Time: 1 hour
Serving Size: 1

Ingredients

1 3/4 cups cake flour
1 tablespoon baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 cups granulated sugar, divided
1/2 cup vegetable or canola oil
6 large eggs, separated
3/4 cup cold water
2 teaspoons lemon juice
1-2 teaspoons lemon zest
1/2 teaspoon cream of tarter

Filling:

2/3 cup lemon curd (homemade or store-bought)

Frosting Ingredients:

1 1/2 cups heaving whipping cream
3 tablespoons granulated sugar
3 tablespoon of lemon curd

Instructions

For the frosting:

1. Whip the heavy cream and sugar in a large chilled bowl until stiff peaks form. Gently fold in the lemon curd and combine well. Cover and refrigerate until ready to frost the cake.

For the cake:

Preheat oven to 350° F (180° C) (3) 8″ round ungreased cake pans, lined with parchment

1. In a medium bowl, whisk together the six egg yolks, oil, lemon juice, lemon zest, and water.

2. In a separate bowl, sift together the flour, baking powder, salt, and 1 cup of sugar.

3. Make a well in the center of the dry ingredients and add the wet ingredients. Mix until smooth and set aside.

4. In a mixing bowl, use an electric mixer to beat the egg whites and cream of tarter until light and foamy. Slowly add in 1/2 cup of sugar, beating until stiff peaks form.

5. Stir about 1/3 of the egg white mixture into the cake batter and mix.

6. Gently fold in the remaining egg white mixture.

7. Divide the batter between the 3 prepared pans.

8. Bake for approximately 60 minutes, or until the cake springs back when touched with your finger.

9. Place the hot pans on a wire rack and allow the cakes to cool in the pans.

10. Once cool, run a blade around the edge of the cake and invert to remove the cake from the pans. Peel away the parchment paper.

11. To assemble the cake, place one layer on a cake pan, then generously spread about 1/3 cup of lemon curd over the top.

12. Add the next layer of cake and repeat. Place the third cake on top.

13. Frost the top and sides with the whipped lemon cream frosting.

14. Chill until ready to serve!

http://cakejournal.com/recipes/lemon-chiffon-layer-cake-recipe

Who coined the word "nerd"?

William Shakespeare
Dr. Seuss
Fonzie
Charles Dickens

U.S. President John Tyler had 15 children, the last of which was born when he was 70 years old.

March 29
1964 - Elle Macpherson
(1918-1992) - Sam Walton
(1790-1862) - John Tyler

March 29, 1951
Julius and Ethel Rosenberg were convicted of conspiracy to commit espionage for passing nuclear secrets to the Soviet Union.

Answer: Nerd is a descriptive term, often used pejoratively, indicating that a person is overly intellectual, obsessive, or lacking social skills. The word nerd was first used in the 1950 Dr. Seuss book If I Ran the Zoo, in which a nerd was one of the many oddly named creatures in the titular zoo. The slang meaning of the term dates to the next year, 1951, when Newsweek magazine reported on its popular use as a synonym for "drip" or "square" in Detroit, Michigan. By the early 1960s, usage of the term had spread throughout the United States, and even as far as Scotland.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Having a lazy day today as I didn't get to sleep until after 4am last night. I have managed to get 3 loads of washing out on the line as it's a nice day here, so not entirely unproductive. DH has gone to golf so the house is nice and quiet and I'm now sitting thinking I should be ironing, but hey ho, it can wait! Went up to Glasgow yesterday to meet the girls and came home with a set of small battery tealights, a t-shirt & a book for my nephew's birthday, a half-price book for DH, 8 chocolate bars (they were selling them at 12 for £3 when it would normally have been £11.40, so what's a girl to do? :lol: ) and a box containing half my giant pizza that I couldn't eat for my tea...which might also have had something to do with the chocolate bars!


 It's those kind of bargains that help me keep my spare tyre firmly wrapped round my stomach


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've asked myself that question too many times. she always got her own way growing up - if she didn't she threw a fit - and ended up getting her own way anyhow - and as an adult when she doesn't get her own way - - - - -



Bonnie7591 said:


> That's just crazy, how can she be mean to her own kids & GKs?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So excited and so is DH. Apparently a CD that has taken backstage in our lives with all that is going on was reviewed by a prominent jazz magazine, Downbeat, and they gave it a 4.5 star review out of 5 stars. So happy for DH. It hasn't even come out yet and the local person putting it out hadn't mentioned it was sent in for review. Bravo to him for doing that. Can't wait for it to come out. Needless to say DH was thrilled. He is so humble. They will take photos at his solo concert this Friday and record it, hoping to also get some photos for the CD. He will be going around to the bookstores to see if he can find some copies of the magazine. See, here I am again. I hope you will forgive me for bragging but I just got so excited after DH told me. He so deserves it but never seeks out any praise for himself. I'm so glad someone else did. Pontuff had volunteered to put him in touch with her brother who is a fabulous marketing person but DH declines. I don't know why. Perhaps I could have talked him into it but then Pontuff sadly, passed. Perhaps he figures he is busy enough now. Her brother is at the very top in marketing for musicians.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, love your humor.


Thank you Joy although I am useless at telling jokes 
Here I will tell you one I have heard 100s of times and it wasn't even funny the first time 
Knock knock 
Who's there ? 
Sonja 
Sonja who? 
Sonja shoe I can smell it from here 
See not funny :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i kind of stop after the dandelion - which my mother used to fix - you never got it very often since you needed the very youngest dandelion - the older it got the more bitter it got. i suppose if you had someone that knew what they were doing other weeks wouldn't be too bad. however - i think i enjoy using week killer on them better. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Sam, learning about "weed appreciation day," made me so proud to be such a successful weed grower, as my sad gardens will attest! So is it, one man's weeds, another man's culinary inspiration?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

southwest pennsylvania - meyersdale and windber. think Johnstown and the flood - that area. actually not a far distance from you - have been in lancaster county many times in the past. --- sam



oneapril said:


> Where in PA did you live?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

unfortunately i was up way too late. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> So Sam have you not yet gone to bed or are you just an early riser like me today?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i kind of stop after the dandelion - which my mother used to fix - you never got it very often since you needed the very youngest dandelion - the older it got the more bitter it got. i suppose if you had someone that knew what they were doing other weeks wouldn't be too bad. however - i think i enjoy using week killer on them better. --- sam


They are so healthy for you but sadly, not with the weed killer on them. The whole plant, even the roots. Same thing with cat tails and many others. Even parsley roots are good for certain conditions.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's exactly what heidi says - kill all our weeds and there goes half the lawn. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> LOL....I concur! LOL.....I subscribe to the philosophy that a weed is just a plant growing where you don't want it to grow. If it weren't for weeds we wouldn't have a green yard! LOL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got my suitcase organized, just trying to decide if I should take my winter coat along as the weekend weather sounds a little nasty.
> I've got the last load of washing in the dryer so that should be all the housework up to date.
> 
> i decided I overdid it yesterday, imagine that, so have decided not to do much today beyond the essentials.
> ...


 Lovely pictures Bonnie , reminds me of home . Do you have lots of lakes in Canada?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

little chocolate easter eggs - they are the best. very cute. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Our little egg hunt on Sunday...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Bonnie , reminds me of home . Do you have lots of lakes in Canada?


Check out:
http://www.google.com/maps/place/Saskatchewan,+Canada/@52.8720418,-106.2705734,7.94z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x52f871b12365762f:0x15342b5792c2e12b

And you can zoom in so the small lakes show up more.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

explosions just make everyone miserable - so one passes if off as 'it's just phyllis'. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> Sam you are wicked.... I hope there are no explosions though. :shock:
> 
> I am glad for you that you are able to be outside in the warmer weather finally.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, took a break now that I've finished the length of the top and caught up with the chatter here. Going to go watch a little tv & knit. TTYL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't the whale sweater a sweater? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Cathy, Margaret and oneapril. Nearly finished the sleeves now trying to decide what buttons to put on . Think I will start knitting sweaters then I won't have to think about buttons


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tns - is that your green house? --- sam



TNS said:


> I am another great weed grower! Even some of the garden plants I used to have trouble growing in England have become weeds here, especially some of the grasses. If you let them take root here in Guernsey you can't get rid of them, yet I failed to grow them in England.....grrrr. Another thing that grows like a weed here is bay. We have a bay tree in the garden which is seeding all over the place. Young bay trees appear in the middle of shrubs, and in all sorts of places. At least I have a good supply of bay leaves for cooking!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I love the smell of clothes and sheets, etc., off the clothes line. Glad you had fun in Glasgow. :thumbup:


We did. We saw the open topped tour bus go by and I was telling the girls that you and I may do that - they thought it was a good idea, but very dependant on the weather, so make sure you bring sunshine with you!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

........Answer: Nerd is a descriptive term, often used pejoratively, indicating that a person is overly intellectual, obsessive, or lacking social skills. The word nerd was first used in the 1950 Dr. Seuss book If I Ran the Zoo, in which a nerd was one of the many oddly named creatures in the titular zoo. The slang meaning of the term dates to the next year, 1951, when Newsweek magazine reported on its popular use as a synonym for "drip" or "square" in Detroit, Michigan. By the early 1960s, usage of the term had spread throughout the United States, and even as far as Scotland.

Yep, even we have nerds!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> They are so healthy for you but sadly, not with the weed killer on them. The whole plant, even the roots. Same thing with cat tails and many others. Even parsley roots are good for certain conditions.


I have a friend from Rarotonga (in the Cook Group) who swears by Parsley- says it has cured her knee pain.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

How exciting for him. ,



Cashmeregma said:


> So excited and so is DH. Apparently a CD that has taken backstage in our lives with all that is going on was reviewed by a prominent jazz magazine, Downbeat, and they gave it a 4.5 star review out of 5 stars. So happy for DH. It hasn't even come out yet and the local person putting it out hadn't mentioned it was sent in for review. Bravo to him for doing that. Can't wait for it to come out. Needless to say DH was thrilled. He is so humble. They will take photos at his solo concert this Friday and record it, hoping to also get some photos for the CD. He will be going around to the bookstores to see if he can find some copies of the magazine. See, here I am again. I hope you will forgive me for bragging but I just got so excited after DH told me. He so deserves it but never seeks out any praise for himself. I'm so glad someone else did. Pontuff had volunteered to put him in touch with her brother who is a fabulous marketing person but DH declines. I don't know why. Perhaps I could have talked him into it but then Pontuff sadly, passed. Perhaps he figures he is busy enough now. Her brother is at the very top in marketing for musicians.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Lovely pictures Bonnie , reminds me of home . Do you have lots of lakes in Canada?


Yes, lots, 100,000 in Saskatchewan, about 25-30 within 1 hr drive from home, the closest is 12 miles


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't the whale sweater a sweater? --- sam


I think she's referring to a pullover that needs no buttons as opposed to a cardigan sweater


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> I keep thinking I must get a notebook just for writing down the things I learn on here.


I am thinking you might need a book to do that! DGD's skirt was stunning. I am delighted for you and her that she loved it. Congrats to DH on his rating for the CD. Let me know when it comes out and what it is titled. I would love to look for it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm sitting on hold with Air Canada, my friend & I want to sit together for the flight so can't check in online as we made 2 separate reservations & it won't let us choose a seat without paying extra- good gref. But like most places it's near impossible to find a real person to talk to.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> 9:25am and Gage is at school.
> Silent here for now as everyone us gone for the time being. I am knitting and catching up.
> 
> I think we will be here for another day or two if we get the keys today. Phone and Internet will be hooked up on Friday. I am sure we can do without for a day or so. So much I would like to comment about but my friends have returned. Check in later on.
> Love to all ❤💕❤💕


Wishing you well with the move this week. It will be nice for you and Gage to get settled in your own place and to get back some of your belongings.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> isn't the whale sweater a sweater? --- sam


I'm thinking English language mix up Sam . I'm knitting a cardigan with buttons up the front . Here a sweater is a pullover, or jumper no buttons down the front


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So excited and so is DH. Apparently a CD that has taken backstage in our lives with all that is going on was reviewed by a prominent jazz magazine, Downbeat, and they gave it a 4.5 star review out of 5 stars. So happy for DH. It hasn't even come out yet and the local person putting it out hadn't mentioned it was sent in for review. Bravo to him for doing that. Can't wait for it to come out. Needless to say DH was thrilled. He is so humble. They will take photos at his solo concert this Friday and record it, hoping to also get some photos for the CD. He will be going around to the bookstores to see if he can find some copies of the magazine. See, here I am again. I hope you will forgive me for bragging but I just got so excited after DH told me. He so deserves it but never seeks out any praise for himself. I'm so glad someone else did. Pontuff had volunteered to put him in touch with her brother who is a fabulous marketing person but DH declines. I don't know why. Perhaps I could have talked him into it but then Pontuff sadly, passed. Perhaps he figures he is busy enough now. Her brother is at the very top in marketing for musicians.


Thinking of Charlotte, I had a brief email a couple of days ago from her Rick- he and Pontuf were having a quiet Easter- he says he is such a good little guy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sitting on hold with Air Canada, my friend & I want to sit together for the flight so can't check in online as we made 2 separate reservations & it won't let us choose a seat without paying extra- good gref. But like most places it's near impossible to find a real person to talk to.


I always remember the saying 'Time to spare, Go by Air'!!!!!!!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a law here in the states also. --- sam --- no that is wrong - we move to the side to allow the emergency vehicles to pass - but if traffic is stopped they all stop in their lanes which makes it fairly difficult for the emergency crews to get to the accident.



Lurker 2 said:


> Another from the same friend- but a lot of basic and uncommon sense in this.
> 
> When traffic comes to a complete stop in Germany, the drivers, by law, have to move towards the edge of each side creating an open lane for emergency vehicles. . . Why don't we have these rules???


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the urge is almost killing me to tell her the right side of course - but i won't say anything. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I know which side of the road I would rather be on


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is a law here in the states also. --- sam


A fairly general consensus from those who have posted on my thread on the main forum, Sam, is that in the US, people would seize the opportunity to speed up the centre themselves, regardless.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the urge is almost killing me to tell her the right side of course - but i won't say anything. --- sam


Now Sam- even I did not raise that thorny oldie.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should have had this recipe to add to the lemon chiffon cake this morning - although it is not cake i thought it sounded good. --- sam

LEMON ICEBOX PIE IN JARS

Yields 6 to 8 servings

Ingredients

3/4 cup (75g) graham cracker crumbs
1 tablespoon unsalted butter, melted
1 1/4 cups (390g) sweetened condensed milk
1/2 cup (120ml) freshly squeezed lemon juice (about 4 lemons)
2 drops yellow food color
1 1/4 cups (300 ml) heavy whipping cream
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
6 to 8 fresh whole raspberries

Directions

1. Combine the graham cracker crumbs and butter in a small bowl. Stir together until the crumbs resemble wet sand. Divide been six (or eight) 4 ounce jars. Tamp down the crumbs evenly.

2. Combine the condensed milk and lemon juice in a large bowl. Stir together until well incorporated and thickened. Stir in the yellow food coloring.

3. In a separate bowl, beat the heavy whipping cream, gradually adding the 2 tablespoons sugar, to stiff peak consistency with an electric mixer.

4. Remove 1/3 of the whipped cream and place in a piping bag fitted with a star tip. Fold the remaining whipped cream into the lemon mixture.

5. Spoon or pipe the lemon pie filling over the crusts. Pipe stars of whipped cream on top of each pie and garnish with a single fresh raspberry. Refrigerate until ready to serve.

Note: As mentioned earlier in the blog post, this recipe makes about 6 servings if you fill the 4 ounce jars to the top (as pictured). If you're packing them for a picnic you'll probably get 8-10 servings because you'll fill the jars with less pie so they can be lidded.

http://www.sprinklebakes.com/2016/03/lemon-icebox-pie-in-jars.html#more


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, lots, 100,000 in Saskatchewan, about 25-30 within 1 hr drive from home, the closest is 12 miles


I wondered if there might be as the pictures reminded me of home and there are roughly 96 ,000 lakes in Sweden including Vänarn which is the largest lake in Europe . About5/6 years ago they found a Viking ship at the bottom of it


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wondered if there might be as the pictures reminded me of home and there are roughly 96 ,000 lakes in Sweden including Vänarn which is the largest lake in Europe . About5/6 years ago they found a Viking ship at the bottom of it


Is there a link to this- I am knitting and typing so only half concentrating on the computer!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> the urge is almost killing me to tell her the right side of course - but i won't say anything. --- sam


You just did


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So excited and so is DH. Apparently a CD that has taken backstage in our lives with all that is going on was reviewed by a prominent jazz magazine, Downbeat, and they gave it a 4.5 star review out of 5 stars. So happy for DH. It hasn't even come out yet and the local person putting it out hadn't mentioned it was sent in for review. Bravo to him for doing that. Can't wait for it to come out. Needless to say DH was thrilled. He is so humble. They will take photos at his solo concert this Friday and record it, hoping to also get some photos for the CD. He will be going around to the bookstores to see if he can find some copies of the magazine. See, here I am again. I hope you will forgive me for bragging but I just got so excited after DH told me. He so deserves it but never seeks out any praise for himself. I'm so glad someone else did. Pontuff had volunteered to put him in touch with her brother who is a fabulous marketing person but DH declines. I don't know why. Perhaps I could have talked him into it but then Pontuff sadly, passed. Perhaps he figures he is busy enough now. Her brother is at the very top in marketing for musicians.


You have every right to be proud of him - congratulations!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joy although I am useless at telling jokes
> Here I will tell you one I have heard 100s of times and it wasn't even funny the first time
> Knock knock
> Who's there ?
> ...


I heard one the other day which made me laugh...
Knock knock
Who's there?
The interupting cow
The interupt.....
Moo!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> explosions just make everyone miserable - so one passes if off as 'it's just phyllis'. --- sam


Sounds so like Psychgran, her DH just shrugs and says, "That's the way she is," and so it perpetuates.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Daralene. That is exciting news. You have every right to brag. Bravo Bill!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> the urge is almost killing me to tell her the right side of course - but i won't say anything. --- sam


I knew you wouldn't be able to resist it! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I heard one the other day which made me laugh...
> Knock knock
> Who's there?
> The interupting cow
> ...


That's funny . I can see where this is going now . How many do you think we will get :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought this was kind of interesting. --- sam

7 Secrets Your TSA Agent May Be Burning To Tell You

Few travelers enjoy going through airpot security  long lines, grumpy passengers, having to unpack belongings you finally got to fit in your carry-on. 

While it may seem like a drag, Transportation Security Administration officials are there not to hinder, but to help you get through security as quickly as possible. And wed bet they wish you knew these oft-forgotten secrets that would make their job  and your airport experience  so much smoother. 

1. Theres an app that tells you what you can and cant bring on board.

Quit the guessing games, and get the My TSA app, travel nerds! This handy tool  which is also available on the TSA website  lets you search for your items to find out if theyre approved. (Spoiler alert: Fishing rods and human remains are a go, but knife-filled enchiladas are not.)

2. You can bring only ONE bag of liquids... and take it out first, please.

Are agents always rifling through your stuff, even after its gone through the conveyor belt? Thats probably because youre not following the 3-1-1 rule properly. Liquid and gel containers must be 3.4 ounces or less and stowed in a single one-quart sized plastic bag. Take the bag, put it in a bin, and youll fly through the checkpoint without a problem. 

3. TSA agents dont always want to take your stuff away.

Former agent Jason Edward Harrington recently wrote about his time in the TSA for Politico. He revealed that sometimes, TSA agents realize confiscating your items doesnt make a whole lot of sense, but they have to follow the rules anyway. 

I was even required to confiscate nail clippers from airline pilots, Harrington wrote, the implied logic being that the pilots could use the nail clippers to hijack the very planes they were flying. Even when the rules sound silly to you, there are other reasons for their existence and no exceptions.

4. ...and theyll let you run back to put it in your car.

If youre stuck at security with an item thats not approved, TSA agents will gladly let you run back to your car to drop it off, or outside to give it to a non-traveling friend or family member. The problem, of course, is that you may not have time to make your flight after doing this... but its nice to know the option exists and is encouraged.

5. You can bring wine (and whiskey) onboard, FYI. As long as your alcohol is in a 3.4-ounce container, like those cute mini wine bottles, bring it on (but dont sip, as the FAA only permits passengers to drink alcohol the airline provides). Everything else needs to be checked: Make sure you comply with the TSAs (generous) alcohol proof requirements before packing. 

6. ...and cake too.

One of the TSAs favorite things to stress during the holidays is that pies and cakes are, in fact, allowed through security. Yum. 

7. You can also knit on a plane. 

Because you totally wanted to make that pillowcase for granny during your flight to Florida... right?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that always the case? lol --- sam



KateB said:


> How sensible, but over here there would bound to be at least one idiot thinking he was smart by zooming onwards up the middle!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> That's funny . I can see where this is going now . How many do you think we will get :lol:


Ok
Let's not milk it.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Now Sam- even I did not raise that thorny oldie.


It doesn't matter, Julie. We know which one is correct.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

TNS said:


> Perhaps we should introduce these volatile folk to one another and they'd all go up in a puff of smoke? :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is gary's parents - phyllis will keep them - but there is usually a zinger after doing it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> When Ive read your posts on Psychogran I've thought how similar she sounds to my mother . One difference my mother never ever minded any of her grandchildren refused point blank . Even in an emergency you knew never to ask


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

this morning was grey but this afternoon got sunny and bright - temperature almost to 70°. i fear that is the last time for quite a while - at least the next week - but the weather reports seems to change hourly so i never worry too much about what they say. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Think we have swapped skies as its turned brighter here


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> Somewhere in the middle of the Atlantic?!! :thumbup: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do hope that was because you ate the chocolate first. --- sam



KateB said:


> Having a lazy day today as I didn't get to sleep until after 4am last night. I have managed to get 3 loads of washing out on the line as it's a nice day here, so not entirely unproductive. DH has gone to golf so the house is nice and quiet and I'm now sitting thinking I should be ironing, but hey ho, it can wait! Went up to Glasgow yesterday to meet the girls and came home with a set of small battery tealights, a t-shirt & a book for my nephew's birthday, a half-price book for DH, 8 chocolate bars (they were selling them at 12 for £3 when it would normally have been £11.40, so what's a girl to do? :lol: ) and a box containing half my giant pizza that I couldn't eat for my tea...which might also have had something to do with the chocolate bars!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is almost all the snow we got all winter. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got my suitcase organized, just trying to decide if I should take my winter coat along as the weekend weather sounds a little nasty.
> I've got the last load of washing in the dryer so that should be all the housework up to date.
> 
> i decided I overdid it yesterday, imagine that, so have decided not to do much today beyond the essentials.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> It doesn't matter, Julie. We know which one is correct.


That is so true!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

bonnie - where are you on the map? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Check out:
> http://www.google.com/maps/place/Saskatchewan,+Canada/@52.8720418,-106.2705734,7.94z/data=!4m2!3m1!1s0x52f871b12365762f:0x15342b5792c2e12b
> 
> And you can zoom in so the small lakes show up more.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

got'cha! --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm thinking English language mix up Sam . I'm knitting a cardigan with buttons up the front . Here a sweater is a pullover, or jumper no buttons down the front


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

absolutely julie - seems everyone is in a hurry - it is so nice to be retired and not have to hurry for anything. i quit running for buses when i was fifty - decided there was always another one. it was one resolution i made to celebrate the day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A fairly general consensus from those who have posted on my thread on the main forum, Sam, is that in the US, people would seize the opportunity to speed up the centre themselves, regardless.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did? i thought i said i wasn't going to tell her. hmmmm --- sam



Swedenme said:


> You just did


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time for vanna and wheel. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> we had a beautiful day yesterday - 75° - no breeze - it was so pleasant to be outdoors - the egg hunt went perfectly - even a few left for the mower to find this summer. early evening it clouded up and gave us a good old fashioned thunder and lightening storm with hail. not the kind of storm where you wonder whether you should go to the basement or not (my favorite) but it was a good storm with lots of rain and wind - thought it was going to break the windows several times. today is overcast and cool - not quite 50°. the wind is very cool. quite a different kind of day.
> 
> phyllis came to watch the egg hunt - heidi had ham in the crockpot and asked phyllis if she would stay to which she answered 'no - i have my lunch cooking at home' and she walked out the door. she sure has been on edge for a while - nice but you know there could be an explosion any time. not sure what her problem is. she is back to hurting the ones she is to love the most - and all of it is directed at heidi. i dare say nothing - heidi would not like it and phyllis would take off like a rocket. but i may needle her just a little - i love getting her going - and then i can leave. oh - i am bad. --- sam


Glad you had a good day and that there aren't too many eggs left for the mower. Is Phyllis bipolar by any chance? Would explain her mood swings. You are bad if you needle but you should stick around for the consequences :lol: :lol:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hello all, First off a huge Thankyou to all you prayer warriors out there.
I have been in touch with hospital and been told Lilians condition has improved hugely since she has accepted treatment WOW! They are now getting a social worker involved to see if she can go home, they will assess her house to see what level of care might be needed. So a huge relief for us. Stu and I are her next of kin, I called lawyer this morning and no Power of Attorney has been lodged with him, so he advised us that we are responsible for major things to be done. So we battle on, and what will be will be. Cheers Fan.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok folks a cow joke, it's an old one we used to say as kids.
Pass the udder, udder, to my udder brother! Lol How does that Mooooove you?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I wondered if there might be as the pictures reminded me of home and there are roughly 96 ,000 lakes in Sweden including Vänarn which is the largest lake in Europe . About5/6 years ago they found a Viking ship at the bottom of it


So was the ship still in good condition due to the cold water? I have heard some wrecks were found in Lake Superior like that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> absolutely julie - seems everyone is in a hurry - it is so nice to be retired and not have to hurry for anything. i quit running for buses when i was fifty - decided there was always another one. it was one resolution i made to celebrate the day. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello all, First off a huge Thankyou to all you prayer warriors out there.
> I have been in touch with hospital and been told Lilians condition has improved hugely since she has accepted treatment WOW! They are now getting a social worker involved to see if she can go home, they will assess her house to see what level of care might be needed. So a huge relief for us. Stu and I are her next of kin, I called lawyer this morning and no Power of Attorney has been lodged with him, so he advised us that we are responsible for major things to be done. So we battle on, and what will be will be. Cheers Fan.


So the old Power of Attorney is still valid?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> bonnie - where are you on the map? --- sam


St.Walburg- its about 1/2 way up from north to south & almost on the western border


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello all, First off a huge Thankyou to all you prayer warriors out there.
> I have been in touch with hospital and been told Lilians condition has improved hugely since she has accepted treatment WOW! They are now getting a social worker involved to see if she can go home, they will assess her house to see what level of care might be needed. So a huge relief for us. Stu and I are her next of kin, I called lawyer this morning and no Power of Attorney has been lodged with him, so he advised us that we are responsible for major things to be done. So we battle on, and what will be will be. Cheers Fan.


Good that things are going better.

I hope she will get the power of attorney set up, it makes life so much easier when the legal things are done right.

Why are you responsible if there is no power of attorney yet?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Daralene, congratulations to your DH! 

Mel, glad things are moving forward for you--it will feel good to be settled again.

Fan, sending good thoughts for Lilian and you & DH as well.

I charted something last night and will try it out tonight...we'll see how it goes.

Tomorrow the ham bone goes in the crock pot with some beans! Easter ham, the gift that keeps on giving. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Same from me too[! Kudos to Bill!
quote=pacer]I am thinking you might need a book to do that! DGD's skirt was stunning. I am delighted for you and her that she loved it. Congrats to DH on his rating for the CD. Let me know when it comes out and what it is titled. I would love to look for it.[/quote]


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good that things are going better.
> 
> I hope she will get the power of attorney set up, it makes life so much easier when the legal things are done right.
> 
> Why are you responsible if there is no power of attorney yet?


Good question, it was just the lawyers advice to us that as her next of kin we are in charge of things. It would sure make it easier with POA but that remains to be seen if we can get one sorted out. Anyway at least now we have some time to come to terms with whatever's in future. We live in Auckland and she's in Matamata around 200 miles away so travelling for us to go visit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> We did. We saw the open topped tour bus go by and I was telling the girls that you and I may do that - they thought it was a good idea, but very dependant on the weather, so make sure you bring sunshine with you!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Well, if it's raining we can do a pub and museum or yarn shops, or both. Hopefully, I will bring good weather. How nice that you and the girls thought of me. Wow, I'm getting excited.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a friend from Rarotonga (in the Cook Group) who swears by Parsley- says it has cured her knee pain.


That is wonderful to hear.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am thinking you might need a book to do that! DGD's skirt was stunning. I am delighted for you and her that she loved it. Congrats to DH on his rating for the CD. Let me know when it comes out and what it is titled. I would love to look for it.


Thank you, and I will.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm sitting on hold with Air Canada, my friend & I want to sit together for the flight so can't check in online as we made 2 separate reservations & it won't let us choose a seat without paying extra- good gref. But like most places it's near impossible to find a real person to talk to.


Hope you can fly together. It would be so much more fun.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of Charlotte, I had a brief email a couple of days ago from her Rick- he and Pontuf were having a quiet Easter- he says he is such a good little guy.


How nice that you are still in touch. I think of her often. Such a giving and loving person.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i kind of stop after the dandelion - which my mother used to fix - you never got it very often since you needed the very youngest dandelion - the older it got the more bitter it got. i suppose if you had someone that knew what they were doing other weeks wouldn't be too bad. however - i think i enjoy using week killer on them better. --- sam


There are lots of ways to prepare dandelion. The flower buds can be battered and fried, blossoms make good wine, leaves in salads or in sandwiches. The roots can be sauté dim butter or dried it makes a good tea. If you riast the root it changes the flavor of the tea. Of course it is an squired taste.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> You have every right to be proud of him - congratulations!


Thank you. He called home in the middle of the day to tell me, so after all these years and honors, he doesn't take anything for granted. He stayed calm but I could hear the buttons popping over the phone. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Good evening. I took Matthew to his art class. It is his last night so I had to pick up the pizza and bring it to class. I get paid back for all but $3 which is Matthew's share of the cost. Matthew made brownies for the group as well. While I was in the room, Matthew gave me 5 pieces of ceramic to bring home with me. He kept one to work on plus work on his drawing as well. I will take pictures of the ceramic pieces later. I was in awe of some of the pieces he made this time. Some wonderful colors, some humor and some trying lots of new things. He has had a wonderful time with clay these past few months and hopes to do more during the summer session.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Daralene. That is exciting news. You have every right to brag. Bravo Bill!


Thanks Purl2diva. I will tell him you are all congratulating him.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Woohoo!!! Finished the top! Still have to block it and of course DD needs to try it on. Crossing my fingers she likes it and that it fits. If not, I'll find someone to give it to. Don't look too close....hopefully blocking will even out the stitches but I am pleased for my first ever top. 

Used Bamboo Pop (color is sand) by Universal Yarn and the pattern was purchased from Ravvelry is called Spring Garden Tee for adults.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Purl2diva. I will tell him you are all congratulating him.


Yes, please do.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. He called home in the middle of the day to tell me, so after all these years and honors, he doesn't take anything for granted. He stayed calm but I could hear the buttons popping over the phone. :XD: :XD: :XD:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
So proud of Bill and the wonderful wife he has who makes his dreams come true. Without your support, he would not be the man he is. I know he loves you just as much after all these years and adores you as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thinking of you Caren. Did I understand that you are back here visiting with family again???


Yes I am. I have business things to take care of before I go back home.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hello all, First off a huge Thankyou to all you prayer warriors out there.
> I have been in touch with hospital and been told Lilians condition has improved hugely since she has accepted treatment WOW! They are now getting a social worker involved to see if she can go home, they will assess her house to see what level of care might be needed. So a huge relief for us. Stu and I are her next of kin, I called lawyer this morning and no Power of Attorney has been lodged with him, so he advised us that we are responsible for major things to be done. So we battle on, and what will be will be. Cheers Fan.


Stressful times for sure. Hoping she is glad she has improved and that she will be happy and well-cared for at home without the care falling on your shoulders. Sounds like she will get outside care, so that is good.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Well tell Matthew I'll gladly put in an order for one of his yarn bowls is he is interested! Can't wait to see his work. When I first started majoring in art I loved the clay/pottery classes. Glad to see Matthew expanding his mediums and interests. He is so filled with talent.

o


pacer said:


> Good evening. I took Matthew to his art class. It is his last night so I had to pick up the pizza and bring it to class. I get paid back for all but $3 which is Matthew's share of the cost. Matthew made brownies for the group as well. While I was in the room, Matthew gave me 5 pieces of ceramic to bring home with me. He kept one to work on plus work on his drawing as well. I will take pictures of the ceramic pieces later. I was in awe of some of the pieces he made this time. Some wonderful colors, some humor and some trying lots of new things. He has had a wonderful time with clay these past few months and hopes to do more during the summer session.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes I am. I have business things to take care of before I go back home.


Fun to think of you being nearby. Have fun with the family and hope the business isn't too stressful, but will be a load off your shoulders when done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> So proud of Bill and the wonderful wife he has who makes his dreams come true. Without your support, he would not be the man he is. I know he loves you just as much after all these years and adores you as well.


    
Must say that I have often thought it takes a special type of woman to be married to him. You have to treasure the moments together by quality because you won't get quantity for sure. I have supported his music since we were teenagers and put him through school, so I guess that helps when I see the success and don't feel jealous of his time. I like being in the background but am often shoved into the foreground, which I dread, but I do it. Nice that he appreciates me though after all these years. Wasn't that way in the early years, but I couldn't ask for a better husband now.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!! Finished the top! Still have to block it and of course DD needs to try it on. Crossing my fingers she likes it and that it fits. If not, I'll find someone to give it to. Don't look too close....hopefully blocking will even out the stitches but I am pleased for my first ever top.
> 
> Used Bamboo Pop (color is sand) by Universal Yarn and the pattern was purchased from Ravvelry is called Spring Garden Tee for adults.


Beautiful. With her cute little shape it will be stunning on her. Do you think she will model it. Nice detail on the sleeve cap. AND Congratulations on your first top. Hoping it won't be the last. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Was thinking of Sorlenna today as I made dinner. For the first time ever I made enchiladas. Of course mine were a quick, easy, down and dirty way of making them not using the corn husks but they turned out really good. I used corn tortillas and flour tortillas. Brantley really enjoyed them. I used the left over chili from the other night as the filling since it was quite thick. Put one whole pan in the freezer for another meal since it made a lot.

Tomorrow have to pick up one DGD from track practice then take one DGS to baseball (little league) practice. Since this is all around dinner time we will have left over quiche and/or enchiladas for dinner. And yes, as Sorlenna said in another post the Easter ham will be an option also.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Good evening. I took Matthew to his art class. It is his last night so I had to pick up the pizza and bring it to class. I get paid back for all but $3 which is Matthew's share of the cost. Matthew made brownies for the group as well. While I was in the room, Matthew gave me 5 pieces of ceramic to bring home with me. He kept one to work on plus work on his drawing as well. I will take pictures of the ceramic pieces later. I was in awe of some of the pieces he made this time. Some wonderful colors, some humor and some trying lots of new things. He has had a wonderful time with clay these past few months and hopes to do more during the summer session.


How wonderful. Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> There are lots of ways to prepare dandelion. The flower buds can be battered and fried, blossoms make good wine, leaves in salads or in sandwiches. The roots can be sauté dim butter or dried it makes a good tea. If you riast the root it changes the flavor of the tea. Of course it is an squired taste.


I would say the tea is for health like a tonic so I don't mind if it isn't the greatest tasting if it helps me. If one does acquire a taste for it all the better. I really don't mind it. The battered flowers are wonderful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> They are so healthy for you but sadly, not with the weed killer on them. The whole plant, even the roots. Same thing with cat tails and many others. Even parsley roots are good for certain conditions.


Cat tails very early spring the tender stalks are good to eat. They taste a bit like cucumber. The pollen was collected to add to soups. If you take the tops before they get too big they can be eaten like corn on the cob. The roots can be dig up and eaten much like potatoes.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Daralene, congratulations to your DH!
> 
> Mel, glad things are moving forward for you--it will feel good to be settled again.
> 
> ...


Thank you. :-D


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you. I will try to get her to let me take a picture of her in it but it won't be tonight or tomorrow for sure. She has a slight case of food poisoning from a restaurant she and BF ate at last night and doesn't feel well today. Tomorrow she has classes all day and the works from 5o-10 pm. I've tried to encourage her to get someone to cover work for her at least but she is her own person and extremely conscientious about work so who knows. Of course, I am proud of her being so conscientious bout work and school.



Cashmeregma said:


> Beautiful. With her cute little shape it will be stunning on her. Do you think she will model it. Nice detail on the sleeve cap. AND Congratulations on your first top. Hoping it won't be the last. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I would say the tea is for health like a tonic so I don't mind if it isn't the greatest tasting if it helps me. If one does acquire a taste for it all the better. I really don't mind it. The battered flowers are wonderful.


Yes the tea is for health. 👍


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to start second top for DD; different style. TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Same from me too[! Kudos to Bill!
> quote=pacer]I am thinking you might need a book to do that! DGD's skirt was stunning. I am delighted for you and her that she loved it. Congrats to DH on his rating for the CD. Let me know when it comes out and what it is titled. I would love to look for it.


[/quote]

Thank you Gwen. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Yes the tea is for health. 👍


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I'm forgetting why I drink it. Think it is good for the liver.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Cat tails very early spring the tender stalks are good to eat. They taste a bit like cucumber. The pollen was collected to add to soups. If you take the tops before they get too big they can be eaten like corn on the cob. The roots can be dig up and eaten much like potatoes.


Yes, and when the tops are too fluffy they can be used to stuff clothing for warmth. So every part of it is either edible or usable. Just make sure if you pick them they aren't in polluted water. This was the warning our teacher gave us about 30 yrs. ago when I took an edible wild foods course. Forgotten much but retained some. Nice when we chat about this as it is a nice memory. I'm sure Sam has posted about this. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just can't seem to get into gear for getting the house done for the company. Good thing it isn't too bad. Spending tonight Stamping out our address on all the junk mail. It sure wasn't like this when we got married, besides, back then we didn't worry if our name and address were on things. Times have changed. Actually, I thought I had kept up on the junk mail but obviously NOT. I'm also cleaning backwards, which I shouldn't do. Like I cleaned my silverware drawer and spice drawer. Should be doing the outward things first. I'm sure I'll get more with it when the time for them to come gets here. :shock:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I'm forgetting why I drink it. Think it is good for the liver.


I just picked some parsley from vege patch and making a brew. I googled it and it has lots of benefits, worth a look. Thanks for info.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> I just picked some parsley from vege patch and making a brew. I googled it and it has lots of benefits, worth a look. Thanks for info.


Fresh from the garden is wonderful. I eat it raw too, well I suppose that isn't news as that's how most of us use it. The tea is the more unusual. :thumbup: Here's to your health. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Off to get some more done tonight. DH won't be home till about 10pm. Another long day after such a short night. Bet he sleeps tonight. I told him that although he has a deadline with the music, they should give him a few more days. Don't want him in a coma for his solo concert. He has the music for Scotland all done except for one piece and he starts with the longest and most difficult, so the last piece should be easier to write and for the band to play.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Fresh from the garden is wonderful. I eat it raw too, well I suppose that isn't news as that's how most of us use it. The tea is the more unusual. :thumbup: Here's to your health. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I have urticaria hives and looks like parsley is a good remedy. I've got a big plant of it outside and it tastes fine too, thank you so much.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, and when the tops are too fluffy they can be used to stuff clothing for warmth. So every part of it is either edible or usable. Just make sure if you pick them they aren't in polluted water. This was the warning our teacher gave us about 30 yrs. ago when I took an edible wild foods course. Forgotten much but retained some. Nice when we chat about this as it is a nice memory. I'm sure Sam has posted about this. :thumbup:


Growing up with scout leaders as parents we learned a lot about living off the land. Oh yes polluted water would be very bad indeed. My great grandma was an herbalist, she made salves and medicines for doctors before man made ex's were the norm. My mother studies herbs and taught us their uses. I don't remember all of it. The cattail info was from a school project I did.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is wonderful to hear.


I think she has to eat it by the handful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> How nice that you are still in touch. I think of her often. Such a giving and loving person.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Congratulations to you and your husband Daralene!!! You know what they say behind or beside every man is a great woman, I changed it alittle.
You can be as proud as you want!!! 
Sam, love lemon cake and anything else lemon.
Gwen, loved the sweater, your daughter will look great in it. 
Always a good idea to buy chocolate to go with pizza.
Mel, it is getting closer. It will be so nice for you two to be in your own place full of love and laughter and smiles.
We had 70 degrees today, will be cooler for the next few days. All the windows are open.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, how are things going with you?? Busy knitting??


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!! Finished the top! Still have to block it and of course DD needs to try it on. Crossing my fingers she likes it and that it fits. If not, I'll find someone to give it to. Don't look too close....hopefully blocking will even out the stitches but I am pleased for my first ever top.
> 
> Used Bamboo Pop (color is sand) by Universal Yarn and the pattern was purchased from Ravvelry is called Spring Garden Tee for adults.


It looks good Gwen, hoping Hannah likes it, but glad you will find someone else if not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spider said:


> Julie, how are things going with you?? Busy knitting??


Taking a bit of a break- I've been making a Calzone for the Missionary Elders, the sleeve is now a good 35cm's long- have to get to 42cm's before the cuff. Thanks for asking!!! :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:05pm and I am caught up now. 
Going to bed. Check in tomorrow


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:05pm and I am caught up now.
> Going to bed. Check in tomorrow


 :thumbup: Sleep well!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Would be a good book and if I were writing it it would volume 1,2,3, etc. LOL


~~~I have lately been warning my DH while watching/listening to the news....my 'creative' comments are boiling to the surface...an addendum to your books, perhaps!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some more funnies from mjs:-

For your consideration during this election year!


If God wanted us to vote, he would have given us candidates.
~Jay Leno~



The problem with political jokes is - they get elected.
~Henry Cate, VII~


We hang the petty thieves and appoint the great ones to public office
~Aesop~


If we got one-tenth of what was promised to us in these State of the Union speeches, there wouldn't be any inducement to go to heaven.
~Will Rogers~


Politicians are the same all over. They promise to build a bridge even where there is no river.
~Nikita Khrushchev~


When I was a boy I was told that anybody could become President; I'm beginning to believe it.
~Clarence Darrow~

Politicians are people who, when they see light at the end of the tunnel, go out and buy some more tunnel.
~John Quinton~


Why pay money to have your family tree traced; go into politics and your opponents will do it for you.
~Author unknown~




Politics is the gentle art of getting votes from the poor and campaign funds from the rich, by promising to protect each from the other.
~Oscar Ameringer~


I offer my opponents a bargain: if they will stop telling lies about us, I will stop telling the truth about them.
~Adlai Stevenson, 1952~


A politician is a fellow who will lay down your life for his country.
~ Tex Guinan~



I have come to the conclusion that politics is too serious a matter to be left to the politicians.
~Charles de Gaulle~


Instead of giving a politician the keys to the city, it might be better to change the locks.
~Doug Larson~


There ought to be one day -- just one -- when there is open season on Congressmen. 
~Will Rogers


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> He's great at games - already plays chess. Grandpa is going to teach him cribbage this summer. His mother had a dual major of math and science for awhile - math came very easy to her and she thought at one point to become a math professor but then admitted to herself it was only because it seemed like the "easier" path. I think she's very happy with her PhD in biochemistry and genetics. Dad was equally smart and had two masters degrees and sat for the IL Bar association while in the midst of his chemo and surgeries---he passed so was an attorney; just never able to practice.


~~~Get him the game "24"....FABULOUS game! The kids LOVED it...and it has so many levels. A MUST!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I think it was Pacer who asked me for the name of the CD. Here is a link that gives the review and name and you can see a nice photo of DH obviously concentrating on his music. I guess the new photos will be for the next CD:

http://www.downbeat.com/digitaledition/2016/DB1605/single_page_view/69.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This one is from Ruth in Glasgow, Scotland:-


Boy, if this doesn't hit the nail on the head, I don't know what does!

Two patients limp into two different medical clinics with the same complaint. Both have trouble walking and appear to require a hip replacement.

The FIRST patient is examined within the hour, is x-rayed the same day and has a time booked for surgery the following week.

The SECOND sees his family doctor after waiting 3 weeks for an appointment, then waits 8 weeks to see a specialist, then gets an x-ray, which isn't reviewed for another week and finally has his surgery scheduled for 6 months from then.

Why the different treatment for the two patients?

The FIRST is a Golden Retriever.
The SECOND is a Senior Citizen.

Next time take me to a vet!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Now that is a family story that lives on. I imagine the room shook with that sneeze and when everyone recovered the room was a different color. :XD: :XD: :XD: One expensive sneeze.


~~~For sure! :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is from Ruth in Glasgow, Scotland:-
> 
> Boy, if this doesn't hit the nail on the head, I don't know what does!
> 
> ...


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: That sure was unexpected. Thought it was how much money the person had. I love that and so true.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> I have urticaria hives and looks like parsley is a good remedy. I've got a big plant of it outside and it tastes fine too, thank you so much.


I sure hope it helps. Caren is really good at reminding us of these things and she has a lot of knowledge too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: That sure was unexpected. Thought it was how much money the person had. I love that and so true.


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I've been thinking of you and hoping that the move will go smoothly. Know this isn't easy but hoping it is all for Gage's best. My mother was very brave also and I know it is taking all sorts of courage. It does sound like you have found a marvelous apartment!!!! Bravo. I know you will make wonderful memories there. It is amazing where the strength comes from when it is needed. I think it comes from above when we have reached our low point and we surprise ourselves with courage we never knew we had!!! Especially mothers when their children are involved.


~~~You hit on something, Cashmeregma...where does the strength come from? I remember during the child-rearing years... pondering often...where am I finding the patience??? I still wonder...! :lol:
The things we do for our kids!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Congratulations to you and your husband Daralene!!! You know what they say behind or beside every man is a great woman, I changed it alittle.
> You can be as proud as you want!!!
> Sam, love lemon cake and anything else lemon.
> Gwen, loved the sweater, your daughter will look great in it.
> ...


Thank you Spider. It was fun to share the good news.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bill says thank you to everyone for the Congratulations. A friend of his also has a CD reviewed in the same issue. Guess it is the next issue as we could only find it online. Not in the issue in the stores now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think it was Pacer who asked me for the name of the CD. Here is a link that gives the review and name and you can see a nice photo of DH obviously concentrating on his music. I guess the new photos will be for the next CD:
> 
> http://www.downbeat.com/digitaledition/2016/DB1605/single_page_view/69.html


I am going to see if I can request this on our Concert Program (Radio).


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, DH and I both enjoyed the political and medical anecdotes and were laughing. He just got home and did his practicing and then I read them to him. Great!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am going to see if I can request this on our Concert Program (Radio).


Please let me know if they do it. The CD is available on Amazon if they can get it. Just newly released, so they won't have it on hand. I'll tell Bill.

He says thank you to all of you for the Congratulations!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, DH and I both enjoyed the political and medical anecdotes and were laughing. He just got home and did his practicing and then I read them to him. Great!!!


That is good to know! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: It must be getting close to bedtime for you- nearly 5p.m., here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Please let me know if they do it. The CD is available on Amazon if they can get it. Just newly released, so they won't have it on hand. I'll tell Bill.
> 
> He says thank you to all of you for the Congratulations!!!


It could take some number of months before I hear back, Daralene!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bill says thank you to everyone for the Congratulations. A friend of his also has a CD reviewed in the same issue. Guess it is the next issue as we could only find it online. Not in the issue in the stores now.


What a great review. I would love to get the CD. Our house has a grand piano (not a great one) in the living room. I like to do a little practicing when the girls are gone.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So excited and so is DH. Apparently a CD that has taken backstage in our lives with all that is going on was reviewed by a prominent jazz magazine, Downbeat, and they gave it a 4.5 star review out of 5 stars. So happy for DH. It hasn't even come out yet and the local person putting it out hadn't mentioned it was sent in for review. Bravo to him for doing that. Can't wait for it to come out. Needless to say DH was thrilled. He is so humble. They will take photos at his solo concert this Friday and record it, hoping to also get some photos for the CD. He will be going around to the bookstores to see if he can find some copies of the magazine. See, here I am again. I hope you will forgive me for bragging but I just got so excited after DH told me. He so deserves it but never seeks out any praise for himself. I'm so glad someone else did. Pontuff had volunteered to put him in touch with her brother who is a fabulous marketing person but DH declines. I don't know why. Perhaps I could have talked him into it but then Pontuff sadly, passed. Perhaps he figures he is busy enough now. Her brother is at the very top in marketing for musicians.


~~~Enjoy it! Be Proud! Congrats to DH! Hope he enjoys it, too!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sounds like he has a real knack for math. A friend of ours daughter was a math whiz so he started playing crib with her as soon as she was old enough to get her doing larger numbers in her head. She has put those skills to amazing use as a computer genius who works all over the world


~~~Casino is also a good game that requires math usage...different combinations to make a selected total. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!! Finished the top! Still have to block it and of course DD needs to try it on. Crossing my fingers she likes it and that it fits. If not, I'll find someone to give it to. Don't look too close....hopefully blocking will even out the stitches but I am pleased for my first ever top.
> 
> Used Bamboo Pop (color is sand) by Universal Yarn and the pattern was purchased from Ravvelry is called Spring Garden Tee for adults.


That looks great, Gwen, I'm sure Hannah will love it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sad that this is so true.



Lurker 2 said:


> This one is from Ruth in Glasgow, Scotland:-
> 
> Boy, if this doesn't hit the nail on the head, I don't know what does!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just ordered Vol 1. Thanks for posting the info and where to order it. Should have it by April 5th according to Amazon. Can't wait to get it!



Cashmeregma said:


> Bill says thank you to everyone for the Congratulations. A friend of his also has a CD reviewed in the same issue. Guess it is the next issue as we could only find it online. Not in the issue in the stores now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie and all....whether it fits or if she likes it we shall see. My girls are pretty picky when it comes to their clothes so who knows. LOL If she doesn't I'll find someone who will appreciate it.

Have cast on 184 stitches for the next top which is worked bottom up. Has 8 set up rows and I've got 2 more o do. Will do them now and then head to bed. Getting tired as I got up at 5 this morning. Of course I did take an hour nap around 10 but starting to get tired. Sending hugs to all wih prayers for good health and happiness. TTYL


Bonnie7591 said:


> That looks great, Gwen, I'm sure Hannah will love it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, I got caught up, I better get to bed as I have to be up before the crack of dawn.
Melody, hope all goes well with your move.

Daralene, thaks for the link, again congrats to Bill on the great review.

I probably won't have much Internet access until I get home so if something I need to know about happens, someone please email me. Take care all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sad that this is so true.


It is a very sad comment.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello all, First off a huge Thankyou to all you prayer warriors out there.
> I have been in touch with hospital and been told Lilians condition has improved hugely since she has accepted treatment WOW! They are now getting a social worker involved to see if she can go home, they will assess her house to see what level of care might be needed. So a huge relief for us. Stu and I are her next of kin, I called lawyer this morning and no Power of Attorney has been lodged with him, so he advised us that we are responsible for major things to be done. So we battle on, and what will be will be. Cheers Fan.


That is good news that someone got through to her and that she's accepting treatment. Hope that the doctors are also able to see her fragile emotional state as well as physical needs. Hope that she continues to improved and knows that she's wanted in this world and it's not her time to join her DH just yet. Let her know that there are lots of prayer warriors pulling for her.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> tns - is that your green house? --- sam


No Sam, it's in next door's garden, and is a tradition Guernsey Vine house. They were often built onto the house but this one is not. The glass roof panels are all cut with a curved lover edge to help the rain run down away from the joints.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Casino is also a good game that requires math usage...different combinations to make a selected total. :thumbup: :thumbup:


http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=game+24

Which one of these? Would make for a nice 1/2 birthday present. I'll look for Casino also.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Casino is also a good game that requires math usage...different combinations to make a selected total. :thumbup: :thumbup:


Bonnie - that's great advice; certainly is going to be a challenge. We have a lot of fun with him and plan the games a couple of times according to the official rules and then he "makes" up games with rules he's made up. Some are pretty clever and some are downright silly---but it's all in good fun.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Daralene - I've often watched the videos of Bill's music on YouTube and have enjoyed them very much. I'll be putting the CD on my "wish list" at Amazon. Congratulations to you both. You have much to be proud of in your accomplishments; he with his music and you with working to support his education and raise your son.

Mel - thinking of you and hoping that all goes well with the move and that there is as little upset as possible. I'm sure there are going to be some moments of frustration and anxiety---but we all have you in a circle of hugs and will help you through it.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just seen on news tonight Patty Duke has died, she was always a favourite of mine in the 60s. So another one has left us.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So excited and so is DH. Apparently a CD that has taken backstage in our lives with all that is going on was reviewed by a prominent jazz magazine, Downbeat, and they gave it a 4.5 star review out of 5 stars. So happy for DH. It hasn't even come out yet and the local person putting it out hadn't mentioned it was sent in for review. Bravo to him for doing that. Can't wait for it to come out. Needless to say DH was thrilled. He is so humble. They will take photos at his solo concert this Friday and record it, hoping to also get some photos for the CD. He will be going around to the bookstores to see if he can find some copies of the magazine. See, here I am again. I hope you will forgive me for bragging but I just got so excited after DH told me. He so deserves it but never seeks out any praise for himself. I'm so glad someone else did. Pontuff had volunteered to put him in touch with her brother who is a fabulous marketing person but DH declines. I don't know why. Perhaps I could have talked him into it but then Pontuff sadly, passed. Perhaps he figures he is busy enough now. Her brother is at the very top in marketing for musicians.


What a great recommendation for him to be recognised with such a good rating. Congratulations to him and worth bragging about.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hello all, First off a huge Thankyou to all you prayer warriors out there.
> I have been in touch with hospital and been told Lilians condition has improved hugely since she has accepted treatment WOW! They are now getting a social worker involved to see if she can go home, they will assess her house to see what level of care might be needed. So a huge relief for us. Stu and I are her next of kin, I called lawyer this morning and no Power of Attorney has been lodged with him, so he advised us that we are responsible for major things to be done. So we battle on, and what will be will be. Cheers Fan.


What a relief that she is being more reasonable (at least for now), especially as she has improved with treatment.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!! Finished the top! Still have to block it and of course DD needs to try it on. Crossing my fingers she likes it and that it fits. If not, I'll find someone to give it to. Don't look too close....hopefully blocking will even out the stitches but I am pleased for my first ever top.
> 
> Used Bamboo Pop (color is sand) by Universal Yarn and the pattern was purchased from Ravvelry is called Spring Garden Tee for adults.


looks good Gwen.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

when I was taking David to the tram today He informed me that I needed to leave home Friday- no power, sewerage or water at various times over the next few days.
Rang Vicky and told her I was being kicked out- we had a laugh at the huge amount of warning he gave us. Probably until middle of next week.

Then after arranging that he would come to pick up the car at Vicky's as he needed it again a sheepish call from him just when he was due at Vicky's- he forgot and was at home! Well I can't leave now as Vicky isn't back. And becuase of an accident near Vicky's major traffic hold ups for both Vicky getting home and me then getting back home. Fortunately things had worked out so he didn't need to leave to quite so early so not as late as he would have been.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

At my volunteering today we had someone come to do a workshop. Its to make woven starts using ribbons. The idea is that all around Australia this year people are making one million of these stars to be displayed at the 2018 Commonwealth Games. It is for violence of all kinds awareness. So now that we have had a workshop it is MY job :shock: to continue surpervising and help others to make these over the next few months or for as long as we are interested. Today only 7 people came but thats fine. We had a good 2 hours.... mind you these things are pretty fiddley so we will see.
This link shows the type of display that has been done in the past....

http://www.onemillionstars.net/


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is from Ruth in Glasgow, Scotland:-
> 
> Boy, if this doesn't hit the nail on the head, I don't know what does!
> 
> ...


That would be funnier Julie if it wasn't so true! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> At my volunteering today we had someone come to do a workshop. Its to make woven starts using ribbons. The idea is that all around Australia this year people are making one million of these stars to be displayed at the 2018 Commonwealth Games. It is for violence of all kinds awareness. So now that we have had a workshop it is MY job :shock: to continue surpervising and help others to make these over the next few months or for as long as we are interested. Today only 7 people came but thats fine. We had a good 2 hours.... mind you these things are pretty fiddley so we will see.
> This link shows the type of display that has been done in the past....
> 
> http://www.onemillionstars.net/


Fiddly, but they do look great, Cathy, and it is a wonderful idea- may it produce some results!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> That would be funnier Julie if it wasn't so true! :lol:


It would be, wouldn't it!?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Unusual angle of Serena!


I know! LOL No one got a better photo.... My DS took that, he should have bobbed down lower a bit. Ha ha.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this one from Ruth in the real Glasgow, to be worth sharing:-
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Having a lazy day today as I didn't get to sleep until after 4am last night. I have managed to get 3 loads of washing out on the line as it's a nice day here, so not entirely unproductive. DH has gone to golf so the house is nice and quiet and I'm now sitting thinking I should be ironing, but hey ho, it can wait! Went up to Glasgow yesterday to meet the girls and came home with a set of small battery tealights, a t-shirt & a book for my nephew's birthday, a half-price book for DH, 8 chocolate bars (they were selling them at 12 for £3 when it would normally have been £11.40, so what's a girl to do? :lol: ) and a box containing half my giant pizza that I couldn't eat for my tea...which might also have had something to do with the chocolate bars!


Sounds like a successful day to me! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> explosions just make everyone miserable - so one passes if off as 'it's just phyllis'. --- sam


Mmm, very sensible.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thinking of Charlotte, I had a brief email a couple of days ago from her Rick- he and Pontuf were having a quiet Easter- he says he is such a good little guy.


Aaaw, I think of Charlotte a lot. I am glad you are still in touch with Rick.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> the urge is almost killing me to tell her the right side of course - but i won't say anything. --- sam


I was waiting for you to say that.. LOL :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Page 46. Goodnight all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are amazing. Is there a pattern we could possible link to to learn how to make them?


sugarsugar said:


> At my volunteering today we had someone come to do a workshop. Its to make woven starts using ribbons. The idea is that all around Australia this year people are making one million of these stars to be displayed at the 2018 Commonwealth Games. It is for violence of all kinds awareness. So now that we have had a workshop it is MY job :shock: to continue surpervising and help others to make these over the next few months or for as long as we are interested. Today only 7 people came but thats fine. We had a good 2 hours.... mind you these things are pretty fiddley so we will see.
> This link shows the type of display that has been done in the past....
> 
> http://www.onemillionstars.net/


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~You hit on something, Cashmeregma...where does the strength come from? I remember during the child-rearing years... pondering often...where am I finding the patience??? I still wonder...! :lol:
> The things we do for our kids!


So true. I see it in other people so often. I remember someone finding out their marriage had always been a farce and the parents wanting her to stay in it for image. She had the courage to leave and all curled up in a ball, crying her eyes out, as she had come to stay with me to get away from it all, she loudly said, "But I'm a survivor." It affected me for the rest of my life. At that point she decided she wasn't going under. Another big moment in my life was when I was talking about something in my life that was very unpleasant, and my friend said "What are you going to do about it." My thoughts were, do about it, what can I do? That's when I first found that I could make a difference in my own life. I could change things. We don't have to remain victims and we can change our lives for the better. Of course there are the times we can't change things and those are the hardest ones where we just know it is too much to bear and we have to turn it over.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> At my volunteering today we had someone come to do a workshop. Its to make woven starts using ribbons. The idea is that all around Australia this year people are making one million of these stars to be displayed at the 2018 Commonwealth Games. It is for violence of all kinds awareness. So now that we have had a workshop it is MY job :shock: to continue surpervising and help others to make these over the next few months or for as long as we are interested. Today only 7 people came but thats fine. We had a good 2 hours.... mind you these things are pretty fiddley so we will see.
> This link shows the type of display that has been done in the past....
> 
> http://www.onemillionstars.net/


Meaningful and the enormous hanging is so beautiful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> At last we got to celebrate DGD's birthday and give her the skirt. She absolutely loved it was just thrilled. I wish I had taken a picture of the box I put it in and the card. It was a robin's egg blue round box with pink roses on it and delicate green leaves. I glued the crystals used in the skirt in the center of some of the roses and as a heart surrounding her name on the card. In the center of the box I added a delicate see through grey bow with long tails coming down and glued a lovely small pink bird, (Not real, of course.) Her name is Katiclaire and I found a cupcake Katie card that was a musical stuffed felt cupcake with a magnet on it. I got her to twirl in it for me and for us. I put it in the box with the final riffle side up and it looked like a giant flower when the lid was taken off. Hope you enjoy.
> 
> Also, it looks like I will have enough yarn for the 2nd sock. Problem solved. I'm not done yet but should be soon.


Looks like Katieclaire loves her skirt. Pretty girl. Too bad you didn't take a picture of the box, it sounds lovely. I hope your DGD keeps it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> That's heading into Purple's area isn't it?


Speaking of Purple, I haven't seen any posts from her lately, or have I just missed them?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Our little egg hunt on Sunday...


I see she found a few. Must have been a thrill for her.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mishka and I went for a walk this morning and it started pouring down . As we were getting soaked any way , we just kept going although Mishka did give me a few funny looks . Came home like 2 drowned rats . Dried Mishka off with towels and she looked perfect . Dried my own hair off with towel and I still looked like a drowned rat 😳


You're too funny :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

TNS said:


> I am another great weed grower! Even some of the garden plants I used to have trouble growing in England have become weeds here, especially some of the grasses. If you let them take root here in Guernsey you can't get rid of them, yet I failed to grow them in England.....grrrr. Another thing that grows like a weed here is bay. We have a bay tree in the garden which is seeding all over the place. Young bay trees appear in the middle of shrubs, and in all sorts of places. At least I have a good supply of bay leaves for cooking!


I use bay leaves but not once did I think about where they grew. Learn something new every day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just ordered Vol 1. Thanks for posting the info and where to order it. Should have it by April 5th according to Amazon. Can't wait to get it!


Thank you Gwen. If you don't like jazz, this is at least Gershwin influenced, if I have the right CD


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought this one from Ruth in the real Glasgow, to be worth sharing:-
> 
> An Arab Sheik was admitted to Hospital for heart surgery, but prior to the surgery, the doctors needed to have some of his blood type stored in case the need arose.
> 
> ...


My morning smile


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Looks like Katieclaire loves her skirt. Pretty girl. Too bad you didn't take a picture of the box, it sounds lovely. I hope your DGD keeps it.


I will see if the next time I am there I can get a shot of it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Another from the same friend- but a lot of basic and uncommon sense in this.
> 
> When traffic comes to a complete stop in Germany, the drivers, by law, have to move towards the edge of each side creating an open lane for emergency vehicles. . . Why don't we have these rules???


That would be too much common sense for the rest of the world :shock:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got my suitcase organized, just trying to decide if I should take my winter coat along as the weekend weather sounds a little nasty.
> I've got the last load of washing in the dryer so that should be all the housework up to date.
> 
> i decided I overdid it yesterday, imagine that, so have decided not to do much today beyond the essentials.
> ...


It's supposed to be cold here this weekend.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So excited and so is DH. Apparently a CD that has taken backstage in our lives with all that is going on was reviewed by a prominent jazz magazine, Downbeat, and they gave it a 4.5 star review out of 5 stars. So happy for DH. It hasn't even come out yet and the local person putting it out hadn't mentioned it was sent in for review. Bravo to him for doing that. Can't wait for it to come out. Needless to say DH was thrilled. He is so humble. They will take photos at his solo concert this Friday and record it, hoping to also get some photos for the CD. He will be going around to the bookstores to see if he can find some copies of the magazine. See, here I am again. I hope you will forgive me for bragging but I just got so excited after DH told me. He so deserves it but never seeks out any praise for himself. I'm so glad someone else did. Pontuff had volunteered to put him in touch with her brother who is a fabulous marketing person but DH declines. I don't know why. Perhaps I could have talked him into it but then Pontuff sadly, passed. Perhaps he figures he is busy enough now. Her brother is at the very top in marketing for musicians.


That is wonderful for your DH. Brag away.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> when I was taking David to the tram today He informed me that I needed to leave home Friday- no power, sewerage or water at various times over the next few days.
> Rang Vicky and told her I was being kicked out- we had a laugh at the huge amount of warning he gave us. Probably until middle of next week.
> 
> Then after arranging that he would come to pick up the car at Vicky's as he needed it again a sheepish call from him just when he was due at Vicky's- he forgot and was at home! Well I can't leave now as Vicky isn't back. And becuase of an accident near Vicky's major traffic hold ups for both Vicky getting home and me then getting back home. Fortunately things had worked out so he didn't need to leave to quite so early so not as late as he would have been.


Oh no! So inconvenient in both cases. Glad it all worked out in the end, but it will be difficult till all the water, etc., is back on full-time. :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> That is wonderful for your DH. Brag away.


Thank you. Guess we could all use good news and it is almost like telling family.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Just wanted to send a few photos of my Spring decorations and one project:

WISHING you all a wonderful Spring and Summer!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Well, the good thing about company is I will have my Spring cleaning done. Bye for now. Hugs all around.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

A couple of photos...just because!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> A couple of photos...just because!


Oh Kate, I have tears in my eyes. How precious and just such beautiful grandchildren. Photos are wonderful and captured moments in time. Thank you for sharing your pride and joy. I just love all our wee ones on here as we watch them grow and become the most wonderful little people. They sure know how to smile.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, how validating for Bill to get such a great review. I totally agree with others that he wouldn't be were he is without you. What a sweet love story, you in love as teenagers and you helping him through school. Thank you for sharing review with us. Congratulations to both of you.
Gwen, congratulations on your first sweater. 
Sonja, I foresee a lot of utterly silly puns coming.
Sam, you are a love able tease.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, wonderful words of wisdom. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

SugarSugar, thank you for link to stars. Followed link to how to make video and although fiddle seemed clear and easy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, what wonderful photos. Caitlin is beautiful and Luke is so handsome.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished this morning. Made another sweet meadow dress but am using it as a sweater. Where we are staying their daughter has a 21 inch tall Barbie. Perfect fit. Not to bad considering I never measured.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I know that it is 'way past breakfast but lunch is soon, so I thought I'd share a cooking first for me. (After all, I am getting hungry. Don't know about the rest of you.) I have just prepared my very first beef tongue. I'd not ever seen one available for purchase; this one was donated to the kitchen at Susan's facility along with a couple of steaks and several packages of ground beef. Absolutely no one wanted the tongue, steaks or the ground beef which would not have made much of a main course for the numbers of those who come regularly at lunch time.

The prep was easy and the meat is melt-in-your-mouth tender. Getting it ready to be sliced was not difficult either. I simmered it overnight in the crock pot on low. The second floor bedrooms had an intensely savory aroma all night. I'm not sure what else I could/should have used to increase the flavor, but I've made honey mustard/ horseradish, mayo-based sauce with ground mustard, honey, red wine vinegar, horseradish, pinches of salt, pepper and sugar to serve with it. The texture was a total surprise. I didn't dream it would almost melt in my mouth. 

It definitely needs to cool enough to firm up the slices, but cold sandwiches on some home made bread should be quite tasty for lunch when Don gets home from work--if I can wait for him!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> A couple of photos...just because!


Thank you for just because . Maybe we should get Sam to find out if there is a just because day and if not then we can make it today 
They are gorgeous , Luke always has such a smiley grin makes you want to smile with him , and Caitlin 10 months old already wow don't blink or she will be 21 before you know it . When did her hair become so fair ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!! Finished the top! Still have to block it and of course DD needs to try it on. Crossing my fingers she likes it and that it fits. If not, I'll find someone to give it to. Don't look too close....hopefully blocking will even out the stitches but I am pleased for my first ever top.
> 
> Used Bamboo Pop (color is sand) by Universal Yarn and the pattern was purchased from Ravvelry is called Spring Garden Tee for adults.


Top is lovely Gwen . I do hope it fits and your daughter is sure to like it ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Enjoy it! Be Proud! Congrats to DH! Hope he enjoys it, too!


Congratulations to you and your husband from me too Daralene 
You both must be so proud of what you have achieved


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I know! LOL No one got a better photo.... My DS took that, he should have bobbed down lower a bit. Ha ha.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Aaaw, I think of Charlotte a lot. I am glad you are still in touch with Rick.


Just every so often, and he never says much, but it is good that he does contact me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i should have had this recipe to add to the lemon chiffon cake this morning - although it is not cake i thought it sounded good. --- sam
> 
> LEMON ICEBOX PIE IN JARS
> 
> ...


Funny that you should be posting lemon pie. I made lemon cream cheese bars yesterday. The picture looked so good I just had to make them but it did take a long time. Still, they are very good.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Hello all, First off a huge Thankyou to all you prayer warriors out there.
> I have been in touch with hospital and been told Lilians condition has improved hugely since she has accepted treatment WOW! They are now getting a social worker involved to see if she can go home, they will assess her house to see what level of care might be needed. So a huge relief for us. Stu and I are her next of kin, I called lawyer this morning and no Power of Attorney has been lodged with him, so he advised us that we are responsible for major things to be done. So we battle on, and what will be will be. Cheers Fan.


That sounds like a huge relief for you. If she goes home it will be good if there is a social worker involved, she might listen and take advice from a social worker better than her family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!! Finished the top! Still have to block it and of course DD needs to try it on. Crossing my fingers she likes it and that it fits. If not, I'll find someone to give it to. Don't look too close....hopefully blocking will even out the stitches but I am pleased for my first ever top.
> 
> Used Bamboo Pop (color is sand) by Universal Yarn and the pattern was purchased from Ravvelry is called Spring Garden Tee for adults.


Looks very nice. I'm sure DD will love it.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got caught up, I better get to bed as I have to be up before the crack of dawn.
> Melody, hope all goes well with your move.
> 
> Daralene, thaks for the link, again congrats to Bill on the great review.
> ...


Have a safe journey and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, wonderful words of wisdom. Thank you for sharing.


I'll have to go back and see what I said, but thank you so much.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished this morning. Made another sweet meadow dress but am using it as a sweater. Where we are staying their daughter has a 21 inch tall Barbie. Perfect fit. Not to bad considering I never measured.


Well done!!!! I'm sure it will be appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

You are way more open-minded on this one than I am. It is psychological with me.



jheiens said:


> I know that it is 'way past breakfast but lunch is soon, so I thought I'd share a cooking first for me. (After all, I am getting hungry. Don't know about the rest of you.) I have just prepared my very first beef tongue. I'd not ever seen one available for purchase; this one was donated to the kitchen at Susan's facility along with a couple of steaks and several packages of ground beef. Absolutely no one wanted the tongue, steaks or the ground beef which would not have made much of a main course for the numbers of those who come regularly at lunch time.
> 
> The prep was easy and the meat is melt-in-your-mouth tender. Getting it ready to be sliced was not difficult either. I simmered it overnight in the crock pot on low. The second floor bedrooms had an intensely savory aroma all night. I'm not sure what else I could/should have used to increase the flavor, but I've made honey mustard/ horseradish, mayo-based sauce with ground mustard, honey, red wine vinegar, horseradish, pinches of salt, pepper and sugar to serve with it. The texture was a total surprise. I didn't dream it would almost melt in my mouth.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Working and still have energy to keep going. Wow, unusual for me. So glad as the last day before the company comes won't be such a hassle with doing so much beforehand. DH's printer has been broken for so long. He has 2, and both are gone. One does large format for his scores and the other one is small and does color. I found a large format that does the large and small format and has color too and got that ordered for him so he can print out the scores for the music he just wrote. I hope he likes it but he is just too busy to do it himself. It had better work well. I've been researching for over a week and this one seems more economical than the one I wanted to get originally, that would have been good for photographs, but very expensive on ink. This way he can print till his heart is content and the ink won't cost as much. Off to do another session on the SunLamp for energy and then back to work.

Thank you everyone for the wonderful remarks not only for DH but also for me. It is nice to be recognized by friends. I still get to stay in the background, which is where I want to be but fun to know that you ladies, and Sam, understand that it hasn't been without sacrifice.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> A couple of photos...just because!


What a cute pair. They're both gorgeous!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, love the Barbie sweater.
I'm going to get a broken arm from patting myself on the back! Went to water aerobics class. I swear, if my arms don't start looking like Michelle Obama's it's not that I'm not trying. Then Maya and I had 40 minute walk. Going to find a size 8 circa and cast on stitches for a hat. My doctor collects hats and scarfs for needy.
Daralene bought Bill's first MP3 from Amazon. Will listen to it soon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Wednesday 30 March '16

Today is Manatee Appreciation Day. Manatees are aquatic mammals known for their immense size and jowly appearance. Manatees might not make the list of cutest animals, but enough manatee enthusiasts exist for there to be a Manatee Appreciation Day.

Manatee Appreciation Day is devoted to raising awareness about these quirky creatures. Unfortunately, manatees are endangered. Although hunting manatees is usually illegal, they continue to be poached for their meat and hide. Also, manatees are often fatally injured in collisions with boats. It is important to increase manatee awareness so that these fascinating animals will continue to exist in the future.

Manatee Appreciation Day events usually take place in areas with large manatee populations, such as Florida, Mexico and the Caribbean. Zoos and marine biology centres may offer special manatee-related programming on Manatee Appreciation Day. You can celebrate Manatee Appreciation Day anywhere by researching manatees, starting your own awareness campaign, or donating to manatee conservation programs.

Today is Pencil Day. With so many types of pens, from the everyday biro to the decadent fountain and the multipurpose Sharpie, the humble pencil is often overlooked. Thats why Pencil Day is here to remind us just how amazing a stick of graphite encased in a tube of wood can be.

Sketching in pencil is an incredibly expressive, therapeutic and fun activity. Whether youre an experienced illustrator or think you dont have a single creative bone in your body, take five minutes to have a quick doodling session and see where your imagination takes you. With a pencil you can remove your mistake with an eraser, or simply rub it with your thumb to create a shaded area or interesting effect. Then when youre done, there are few things more satisfying than placing the pencil behind your ear and parading around like a fifties New York journalist (make sure to roll up your sleeves too).

Oh, and if you want to be particularly geeky (like us), check out this Pencil Grading Scales Explained article!

Today is Doctor's Day. Its easy to forget just how important, valuable and necessary good doctors are  that is, until you get ill or sustain am injury. Doctors Day puts hard-working doctors in the spotlight, and encourages us to be considerate of the long hours they work, their compassion, and the effort they put into practicing medicine.

Today is Take A Walk In The Park Day. Stretch your legs and breathe some fresh outdoor air for Take A Walk In The Park Day! Why not visit a local park, have a picnic and stroll by the river?

Since there were no recipes needed for the days of the week i thought i would include a couple 'springtime' recipes. we sure have been having lovely spring type weather lately - even today which is really overcast but at 55° really feels warm outside - there is no wind which is nice.

Clean and Healthy Boneless Buffalo Wings

Serves 2

Ingredients:

1/4 cup whole-wheat panko breadcrumbs
8 oz. raw boneless skinless chicken breast, cut into 10 nuggets
2 tbsp. egg whites (about 1 large egg's worth)
2 tbsp. Frank's RedHot Original Cayenne Pepper Sauce
Seasonings: onion powder, garlic powder, cayenne pepper

Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees. Spray a baking sheet with nonstick spray.

2. In a wide bowl, combine breadcrumbs with 1/8 tsp. onion powder, 1/8 tsp. garlic powder, and a dash of cayenne pepper. Mix well.

3. Place chicken in another wide bowl. Top with egg whites, and flip to coat.

4. One at a time, shake chicken nuggets to remove excess egg, and lightly coat with breadcrumb mixture. Evenly lay on the baking sheet.

5. Bake for 8 minutes. Flip chicken. Bake until light golden brown and crispy, about 8 more minutes.

6. Meanwhile, in a small bowl, combine hot sauce with 2 tsp. water. Mix well.

7.Transfer chicken to a medium-large bowl. Drizzle with sauce, and gently toss to coat.

1/2 of recipe (5 wings): 174 calories, 3g total fat (0.5g sat fat), 648mg sodium, 7g carbs, 1g fiber, 
0.5g sugars, 27.5g protein -- SmartPoints value 3*

www.hungrygirl.com

LEMON ICEBOX PIE IN JARS

Yields 6 to 8 servings

Ingredients

3/4 cup (75g) graham cracker crumbs
1 tablespoon unsalted butter, melted
1 1/4 cups (390g) sweetened condensed milk
1/2 cup (120ml) freshly squeezed lemon juice (about 4 lemons)
2 drops yellow food color
1 1/4 cups (300 ml) heavy whipping cream
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
6 to 8 fresh whole raspberries

Directions

1. Combine the graham cracker crumbs and butter in a small bowl. Stir together until the crumbs resemble wet sand. Divide been six (or eight) 4 ounce jars. Tamp down the crumbs evenly.

2. Combine the condensed milk and lemon juice in a large bowl. Stir together until well incorporated and thickened. Stir in the yellow food coloring.

3. In a separate bowl, beat the heavy whipping cream, gradually adding the 2 tablespoons sugar, to stiff peak consistency with an electric mixer.

4. Remove 1/3 of the whipped cream and place in a piping bag fitted with a star tip. Fold the remaining whipped cream into the lemon mixture.

5. Spoon or pipe the lemon pie filling over the crusts. Pipe stars of whipped cream on top of each pie and garnish with a single fresh raspberry. Refrigerate until ready to serve.

Note: As mentioned earlier in the blog post, this recipe makes about 6 servings if you fill the 4 ounce jars to the top (as pictured). If you're packing them for a picnic you'll probably get 8-10 servings because you'll fill the jars with less pie so they can be lidded.

http://www.sprinklebakes.com/2016/03/lemon-icebox-pie-in-jars.html#more

Roasted Squash and Mixed Sprouts Bowl

SERVINGS: 4

This outstanding, good-for-you vegetarian salad from L.A.'s Sqirl features an array of textures and flavors, from tender roasted squash to crunchy sprouts and creamy lebneh (Lebanese strained yogurt).

INGREDIENTS

2 medium Delicata squash (1 1/4 pounds each)halved lengthwise, seeds removed and reserved, and squash cut into 2 1/2-inch triangles
1/4 cup plus 2 1/2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
2 teaspoons Aleppo pepper
Kosher salt
Black pepper
1 teaspoon coriander seeds
2 cups lightly packed cilantro leaves
1 cup lightly packed parsley leaves
1 garlic clove, minced
1 teaspoon minced serrano chile
1 1/2 teaspoons finely grated lime zest
1/4 cup ice water, plus 2 large ice cubes
2 cups mixed sprouts, such as alfalfa, mung bean and lentil
1/2 cup pomegranate seeds
1 cup lebneh
Maldon salt, for sprinkling

HOW TO MAKE THIS RECIPE

Preheat the oven to 400°.

1. On a large rimmed baking sheet, toss the squash with 1/4 cup of the olive oil and the Aleppo pepper. Season generously with salt and black pepper and roast for about 30 minutes,  until browned in spots and just tender.

2. Meanwhile, in a pie plate, toss the reserved squash seeds with 1/2 tablespoon of the olive oil and season with salt and black pepper. Spread in an even layer and bake for about 15 minutes, stirring every 5 minutes, until lightly browned and crisp. Let cool.

3. In a small skillet, toast the coriander seeds over moderate heat until fragrant, about  2 minutes.

4. Transfer to a mortar and grind to a powder.

5. Transfer the ground coriander to  a blender; add the cilantro, parsley, garlic, chile, 1/2 teaspoon of the lime zest and the ice water and ice cubes. Puree until nearly smooth. Season the dressing with salt.

6. In a medium bowl, toss the sprouts and pomegranate seeds with the remaining  2 tablespoons of olive oil and 1 teaspoon of lime zest. Season with salt.

7. Spread the lebneh in 4 shallow bowls. 
8. Mound the salad in the bowls and top with the roasted squash.

9. Sprinkle with the toasted squash seeds and a little Maldon salt and serve, passing the coriander dressing at the table. 

MAKE AHEAD: The dressing and roasted squash can be refrigerated separately overnight. Serve at room temperature.

SUGGESTED PAIRING: Pair this dish with a Rhone-style white.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/roasted-squash-and-mixed-sprouts-bowl?xid=NL_DAILY032816SquashMixedSprouts

Immune Booster Sweet Green Smoothie

Science has proven you can boost your immune system by eating the right, vibrant and vitamin-fortified, antioxidant-filled foods straight from nature. Its in their DNA. And green smoothies are one of the easiest ways to get your daily fill.

SERVES: 2 SMOOTHIES

Ingredients

1 cup roughly chopped spinach and kale, packed tightly
1½ cups Almond Breeze Unsweetened Almondmilk
1½ cups frozen mix of mango, pineapple and kiwi chunks
½ teaspoon freshly grated ginger
½ lemon, juiced

Instructions

1. Add the spinach and kale to a blender with the Almond Breeze and blend well.

2. Add the frozen fruit, ginger and lemon and blend until smooth. If the smoothie is too thick, add more almond milk 1 tablespoon at a time.

3. If using fresh fruit instead of frozen, reduce the almond milk amount to 1 cup and slowly add more to make your preferred thickness. Or, add 3-4 ice cubes before blending.

http://www.foodiecrush.com/immune-booster-sweet-green-smoothie/

Who invented sliced bread?

A jeweler
A dentist
A baker
A shoemaker

Eleven of the 50 U.S. states are named after an actual person.

March 30
1968 - Celine Dion
1945 - Eric Clapton
(1853 -1890) - Vincent van Gogh

March 30, 1964
The TV game show "Jeopardy!" premiered on NBC.

Answer: In 1927, a jeweler named Otto Frederick Rohwedder created the first automatic bread-slicing machine for commercial use. Rohwedder, the owner of three jewelry stores, used his work with watches and jewelry to invent new machines. Convinced he could develop a bread slicing machine, he sold his jewelry stores to fund the development effort and manufacture the machines. In 1927, Rohwedder successfully designed a machine that not only sliced the bread but wrapped it. The first loaf of sliced bread was sold commercially on July 7, 1928. Sales of the machine to bakeries increased and sliced bread became available across the country.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is quite a trip to lloydminster. -- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> St.Walburg- its about 1/2 way up from north to south & almost on the western border


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely gwen - your stitches are lovely - not to worry. great sleeve detail - i am sure she will love it. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!! Finished the top! Still have to block it and of course DD needs to try it on. Crossing my fingers she likes it and that it fits. If not, I'll find someone to give it to. Don't look too close....hopefully blocking will even out the stitches but I am pleased for my first ever top.
> 
> Used Bamboo Pop (color is sand) by Universal Yarn and the pattern was purchased from Ravvelry is called Spring Garden Tee for adults.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You are way more open-minded on this one than I am. It is psychological with me.


I don't find it repulsive, Darlene, but it doesn't have much taste without a sauce of some kind. That might account for all the recipes for making tacos and BBQ pulled pork-types of dishes out of it. I wouldn't go out of my way to purchase one just because it tasted so good, that's for certain. I will probably do just that tomorrow and get it out of the fridge. Susan will not likely even taste it, but if I don't tell her that it's anything except pulled pork, she isn't likely to know the difference. Lots of onions and served atop a baked potato with cheese over all and she'll be ready dig win.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

most successful men have women like you to support them - they would never be able to do it on their own. congratulations to bill but accolades to you for all your hard work in the background. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Must say that I have often thought it takes a special type of woman to be married to him. You have to treasure the moments together by quality because you won't get quantity for sure. I have supported his music since we were teenagers and put him through school, so I guess that helps when I see the success and don't feel jealous of his time. I like being in the background but am often shoved into the foreground, which I dread, but I do it. Nice that he appreciates me though after all these years. Wasn't that way in the early years, but I couldn't ask for a better husband now.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is quite a trip to lloydminster. -- sam


Bonnie has told us before that it is about 60 miles to Lloydminster from their place, Sam.

Ohio Joy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just wanted to send a few photos of my Spring decorations and one project:
> 
> WISHING you all a wonderful Spring and Summer!!!!


Lovely spring decorations, and you look so like your mum!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

someone just tried to skype me - pm me and let me know - i will turn it on. --- sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for just because . Maybe we should get Sam to find out if there is a just because day and if not then we can make it today
> They are gorgeous , Luke always has such a smiley grin makes you want to smile with him , and Caitlin 10 months old already wow don't blink or she will be 21 before you know it . When did her hair become so fair ?


Thank you. Caitlin's hair just seems to have lightened over the past few months. Both my boys were born with dark hair, went very fair until they were about 10, then darkened again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a great and safe trip bonnie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, I got caught up, I better get to bed as I have to be up before the crack of dawn.
> Melody, hope all goes well with your move.
> 
> Daralene, thaks for the link, again congrats to Bill on the great review.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too bad. i believe it was sepsis that killed her. i always enjoyed seeing her on the big screen. --- sam



Fan said:


> Just seen on news tonight Patty Duke has died, she was always a favourite of mine in the 60s. So another one has left us.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how goes the remodeling. pictures? --- sam



darowil said:


> when I was taking David to the tram today He informed me that I needed to leave home Friday- no power, sewerage or water at various times over the next few days.
> Rang Vicky and told her I was being kicked out- we had a laugh at the huge amount of warning he gave us. Probably until middle of next week.
> 
> Then after arranging that he would come to pick up the car at Vicky's as he needed it again a sheepish call from him just when he was due at Vicky's- he forgot and was at home! Well I can't leave now as Vicky isn't back. And becuase of an accident near Vicky's major traffic hold ups for both Vicky getting home and me then getting back home. Fortunately things had worked out so he didn't need to leave to quite so early so not as late as he would have been.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a tremendous display that must be - a million stars - wow. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> At my volunteering today we had someone come to do a workshop. Its to make woven starts using ribbons. The idea is that all around Australia this year people are making one million of these stars to be displayed at the 2018 Commonwealth Games. It is for violence of all kinds awareness. So now that we have had a workshop it is MY job :shock: to continue surpervising and help others to make these over the next few months or for as long as we are interested. Today only 7 people came but thats fine. We had a good 2 hours.... mind you these things are pretty fiddley so we will see.
> This link shows the type of display that has been done in the past....
> 
> http://www.onemillionstars.net/


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.onemillionstars.net/#!star-weaving-instructions/az1lc



Gweniepooh said:


> Those are amazing. Is there a pattern we could possible link to to learn how to make them?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a wise woman you have become. i've always believed i had to take care of me - no one else was going to. so you do what you need to do to make it through. with your knowledge you are every bit as successful as bill - and don't you forget it. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> So true. I see it in other people so often. I remember someone finding out their marriage had always been a farce and the parents wanting her to stay in it for image. She had the courage to leave and all curled up in a ball, crying her eyes out, as she had come to stay with me to get away from it all, she loudly said, "But I'm a survivor." It affected me for the rest of my life. At that point she decided she wasn't going under. Another big moment in my life was when I was talking about something in my life that was very unpleasant, and my friend said "What are you going to do about it." My thoughts were, do about it, what can I do? That's when I first found that I could make a difference in my own life. I could change things. We don't have to remain victims and we can change our lives for the better. Of course there are the times we can't change things and those are the hardest ones where we just know it is too much to bear and we have to turn it over.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful pictures kate - it doesn't seem like caitlin should be that old. --- sam



 KateB said:


> A couple of photos...just because!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great knitting melody - but really - a 21" barbie. --- sam



gagesmom said:


> Just finished this morning. Made another sweet meadow dress but am using it as a sweater. Where we are staying their daughter has a 21 inch tall Barbie. Perfect fit. Not to bad considering I never measured.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my dad would have loved having lunch with you - cold tongue sandwiches were one of his favorites. one thing he did not require the rest of us eat - thank goodness. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I know that it is 'way past breakfast but lunch is soon, so I thought I'd share a cooking first for me. (After all, I am getting hungry. Don't know about the rest of you.) I have just prepared my very first beef tongue. I'd not ever seen one available for purchase; this one was donated to the kitchen at Susan's facility along with a couple of steaks and several packages of ground beef. Absolutely no one wanted the tongue, steaks or the ground beef which would not have made much of a main course for the numbers of those who come regularly at lunch time.
> 
> The prep was easy and the meat is melt-in-your-mouth tender. Getting it ready to be sliced was not difficult either. I simmered it overnight in the crock pot on low. The second floor bedrooms had an intensely savory aroma all night. I'm not sure what else I could/should have used to increase the flavor, but I've made honey mustard/ horseradish, mayo-based sauce with ground mustard, honey, red wine vinegar, horseradish, pinches of salt, pepper and sugar to serve with it. The texture was a total surprise. I didn't dream it would almost melt in my mouth.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sure looks further on the map. --- sam



jheiens said:


> Bonnie has told us before that it is about 60 miles to Lloydminster from their place, Sam.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some more funnies from mjs:-
> 
> For your consideration during this election year!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is from Ruth in Glasgow, Scotland:-
> 
> Boy, if this doesn't hit the nail on the head, I don't know what does!
> 
> ...


Absolutely true!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, after an almost quiet Easter (noisy neighbours, teen girl maybe causing dv incidents so staying well away) I am back. 

Hugs for all who are suffering issues, either health or family health. Know the helpless feeling well when these are out of our control. 

My niece Alexsi in to undergo a heart valve replacement in less than a month, on a day when legal employment support commitments means I cannot be there until late. This time, praise God, (and I am not mainstream religious so you know what I am feeling like to say that) she will not be undergoing open heart with heart lung machine, they will be doing it via catheter. Praying to the angels to protect her and get her through this without complications. 

This girl has been through so much in her life, every time they need to do open heart with heart lung machine support, she gains abi's and has to relearn so much. She also has difficulty coming safely back of this machine. I might add she has had more open heart surgeries than years on earth.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I think it was Pacer who asked me for the name of the CD. Here is a link that gives the review and name and you can see a nice photo of DH obviously concentrating on his music. I guess the new photos will be for the next CD:
> 
> http://www.downbeat.com/digitaledition/2016/DB1605/single_page_view/69.html


I thought I would be able to order a CD on line but couldn't. 
Would love to get one. 
Is it only available in U.S.?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Please let me know if they do it. The CD is available on Amazon if they can get it. Just newly released, so they won't have it on hand. I'll tell Bill.
> 
> He says thank you to all of you for the Congratulations!!!


I should have read further. Will go to Amazon and see if I can get it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Gwen. If you don't like jazz, this is at least Gershwin influenced, if I have the right CD


My brother and I both like jazz so I hope I'll be able to get one for each of us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just wanted to send a few photos of my Spring decorations and one project:
> 
> WISHING you all a wonderful Spring and Summer!!!!


Lovely pictures, Daralene, particularly of your mom.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> A couple of photos...just because!


They are both darlings.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just finished this morning. Made another sweet meadow dress but am using it as a sweater. Where we are staying their daughter has a 21 inch tall Barbie. Perfect fit. Not to bad considering I never measured.


Good job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, love the Barbie sweater.
> I'm going to get a broken arm from patting myself on the back! Went to water aerobics class. I swear, if my arms don't start looking like Michelle Obama's it's not that I'm not trying. Then Maya and I had 40 minute walk. Going to find a size 8 circa and cast on stitches for a hat. My doctor collects hats and scarfs for needy.
> Daralene bought Bill's first MP3 from Amazon. Will listen to it soon.


Went to my exercise class this morning and thought I wouldn't last out the hour. What a workout!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, after an almost quiet Easter (noisy neighbours, teen girl maybe causing dv incidents so staying well away) I am back.
> 
> Hugs for all who are suffering issues, either health or family health. Know the helpless feeling well when these are out of our control.
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well for her. She has been through a lot.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, after an almost quiet Easter (noisy neighbours, teen girl maybe causing dv incidents so staying well away) I am back.
> 
> Hugs for all who are suffering issues, either health or family health. Know the helpless feeling well when these are out of our control.
> 
> ...


Prayers for your niece.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Daralene, the only CD available on Amazon for Canada is: Where One Relaxes Bill Dobbins/Red Mitchell. Do you know anything about this one?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi all, I have just made a big decision re my itching issue. Am determined to get it under control so have just had my first session of acupuncture.
I feel like a stuck pig, and a little light headed too, and have herbal stuff to drink plus need to drink and wash in lemon water. Interesting to say the least, but the Chinese therapist said he can cure it, so will hang in there.
It's only $50 per session so not too costly.I hate needles, but apart from sore hands the other areas are ok. I had them in hands, stomach, knees, calves and toes, hence very nervous and jittery but endured 40 minutes of it. Will see him in one weeks time. After all drama with Lilian, I'm determined to beat the itches so can enjoy life to the max. I'm pretty healthy overall and aim to stay that way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I have just made a big decision re my itching issue. Am determined to get it under control so have just had my first session of acupuncture.
> I feel like a stuck pig, and a little light headed too, and have herbal stuff to drink plus need to drink and wash in lemon water. Interesting to say the least, but the Chinese therapist said he can cure it, so will hang in there.
> It's only $50 per session so not too costly.I hate needles, but apart from sore hands the other areas are ok. I had them in hands, stomach, knees, calves and toes, hence very nervous and jittery but endured 40 minutes of it. Will see him in one weeks time. After all drama with Lilian, I'm determined to beat the itches so can enjoy life to the max. I'm pretty healthy overall and aim to stay that way.


I've never had the courage to go to an acupuncturist- really don't fancy the needles, Fale used to go. 
I do hope it turns out to be the answer for you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bill says thank you to everyone for the Congratulations. A friend of his also has a CD reviewed in the same issue. Guess it is the next issue as we could only find it online. Not in the issue in the stores now.


I let DS#1 know that it would be a lovely Mother's day gift. He took a picture of it with his phone so I will wait to see if he gets the CD for me. I don't ask for much so he is okay with the hint.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So exciting, Daralene! That is a huge recognition for your husband's work! Please let us know the name of the cd. Congratulations!


Cashmeregma said:


> So excited and so is DH. Apparently a CD that has taken backstage in our lives with all that is going on was reviewed by a prominent jazz magazine, Downbeat, and they gave it a 4.5 star review out of 5 stars. So happy for DH. It hasn't even come out yet and the local person putting it out hadn't mentioned it was sent in for review. Bravo to him for doing that. Can't wait for it to come out. Needless to say DH was thrilled. He is so humble. They will take photos at his solo concert this Friday and record it, hoping to also get some photos for the CD. He will be going around to the bookstores to see if he can find some copies of the magazine. See, here I am again. I hope you will forgive me for bragging but I just got so excited after DH told me. He so deserves it but never seeks out any praise for himself. I'm so glad someone else did. Pontuff had volunteered to put him in touch with her brother who is a fabulous marketing person but DH declines. I don't know why. Perhaps I could have talked him into it but then Pontuff sadly, passed. Perhaps he figures he is busy enough now. Her brother is at the very top in marketing for musicians.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Another long day. After work I met someone at church to discuss Vacation Bible School decorations and then off to see the little girl who saved her money to buy Matthew's cards to gift to her classmates and teacher and then off to another friend so Matthew could gift the original of the butterfly drawing as a retirement gift. The gift was well received. The lady and her DH truly admired it. The DH told me that he keeps all the cards his wife has gotten over the years and shows them to his friends. Funny thing is that he had never met Matthew, but he just loved the drawings. What a compliment for Matthew to hear. The man kept picking up the picture and looking at all the detail in it. I was glad to deliver the gift before anything happened to it. Matthew picked out the frame and mattes as well as selecting non-glare glass. He did quite well with the gift.

Bella is out of surgery and resting this evening. It has been a long day for her and her family. I know that the family is asking for lots of prayers. 

I need to get some rest so I will check in tomorrow. Take care.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

pacer said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> So proud of Bill and the wonderful wife he has who makes his dreams come true. Without your support, he would not be the man he is. I know he loves you just as much after all these years and adores you as well.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love jazz which is why I ordered it !



Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you Gwen. If you don't like jazz, this is at least Gershwin influenced, if I have the right CD


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such beautiful children. It is hard to believe Caitlin is already 10 months old.


KateB said:


> A couple of photos...just because!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Don't know if I've ever seen beef tongue at the store either. Let us know if it tasted as good as it sounds for sure.



jheiens said:


> I know that it is 'way past breakfast but lunch is soon, so I thought I'd share a cooking first for me. (After all, I am getting hungry. Don't know about the rest of you.) I have just prepared my very first beef tongue. I'd not ever seen one available for purchase; this one was donated to the kitchen at Susan's facility along with a couple of steaks and several packages of ground beef. Absolutely no one wanted the tongue, steaks or the ground beef which would not have made much of a main course for the numbers of those who come regularly at lunch time.
> 
> The prep was easy and the meat is melt-in-your-mouth tender. Getting it ready to be sliced was not difficult either. I simmered it overnight in the crock pot on low. The second floor bedrooms had an intensely savory aroma all night. I'm not sure what else I could/should have used to increase the flavor, but I've made honey mustard/ horseradish, mayo-based sauce with ground mustard, honey, red wine vinegar, horseradish, pinches of salt, pepper and sugar to serve with it. The texture was a total surprise. I didn't dream it would almost melt in my mouth.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

An excellent review! I can't wait to hear it. Thank you for sharing the link.


Cashmeregma said:


> I think it was Pacer who asked me for the name of the CD. Here is a link that gives the review and name and you can see a nice photo of DH obviously concentrating on his music. I guess the new photos will be for the next CD:
> 
> http://www.downbeat.com/digitaledition/2016/DB1605/single_page_view/69.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam! I've pinned it ( like I need another hobby....LOL)


thewren said:


> http://www.onemillionstars.net/#!star-weaving-instructions/az1lc


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will keep your niece in my prayers. Please keep us posted and remind us the day before again.


busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, after an almost quiet Easter (noisy neighbours, teen girl maybe causing dv incidents so staying well away) I am back.
> 
> Hugs for all who are suffering issues, either health or family health. Know the helpless feeling well when these are out of our control.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Such a good photo of your beautiful mother! You have her lovely eyes. And your decorations are so nice. I have tons of blue bottles (don't know if that is the correct name), all through my gardens, but I never considered pulling the bulbs and growing them indoors. They are very pretty.


Cashmeregma said:


> Just wanted to send a few photos of my Spring decorations and one project:
> 
> WISHING you all a wonderful Spring and Summer!!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Took youngest DGS to baseball practice. Sydney went and DH met us there later with burgers. I really enjoyed watching the kids; they had a scrimmage game. DGS has really improved since last year; he's 10 yrs old. This year they have him either pitching or playing first base. His first game is Saturday afternoon and DH and I are going to try to attend it. 

Have spent the evening looking at other top patterns for DD. Still hasn't had a chance to try on the top yet. Started the spit back tank top from KnitPicks last night using their recommended yarn. I know linen will soften up once washed but boy I do night like knitting with it. Just not liking the feel of it compared to the Bamboo Pop I just used. May put it aside for right now and work on another top using KnitPick's cotlin. TTYL. Keeping all in prayers for healing and happiness especially little Bella.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful children!


KateB said:


> A couple of photos...just because!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending alexsi tons of healing energy that this operations does the trick and gets her back in the pink real quick. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, after an almost quiet Easter (noisy neighbours, teen girl maybe causing dv incidents so staying well away) I am back.
> 
> Hugs for all who are suffering issues, either health or family health. Know the helpless feeling well when these are out of our control.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't like needles either but found acupuncture to be very relaxing. --- sam



Fan said:


> Hi all, I have just made a big decision re my itching issue. Am determined to get it under control so have just had my first session of acupuncture.
> I feel like a stuck pig, and a little light headed too, and have herbal stuff to drink plus need to drink and wash in lemon water. Interesting to say the least, but the Chinese therapist said he can cure it, so will hang in there.
> It's only $50 per session so not too costly.I hate needles, but apart from sore hands the other areas are ok. I had them in hands, stomach, knees, calves and toes, hence very nervous and jittery but endured 40 minutes of it. Will see him in one weeks time. After all drama with Lilian, I'm determined to beat the itches so can enjoy life to the max. I'm pretty healthy overall and aim to stay that way.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

time to go to bed. --- sam


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> A couple of photos...just because!


What a cheeky grin on Lukes face! And Caitlin is so sweet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Another long day. After work I met someone at church to discuss Vacation Bible School decorations and then off to see the little girl who saved her money to buy Matthew's cards to gift to her classmates and teacher and then off to another friend so Matthew could gift the original of the butterfly drawing as a retirement gift. The gift was well received. The lady and her DH truly admired it. The DH told me that he keeps all the cards his wife has gotten over the years and shows them to his friends. Funny thing is that he had never met Matthew, but he just loved the drawings. What a compliment for Matthew to hear. The man kept picking up the picture and looking at all the detail in it. I was glad to deliver the gift before anything happened to it. Matthew picked out the frame and mattes as well as selecting non-glare glass. He did quite well with the gift.
> 
> Bella is out of surgery and resting this evening. It has been a long day for her and her family. I know that the family is asking for lots of prayers.
> 
> I need to get some rest so I will check in tomorrow. Take care.


Resting sounds hopeful for Bella having an uneventful recovery from this surgery.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!! Finished the top! Still have to block it and of course DD needs to try it on. Crossing my fingers she likes it and that it fits. If not, I'll find someone to give it to. Don't look too close....hopefully blocking will even out the stitches but I am pleased for my first ever top.
> 
> Used Bamboo Pop (color is sand) by Universal Yarn and the pattern was purchased from Ravvelry is called Spring Garden Tee for adults.


Well done, it looks lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Enjoy it! Be Proud! Congrats to DH! Hope he enjoys it, too!


RE... Cashmeregma..... Ditto :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are amazing. Is there a pattern we could possible link to to learn how to make them?


RE Ribbon stars.... one million stars... yes here is the link to the video tutorial.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just wanted to send a few photos of my Spring decorations and one project:
> 
> WISHING you all a wonderful Spring and Summer!!!!


Beautiful decorations and your mum was a stunner. Lovely to have those cards forever.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh Kate, I have tears in my eyes. How precious and just such beautiful grandchildren. Photos are wonderful and captured moments in time. Thank you for sharing your pride and joy. I just love all our wee ones on here as we watch them grow and become the most wonderful little people. They sure know how to smile.


Well said! Wouldnt it be lovely if we could all just click our fingers and be all together with all the young ones for a play day. Imagine the fun we would all have as the TP family.

Gosh Kate, they are both just so gorgeous. I love Caitlen's chubby rosie cheeks and look at Luke with his garage..... adorable.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> http://www.onemillionstars.net/#!star-weaving-instructions/az1lc


Thanks for posting that for Gwen Sam. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, after an almost quiet Easter (noisy neighbours, teen girl maybe causing dv incidents so staying well away) I am back.
> 
> Hugs for all who are suffering issues, either health or family health. Know the helpless feeling well when these are out of our control.
> 
> ...


I hope it all goes well for her.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

thewren said:


> what a tremendous display that must be - a million stars - wow. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Many prayers for Alexsi.


busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, after an almost quiet Easter (noisy neighbours, teen girl maybe causing dv incidents so staying well away) I am back.
> 
> Hugs for all who are suffering issues, either health or family health. Know the helpless feeling well when these are out of our control.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fan, my daughter has acupuncture treatments several times a year for severe allergies. She has been two years medication free! I hope you get relief.


Fan said:


> Hi all, I have just made a big decision re my itching issue. Am determined to get it under control so have just had my first session of acupuncture.
> I feel like a stuck pig, and a little light headed too, and have herbal stuff to drink plus need to drink and wash in lemon water. Interesting to say the least, but the Chinese therapist said he can cure it, so will hang in there.
> It's only $50 per session so not too costly.I hate needles, but apart from sore hands the other areas are ok. I had them in hands, stomach, knees, calves and toes, hence very nervous and jittery but endured 40 minutes of it. Will see him in one weeks time. After all drama with Lilian, I'm determined to beat the itches so can enjoy life to the max. I'm pretty healthy overall and aim to stay that way.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Agreed!


sugarsugar said:


> Well done, it looks lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Busyworkerbee, healing energy sent for Alexi.
Liz, what exercise class do you take?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Can, healing energy sent your way. Hope acupuncture works. It has worked for me. But as a mediator I can be peaceful and lie still. Really don't feel needles.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just wanted to send a few photos of my Spring decorations and one project:
> 
> WISHING you all a wonderful Spring and Summer!!!!


Beautiful decorations Daralene . Love the kitchen table one , and your mom was gorgeous such a beautiful picture of her


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> http://www.onemillionstars.net/#!star-weaving-instructions/az1lc


Thank you Sam . Think I will try some too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, after an almost quiet Easter (noisy neighbours, teen girl maybe causing dv incidents so staying well away) I am back.
> 
> Hugs for all who are suffering issues, either health or family health. Know the helpless feeling well when these are out of our control.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your niece Heather and all the operations she has had 
I hope this one goes smoothly and makes her feel a100% better than she feels now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Hi all, I have just made a big decision re my itching issue. Am determined to get it under control so have just had my first session of acupuncture.
> I feel like a stuck pig, and a little light headed too, and have herbal stuff to drink plus need to drink and wash in lemon water. Interesting to say the least, but the Chinese therapist said he can cure it, so will hang in there.
> It's only $50 per session so not too costly.I hate needles, but apart from sore hands the other areas are ok. I had them in hands, stomach, knees, calves and toes, hence very nervous and jittery but endured 40 minutes of it. Will see him in one weeks time. After all drama with Lilian, I'm determined to beat the itches so can enjoy life to the max. I'm pretty healthy overall and aim to stay that way.


Hope the acupuncture works for you Fan and the itches disappear completely 
I know what it's like to have allergies , . I only itch sometimes and that's bad enough . To itch constantly would be almost unbearable . Goog luck and fingers crossed it works for you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Ribbon stars.... one million stars... yes here is the link to the video tutorial.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Thinking of everyone this morning. I had a late night. I received an Excel tool from one of the vendors where all I'm supposed to do is add new hires and terminate employees and the "programming" through macros would calculate all the premiums due for benefits such as life insurance and disability insurance. The adding and deleting was easy, but the data didn't flow through to the correct amounts (I already had my own Excel spreadsheets ready so knew what the amounts should be). Of course, the file has very sensitive data in it like birthdates and salary information and it's huge---I couldn't compress(zip) it enough to go through the vendors secure email system for them to make the corrections and I couldn't password protect it to send through my email system. So today, unless we figure something out - I'll be on the phone with the tool's author with such things as 
page 4 - line 7, the calcualation should be nnnn x nnn to result in nnn, etc. Talk about a tedious day ahead of me. And, this is progress? I sometimes wonder...it would be much easier with a simplified report---getting this fancy isn't necessary nor helpful if it's too complicated. 


Love to all who are sick or undergoing serious hospital & medical care. Many prayers being said.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, love the Barbie sweater.
> I'm going to get a broken arm from patting myself on the back! Went to water aerobics class. I swear, if my arms don't start looking like Michelle Obama's it's not that I'm not trying. Then Maya and I had 40 minute walk. Going to find a size 8 circa and cast on stitches for a hat. My doctor collects hats and scarfs for needy.
> Daralene bought Bill's first MP3 from Amazon. Will listen to it soon.


Wow, I hope you get lots of enjoyment from it. I hadn't mentioned it for that purpose so I really mean it when I say that. You are amazing with your swimming and walking!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> I don't find it repulsive, Darlene, but it doesn't have much taste without a sauce of some kind. That might account for all the recipes for making tacos and BBQ pulled pork-types of dishes out of it. I wouldn't go out of my way to purchase one just because it tasted so good, that's for certain. I will probably do just that tomorrow and get it out of the fridge. Susan will not likely even taste it, but if I don't tell her that it's anything except pulled pork, she isn't likely to know the difference. Lots of onions and served atop a baked potato with cheese over all and she'll be ready dig win.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> most successful men have women like you to support them - they would never be able to do it on their own. congratulations to bill but accolades to you for all your hard work in the background. --- sam


Thank you Sam. As a man you would surely know.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Lovely spring decorations, and you look so like your mum!


Thank you. I hadn't realized I looked like mom. I always admired her nose though. I got my dad's nose. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm going to have to read now without commenting as I have 2 appointments today and still working on house. Hope you all have a wonderful day!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> what a wise woman you have become. i've always believed i had to take care of me - no one else was going to. so you do what you need to do to make it through. with your knowledge you are every bit as successful as bill - and don't you forget it. --- sam


    Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Daralene, the only CD available on Amazon for Canada is: Where One Relaxes Bill Dobbins/Red Mitchell. Do you know anything about this one?


That is a really good one. An oldie but wonderful. Red Mitchell is a wonderful musician and Bill said he was so honored to play with him. He just told me he is proudest of that CD.

LOL See, I said I wasn't going to comment. Well I'm off.
Will keep Busyworkerbee's niece close to my heart. So sad some have to go through so much just to live a normal life.
So glad Bella made it through her surgery. Healing wishes for this dear sweet wee one.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Have spent the evening looking at other top patterns for DD. Still hasn't had a chance to try on the top yet. Started the spit back tank top from KnitPicks last night using their recommended yarn. I know linen will soften up once washed but boy I do night like knitting with it. Just not liking the feel of it compared to the Bamboo Pop I just used. May put it aside for right now and work on another top using KnitPick's cotlin. TTYL. Keeping all in prayers for healing and happiness especially little Bella.


Gwen, if you could get it into hanks, properly secured, you could wash the linen yarn before knitting-- perhaps a time or 2--to make it softer to use. I've never used linen as I'm still trying to use up stash and others more knowledgeable will likely give different suggestions.

Ohio Joy


----------



## vabchnonnie (Sep 3, 2013)

Greetings to ALL: Have been reading but little time for comments. All is OK here, have #5 infusion treatment today then last one next week. That makes me very tired, but not sick.
Knittng is at a stop for now. Just finished an edging on an afghan for my recliner. Thank you for the PM's.
Looking for a "bed and bath" in the Lancaster PA area for Tues-April 19th and Wed-April 20th. I will be taking a long overdue trip that direction. Also, as a Amish Mennonite, I hope to see what I can see in that area before heading south toward home. I'm going by myself,so can stop anywhere.No date to be home. Guess til money runs out. I havn't taken a trip for several years.
Next trip, when ever?,I will head south. Hope to see you Gwen. This will be late fall or perhaps in February.
Everyone have a wonderful day. I must get back to work here at home. More next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> my dad would have loved having lunch with you - cold tongue sandwiches were one of his favorites. one thing he did not require the rest of us eat - thank goodness. --- sam


When the girls were much younger and would go on about they didn't want to eat this or that, I would tell them that they didn't have to because I'd made only enough for the grown-ups--Don and me. It didn't take too many such occasions before they decided to try the food and to decide they wanted to have some also.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've never had the courage to go to an acupuncturist- really don't fancy the needles, Fale used to go.
> I do hope it turns out to be the answer for you.


I have always been terrified of needles. Went to the doctor for spider vein treatment and I almost passed out from the many needles he used. However, when I had acupuncture, I didn't feel a thing. Quite different. Must be the way they place the needles.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Been meaning to post some photos so here goes. Some of the nice parts of the house first.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Another long day. After work I met someone at church to discuss Vacation Bible School decorations and then off to see the little girl who saved her money to buy Matthew's cards to gift to her classmates and teacher and then off to another friend so Matthew could gift the original of the butterfly drawing as a retirement gift. The gift was well received. The lady and her DH truly admired it. The DH told me that he keeps all the cards his wife has gotten over the years and shows them to his friends. Funny thing is that he had never met Matthew, but he just loved the drawings. What a compliment for Matthew to hear. The man kept picking up the picture and looking at all the detail in it. I was glad to deliver the gift before anything happened to it. Matthew picked out the frame and mattes as well as selecting non-glare glass. He did quite well with the gift.
> 
> Bella is out of surgery and resting this evening. It has been a long day for her and her family. I know that the family is asking for lots of prayers.
> 
> I need to get some rest so I will check in tomorrow. Take care.


So happy for Matthew.

Prayers on the way for Bella. Hope the surgery has helped.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Don't know if I've ever seen beef tongue at the store either. Let us know if it tasted as good as it sounds for sure.


Truthfully, Gwen, it is rather bland tasting. *If* I were ever to cook another, I think I would season it strongly and/or serve as a ''pulled pork''-type dish,i.e., tacos or babecued with a favorite bottled sauce. In which case, I think that I'd cut it into chunks and literally pull it like pork into strands rather than slicing it thinly as the pictures showed it.

Now that everyone else is gone, I may pull it out of the fridge and dice it into some barbecue sauce that I have and put it in a crock pot while I go to knitting. Susan still doesn't know that it is the tongue she brought home from her kitchen because no one else would eat it, much less cook it. I'm not telling unless she asks directly. LOLOL

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Current living area-as you see all but the bathroom in here. This will be my craft room (with a child gate to keep someone out of it) and a section for Elizabeth.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Busyworkerbee, healing energy sent for Alexi.
> Liz, what exercise class do you take?


Tone and Fit, beginner, because I've not been exercising for quite a while. I'm only going once a week but think I'll register for another day as well. Zumba looks interesting but am not sure because of my hip replacement.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gutting the kitchen- on the wall we found a date, 28/3/50. From the cupbaords we took out it would seem that was the date the kitchen was put in- so it was well ready to be redone.
Still waiting for council approval before we knock down walls to combine the kitchen and dining room into one room. We ahve removed the hot water service that sat on top of the wall we want to remove. So now have a brand new solar hot water service.Weather is still sunny enough to be heating the water plenty hot enough for us without any electric boosting as yet.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Prayers for Bella and for Heather's niece, Alexis, for the medical issues. Asking for healing, strength and peace for all involved, including medical teams and family members who love them. God still looks out for His children.

Hugs to all of you who know and love them.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

We have a lovely big shed (oneof the higlights of the place for David) and one day I saw this little bird in the shed, David went in to get him out and you see how shocked the poor bird was. He did end up flying away. Looking him up I think he is a New Holland Honeyeater.
In front of the shed is a car port which we will convert to a outside eating area- a carport will be built down near the front of the house. I hate reversing and the driveway is long, narrow and curves. I won't even attempt to reverse down it!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I sure hope it helps. Caren is really good at reminding us of these things and she has a lot of knowledge too.


☺🤗🙃 That is because I started studying the benefits of different foods, herbs and spices on the body. It was with much encouragement by my mother, she always said food was my passion from a young age. When you pass your knowledge on to others you retain it longer. There is still plenty I don't know, spending time researching and comparing what each one says about food/herb/spice.

When in doubt check it out! 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Just can't seem to get into gear for getting the house done for the company. Good thing it isn't too bad. Spending tonight Stamping out our address on all the junk mail. It sure wasn't like this when we got married, besides, back then we didn't worry if our name and address were on things. Times have changed. Actually, I thought I had kept up on the junk mail but obviously NOT. I'm also cleaning backwards, which I shouldn't do. Like I cleaned my silverware drawer and spice drawer. Should be doing the outward things first. I'm sure I'll get more with it when the time for them to come gets here. :shock:


I keep a pile next to my desk in a box...then I shred it (buying the paper shredder was a good investment for me) and bag it and put it in the recycle bin. I'm always amazed at how much accumulates over a couple of weeks.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Was thinking of Sorlenna today as I made dinner. For the first time ever I made enchiladas. Of course mine were a quick, easy, down and dirty way of making them not using the corn husks but they turned out really good. I used corn tortillas and flour tortillas. Brantley really enjoyed them. I used the left over chili from the other night as the filling since it was quite thick. Put one whole pan in the freezer for another meal since it made a lot.
> 
> Tomorrow have to pick up one DGD from track practice then take one DGS to baseball (little league) practice. Since this is all around dinner time we will have left over quiche and/or enchiladas for dinner. And yes, as Sorlenna said in another post the Easter ham will be an option also.


I make "cheater enchiladas," layering the tortillas, onions, meat, and cheese--the corn husks are for tamales, which are much more labor intensive and I only make once a year (which I think is what you are thinking of). I make a big pan and he eats them until they're gone--I don't like the green sauce but put it on his.

Our ham beans came out good--made cornbread to go with--and ate too much of course. :mrgreen:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Of course, the file has very sensitive data in it like birthdates and salary information and it's huge---I couldn't compress(zip) it enough to go through the vendors secure email system for them to make the corrections and I couldn't password protect it to send through my email system. So today, unless we figure something out - I'll be on the phone with the tool's author with such things as
> page 4 - line 7, the calcualation should be nnnn x nnn to result in nnn, etc. Talk about a tedious day ahead of me. And, this is progress? I sometimes wonder...it would be much easier with a simplified report---getting this fancy isn't necessary nor helpful if it's too complicated.


Could you send it to Google docs or some such (or a cloud server like Dropbox?)? We use those at work and it makes access a little easier. Just a thought.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Darowil, I love the place! That brick wall is fantastic. 

Re: the red plant--looks like coleus to me. We used to grow those in a shady spot. Here of course is too hot and dry for them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Sharon! Haven't seen you in awhile and so glad you are back to posting some. Sending you lots of love and healing prayers for the infusion. How wonderful you are getting to take a trip. Traveling mercis for you. Be ure nd let me know when you do head south in the fall so that we can maybe meet up.


vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings to ALL: Have been reading but little time for comments. All is OK here, have #5 infusion treatment today then last one next week. That makes me very tired, but not sick.
> Knittng is at a stop for now. Just finished an edging on an afghan for my recliner. Thank you for the PM's.
> Looking for a "bed and bath" in the Lancaster PA area for Tues-April 19th and Wed-April 20th. I will be taking a long overdue trip that direction. Also, as a Amish Mennonite, I hope to see what I can see in that area before heading south toward home. I'm going by myself,so can stop anywhere.No date to be home. Guess til money runs out. I havn't taken a trip for several years.
> Next trip, when ever?,I will head south. Hope to see you Gwen. This will be late fall or perhaps in February.
> Everyone have a wonderful day. I must get back to work here at home. More next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good to see you back, Sharon. Safe travels and hope your treatments are successful.

Well, I'm not sure where yesterday went. :shock: I got up and did the usual, knitted on the new design a bit, and then we went to lunch and to pick up Bub's meds, got back here and I knitted some more...and suddenly it seemed to be bedtime! I finished the "top down" version and did redraw the chart for a bottom up and am doing the beads a bit differently. 

I also realize I need super tiny crochet hooks (the smallest I have fits through about 3/4 of the #3 beads, but I have other beads I want to use that are smaller). Maybe I can get those for my birthday...we'll see. For now I'll work with what I have--did thread some onto the yarn with a needle but like the look of applying the beads with the hooks better, so the experiment continues.

Hugs, blessings, & healing thoughts for all who wish to take them. Back later!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the ceiling and light fixtures.


darowil said:


> Been meaning to post some photos so here goes. Some of the nice parts of the house first.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Looks like coleus to me too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is going to be a wonderful craft room. Looks like you are getting lots of good light in there. Nice hardwood floors too.


darowil said:


> Current living area-as you see all but the bathroom in here. This will be my craft room (with a child gate to keep someone out of it) and a section for Elizabeth.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Been meaning to post some photos so here goes. Some of the nice parts of the house first.


Beautiful ceilings. I love the fixtures too. The picture of the house is shaded so can't really see it well but what I can see looks very nice.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This looks like an exciting re-do. Can't wait to see it finished as I'm sure you will be excited too.


darowil said:


> Gutting the kitchen- on the wall we found a date, 28/3/50. From the cupbaords we took out it would seem that was the date the kitchen was put in- so it was well ready to be redone.
> Still waiting for council approval before we knock down walls to combine the kitchen and dining room into one room. We ahve removed the hot water service that sat on top of the wall we want to remove. So now have a brand new solar hot water service.Weather is still sunny enough to be heating the water plenty hot enough for us without any electric boosting as yet.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Current living area-as you see all but the bathroom in here. This will be my craft room (with a child gate to keep someone out of it) and a section for Elizabeth.


This will be a lovely craft room with those big windows.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What lovely flowers & plants. How exciting this transformation is.


darowil said:


> We have a lovely big shed (oneof the higlights of the place for David) and one day I saw this little bird in the shed, David went in to get him out and you see how shocked the poor bird was. He did end up flying away. Looking him up I think he is a New Holland Honeyeater.
> In front of the shed is a car port which we will convert to a outside eating area- a carport will be built down near the front of the house. I hate reversing and the driveway is long, narrow and curves. I won't even attempt to reverse down it!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have a lovely big shed (oneof the higlights of the place for David) and one day I saw this little bird in the shed, David went in to get him out and you see how shocked the poor bird was. He did end up flying away. Looking him up I think he is a New Holland Honeyeater.
> In front of the shed is a car port which we will convert to a outside eating area- a carport will be built down near the front of the house. I hate reversing and the driveway is long, narrow and curves. I won't even attempt to reverse down it!


Such a pretty bird. Poor thing must have been so scared. Your red plant looks like a coleus. From what I see of your planning, you will have a very lovely home .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it is the tamales I was thinking of....would love to try them sometime (I've had them in restuarants but never homemade) Have never tried the green sauce


Sorlenna said:


> I make "cheater enchiladas," layering the tortillas, onions, meat, and cheese--the corn husks are for tamales, which are much more labor intensive and I only make once a year (which I think is what you are thinking of). I make a big pan and he eats them until they're gone--I don't like the green sauce but put it on his.
> 
> Our ham beans came out good--made cornbread to go with--and ate too much of course. :mrgreen:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Been meaning to post some photos so here goes. Some of the nice parts of the house first.


Thanks for posting pictures of your new house. What beautiful ceilings, I trust you will be keeping those? Looking forward to the next instalment of photos.

Edit: just seen the rest of the pictures! Sounds like you have plenty of plans afoot. Hope all goes well and we see the finished changes before too long.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hit a speed bump with the move but it will be happening this weekend&#128077;


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it is the tamales I was thinking of....would love to try them sometime (I've had them in restuarants but never homemade) Have never tried the green sauce


If I ever make it down that way, I'd be glad to show you! (Ah, dreams...)


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> We have a lovely big shed (oneof the higlights of the place for David) and one day I saw this little bird in the shed, David went in to get him out and you see how shocked the poor bird was. He did end up flying away. Looking him up I think he is a New Holland Honeyeater.
> In front of the shed is a car port which we will convert to a outside eating area- a carport will be built down near the front of the house. I hate reversing and the driveway is long, narrow and curves. I won't even attempt to reverse down it!


Great pictures Margaret . Your house looks lovely as is , well apart from the kitchen . But I can't wait to see it finished , it will be beautiful


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Darowil, I love the place! That brick wall is fantastic.
> 
> Re: the red plant--looks like coleus to me. We used to grow those in a shady spot. Here of course is too hot and dry for them.


Thanks for the comments onthe house.
could be coleus- looked it up and some certainly look similar. It is in a semi shaded area.

Edit I see others agree with you. Told David I would get an answer from here!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oops


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Great pictures Margaret . Your house looks lovely as is , well apart from the kitchen . But I can't wait to see it finished , it will be beautiful


It is mainly the kitchen- everything else could be left. But as we do one thing such as put in electricty the wiring is old so it makes senseto do it all.The plumbing is the old terrracota pipes which attract tree roots so makes sense to do it all not just osme. As I said the hot water service needed changing becuase it was sitting on the wall we wanted to remove. And so on. But we figure that get it all done now (while we have the extra money as this place was less than what we got for the old one- which was actually much much newer than the new one!) and we should need to do very little to it again. And we are keeping in mind making it suitable for limited mobility for the future. Did laugh as one minute I was saying we should do this to make it easier when we aren't as mobile and the next of baby proofing it!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> Thursday 31 March '16


April Fools here. 
I'm taking a leaf out your book Sam-it'snearly 3 and here I still am.
I've been trying to decide what knitting to take to Vicky's for the next little while. Until DH decides he wants megabuck. Well until he thinks I will stay sane and not send him crazy as well we have no power and drainage and I guess water for some of the next few days.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, love the photo of your beautiful mom. You look so much alike.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> This is going to be a wonderful craft room. Looks like you are getting lots of good light in there. Nice hardwood floors too.


Yes its a lovely light room- and becuase it facesnorth itdoesn't get the summer sun but doesgetwinter sun (like south for all you up north).
Yes we will leave the floors as is-andhoping that the floors in the main part can be used as well though they will need some work on them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for posting pictures of your new house. What beautiful ceilings, I trust you will be keeping those? Looking forward to the next instalment of photos.
> 
> Edit: just seen the rest of the pictures! Sounds like you have plenty of plans afoot. Hope all goes well and we see the finished changes before too long.


Definitely keeping the ceilings- and indeed thinking of seeing if we can get one replicated as one is the dining room where we are knocking out a wall so from being central it will be oddly placed. But our bulider knows someone who does this work so we may put another one in so we have two to balance each other out. The 3 main rooms and hallway all have lovely ceilings.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now i am heading to bed as it is only 3 minutes from 3am.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Been meaning to post some photos so here goes. Some of the nice parts of the house first.


Looks like David will be busy with your new garden! I love the ceilings- you are up late! where as I am just up my usual early!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Current living area-as you see all but the bathroom in here. This will be my craft room (with a child gate to keep someone out of it) and a section for Elizabeth.


Lots of lovely space in which to spread out!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gutting the kitchen- on the wall we found a date, 28/3/50. From the cupbaords we took out it would seem that was the date the kitchen was put in- so it was well ready to be redone.
> Still waiting for council approval before we knock down walls to combine the kitchen and dining room into one room. We ahve removed the hot water service that sat on top of the wall we want to remove. So now have a brand new solar hot water service.Weather is still sunny enough to be heating the water plenty hot enough for us without any electric boosting as yet.


Looks like a lot of work going on here- but it should be great when opened up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> We have a lovely big shed (oneof the higlights of the place for David) and one day I saw this little bird in the shed, David went in to get him out and you see how shocked the poor bird was. He did end up flying away. Looking him up I think he is a New Holland Honeyeater.
> In front of the shed is a car port which we will convert to a outside eating area- a carport will be built down near the front of the house. I hate reversing and the driveway is long, narrow and curves. I won't even attempt to reverse down it!


My guess is Coleus.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, love the pics of your home. An inviting entrance, lovely garden, decorative ceilings, wood floors all add charm. 
Started hat for Dr. Iresha. She also takes scarfs. But I wanted a project to finish in this lifetime. If I do scarf I think I will crochet as that is faster.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Thursday 31 March '16

Today is Bunson Burner Day. The humble bunsen burner was created by a German Chemist by the name of Robert Wilhelm Eberhard von Bunsen, born March 31st 1811, and Bunsen Burner Day celebrates his birthday.

Today is Crayola Crayon Day.

Red, Orange, Yellow, Green, Blue, Indigo, Violetno, were not talking about a rainbow, but rather just some of the 400 different shades of crayon colours Crayola has produced since 1903! What a perfect opportunity to celebrate its bright and colourful addition to the world with Crayola Crayon Day!

Crayola began its life as a company when cousins Edwin Binney and C. Harold Smith took over a pigment business in 1885 that Edwins father owned. Since then, they have produced a core set of 120 crayon colours; but they have also come out with many unique sets; including metallic coloured crayons, gem tones colours, and even scented ones.

So, why not let your inner child out on Crayola Crayon Day? Find a colouring book and a box of Crayola crayons, and get to work? Its a therapeutic and enjoyable way to pass some time, and you can even hang your finished picture on your fridge when youre done!

Today is Back Up Day. Have you backed up your data recently? Every day people, businesses, even games lose huge amounts of valuable data because they fail to follow this one basic procedure. World Backup Day is set aside as a reminder to back up your files, even if its once a year! A backup is a reserve copy of all the files youd be loathe to use. Theres nothing more traumatizing than having losing your phone, or having your hard drive crash, and having hundreds of valuable and irreplaceable documents or photos suddenly gone beyond retrieval.

No matter how secure or safe you feel your data and equipment is, its important to back up your files. 30% of people dont have any way to save their important files in the event that tragedy strikes. In our electronic based world, there are hundreds of ways to suddenly have things go terribly awry. 29% of all disasters are caused by accidents, costing valuable time and money as the resources they affected are lost forever. You may feel your computer is safe, but 1 in 10 of all computers, including household and business computers, are infected with a virus that may suddenly cause all of your data to be gone beyond retrieval.

But my phone is always on me! I hear you say! Wonderful! Thatll make it easier for you to be one of the 113 phones stolen every minute, each day. In this modern digital world, many of us live from our phones. Whether its for business, or just personal use, these electronic assistants often contain gigs of valuable documents, pictures, videos, and music. Do you really want to chance losing all of that when backup options are so easy and available?

Easy? How do I backup my files and protect myself? There ya go! Now were asking the right questions! There are a myriad of ways you can use to backup your files, most phones are connected to some form of backup system. iPhones are tied directly into iTunes, which can back up all of your valuable data, you just need to hook that thing up to your computer and update the files daily! You can even do it as part of charging, just plug it in to your computer, set it to backup, and itll go about the process automatically while it takes a charge.

Android phones are intrinsically tied to Google, and with the availability of Google Docs and the Google backup, itll tie all of your data in to your profile, uploading it to a secure location while allowing you to choose which ones to share! Google Docs can also be used to store all of your valuable files online! The bonus here is that from google docs you can access your files from any computer, saving you from having to wait for your system to be back up before you get those important files back!

Another option is open that is the all inclusive option. If youd prefer to back up everything instead of just bits and pieces, there are tons of places online that will give you reviews of dozens of options for full backup services. Take some time to cruise through them and decide which one is right for you. Remember, if the only copy you have of your important files is all in one place, it only takes one accident, one small disaster for you to lose them all. So take the time to backup your files, and stop yourself from becoming one of this years Aprils Fools.

Today is Eiffel Tower Day. Have you backed up your data recently? Every day people, businesses, even games lose huge amounts of valuable data because they fail to follow this one basic procedure. World Backup Day is set aside as a reminder to back up your files, even if its once a year! A backup is a reserve copy of all the files youd be loathe to use. Theres nothing more traumatizing than having losing your phone, or having your hard drive crash, and having hundreds of valuable and irreplaceable documents or photos suddenly gone beyond retrieval.

No matter how secure or safe you feel your data and equipment is, its important to back up your files. 30% of people dont have any way to save their important files in the event that tragedy strikes. In our electronic based world, there are hundreds of ways to suddenly have things go terribly awry. 29% of all disasters are caused by accidents, costing valuable time and money as the resources they affected are lost forever. You may feel your computer is safe, but 1 in 10 of all computers, including household and business computers, are infected with a virus that may suddenly cause all of your data to be gone beyond retrieval.

But my phone is always on me! I hear you say! Wonderful! Thatll make it easier for you to be one of the 113 phones stolen every minute, each day. In this modern digital world, many of us live from our phones. Whether its for business, or just personal use, these electronic assistants often contain gigs of valuable documents, pictures, videos, and music. Do you really want to chance losing all of that when backup options are so easy and available?

Easy? How do I backup my files and protect myself? There ya go! Now were asking the right questions! There are a myriad of ways you can use to backup your files, most phones are connected to some form of backup system. iPhones are tied directly into iTunes, which can back up all of your valuable data, you just need to hook that thing up to your computer and update the files daily! You can even do it as part of charging, just plug it in to your computer, set it to backup, and itll go about the process automatically while it takes a charge.

Android phones are intrinsically tied to Google, and with the availability of Google Docs and the Google backup, itll tie all of your data in to your profile, uploading it to a secure location while allowing you to choose which ones to share! Google Docs can also be used to store all of your valuable files online! The bonus here is that from google docs you can access your files from any computer, saving you from having to wait for your system to be back up before you get those important files back!

Another option is open that is the all inclusive option. If youd prefer to back up everything instead of just bits and pieces, there are tons of places online that will give you reviews of dozens of options for full backup services. Take some time to cruise through them and decide which one is right for you. Remember, if the only copy you have of your important files is all in one place, it only takes one accident, one small disaster for you to lose them all. So take the time to backup your files, and stop yourself from becoming one of this years Aprils Fools.

now if you want to bake an eiffel tower cake here is the url. lots of pictures.

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-an-Eiffel-Tower-Cake

If you want to buy your Eiffel Tower Day cake you might want to choose one of these.

http://www.craftsy.com/blog/2013/08/paris-themed-cakes/

The Eiffel Tower of Parisian Pastries - Cream Puffs

The cream puff is the Eiffel Towel of Parisian pastries: iconic, beloved, and displayed everywhere. The recipe is so irrefutably timeless that even Pierre Hermé, France's most famous (and endlessly innovative) pastry chef, still uses the formula he learned as a 14-year-old apprentice.

SERVINGS: MAKES ABOUT 16

Ingredients

1/2 cup whole milk
1/2 cup (1 stick) unsalted butter, cut into 8 pieces
1 teaspoon plus 2 tablespoons sugar
1 teaspoon kosher salt
1 cup all-purpose flour
6 large eggs
2 1/2 cups heavy cream
Powdered sugar (for dusting)

Preparation

1. Line 2 baking sheets with parchment paper.

2. Fit 1 large pastry bag (or a plastic freezer bag with 1/2-inch cut from one bottom corner) with plain 1/2-inch tip.

3. Bring milk, butter, 1 tsp. sugar, salt, and 1/2 cup water to a boil in a medium sauce- pan over medium heat, stirring occasionally.

4. Add flour all at once; reduce heat to medium-low. Stir vigorously with a wooden spoon until a dough forms and pulls away from sides of pan, 12 minutes.

5. Continue beating vigorously until a thin dry film forms on bottom and sides of pot, about 1 minute. Transfer to a bowl.

6. Add 1 egg and stir vigorously with wooden spoon until egg is incorporated and dough looks dry again, about 2 minutes.

7. Repeat with 4 more eggs, adding one at a time and stirring vigorously to incorporate before adding the next. Dough should be smooth, shiny, and thickened.

8. Spoon dough into prepared pastry bag; pipe out 2 1/2-inch-diameter rounds on pre- pared sheets, leaving 2 inches between rounds.

DO AHEAD: Freeze the piped dough rounds on the baking sheets, then transfer to resealable plastic bags and freeze for up to 1 month. Place on parchment paper-lined baking sheets, spacing apart (do not defrost) before continuing with recipe.

9. Arrange racks in upper and middle thirds of oven and preheat to 450°.

10. Whisk remaining egg with 2 tsp. water and brush dough rounds all over with egg wash.

11. Transfer baking sheets to oven; turn oven off.

12. After 10 minutes, heat oven to 350° and bake for 10 minutes. Rotate pans front to back and top to bottom; continue baking until deep golden brown all over, about 10 minutes longer (puffs will deflate if removed from oven before fully baked). Transfer puffs to a wire rack and let cool completely.

13. Using a serrated knife, gently slice the top quarter off each puff; transfer tops to a plate. With your finger, gently push down the soft film of cooked dough inside each puff.

14. Prepare a second pastry bag (or freezer bag) with 1/2-inch open-star tip. Beat heavy cream and remaining 2 Tbsp. sugar in a large bowl until soft peaks form.

15. Spoon whipped cream into prepared pastry bag.

16. Fill each puff with cream, finishing with a generous ring of cream on top.

17. Dust tops of cream puffs with powdered sugar; place atop puffs.

Nutritional Content: One serving (one puff) contains: Calories (kcal) 240 Fat (g) 21 Saturated Fat (g) 13 Cholesterol (mg) 145 Carbohydrates (g) 9 Dietary Fiber (g) 0 Total Sugars (g) 2 Protein (g) 4 Sodium (mg) 160

http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/cream-puffs

Who was the world's first billionaire?

Bill Gates
John D. Rockefeller
Warren Buffet
Andrew Carnegie

It is against the law to use "The Star Spangled Banner" as dance music in Massachusetts.

March 31
1948 - Al Gore
1943 - Christopher Walken
(1685 -1750) - Johann Sebastian Bach

March 31, 1995
Singer Selena, 23, was shot to death in Corpus Christi, Texas, by the founder of her fan club.

Answer: The American oil magnate John D. Rockefeller became the world's first billionaire in 1916. He was a co-founder of the Standard Oil Company, which dominated the oil industry. Rockefeller's wealth soared and he became the world's richest man and the first American worth more than a billion dollars, controlling 90% of all oil in the United States at his peak. His fortune upon his death in 1937 stood at $1.4 billion, which at the time, accounted for more than 1.5% of the national economy. Adjusted for inflation, Rockefeller was worth an estimated $340 billion in today's dollars - more than four times the wealth of Microsoft founder Bill Gates.

Just for fun - maybe for dinner tonight.

Cauliflower Tator Tots

MAKES 4 TO 6 APPETIZER OR SIDE DISH SERVINGS
START TO FINISH: 50 MINUTES

INGREDIENTS

Nonstick cooking spray, as needed
3 cups prepared cauliflower rice, cooled (get the recipe here)
1 bunch scallions, minced
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 teaspoon garlic powder
½ teaspoon cayenne pepper
1 egg, lightly whisked
1 egg white, lightly whisked
¾ cup panko bread crumbs

DIRECTIONS

1. Preheat the oven to 400°F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper and spray it generously with nonstick spray.

2. Press the prepared cauliflower rice with paper towels or a clean kitchen towel to absorb excess moisture. Transfer to a large bowl.

3. Add the scallions, parsley, cheese, garlic powder, cayenne, egg and egg white; mix to combine. Add the bread crumbs and mix to combine.

4. Scoop out 2 tablespoons of the mixture and form it into a cylindrical shape. Place on the prepared baking sheet. Repeat until all the mixture has been used. Spray the surface of the tots with nonstick spray.

5. Bake until theyre golden brown on the bottom, 17 to 20 minutes. Flip the tots and bake 5 to 10 minutes more to get the other side all golden. Serve immediately, with your favorite dipping sauce(s).

http://www.purewow.com/recipes/Cauliflower-Tots

Cauliflower Rice

It takes just 10 minutes to make

MAKES 4 TO 6 SERVINGS
START TO FINISH: 10 MINUTES

INGREDIENTS

1 head cauliflower
1 to 2 tablespoons olive oil
Salt and freshly ground black pepper, to taste

DIRECTIONS

1. Cut the cauliflower into florets. Roughly chop the tender part of the stems, discarding the tough and leafy parts.

2. Working in batches, transfer the cauliflower to the bowl of a food processor, filling it only halfway. Pulse the cauliflower until it resembles rice, about 45 seconds to 1 minute. Repeat with the remaining cauliflower.

NOTE: The rice can be served at this point, or stored in the refrigerator for up to five days.

3. To serve it uncooked and cold, toss the cauliflower rice with 2 tablespoons olive oil, and season with salt and pepper.

4. To serve it cooked and warm, sauté the cauliflower rice in 1 tablespoon olive oil for 2 to 3 minutes, and season with salt and pepper.

http://www.purewow.com/recipes/Cauliflower-Rice


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hope it wasn't anything serious. Keeping you in prayer.


gagesmom said:


> Hit a speed bump with the move but it will be happening this weekend👍


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How much fun that would be. You are welcome anytime.


Sorlenna said:


> If I ever make it down that way, I'd be glad to show you! (Ah, dreams...)


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> A couple of photos...just because!


Oh my goodness just because photos are absolutely precious. ❤❤


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for just because . Maybe we should get Sam to find out if there is a just because day and if not then we can make it today
> They are gorgeous , Luke always has such a smiley grin makes you want to smile with him , and Caitlin 10 months old already wow don't blink or she will be 21 before you know it . When did her hair become so fair ?


There is a just because day 👍🏻 27th August.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> my dad would have loved having lunch with you - cold tongue sandwiches were one of his favorites. one thing he did not require the rest of us eat - thank goodness. --- sam


Mmmm tongue sarnies yumm 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Well said! Wouldnt it be lovely if we could all just click our fingers and be all together with all the young ones for a play day. Imagine the fun we would all have as the TP family.
> 
> Gosh Kate, they are both just so gorgeous. I love Caitlen's chubby rosie cheeks and look at Luke with his garage..... adorable.


That would be so much fun if it were possible. My grands ask me when they get to go meet some of the TP kids and adults too. 👍👍


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you all for heads up on itching issue. I've struggled with hives for 3 years, with daily outbreaks, tried many things and just want to be back to normal, so here's hoping this will work. I felt the needles go in each place but only slightly. I am a very nervous sensitive person so that doesn't make for easy procedures. He told me he won't do so many next time so that's good, I had 15 yesterday. The herbal tea tastes very bitter but will get used to it in time. Now for a cup of lemon water to start my day. 
Darowil your house is going to be fantastic warmest wishes to you.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Melody. I hope it is only a small blip that has delayed your moving in to your new place.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Melody. I hope it is only a small blip that has delayed your moving in to your new place.


ditto.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Hit a speed bump with the move but it will be happening this weekend👍


Wishing you the best with the move. I know Gage will be a big helper as the two of you settle into your new home.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings to ALL: Have been reading but little time for comments. All is OK here, have #5 infusion treatment today then last one next week. That makes me very tired, but not sick.
> Knittng is at a stop for now. Just finished an edging on an afghan for my recliner. Thank you for the PM's.
> Looking for a "bed and bath" in the Lancaster PA area for Tues-April 19th and Wed-April 20th. I will be taking a long overdue trip that direction. Also, as a Amish Mennonite, I hope to see what I can see in that area before heading south toward home. I'm going by myself,so can stop anywhere.No date to be home. Guess til money runs out. I havn't taken a trip for several years.
> Next trip, when ever?,I will head south. Hope to see you Gwen. This will be late fall or perhaps in February.
> Everyone have a wonderful day. I must get back to work here at home. More next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


It is so good to hear from you again. I have often thought about you and hoped all was well with you. I am excited to hear that you get to do some traveling and enjoying some "me" time. Enjoy your travels. I will look forward to hearing how they go.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is so good to hear from you again. I have often thought about you and hoped all was well with you. I am excited to hear that you get to do some traveling and enjoying some "me" time. Enjoy your travels. I will look forward to hearing how they go.


from me too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so good to hear from you sharon - time certainly moves on doesn't it - the last infusion next week - i bet you thought it would never be over. onward and upward to better health. tons of healing energy zooming your way to speed up the healing and get you back in the pink real quick. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings to ALL: Have been reading but little time for comments. All is OK here, have #5 infusion treatment today then last one next week. That makes me very tired, but not sick.
> Knittng is at a stop for now. Just finished an edging on an afghan for my recliner. Thank you for the PM's.
> Looking for a "bed and bath" in the Lancaster PA area for Tues-April 19th and Wed-April 20th. I will be taking a long overdue trip that direction. Also, as a Amish Mennonite, I hope to see what I can see in that area before heading south toward home. I'm going by myself,so can stop anywhere.No date to be home. Guess til money runs out. I havn't taken a trip for several years.
> Next trip, when ever?,I will head south. Hope to see you Gwen. This will be late fall or perhaps in February.
> Everyone have a wonderful day. I must get back to work here at home. More next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely ceilings - do you have them all over the house? love the entrance - beautiful. how goes the kitchen? are you doing any other remodeling besides the kitchen. --- sam



darowil said:


> Been meaning to post some photos so here goes. Some of the nice parts of the house first.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that will make a great craft room - lots of natural light. please tell me you are getting rid of the florescent fixtures. --- sam



darowil said:


> Current living area-as you see all but the bathroom in here. This will be my craft room (with a child gate to keep someone out of it) and a section for Elizabeth.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

is this a council house? you are buying it - i assume it is totally yours - why do you need permission to remove a wall - it's inside - no one would know if you removed a wall. 66 years - it was definitely time for a new kitchen. --- sam



darowil said:


> Gutting the kitchen- on the wall we found a date, 28/3/50. From the cupbaords we took out it would seem that was the date the kitchen was put in- so it was well ready to be redone.
> Still waiting for council approval before we knock down walls to combine the kitchen and dining room into one room. We ahve removed the hot water service that sat on top of the wall we want to remove. So now have a brand new solar hot water service.Weather is still sunny enough to be heating the water plenty hot enough for us without any electric boosting as yet.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a pretty bird - looks like you have the perfect place for having lots of birds. beautiful flowers. the red flower looks like someting i have grown - the name escapes me right now. --- sam



darowil said:


> We have a lovely big shed (oneof the higlights of the place for David) and one day I saw this little bird in the shed, David went in to get him out and you see how shocked the poor bird was. He did end up flying away. Looking him up I think he is a New Holland Honeyeater.
> In front of the shed is a car port which we will convert to a outside eating area- a carport will be built down near the front of the house. I hate reversing and the driveway is long, narrow and curves. I won't even attempt to reverse down it!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that's what i was thinking of - coleus - it does look like that . thanks sorlenna. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Darowil, I love the place! That brick wall is fantastic.
> 
> Re: the red plant--looks like coleus to me. We used to grow those in a shady spot. Here of course is too hot and dry for them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pursed breathing darowil - concentrate on your breathing - count one on the inhale and two on the exhale - think of nothing but your breathing - it certainly helps me with the crazies - it also helps me go to sleep when the sand man forgets to visit. --- sam



darowil said:


> April Fools here.
> I'm taking a leaf out your book Sam-it'snearly 3 and here I still am.
> I've been trying to decide what knitting to take to Vicky's for the next little while. Until DH decides he wants megabuck. Well until he thinks I will stay sane and not send him crazy as well we have no power and drainage and I guess water for some of the next few days.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Been meaning to post some photos so here goes. Some of the nice parts of the house first.


What gorgeous ceilings. I think you have gotten quite a beautiful home and from these pictures, it looks like a castle.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Current living area-as you see all but the bathroom in here. This will be my craft room (with a child gate to keep someone out of it) and a section for Elizabeth.


What a perfect room with lots of light. Perfect for creating wonderful works.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Gutting the kitchen- on the wall we found a date, 28/3/50. From the cupbaords we took out it would seem that was the date the kitchen was put in- so it was well ready to be redone.
> Still waiting for council approval before we knock down walls to combine the kitchen and dining room into one room. We ahve removed the hot water service that sat on top of the wall we want to remove. So now have a brand new solar hot water service.Weather is still sunny enough to be heating the water plenty hot enough for us without any electric boosting as yet.


This is really exciting and will be fun to see how things progress. Solar would be my dream to have even though we aren't as sunny as you are.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> We have a lovely big shed (oneof the higlights of the place for David) and one day I saw this little bird in the shed, David went in to get him out and you see how shocked the poor bird was. He did end up flying away. Looking him up I think he is a New Holland Honeyeater.
> In front of the shed is a car port which we will convert to a outside eating area- a carport will be built down near the front of the house. I hate reversing and the driveway is long, narrow and curves. I won't even attempt to reverse down it!


(LOL) See others already answered this. Does it resemble the coleus plant? See these pictures:
https://www.bing.com/images/search?q=coleus&id=E450F8F530332528C23C85B771F205223D5CECD7&FORM=IQFRBA

What a beautiful little bird. Quite something to get to hold it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> ☺🤗🙃 That is because I started studying the benefits of different foods, herbs and spices on the body. It was with much encouragement by my mother, she always said food was my passion from a young age. When you pass your knowledge on to others you retain it longer. There is still plenty I don't know, spending time researching and comparing what each one says about food/herb/spice.
> 
> When in doubt check it out! 👍🏻👍🏻


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I keep a pile next to my desk in a box...then I shred it (buying the paper shredder was a good investment for me) and bag it and put it in the recycle bin. I'm always amazed at how much accumulates over a couple of weeks.


I shred certain things too. Especially those blank loan applications they send out with one's name written all over the different sheets.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it is the tamales I was thinking of....would love to try them sometime (I've had them in restuarants but never homemade) Have never tried the green sauce


I love the green sauce. It is made from tomatillos and jalapeños. Tangy and lovely as long as it isn't too hot. What I've had is usually milder.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hit a speed bump with the move but it will be happening this weekend👍


Oh no, will read on but wondering if it is because of people helping with the move.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Could you send it to Google docs or some such (or a cloud server like Dropbox?)? We use those at work and it makes access a little easier. Just a thought.


You're spot on....the IT department at my client decided that Drop Box was the answer.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, will read on but wondering if it is because of people helping with the move.


Exactly the reason and raining steady all day.

Made this little sweater today for another doll of my friends daughter Chloe.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Good to see you Sharon

JackLou - good to see you too.

Darowil - love the photos of the house. There seems to be so much light coming in there.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Darowil, it looks a lovely house. 
Melody, sweet doll sweater.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sam, I diced the sliced tongue and reheated it with dehydrated onions, a little salt and pepper, and a sauce mixture of Sweet Baby Ray's bottled barbecue sauce, ketchup and homemade spiced tomato jam. We served it over slices of white/dill bread that I'd made for Easter. (FYI: the jam was made with Splenda instead of sugar when the artificial sweetener first became available. I have 6 pints of evidence that Splenda does NOT work when making jams but makes a great contribution to sauces. Although thinly spread on an English muffin half, it is delicious but will drip incessantly onto your hand.) Don and I are still the only ones who know just what cut it is although Tim will eat whatever is on his plate if it doesn't run from him first.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cute. Hope the rain lets up and tomorrow your moe is on. I know it will be so exiting to get going and then settled in.



gagesmom said:


> Exactly the reason and raining steady all day.
> 
> Made this little sweater today for another doll of my friends daughter Chloe.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Darowil...The ceilings in that house are beautiful. I can't wait to see the remodel project. David is going to love the gardens. What a beautiful place to move into and a wise idea to do the remodel now instead of in your later years of life.

It is a pleasure to read along and see how everyone is doing. I have had a lot on my mind this month with the jury selection process and mostly - little Bella's trip to the Mayo clinic and her surgery. I have not heard from the family today so I am curious as to how she is doing. One picture was shown last night of her awake, but her vitals were all over the place. Getting through the days after surgery are challenging for her and her sister so I will continue to pray for her.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds yummy though I doubt I'll make a special effort to find tongue in the grocery around here. Never know though so I appreciate the info on how you've fixed it.



jheiens said:


> Sam, I diced the sliced tongue and reheated it with dehydrated onions, a little salt and pepper, and a sauce mixture of Sweet Baby Ray's bottled barbecue sauce, ketchup and homemade spiced tomato jam. We served it over slices of white/dill bread that I'd made for Easter. (FYI: the jam was made with Splenda instead of sugar when the artificial sweetener first became available. I have 6 pints of evidence that Splenda does NOT work when making jams but makes a great contribution to sauces. Although thinly spread on an English muffin half, it is delicious but will drip incessantly onto your hand.) Don and I are still the only ones who know just what cut it is although Tim will eat whatever is on his plate if it doesn't run from him first.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Interesting information about horseradish. I have learned something new

http://www.livingflows.com/#!Benefits-of-Horseradish-what-you-may-not-know/c1kw6/56dc57570cf22ade6d35d74f


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi, just a quick read, probably missed some things .
I've had 2 really long days, the 2 hr time change really hurt this morning when I had to be up at 4:15 my time&#128561;. We had to be at th meeting place by 7:30 & didn't return to the hotel til 8:30 pm. I'm there again at 7:30 tomorrow but supposed to be done about 2, then off to my cousins.
It's raining cats & dogs out there just now, can here it pelting the window.


Kat, great photos, can't believe Caitlin is 10 months already
Margaret, great photos of the new house.
Heather, hope your nieces surgery goes well. 
Fan hope the acupuncture cures the hives.
Mary, good to hear Bella's surgery went well, fingers crossed for an uneventful recovery.
Ohio Joy, I used to love tongue, haven't had it since my mom made it as Delbert won't eat it. Do you cook heart? That is a favorite at our house. I like both as they are such nice lean meat.
Sam, yes, 60 miles to Lloydminster, not far at all in my world&#128512;
Well, I better get some sleep, not sure when I will stop in again.take care all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> (LOL) See others already answered this. Does it resemble the coleus plant? See these pictures:
> http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=coleus&id=E450F8F530332528C23C85B771F205223D5CECD7&FORM=IQFRBA
> 
> What a beautiful little bird. Quite something to get to hold it.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, hope you have fun visiting cousin.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Interesting information about horseradish. I have learned something new
> 
> http://www.livingflows.com/#!Benefits-of-Horseradish-what-you-may-not-know/c1kw6/56dc57570cf22ade6d35d74f


one of my all time favorite condiments - though still remember the burning eyes while trying to grind it with a hand crank meat grinder when I was a kid.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Hi All....we made it to Ohio....had a lovely morning with Tami...breakfast including her daughter and 2 grandkids. Always a fun time. Then we went to knitting group...we were 14 people in a small-ish room...but it was a good time! 3 hours of knitting, this 'n' that chatter, and lunch from a local deli. This Vermilion group is eclectic (like the KTP) and very lovely people! I thank Tami for inviting me in....what a treat! I don't get to go as often as I'd like, but they are all so welcoming! And..WOW...the knitting skills are fantastic! It's fun just to see what they can do!

Just an interesting thing to wonder at what can be created with two pointed sticks and a string! 

Anyway...tomorrow is Friday, and I still have 20+ pages to read from this week. Tomorrow we start the initial opening up tasks for the cottage....I LOVE the summer! Loads of company...a peaceful spot...and (fingers, toes, eyes, arms, legs, etc. crossed) this year a new grandbaby! I have heard that she is starting to feel the baby kicking, but DS has not felt it yet. It's cute...he is SO over the moon! I love it!

Prayers for all...I so appreciate the woven web of all of our prayers...it is comforting!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Casino is also a good game that requires math usage...different combinations to make a selected total. :thumbup: :thumbup:


~~~Did I mention "24" ? An AWESOME math game. Every kid should have this set of cards. Any parent wanting to help their kids with math (even if they really don't have problems)...this is the best! It is fun to play with the kids, too. Challenges the parents as well. They are available on line, but I have found them at local stores. I would urge all parents to get his game. Kids love it...and it is fun...AND it really helps develop the kids' skills.

ummm....did I mention I liked this game? :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

[quote=cmaliza

oops!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=game+24
> 
> Which one of these? Would make for a nice 1/2 birthday present. I'll look for Casino also.


~~~Casino is just a card game...look it up on Hoyle. What age for the 24 game? There are several levels...those in the higher levels include multiplication and division, fractions, and percentages. I would start with the lowest level, that starts with addition...then to subtraction....etc. As a teacher...this is the MOST valuable tool. It makes the kids think...quickly. It hits so many skills needed...I can't say enough in the positive for this game. the "goal" of the game is to reach an answer of 24.

If you can't find it...I will get it for you. (I should have bought stock!) I am such a spokesperson for this game!


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are amazing. Is there a pattern we could possible link to to learn how to make them?


~~~could we contribute? I think we can all "buy" into the thought behind this project.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So true. I see it in other people so often. I remember someone finding out their marriage had always been a farce and the parents wanting her to stay in it for image. She had the courage to leave and all curled up in a ball, crying her eyes out, as she had come to stay with me to get away from it all, she loudly said, "But I'm a survivor." It affected me for the rest of my life. At that point she decided she wasn't going under. Another big moment in my life was when I was talking about something in my life that was very unpleasant, and my friend said "What are you going to do about it." My thoughts were, do about it, what can I do? That's when I first found that I could make a difference in my own life. I could change things. We don't have to remain victims and we can change our lives for the better. Of course there are the times we can't change things and those are the hardest ones where we just know it is too much to bear and we have to turn it over.


~~~"think globally.....act locally!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Been reading and catching up. Love the house pictures... 
Pictures of Luke and Caitlin are so cute. Wow, have they grown up. 
Mel, hope the bump,was a small one and you can get moved in this weekend. 
Love learning about the foods and the great cooks we have here.
Healing energy and hugs to all. Better get some sleep, volunteered to work four hours tomorrow. Seemed like a good idea at the time, now not so sure. Will check in tomorrow.
Daralene you do look so like your mom.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I AM UPSET! Yes, I ment to shout. An ink pen got mixed up in the laundry and I didn't discover it until after the items were dried. There are a few things with huge ink spots but it is bed linen not clothes. I went on line and it was suggested to use hand cleaner so I now have the drum of the drying "soaking" in hand cleaner. I have a load in the washer and I am afraid to put them in the dryer. Hopefully I will be able to get it clean. What a mess. I haven't missed something in the laundry for many, many years.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hey jacklou - how are you? what have you been up to since you were last here? have anything interesting on the needles that you would like to show us? 000 sam



Jacklou said:


> Looks like coleus to me too.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Truthfully, Gwen, it is rather bland tasting. *If* I were ever to cook another, I think I would season it strongly and/or serve as a ''pulled pork''-type dish,i.e., tacos or babecued with a favorite bottled sauce. In which case, I think that I'd cut it into chunks and literally pull it like pork into strands rather than slicing it thinly as the pictures showed it.
> 
> Now that everyone else is gone, I may pull it out of the fridge and dice it into some barbecue sauce that I have and put it in a crock pot while I go to knitting. Susan still doesn't know that it is the tongue she brought home from her kitchen because no one else would eat it, much less cook it. I'm not telling unless she asks directly. LOLOL
> 
> Ohio Joy


I had it for the first time a few weeks ago at a restaurant. It was corned like corned beef, used as the meat in a mini Reuben, and served as a first course. I thought it was delicious--texture like very tender beef.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had forgotten how far it was - looked longer on the map. fifty miles isn't much here either - both ft wayne, indiana and toledo, ohio are fifty miles away. but you really are out in the boonies. i think it would be great to live that far out - no neighbors too close. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, just a quick read, probably missed some things .
> I've had 2 really long days, the 2 hr time change really hurt this morning when I had to be up at 4:15 my time😱. We had to be at th meeting place by 7:30 & didn't return to the hotel til 8:30 pm. I'm there again at 7:30 tomorrow but supposed to be done about 2, then off to my cousins.
> It's raining cats & dogs out there just now, can here it pelting the window.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love horseradish. phyllis mother used to make the best horseradish - felt like it was taking the skin off your tongue. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Interesting information about horseradish. I have learned something new
> 
> http://www.livingflows.com/#!Benefits-of-Horseradish-what-you-may-not-know/c1kw6/56dc57570cf22ade6d35d74f


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh marilyn - what a messi should think once it is dry it would be fine. i know mother used sour milk to get ink stains out of our shirt pockets along with some good scrubbing on the scrub board. hope the stain comes out. --- sam



Railyn said:


> I AM UPSET! Yes, I ment to shout. An ink pen got mixed up in the laundry and I didn't discover it until after the items were dried. There are a few things with huge ink spots but it is bed linen not clothes. I went on line and it was suggested to use hand cleaner so I now have the drum of the drying "soaking" in hand cleaner. I have a load in the washer and I am afraid to put them in the dryer. Hopefully I will be able to get it clean. What a mess. I haven't missed something in the laundry for many, many years.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> There is a just because day 👍🏻 27th August.


That's my birthday!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will keep your niece in my prayers. Please keep us posted and remind us the day before again.


Will do.

Gah, cursing wife of RSL Sub Branch President at the moment. Lovely lady, really, but at the last Sub Branch meeting, she presented the Sub Branch with some hand made wreaths to use on ANZAC Day and Remembrance Day. DSF turned straight around to me and said "I want 4" Consequently have been busy making crochet poppies, after finding a pattern online that I like.

Had a stack ready for when the foam rings arrived, and found out not enough made. So more and more being made. My right hand does not like me at the moment. :lol:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I use isopropyl alcohol or rubbing alcohol as we call it to clean the dryer drum when crayon or ink get on it. No fun though.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I AM UPSET! Yes, I ment to shout. An ink pen got mixed up in the laundry and I didn't discover it until after the items were dried. There are a few things with huge ink spots but it is bed linen not clothes. I went on line and it was suggested to use hand cleaner so I now have the drum of the drying "soaking" in hand cleaner. I have a load in the washer and I am afraid to put them in the dryer. Hopefully I will be able to get it clean. What a mess. I haven't missed something in the laundry for many, many years.


~~~uuummmm...tie-dyed sheets? A new fashion! :thumbup: Glad it wasn't clothes...and the sheets will sleep the same.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Been meaning to post some photos so here goes. Some of the nice parts of the house first.


 :thumbup: Thanks for sharing. Lovely looking ceilings and wow.. a garden!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Current living area-as you see all but the bathroom in here. This will be my craft room (with a child gate to keep someone out of it) and a section for Elizabeth.


 :thumbup: Thats a great sized room.. and I love the big windows.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> We have a lovely big shed (oneof the higlights of the place for David) and one day I saw this little bird in the shed, David went in to get him out and you see how shocked the poor bird was. He did end up flying away. Looking him up I think he is a New Holland Honeyeater.
> In front of the shed is a car port which we will convert to a outside eating area- a carport will be built down near the front of the house. I hate reversing and the driveway is long, narrow and curves. I won't even attempt to reverse down it!


 :thumbup: Lovely garden and flowers.... nope I dont know what the red plant is, but no doubt someone else has already identified it.

I agree about revesing down long driveways. It will be great to have the outside eating area. Wow Elizabeth is going to love spending time outside at your place in the not too distant future.... what fun.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> That would be so much fun if it were possible. My grands ask me when they get to go meet some of the TP kids and adults too. 👍👍


 :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> that will make a great craft room - lots of natural light. please tell me you are getting rid of the florescent fixtures. --- sam


Most definitely going!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> is this a council house? you are buying it - i assume it is totally yours - why do you need permission to remove a wall - it's inside - no one would know if you removed a wall. 66 years - it was definitely time for a new kitchen. --- sam


Any structural changes need approval-things should be done correctly then. Otherwise anyone could knock out walls, with diasterous results if a load bearing wall. And enough people will just do it without knowing what they doing if they don't need council approval. No they may not know, but if approval not received and the wall collapses you are in strife and responsible even after you sell the place.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I AM UPSET! Yes, I ment to shout. An ink pen got mixed up in the laundry and I didn't discover it until after the items were dried. There are a few things with huge ink spots but it is bed linen not clothes. I went on line and it was suggested to use hand cleaner so I now have the drum of the drying "soaking" in hand cleaner. I have a load in the washer and I am afraid to put them in the dryer. Hopefully I will be able to get it clean. What a mess. I haven't missed something in the laundry for many, many years.


No wonder you want to yell. Clothes would be much worse than bed linen so that is a positive.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: Thanks for sharing. Lovely looking ceilings and wow.. a garden!


Having spent time digging plants out today I'm not so sure about that! Having trenches dug which will mean that most of the front yard will be either dug up or squashed. So david figured that the plants had more chance of surviving if dug up and replanted temporarily. If they don't survive well we haven't lost anything except some labour on mine and Maryanne's part.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Hi All....we made it to Ohio....had a lovely morning with Tami...breakfast including her daughter and 2 grandkids. Always a fun time. Then we went to knitting group...we were 14 people in a small-ish room...but it was a good time! 3 hours of knitting, this 'n' that chatter, and lunch from a local deli. This Vermilion group is eclectic (like the KTP) and very lovely people! I thank Tami for inviting me in....what a treat! I don't get to go as often as I'd like, but they are all so welcoming! And..WOW...the knitting skills are fantastic! It's fun just to see what they can do!
> 
> What wonderful news. Hope the opening of the cottage (s) goes well. Hope the rain didn't follow you there - but it usually does head that way.
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Did I mention "24" ? An AWESOME math game. Every kid should have this set of cards. Any parent wanting to help their kids with math (even if they really don't have problems)...this is the best! It is fun to play with the kids, too. Challenges the parents as well. They are available on line, but I have found them at local stores. I would urge all parents to get his game. Kids love it...and it is fun...AND it really helps develop the kids' skills.
> 
> ummm....did I mention I liked this game? :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


I posted a link that had several versions of the game --- should I get the double deck...or which one?

See where you later answered this....I'll be watching for it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I AM UPSET! Yes, I ment to shout. An ink pen got mixed up in the laundry and I didn't discover it until after the items were dried. There are a few things with huge ink spots but it is bed linen not clothes. I went on line and it was suggested to use hand cleaner so I now have the drum of the drying "soaking" in hand cleaner. I have a load in the washer and I am afraid to put them in the dryer. Hopefully I will be able to get it clean. What a mess. I haven't missed something in the laundry for many, many years.


I understand why you're upset. There's something in the stores called - color catcher - which is supposed to draw out those color bleeds - may be worth a try.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Having spent time digging plants out today I'm not so sure about that! Having trenches dug which will mean that most of the front yard will be either dug up or squashed. So david figured that the plants had more chance of surviving if dug up and replanted temporarily. If they don't survive well we haven't lost anything except some labour on mine and Maryanne's part.


 :shock: LOL Its good therapy if you can look at it like that!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Saw some lovely free pattern links over on new topics 2 of them made me think of Gwen and Caren 
Caren these are gorgeous 
http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2015/03/30/traveling-cable-hand-warmers/

Gwen maybe an idea for your daughter 
http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2011/10/25/lauras-loop-short-row-sweater/


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my what a mess indeed! Hope you can get the dryer cleaned without too much trouble and that the items "inked" will get cleaned well. I used to periodically do a tube of lipstick. Yuck!


Railyn said:


> I AM UPSET! Yes, I ment to shout. An ink pen got mixed up in the laundry and I didn't discover it until after the items were dried. There are a few things with huge ink spots but it is bed linen not clothes. I went on line and it was suggested to use hand cleaner so I now have the drum of the drying "soaking" in hand cleaner. I have a load in the washer and I am afraid to put them in the dryer. Hopefully I will be able to get it clean. What a mess. I haven't missed something in the laundry for many, many years.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja thanks for the sweater link. I'll be sure to show DD.


Swedenme said:


> Saw some lovely free pattern links over on new topics 2 of them made me think of Gwen and Caren
> Caren these are gorgeous
> http://www.purlsoho.com/create/2015/03/30/traveling-cable-hand-warmers/
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Exactly the reason and raining steady all day.
> 
> Made this little sweater today for another doll of my friends daughter Chloe.


Cute sweater.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I haven't fallen off the face of the earth. Just been really busy. I had the pleasure of seeing and spending time with CMaliza yesterday. My DD, Damien and Arriana, and I had breakfast with Carol, then we all went to knitting group together!

DH and I finally have renters for our rental house! Yes! One less thing I have to think about. 

Hope you all had a Blessed Easter. I am 67 pages behind. I don't think I will get caught up this week. And I haven't finished last week either!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I understand why you're upset. There's something in the stores called - color catcher - which is supposed to draw out those color bleeds - may be worth a try.


I use the color catcher sheets all the time. I haven't washed and dried an ink pen in years though, so I don't know if it would have worked in this case. Hope Railyn can get the ink out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Any structural changes need approval-things should be done correctly then. Otherwise anyone could knock out walls, with diasterous results if a load bearing wall. And enough people will just do it without knowing what they doing if they don't need council approval. No they may not know, but if approval not received and the wall collapses you are in strife and responsible even after you sell the place.


Sam, we have the same thing here. If you are doing remodeling, you are supposed to have a permit.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love horseradish. phyllis mother used to make the best horseradish - felt like it was taking the skin off your tongue. --- sam


Merle makes his own. We haven't bought any in several years. This last batch is the most potent he has made yet. Almost time to get more root and make more.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Hi All....we made it to Ohio....had a lovely morning with Tami...breakfast including her daughter and 2 grandkids. Always a fun time. Then we went to knitting group...we were 14 people in a small-ish room...but it was a good time! 3 hours of knitting, this 'n' that chatter, and lunch from a local deli. This Vermilion group is eclectic (like the KTP) and very lovely people! I thank Tami for inviting me in....what a treat! I don't get to go as often as I'd like, but they are all so welcoming! And..WOW...the knitting skills are fantastic! It's fun just to see what they can do!
> 
> Just an interesting thing to wonder at what can be created with two pointed sticks and a string!
> 
> ...


So glad you could make it! We always welcome new knitters to our group. When we get too many people for that room, the library finds us another room.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh marilyn - what a messi should think once it is dry it would be fine. i know mother used sour milk to get ink stains out of our shirt pockets along with some good scrubbing on the scrub board. hope the stain comes out. --- sam


That brought back a memory of someone's washing a lipstick in a pocket (one of the drawbacks of having three daughters!) and boy was that a mess. We had to clean the washer, dryer, and the clothes again. Hope the soaking works!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Been meaning to post some photos so here goes. Some of the nice parts of the house first.


Beautiful!

Reading backwards.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Prayers for Bella and for Heather's niece, Alexis, for the medical issues. Asking for healing, strength and peace for all involved, including medical teams and family members who love them. God still looks out for His children.
> 
> Hugs to all of you who know and love them.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Amen


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I love the green sauce. It is made from tomatillos and jalapeños. Tangy and lovely as long as it isn't too hot. What I've had is usually milder.


The one he likes is made with green chiles (not to be confused with chili); those are grown all over the place here (it may well be the #1 crop in NM). Every year when the harvest comes in, the grocers all have big roasters outside to roast and sell the peppers (I think it smells horrible).



RookieRetiree said:


> You're spot on....the IT department at my client decided that Drop Box was the answer.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Last night I redrew the chart again, this time in Excel--would have to do it eventually anyway--and I *think* I figured out where I went wrong, so I'm off and knitting again with the second bead project. I'm really enjoying the results! It's a scarf of sorts; Bub says I can use it when riding the motorcycle. Well, it's full of holes (lace), so I'm not so sure it will keep wind out. Heh.

Today is my least favorite day of the year. I can't even trust an email from a business today. :thumbdown: So I am just going to work and ignoring most of the stuff people post today and will be glad when it's over.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Gwen, if you could get it into hanks, properly secured, you could wash the linen yarn before knitting-- perhaps a time or 2--to make it softer to use. I've never used linen as I'm still trying to use up stash and others more knowledgeable will likely give different suggestions.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Linen is wonderful! But very stiff and almost scratchy to work with before washing. It softens more each time it is washed and dried.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

vabchnonnie said:


> Greetings to ALL: Have been reading but little time for comments. All is OK here, have #5 infusion treatment today then last one next week. That makes me very tired, but not sick.
> Knittng is at a stop for now. Just finished an edging on an afghan for my recliner. Thank you for the PM's.
> Looking for a "bed and bath" in the Lancaster PA area for Tues-April 19th and Wed-April 20th. I will be taking a long overdue trip that direction. Also, as a Amish Mennonite, I hope to see what I can see in that area before heading south toward home. I'm going by myself,so can stop anywhere.No date to be home. Guess til money runs out. I havn't taken a trip for several years.
> Next trip, when ever?,I will head south. Hope to see you Gwen. This will be late fall or perhaps in February.
> Everyone have a wonderful day. I must get back to work here at home. More next time...Sharon in Virginia Beach


Sharon! It is so very nice to see you post! You have been in my thoughts and prayers for months! And I will continue that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, after an almost quiet Easter (noisy neighbours, teen girl maybe causing dv incidents so staying well away) I am back.
> 
> Hugs for all who are suffering issues, either health or family health. Know the helpless feeling well when these are out of our control.
> 
> ...


Will keep Alexis in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Woohoo!!! Finished the top! Still have to block it and of course DD needs to try it on. Crossing my fingers she likes it and that it fits. If not, I'll find someone to give it to. Don't look too close....hopefully blocking will even out the stitches but I am pleased for my first ever top.
> 
> Used Bamboo Pop (color is sand) by Universal Yarn and the pattern was purchased from Ravvelry is called Spring Garden Tee for adults.


 :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Got my keys and off soon with the first load. Have a few groceries for now until tomorrow. As long as I get my bed there and toiletries today I am fine.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Got my keys and off soon with the first load. Have a few groceries for now until tomorrow. As long as I get my bed there and toiletries today I am fine.


Hooray yippee you are on the move 💐🎉🎊
Hope it all goes smoothly Mel


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Friday 1 April '16

Today is One Cent Day. One Cent Day is a day dedicated to the history and origins of the one cent coin, colloquially known as the penny. The one cent coin has been in circulation in the United States since 1793, but the modern image of the coin, bearing the face of American President Abraham Lincoln didnt come into circulation until 1909. Previous to this date the coins bore the mark of a Native American in traditional head-dress. The name penny is a colloquialism derived from the English penny, though it is pluralized to pennies in the US, rather than the British Pence.

The image of Lincoln on the coins came to pass as part of a decision made by President Roosevelt to increase the artistic merit of the American currency system. To accomplish this goal he brought on a sculptor by the name of Augustus Saint-Gaudens, to redesign the existing American coinage. His first projects were to change the designs of the one cent piece, as well as the four gold pieces in circulation at the time.

This was an auspicious day for the currency system of the USA, as prior to this no currency had ever borne the face of an actual person. This has created a long legacy of the appearance of people, primarily past presidents, on all sorts of American coinage. While the coins have undergone multiple changes throughout the years, one thing has remained consistent, Lincolns face has always maintained its place of honor on the American penny or cent.

The day of the coins release to the public, August 22nd 1909, was one of much speculation and interest among the public. The new coins design had not been released to the public, and so there was much conversation and debate about the appearance of the currency about to be released. Such was the level of interest that the Treasury facilities throughout the US had long lines form on that morning. Not anticipating the sheer amount of interest in the coin, those who were first in line were able to receive as many of them as they like, but as the day wore on, they had to be rationed out to the eager populace, each able to receive a mere 100 of the newly minted coins.

There was a bit of mayhem around these coins in the day to follow, with a penny going for as much as .25c among collectors and those who were eager to possess this fresh new coinage. Eventually this price came down to five cents, until finally the desire to obtain them waned and the coins settled into circulation.

For a short time, in 1943, the composition of the coin was changed to a zinc coated steel. There was a major call for copper during the war effort, and this resulted in the change from copper to steel. On the heels of the war, these coins were largely reclaimed and smelted back down, but some rare few still exist in circulation.

One Cent Day is a great day to recall the history of this coin! You can celebrate by making small purchases only in pennies, putting coins in the need a penny, take a penny, have a penny, leave a penny trays at stores, or if youre feeling especially adventurous, pave an entire floor with pennies! If youve got a local casino, you could go and play penny slots! Whatever the case, One Cent Day is the day to celebrate this coin and its long history.

Today is Atheist Day. hristmas. Basant. Diwali. Eid al-Adha. Easter. Yom Kippur. Vesak. Hanukkah. Ramadan. There is no shortage of religious holidays celebrated every year. According to recent studies, there are approximately 7.1 billion people currently living in this world, 31% of whom are Christians, 23% of whom are Muslims, 13% of whom are Hindus, and almost 7% of whom are Buddhists. There are also millions of other people who follow religions such as Judaism, Jainism and Spiritism.

But what about those of us who do not believe in a god or gods? An estimated 2% of the worlds population does not adhere to any religion. So why dont they get to have any holidays? Just because 142 million people dont believe in God, does mean they dont like to have a good time, right?

The History of Atheist Day

The origins of Atheist Day can be traced back to a spoof story that was published on the internet in 2003. Atheist Day was originally about a fictional case of an Atheist who had decided to sue the government. The reason for the fictional lawsuit was a simple oneunlike all the major religions, there was no day for Atheists, to which the judge said that April 1st (i.e. April Fools Day) was their holiday. While this case was just a hoax, the story spread quickly and was actually accepted as fact. Although the day is best known to be an occasion for pranks, Atheists in fact claimed the day for their own as well. And then they did something very their style: they decided to claim it doesnt actually exist, after all!

How to Celebrate Atheist Day

There isnt actually a defined way of celebrating Atheist Day, though many use the occasion to show their lack of faith, and/or initiate theological debate. Since Atheism is still a controversial subject in some places, its an opportunity to increase awareness of the whole topic. Debates about religion have a bad reputation for their propensity to get out of hand and turn into arguments rather easily, but its high time we changed that anyway. Religion is a fascinating topic, full of history and ancient wisdom, so if you are in fact an atheist, you could take a bit of time on this day to have an in-depth conversation with a religious friend or family member to find out what exactly they believe in and why. What they have to say is guaranteed to supply you with plenty of food for thought. On the other hand, if youre a religious person, you could spend some time talking to your atheist friends or family members and find out what his or her reasons are for seeing the world the way they do. People who decide to leave their religion behind, a part of their lives that may well have been a large and important one before, often have many reasons for making that decision. There is no need for either party to try to convince the other, as that will likely not work, anyway. Still, the discussion between a believer and a non-believer has the potential to be a deep and and informative one that will motivate all of those participate in it to entertain some ideas and thoughts they may not have had before. And broadening ones worldview has never hurt anyone!

Today is Poetry and Creative Mind Day. Creative minds have led the way throughout all of histories innovations and growth. Through poetry and art, they challenge the idea of whats possible, and shine a spotlight on the society that birthed them. Poetry And The Creative Mind Day is set aside to honor the bright and glittering jewels that are the minds of these creative pioneers. Most of us are introduced to poetry and art at an early age, whether its the nursery rhymes sung by our parents, or the combination of poetry and art in books like Dr. Suess and Shel Silverstein, the artist of Where the sidewalk ends.

Poetry and Creative Mind Day is a great time to dig up some of your favorite old poems and read them, or sing a favorite old nursery rhyme. If your talents lean more towards the physical mediums, you can take out your paints or pencils, or any other form of art you enjoy. If youve never been the creative sort, Poetry and Creative Mind Day is a great day to pick up that opportunities.

There are so many great ways to celebrate it, including memorizing old poems, or writing your own. If youre the adventurous sort you can leave poetry in creative places today. You can leave snippets of poem on the inside of bathroom stalls on sticky notes, print them out and leave them on desks, drop inspirational poems in the collection bowls of the needy, or anywhere else. Poetry readings are another great way to celebrate, and are still a common sort of gathering of creative minds. If you cant find a poetry reading, you can certainly try to organize one.

There are many ideas regarding the poets role in society, as the compressed nature of information in poetry tends to directly reach into the subconscious of a people. It creates imagery and evokes memories and emotions of events going on in and around people. It has been said that writing is where thought meets impulse, allowing the conscious mind to communicate with the subconscious. It is the opinion of some that it becomes the responsibility of the poet to use this communication to reveal the truth to those unable to see it.

Poetry comes in many forms, from William Shakespeares Iambic Pentameter, to the rigid structure of the Japanese Haiku, to the simple rhyming nature of childrens nursery rhymes, poems can come in many different forms. Take for instance acrostic poetry, that form by which a word of a persons name is used to write poetry, using the letters of the first name to form the framework of the poem. If youve ever seen poetry done in a particular shape, such as a rainbow or tree, youve read examples of concrete poetry. And these are just a few of the hundreds of different types to be found throughout the world and its thousands of cultures.

For Poetry and Creative Mind Day, take your brain out, dust it off, and introduce it to the beauty of poetry again. Remember that we hear poetry every day, as every song on the radio is based off of a poem, called lyrics simply because they are placed to music. Poetry isnt just for High School English and Liberal Arts classes, it is a very powerful and real way to express our thoughts and emotions and share them with our fellow man, or just get them out onto paper. Dont let Poetry and Creative Mind day pass you by without writing one of your own, and maybe sharing it with others to encourage them to write their own!

Today is International Tuba Day. Celebrate International Tuba Day! Tuba players the world over struggle every day with the weight and size of their instrument, as well as stereotypes associated with it. The tuba is an important part of the brass section of the band, yet sitting at the back with their massive instrument in front of them, tuba players often have a hard time being seen, much less getting the respect they deserve. Joel Day, one of two tuba players in his high school band felt a lack of appreciation of tuba players by his fellow musicians, and in 1979 started International Tuba Day in a search for recognition. Show your support and learn more about this instrument by attending a Tuba Day celebration in your area, if you know any tuba players let them know you appreciate their contribution, and if you are a tuba player then play your tuba long and loud!

Today is Reading Is Funny Day. 4If you have ever tried and failed at getting your child to put down the video games and pick up a book, this might be the day for you! Reading is Funny Day aims to show children that reading can be just as fun as more modern entertainment, whether it be with jokes, riddles or funny stories.

Take the opportunity on this day to show your children how fun reading can be. Download riddles from the internet to get your children engaged, go to the local library to check out a few funny books or even spend the day making up funny stories of your own! Setting this day aside to concentrate on having fun reading can be a real eye opener to the children of today and may even encourage them to start to read on their own on other days of the year!

Today is Fun Day. Everyone needs a little unstructured fun in their day, and Fun Day is perfect for having time dedicated to exactly that. In todays high speed world with its constant pressure to go farther, get more done, be more productive, and climb in our career, having a little fun often goes by the wayside. The stress of this lifestyle has been shown to have a constant and growing negative effect on the overall health of people. Fun Day is a reminder to break the stressful line of day to day living, and to go out and have some Fun!

Having Fun is a proven way to make sure you have the opportunity to have more fun later, more often. Stress has negative effects on your immune system, making it easier to get sick, and making you stay sick longer. By going out and having Fun, you can reduce your stress level, and help bolster your immune system. For you workaholics out there, this means by slowing down and having fun, youll also have more days to work in by making sure you have less sick days, and who couldnt use that?

Knowing that first impressions cant be redone, Fun Day also reminds us that stress has a dramatic effect on our appearance. Skin becomes more sallow, acne outbreaks more frequent, and it becomes harder and harder to get rid of those bags under your eyes if youre stressed all the time. After all, high stress levels lead to not sleeping as deeply or as long, with insomnia being a major side-effect of having stress, and nothing makes someone look and feel better than a good nights rest!

Fun also gives you a major boost to your mood, every time you smile or laugh you get a boost of endorphins. Endorphins are one of those chemicals the body releases that makes you feel confident and satisfied with life in general. While you can get a similar effect by eating chocolate, just getting out and having a good time will boost your emotional state without increasing your waistline with it!

Fun also helps create bonds between people in a social environment, nothing brings people and loved ones together like having a good time. There is little in our lives that isnt improved by having fun with a group, whether as part of a BBQ, a night out at the movies, or just getting together and kicking around a ball. If you find your life lacking in Fun, make it a priority to go out and participate things you enjoy that arent all centered on work.

We all want to live longer, and who can blame us? Well, if youre looking for a great way to extend your life and improve your health, guess whats a proven way to do that? Get out and have some fun, and try to keep your mind in a positive attitude. Doing so can add an additional 8 years to your life, just by making sure you keep your mind off of stressful things and getting out to have a little Fun now and then!

A life without Fun is one hardly worth living, so use Fun Day to get out and have a fantastic time. Get together with friends, get yourself to the movies or out on the Golf Course. All of these will lead to a longer, happier life for you and those you bring with you. Fun Day may only come once a year, but dont let it be the only day of the year you have fun on!

Today is Walk To Work Day. A chance to reduce carbon emissions, get fit, and avoid the traffic jams  what more could you ask from Walk to Work Day?

Today is Sour Dough Bread Day. Records of the consumption and eating of sourdough bread date back as far as the Sumerians in 2800bce. Sourdough is similar to bread dough, except that the natural yeasts are left to ferment in the bread mix. Why not celebrate Sourdough Bread Day by mixing up your own batch of sourdough and baking a loaf?

Sourdough Starter

Ingredients

1 cup skim milk
3 tablespoons of low fat yogurt
1 cup all purpose flour

Directions

1. Heat milk to 90 to 100 degrees F.

2. Remove from heat and stir in the yogurt.

3. Pour into a warmed container and cover tightly.

4. Place in a warm spot (80 to 100 degrees F, but not above 110 degrees F).

NOTE: Good spots are on top of water heaters, in a gas oven or an electric oven with the light turned on. On top of a fridge or counter is also fine.

5. After 6 to 8 hours the mixture will clabber, forming a soft curd that does not flow readily when the container is tilted slightly.

6. Check the mixture periodically and if a clear liquid rises to the surface, stir it back in.

NOTE: If it has turned light pink in color, it has begun to spoil. Discard and start again.

7. After the curd has formed,add the flour and stir until smooth. Cover tightly and set in a warm place again.

8.Let stand for two to five days until the mixture is full of bubbles and has a good sour smell. The starter is ready to use as directed in recipes.

NOTE: Always let the starter come to room temperature before using which takes several hours. Get it out the night before if you plan to bake in the morning.

Ms tess/ktp NOTE: ms tess used to post quite often on the ktp - haven't heard from her in quite a while.

Cracked Wheat Sourdough Bread by JACLYN

"A hearty grain and seed filled sourdough bread. Any good sourdough starter will work in this bread. The Rye Starter is just an example of one type of starter to use."

Ingredients

3/4 cup cracked wheat
1 cup hot water
1/4 cup margarine, melted
2 tablespoons molasses
2 tablespoons honey
3/4 cup nonfat milk
1/2 cup flax seed
1/2 cup raw sunflower seeds
2 1/2 cups sourdough starter
2 cups whole wheat flour
3 1/2 cups bread flour
1 egg, beaten

Directions

1. In a medium bowl place cracked wheat and pour hot water, (does not need be boiling), over wheat. Add melted margarine, molasses, honey, nonfat milk, flax seed and sunflower seeds and mix well.

2. Cool to lukewarm and stir in the sourdough starter.

3. With a large wooden spoon start stirring in the flours, 1 cup at a time, beginning with the whole wheat then the bread flour. When dough is stiff enough to work, turn out onto a floured surface and knead a good 10 to 12 minutes, working in as little of the remaining flour as necessary.

4. When smooth and elastic, shape dough into a ball and put it into a greased bowl, turning to coat all sides. Cover, place in a warm, draft-free spot, and let rise until doubled in bulk, about 1 1/2 hours.

5. Punch down risen dough and set aside again to rise in a warm spot until doubled, about 1 hour.

6. When the second rising is complete, punch down the dough and shape into two loaves.

7. Place dough in two well-greased 9x5 inch loaf pans, cover and let rise again until doubled in bulk, or until the dough reaches the tops of the pans, about 1 hour.

8. Brush tops with an egg wash, made by whisking one tablespoon water into one whole egg until well blended.

9. Bake in a preheated 375 degree (190 degrees C) oven for 30 minutes.

10. After 15 minutes rotate pans and spray with cold water.

11. Continue baking until the loaves test done by the hollow sound made when tapped on the top and bottom.

12. Cool on racks in the pans for 10 minutes, then turn out onto the racks to cool completely.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/7225/cracked-wheat-sourdough-bread

Sourdough Tomato Bread

"This is very good lightly toasted for BLT's or made into hamburger buns! If you want to up the nutritional value of the bread, just substitute vegetable juice cocktail for tomato juice. Want a zippier bread? Try the spicy vegetable juice cocktail!"

Prep: 30 m
Cook: 1 h
Ready In: 4 h

Ingredients

1 1/2 cups sourdough starter
1 cup warm water (110 degrees F/45 degrees C)
1 (.25 ounce) package active dry yeast
1 cup warm tomato juice
2 teaspoons white sugar
1 teaspoon salt
7 cups all-purpose flour

Directions

1. Dissolve yeast in 1 cup warm water, set aside.

2. In large bowl; mix starter and tomato juice. Add yeast mixture, salt, sugar and stir well.

3. Add 1 cup of flour at a time and beat well to develop the gluten. When a stiff dough forms, turn out onto a floured surface and knead until smooth and elastic, adding the last 1 cup of flour as you go.

4. Turn into greased bowl and lightly grease top, cover with towel and place in draft free area for 2 hours. Will double in bulk.

5. Punch down and divide dough in two, form into rounds and place each on a baking sheet that has been sprinkled generously with cornmeal.

6. Let rise 1/2 hour, rub top lightly with flour and slash with sharp knife.

7. Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C ) for 45-60 minutes or until bottoms are lightly browned when checked.

8. For a soft crust, cool under a clean dishtowel. For a harder European type crust, cool without.

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/6859/sourdough-tomato-bread

April Fool's! On April 1, 1996, what company announced that they bought the Liberty Bell?

McDonald's
Microsoft
Verizon
Taco Bell

Oysters can change from one gender to another and back again.

April 1
1961 - Susan Boyle
1932 - Debbie Reynolds

April 1, 1973
President Richard Nixon signed a measure banning cigarette advertising on radio and TV.

Answer: The Taco Liberty Bell was an April Fool's Day joke played by the fast food restaurant chain Taco Bell. In 1996, Taco Bell took out a full-page ad in seven major U.S. newspapers announcing that it had purchased the Liberty Bell to help reduce the country's debt and had renamed it the "Taco Liberty Bell". Thousands of people protested before it was revealed the sale was a hoax. When asked about the sale, White House press secretary Mike McCurry replied tongue-in-cheek that the Lincoln Memorial had also been sold and would henceforth be known as the Ford Lincoln Mercury Memorial.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Got my keys and off soon with the first load. Have a few groceries for now until tomorrow. As long as I get my bed there and toiletries today I am fine.


YAY!!!!

Moving is so much work but once you are in it will be so worth the effort.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Interesting information about horseradish. I have learned something new
> 
> http://www.livingflows.com/#!Benefits-of-Horseradish-what-you-may-not-know/c1kw6/56dc57570cf22ade6d35d74f


Love it!! Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

I have managed to read backwards to page 37. Sounds like congratulations are in order for Daralene's DH, so a big CONGRATULATIONS!

I have finally gotten permission from the dr to cut my armour thyro in half, but have to go get blood work done today and see him on Monday @ 3;30. Wasn't expecting that, and have a 5:00 appointment for the rabbits. No, Sam, no baby bunnies!

Off to get the blood work done.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, just a quick read, probably missed some things .
> I've had 2 really long days, the 2 hr time change really hurt this morning when I had to be up at 4:15 my time😱. We had to be at th meeting place by 7:30 & didn't return to the hotel til 8:30 pm. I'm there again at 7:30 tomorrow but supposed to be done about 2, then off to my cousins.
> It's raining cats & dogs out there just now, can here it pelting the window.
> 
> ...


What a busy time. Hope you feel it is all worthwhile!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~"think globally.....act locally!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Spider said:


> Been reading and catching up. Love the house pictures...
> Pictures of Luke and Caitlin are so cute. Wow, have they grown up.
> Mel, hope the bump,was a small one and you can get moved in this weekend.
> Love learning about the foods and the great cooks we have here.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn said:


> I AM UPSET! Yes, I ment to shout. An ink pen got mixed up in the laundry and I didn't discover it until after the items were dried. There are a few things with huge ink spots but it is bed linen not clothes. I went on line and it was suggested to use hand cleaner so I now have the drum of the drying "soaking" in hand cleaner. I have a load in the washer and I am afraid to put them in the dryer. Hopefully I will be able to get it clean. What a mess. I haven't missed something in the laundry for many, many years.


Oh no. I have also heard that hair spray works on ink but apparently the new hairsprays don't work as well as the alcohol content isn't as high. Hope you get it out with the other suggestions.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Having spent time digging plants out today I'm not so sure about that! Having trenches dug which will mean that most of the front yard will be either dug up or squashed. So david figured that the plants had more chance of surviving if dug up and replanted temporarily. If they don't survive well we haven't lost anything except some labour on mine and Maryanne's part.


A lot of physical work for sure. Keep in mind how lovely it will all be done when finished. Hopefully digging out plants isn't as exhausting for you as it is for me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I haven't fallen off the face of the earth. Just been really busy. I had the pleasure of seeing and spending time with CMaliza yesterday. My DD, Damien and Arriana, and I had breakfast with Carol, then we all went to knitting group together!
> 
> DH and I finally have renters for our rental house! Yes! One less thing I have to think about.
> 
> Hope you all had a Blessed Easter. I am 67 pages behind. I don't think I will get caught up this week. And I haven't finished last week either!


So good to hear from you and know you had a wonderful time with Carol. :thumbup: :XD: :XD: Congratulations on getting renters. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Last night I redrew the chart again, this time in Excel--would have to do it eventually anyway--and I *think* I figured out where I went wrong, so I'm off and knitting again with the second bead project. I'm really enjoying the results! It's a scarf of sorts; Bub says I can use it when riding the motorcycle. Well, it's full of holes (lace), so I'm not so sure it will keep wind out. Heh.
> 
> Today is my least favorite day of the year. I can't even trust an email from a business today. :thumbdown: So I am just going to work and ignoring most of the stuff people post today and will be glad when it's over.


Guess I just have to get down there to see if I like it or not. :XD: :XD: :XD: I like sour, tangy, vinegary types.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Sounds like congratulations are in order for Daralene's DH, so a big CONGRATULATIONS!


Thank you. Here's to things working out so you can have more energy and enjoying quality of life.

Vabchonnie, always lovely to hear from you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, love the picture of you, your DD and grands knitting together. Lovely memory building.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't have the cleaning bug any more yesterday or today. Company arrives tomorrow. Things are in pretty good shape though as long as they don't open the fridge. LOL Hope I get the shelves in the door straightened up. Fridge itself isn't too bad but the shelves are overcrowded.

Gorgeous day and DH is rehearsing for concert so lots of gorgeous music. Almost done with his socks and might just finish them and do housework later when I feel better. These extreme changes in weather are sure doing a number on me.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, love the picture of you, your DD and grands knitting together. Lovely memory building.


Where is that anyhow did I miss it? :XD: :XD: :XD:

Thank you so much for posting or I would have taken up the whole page. :shock:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Don't have the cleaning bug any more yesterday or today. Company arrives tomorrow. Things are in pretty good shape though as long as they don't open the fridge. LOL Hope I get the shelves in the door straightened up. Fridge itself isn't too bad but the shelves are overcrowded.
> 
> Gorgeous day and DH is rehearsing for concert so lots of gorgeous music. Almost done with his socks and might just finish them and do housework later when I feel better. These extreme changes in weather are sure doing a number on me.


If your company doesn't like the way you have your shelves tell them to re arrange them themselves. Seriously, are they coming to inspect your home or coming to see you ? Knit, rest and then enjoy your company.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Try hair spray. I have had good luck with that in the past, but never tried after the dryer.



Railyn said:


> I AM UPSET! Yes, I ment to shout. An ink pen got mixed up in the laundry and I didn't discover it until after the items were dried. There are a few things with huge ink spots but it is bed linen not clothes. I went on line and it was suggested to use hand cleaner so I now have the drum of the drying "soaking" in hand cleaner. I have a load in the washer and I am afraid to put them in the dryer. Hopefully I will be able to get it clean. What a mess. I haven't missed something in the laundry for many, many years.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

I am fine, thank you. I have taken Designer1234 dish cloth sweater class and just finished it. Will try and get a picture of it.



thewren said:


> hey jacklou - how are you? what have you been up to since you were last here? have anything interesting on the needles that you would like to show us? 000 sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got my keys and off soon with the first load. Have a few groceries for now until tomorrow. As long as I get my bed there and toiletries today I am fine.


That is great!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Thinking of everyone this morning. I had a late night. I received an Excel tool from one of the vendors where all I'm supposed to do is add new hires and terminate employees and the "programming" through macros would calculate all the premiums due for benefits such as life insurance and disability insurance. The adding and deleting was easy, but the data didn't flow through to the correct amounts (I already had my own Excel spreadsheets ready so knew what the amounts should be). Of course, the file has very sensitive data in it like birthdates and salary information and it's huge---I couldn't compress(zip) it enough to go through the vendors secure email system for them to make the corrections and I couldn't password protect it to send through my email system. So today, unless we figure something out - I'll be on the phone with the tool's author with such things as
> page 4 - line 7, the calcualation should be nnnn x nnn to result in nnn, etc. Talk about a tedious day ahead of me. And, this is progress? I sometimes wonder...it would be much easier with a simplified report---getting this fancy isn't necessary nor helpful if it's too complicated.
> 
> Love to all who are sick or undergoing serious hospital & medical care. Many prayers being said.


I'd rather you than me! Sounds like an irritating day ahead. Sometimes simple really is the best! Good Luck.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Been meaning to post some photos so here goes. Some of the nice parts of the house first.


Lovely plasterwork ceilings, Darowil. When was the house built? Looks like some of ours from earlier C19. I can see why your DH wanted an old style cooker (or was it the fire). What fun getting organised after the move, despite all the hard work.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Definitely keeping the ceilings- and indeed thinking of seeing if we can get one replicated as one is the dining room where we are knocking out a wall so from being central it will be oddly placed. But our bulider knows someone who does this work so we may put another one in so we have two to balance each other out. The 3 main rooms and hallway all have lovely ceilings.


You can buy plaster mouldings from specialist suppliers in UK. Some are based in Italy, and others make cheaper ones in polystyrene not plaster. If you live in a listed historical house you may be required to replace these features if you do any renovations


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Jacklou said:


> I am fine, thank you. I have taken Designer1234 dish cloth sweater class and just finished it. Will try and get a picture of it.


Can't wait to see it. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

martina said:


> If your company doesn't like the way you have your shelves tell them to re arrange them themselves. Seriously, are they coming to inspect your home or coming to see you ? Knit, rest and then enjoy your company.


It is nice to take advantage of the inspiration and get the Spring cleaning done. I always like when I have company as it gives me the impetus to get the whole house done at once. I know you are right though.  Especially since this is the man who told me I didn't have the fringe on my carpet vacuumed the right way and at that point my health wasn't even well enough to vacuum, so DH had done it for me. :XD: :XD: :XD: But it will feel so good to have so much done. I think this man has learned his lesson as he was forbidden to come to our home any more and this will be his first visit back in a long time.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, Bonnie, I have cooked beef heart but not for a long time.Such organ meats are not often available in the locales we've lived in since leaving central Illinois nearly 25 years ago. I can remember my mom and neighbors cooking veal brains and we ate them without question. Have not seen any probably in over 60 years.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and for april fool's day . . . . . and they are gluten free -- sam

Edible Potted Plants by Marla Hingley

Edible Potted 'Plants' 
Author: Marla Hingley
Prep time: 20 mins
Total time: 20 mins
Serves: 6

Imagine the looks you'll get from your guests when you put this plant in front of them. Perfect for April Fool's Day!

Ingredients

6 Small clear glass jars
Chocolate Pudding (see below for recipes)
6 Chocolate Wafer Cookies, broken & ground up
6 Fresh mint sprigs

Instructions

1. First put some pieces of broken up chocolate cookies (or GF chocolate balls) in the bottom of the jar to look like rocks (for drainage).

2. Spoon pudding over top, leaving about ½" space from the top.

3. Sprinkle a few teaspoons of ground up cookies over top of the pudding to look like the dirt.

4. Stick in a few mint sprigs to look like 'seedlings'.

5. For an added touch, write the scientific name of spearmint (Mentha spicata) on the end of a cut-off popsicle stick. Then stick into the 'soil'.

Notes: Try our two amazing tasting dairy free puddings...Silken Chocolate Pudding is made with tofu and our Dark Chocolate Pudding is made with avocado's! But with both recipes you won't taste the 'secret ingredient', I promise!

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/edible-potted-plants/

Silken Chocolate Pudding by Marla Hingley

Silken Chocolate Pudding 
Author: Marla Hingley
Prep time: 5 mins
Cook time: 2 hours
Total time: 2 hours 5 mins
Serves: 4

Be sure to allow at least 2 hours for the pudding to chill before you enjoy its wonderful smooth and creamy taste - this allows the tofu to absorb all the chocolate flavor.

Ingredients

1 pkg (12 oz) Silken Tofu (firm or regular), drained
⅔ cup GF semi-sweet chocolate chips, melted & slightly cooled
1 Tbsp coconut oil, melted
1 tsp vanilla

Instructions

1. Using an immersion blender (or hand mixer), purée tofu until smooth.

2. Add in remaining ingredients, and blend until smooth.

3. Pour into small dessert dishes and chill for at least 2 hours.

Notes: Use dairy free chocolate chips for a vegan version. Makes about 2 cups.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/silken-chocolate-pudding/

Dark Chocolate Pudding by Marla Hingley

This is a delicious, no-bake, and dairy free chocolate pudding that is quick and easy-to-make. Nobody will guess that it's made with avocados!

Dark Chocolate Pudding 
Author: Marla Hingley
Prep time: 10 mins
Total time: 10 mins
Serves: 8

Ingredients

2 ripe avocados
½ cup honey (or agave to taste)
½ cup cocoa
1 tsp vanilla
Dash salt

Instructions

1. Blend all ingredients in a food processor until smooth.

2. Pour into cups and refrigerate.

Notes: If you want have a thinner pudding, slowly add some almond milk into the food processor while its running. Keep adding until you get the consistency you want.

http://www.glutenfreeclub.com/classic-chocolate-pudding/


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Sam I'm interested you found acupuncture relaxing, as I found it anything but. I'm a really nervous person though which didn't help.
With anything new I'm doing by way of invasive procedures I freak out unfortunately. But afterwards I was very tired and slept a lot and the herbal stuff is very bitter. I read online that being tired means it's working so feel that's good to know. I used to have massages weekly, done by a friend who was learning and I was her practice patient. It would make me feel tired and a bit off, next day as it stirred up toxins etc in the body. So this is what's happening with acupuncture too I'm thinking. I have next session in one week so will hang in there. Cheers Fan


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I have fallen horribly behind, mostly as a result of school holidays. I thought I had this morning to myself, but then had a call to say Ben had been awake since 6.00 asking if it was time to go to grandma's yet. He and big brother arrived around 10.30, closely followed by their two young cousins. Normality was restored by 5.30, but I am shattered. One more week to get through, and we go off for a break of our own a week from today. I think I will be ready for it!

Best wishes to all, and I will drop in on the new TP, once it gets going.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and another one

Raspberry Fools with Honey Butter Croissants

PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 10 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 25 MINUTES
yields: 4 FOOLS

Ingredients

2 cups fresh or frozen raspberries, thawed if frozen
1-2 tablespoons honey, plus more for serving
1 cup heavy cream
1/4 cup mascarpone cheese (may sub cream cheese)
1 teaspoon vanilla
1/2 cup ripe diced mango
1 blood orange or other citrus, sliced or chopped
Honey Butter Croissants
2 tablespoons salted butter
2 tablespoons honey
2 medium croissants, cubbed

Instructions

Honey Butter Croissants

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F.

1. Melt together the butter and honey until smooth and pourable.

2. Stir in a pinch of salt.

3. Add the cubed croissants to a baking sheet and drizzle over the honey butter. Gently toss the cubed croissants in the honey butter to coat evenly.

4. Place in the oven and bake for 8-10, stirring half way through cooking until the croissant are light golden and toasted. Be careful not to over bake the croissants or they will become hard. Allow to cool slightly before assembling your fools.

Fools

1. In a bowl, lightly mash together the raspberries. Stir in the honey and let sit 5 minutes.

2. In the bowl of a stand mixer, whip together the cream and mascarpone until soft peeks form. Stir in the vanilla.

To assemble:

1. Layer each ingredient in 4 small glasses or bowls in this order: mashed raspberries, mango, orange, whipped cream, croissants.

2. Repeat these layers until you have reached the top of your glass.

3. If desired drizzle each fool with honey and garnish with fresh fruit + edible flowers.

4. Fools can be made up to 1 day in advance and kept covered in the fridge. Best right after assembling, while the croissants are still warm and soft!!

www.Ankylosing-Spondylitis-Info.com


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have fallen horribly behind, mostly as a result of school holidays. I thought I had this morning to myself, but then had a call to say Ben had been awake since 6.00 asking if it was time to go to grandma's yet. He and big brother arrived around 10.30, closely followed by their two young cousins. Normality was restored by 5.30, but I am shattered. One more week to get through, and we go off for a break of our own a week from today. I think I will be ready for it!
> 
> Best wishes to all, and I will drop in on the new TP, once it gets going.


It is a good shattering though I am sure! I wish I was given the opportunity- but they are so far away.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what are the trenches for? --- sam



darowil said:


> Having spent time digging plants out today I'm not so sure about that! Having trenches dug which will mean that most of the front yard will be either dug up or squashed. So david figured that the plants had more chance of surviving if dug up and replanted temporarily. If they don't survive well we haven't lost anything except some labour on mine and Maryanne's part.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Got my keys and off soon with the first load. Have a few groceries for now until tomorrow. As long as I get my bed there and toiletries today I am fine.


Yay, on the move! Sleep well in your new home tonight Mel. Hope all goes well tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Yay, on the move! Sleep well in your new home tonight Mel. Hope all goes well tomorrow.


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is nice to take advantage of the inspiration and get the Spring cleaning done. I always like when I have company as it gives me the impetus to get the whole house done at once. I know you are right though.  Especially since this is the man who told me I didn't have the fringe on my carpet vacuumed the right way and at that point my health wasn't even well enough to vacuum, so DH had done it for me. :XD: :XD: :XD: But it will feel so good to have so much done. I think this man has learned his lesson as he was forbidden to come to our home any more and this will be his first visit back in a long time.


Hope he manages to keep his lip zipped this time! :XD: :XD:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry - a few minutes late. meet me here. --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-396746-1.html#8905200


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

So the first load consisted of what I had at our friends house I am art a local restaurant on the free wifi at the moment. Have to wait til 6pm to see if I even have a truck to get stuff from the apt where Greg is. My mom and Gage are with me. The phone and Internet are hooked up at the new place. I have to get the phones and modem and bring them to my new home. Will be in touch with you all asap.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

supposed being the operative word. one way for the county to take your money. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Sam, we have the same thing here. If you are doing remodeling, you are supposed to have a permit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is probably a good thing. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> I have managed to read backwards to page 37. Sounds like congratulations are in order for Daralene's DH, so a big CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> I have finally gotten permission from the dr to cut my armour thyro in half, but have to go get blood work done today and see him on Monday @ 3;30. Wasn't expecting that, and have a 5:00 appointment for the rabbits. No, Sam, no baby bunnies!
> 
> Off to get the blood work done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my thoughts exactly. --- sam



martina said:


> If your company doesn't like the way you have your shelves tell them to re arrange them themselves. Seriously, are they coming to inspect your home or coming to see you ? Knit, rest and then enjoy your company.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Got my keys and off soon with the first load. Have a few groceries for now until tomorrow. As long as I get my bed there and toiletries today I am fine.


Hooray! Blessings on your new home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would have handed him the sweeper and told him to have at it. i have no time for 'better than thou' types. --- sam



angelam said:


> Hope he manages to keep his lip zipped this time! :XD: :XD:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, I didn't express myself well. What I was trying to say was I had this Hallmark picture in my head of Tami knitting with three generations knitting together. Hope you feel better before company comes. I bought Bill's music as MP3 and now can't figure out where in Tarantino it downloaded TO so haven't listened to it yet.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got my keys and off soon with the first load. Have a few groceries for now until tomorrow. As long as I get my bed there and toiletries today I am fine.


YEAH. How exciting for you both.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Lovely plasterwork ceilings, Darowil. When was the house built? Looks like some of ours from earlier C19. I can see why your DH wanted an old style cooker (or was it the fire). What fun getting organised after the move, despite all the hard work.


Built 1928- both hot plates and oven are old style.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> You can buy plaster mouldings from specialist suppliers in UK. Some are based in Italy, and others make cheaper ones in polystyrene not plaster. If you live in a listed historical house you may be required to replace these features if you do any renovations


Its not listed- lots of houses around from that era. Because we are knocking down a wall we will need to match the new work to the old rather than just buy one that looks nice.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It is nice to take advantage of the inspiration and get the Spring cleaning done. I always like when I have company as it gives me the impetus to get the whole house done at once. I know you are right though.  Especially since this is the man who told me I didn't have the fringe on my carpet vacuumed the right way and at that point my health wasn't even well enough to vacuum, so DH had done it for me. :XD: :XD: :XD: But it will feel so good to have so much done. I think this man has learned his lesson as he was forbidden to come to our home any more and this will be his first visit back in a long time.


I would likely leave the place a mess with him coming after comments like that-at least give him something to complain about!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I have fallen horribly behind, mostly as a result of school holidays. I thought I had this morning to myself, but then had a call to say Ben had been awake since 6.00 asking if it was time to go to grandma's yet. He and big brother arrived around 10.30, closely followed by their two young cousins. Normality was restored by 5.30, but I am shattered. One more week to get through, and we go off for a break of our own a week from today. I think I will be ready for it!
> 
> Best wishes to all, and I will drop in on the new TP, once it gets going.


Sure sounds like you will need it by then. There is a reason we have kids when we are younger.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what are the trenches for? --- sam


Sewage, water, rain water, electricity. I think that is all!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> So the first load consisted of what I had at our friends house I am art a local restaurant on the free wifi at the moment. Have to wait til 6pm to see if I even have a truck to get stuff from the apt where Greg is. My mom and Gage are with me. The phone and Internet are hooked up at the new place. I have to get the phones and modem and bring them to my new home. Will be in touch with you all asap.


Sounding good Mel. Hope you can have all your things soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, I didn't express myself well. What I was trying to say was I had this Hallmark picture in my head of Tami knitting with three generations knitting together. Hope you feel better before company comes. I bought Bill's music as MP3 and now can't figure out where in Tarantino it downloaded TO so haven't listened to it yet.


 :XD: :XD: :XD:

If you have iTunes it would download to there I would imagine. I'm not techie either. Can you click on your desktop. Move whatever you are looking on down the screen and click your cursor right on the desktop. Then you should get the menu for the computer and if it says GO in one of the titles, click there. It should show Downloads, then click on that and hopefully it will be in there either at the top or alphabetically. You might also have a different program than iTunes so if no iTunes and no luck with the desktop, check to see if you have a different music program where it would download.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I would likely leave the place a mess with him coming after comments like that-at least give him something to complain about!


Too funny. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Hooray yippee you are on the move 💐🎉🎊
> Hope it all goes smoothly Mel


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Got my keys and off soon with the first load. Have a few groceries for now until tomorrow. As long as I get my bed there and toiletries today I am fine.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> supposed being the operative word. one way for the county to take your money. --- sam


True, but it does make you think about doing it safely, as in load bearing walls.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is probably a good thing. --- sam


The no baby bunnies? Yes, a good thing!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, I didn't express myself well. What I was trying to say was I had this Hallmark picture in my head of Tami knitting with three generations knitting together. Hope you feel better before company comes. I bought Bill's music as MP3 and now can't figure out where in Tarantino it downloaded TO so haven't listened to it yet.


I can give you part of that Hallmark photo! Arriana's big brother is in the background concentrating on reading a comic book. Sorry no photo of DD or me


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So good to hear from you and know you had a wonderful time with Carol. :thumbup: :XD: :XD: Congratulations on getting renters. :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, love the picture of you, your DD and grands knitting together. Lovely memory building.


Thank you. Damien has no interest in it, but loves to go to the library. DD, Amber, had no interest in crochet until Damien was 1, right after she graduated from college. She is a photographer. I had crocheted a triangular shell stitch shawl that she wanted so bad! I had planned to make her one for Christmas. She came home from college, bought her first car, got her first photography job, and had a 1 year old. She decided after putting Damien to bed one night that she wanted to learn so she could make that shawl. I sent her to the basement to find a bright solid color yarn and a hook. Within an hour, and left handed, she had learned enough to go find a different yarn, a blue verigated, to make the shawl from. It took her a month, with lots of phone calls to me, while waiting for customers, and nothing else she could do, to make that shawl, but she did it! Good thing I am ambidextrious enough to crochet left handed! She is still making baby blankets for friends. She started her favorite star pattern on Thursday. Arriana likes to hold a hook and pretend. She usually sits and says "Circle, circle, circle" while winding the yarn around the hook! I posted a couple of photos at the end of this week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Don't have the cleaning bug any more yesterday or today. Company arrives tomorrow. Things are in pretty good shape though as long as they don't open the fridge. LOL Hope I get the shelves in the door straightened up. Fridge itself isn't too bad but the shelves are overcrowded.
> 
> Gorgeous day and DH is rehearsing for concert so lots of gorgeous music. Almost done with his socks and might just finish them and do housework later when I feel better. These extreme changes in weather are sure doing a number on me.


Feel better soon. There are a few of us here who know exactly what you mean.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I am going to try that. I hope I can find chocolate without milk in it. Of late (in the past 2 years or so) I have been unable to find chocolate that does not have a connection with milk. Some warnings on packages are generic for several products...."may be produced on machines that have processed milk, nuts, etc...." Annoying. This really eliminates all chocolate for DS. He can have dark chocolate, but he can't risk it if the chocolate may have been made on milk-contaminated machines. We used to get "After Eights"....but can't even find that any more. Life could be worse.
> 
> I finally "caught up"....I did a lot of skimming. Prayers abound for everyone.....and delights for all in celebration.
> 
> ...


Carol, next time, instead of spending the fortune on Microsoft Office, try OpenOffice.org instead. As I understand it, it works pretty much the same as office, including the Excel type program, and is compatible with other office programs such as Microsoft Office. And it's free! I think DH is using it on his laptop.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> I can give you part of that Hallmark photo! Arriana's big brother is in the background concentrating on reading a comic book. Sorry no photo of DD or me


What a gorgeous picture the top one is Tami . Grandson so serious and Arriana with such a grin , made me smile


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> What a gorgeous picture the top one is Tami . Grandson so serious and Arriana with such a grin , made me smile


 :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

A female crocheter in the making, and a totally dis-interested male next to her. Typical. She is cute and he is a handsome young man.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I can give you part of that Hallmark photo! Arriana's big brother is in the background concentrating on reading a comic book. Sorry no photo of DD or me


Lovely pictures of Arriana. Whatever her brother is reading must be tough going. He looks so intense.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely pictures of Arriana. Whatever her brother is reading must be tough going. He looks so intense.


As we had a room full of talking ladies, he really had to concentrate!


----------

